# V5.10 Beta release - ASIO Support



## JohnM

The beta release of V5.01 is now available for download in the Downloads Area. Use the "Drivers" selection box at the top left of the Soundcard preferences to select ASIO then choose the ASIO device, input and output. For most reliable measurements use normal or high latency settings on the ASIO driver.

Changes in this release:


Added support for ASIO drivers on Windows
Updated help to add All SPL graph to GraphPanel help
Tried a tweak to have the big-endian output flag default to on for OS X PowerPC platforms
Stimulus trace on scope plot is shown at level sweep was made at rather than 100 % FS
Added sample width selector for dither control on sig gen sine wave generator
Changed VU meter labelling to show "In" and "Ref In" for input meters with actual input name/channel in tooltip
Show an error message if user attempts to load an mdat file as a mic/meter or soundcard cal file
Allow ";" as line comment indicator for imported ASCII files (used by SMAART)
Added a check on soundcard calibration measurements to warn if measurement appears invalid
Added impulse response export options to export windowed response or minimum phase response
Added a warning message after SPL meter calibration if the input level was below -50 dB FS
Added a MiniDSP-96k equaliser option for 96kHz MiniDSP plug-ins (e.g. for 2x8)
Added parallel equivalent impedance display for impedance traces
Bug fix: TS parameters calculation could fail for some measurements
Bug fix: Problem opening EQ panel with a measurement generated from Trace Arithmetic
Bug fix: Target trace in EQ window did not include house curve when there were no measurements loaded
Bug fix: Do not use physical fonts unless default Locale language is en to avoid undisplayable characters
Bug fix: Export RT60 data as text was broken
Bug fix: Fill filter traces filled the house curve section of the target if a house curve was loaded
Bug fix: Force use of decimal point as decimal delimiter in SPL meter SPL value
Bug fix: Adjusted DCX2496 centre frequencies
Bug fix: Error when trying to upload TMREQ filters from surround or surround back channels
Bug fix: Exporting filter impulse response as WAV always exported the set from the currently selected measurement regardless of the selection made in the export dialog
Bug fix: Path to last imported impulse response was not saved correctly on exit
Bug fix: Hilbert transform had an error that affected envelope calculation

Please report any issues in this thread.


----------



## _gl

*Re: V5.10 Beta release - ASIO support*

Awesome!

First impressions, it works fine on my Win7-64 setup with an Emu 1616m (PCI). I wasn't able to use it before as there is no valid WDM input (driver limitation I guess).

The danger with ASIO is of course dropouts/stutter from too-low driver latency settings. It's easy to work with something latency critical, and then forget to set latency to something safer for programs like REW. Does REW detect that? I guess it should be fairly easy to detect gaps in a sweep, and you could then warn the user that the results won't be valid. Another option might be for REW to auto-set a safe latency (though I'm not sure if applications can actually do that?).

Also a small GUI request - can you make popup windows (like EQ progress popups) children of their parent windows? Right now, if you click the parent window while a popup is showing, it obscures it. I don't know how windowing works in Java, but in Win32 you just make the popup a child of the parent window (by passing it the parent's handle at creation time), and it always stays on top that way.

Very powerful program (and lots to learn), thanks so much.


----------



## JohnM

*Re: V5.10 Beta release - ASIO support*

Good to hear it seems to be working 

I don't have any programmatic control of the latency setting, have to adjust it via the ASIO control panel. REW can query the latency, but whether the detected level is too low is platform dependent so difficult to make a general recommendation. REW does detect and warn about potentially corrupted impulse responses, but small drop-outs may not trigger that.



_gl said:


> can you make popup windows (like EQ progress popups) children of their parent windows?


I've fixed that for the EQ progress popup, didn't find any others but let me know if you come across one.


----------



## _gl

*Re: V5.10 Beta release - ASIO support*



JohnM said:


> Good to hear it seems to be working
> 
> I don't have any programmatic control of the latency setting, have to adjust it via the ASIO control panel.


Right, I feared as much. That's a really annoying limitation of the ASIO spec - some programs you only use it to guarantee bit-accurate in/outs (like simple audio recorders/editors, where higher latency is safer). Having to keep manually changing latency between apps is a pain (and of course I usually forget).



> REW does detect and warn about potentially corrupted impulse responses, but small drop-outs may not trigger that.


Maybe you could add that as a fail-safe? I think the dropouts would be blocks of fully-zero samples, so easy to spot.



> I've fixed that for the EQ progress popup, didn't find any others but let me know if you come across one.


Great, I'm spending a lot of time there with auto-adjustments just now (fascinating), if I find more I'll let you know.


----------



## jtalden

*Re: V5.10 Beta release - ASIO support*

Thanks for adding ASIO support!

I had some problems getting it running on my setup, but finally had it working normally. 

I do want to point one error that I have not been able to avoid yet. [I am using Vista 32 and a Focusrite SaffirePRO 14 sound card.]

I get the following error when loading REW after using it successfully in ASIO mode the previous session. 


===========
Input device error


Message:
javax.sound.sampled.LineUnavailableException: Microphone (Saffire Audio) does not have any lines supporting PCM_SIGNED 48000.0 Hz, 16 bit, stereo, 4 bytes/frame, little-endian
Level:
SEVERE
Stack Trace:
Microphone (Saffire Audio) does not have any lines supporting PCM_SIGNED 48000.0 Hz, 16 bit, stereo, 4 bytes/frame, little-endian
roomeqwizard.hB.Y(Unknown Source)
roomeqwizard.Q$6.actionPerformed(Unknown Source)
javax.swing.JComboBox.fireActionEvent(Unknown Source)
javax.swing.JComboBox.setSelectedItem(Unknown Source)
roomeqwizard.hB.A(Unknown Source)
roomeqwizard.hB.C(Unknown Source)
roomeqwizard.hB$1.actionPerformed(Unknown Source)
javax.swing.Timer.fireActionPerformed(Unknown Source)
javax.swing.Timer$DoPostEvent.run(Unknown Source)
java.awt.event.InvocationEvent.dispatch(Unknown Source)
java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
java.awt.EventQueue.access$000(Unknown Source)
java.awt.EventQueue$1.run(Unknown Source)
java.awt.EventQueue$1.run(Unknown Source)
java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
java.security.AccessControlContext$1.doIntersectionPrivilege(Unknown Source)
java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(Unknown Source)
java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(Unknown Source)
java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(Unknown Source)
java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(UnknowOn Source)
==================

If I continue to the preferences all looks the same settings as when REW was last run. If I try to measure I get a "Unable to take SPL reading - SPL meter audio input not available" error. 

I can correct the issue by chosing the Java Drivers and then re-chosing the ASIO drivers and resetting the inputs and outputs. 

Setting my sound card default in 48 kHz mode and maximum buffer size did not resolve the issue.


----------



## JohnM

*Re: V5.10 Beta release - ASIO support*



jtalden said:


> I get the following error when loading REW after using it successfully in ASIO mode the previous session.


There will be some additional diagnostic info in the log file that has that error, could you attach it or email me a copy please? The files are in your home directory in a folder called REW.


----------



## JohnM

*Re: V5.10 Beta release - ASIO support*



jtalden said:


> I get the following error when loading REW after using it successfully in ASIO mode the previous session.


I have uploaded beta 2 which may resolve that error, please try it out and let me know.


----------



## jtalden

*Re: V5.10 Beta release - ASIO support*

JohnM,
Will do!
I just sent the log file to you via email.
jtalden


----------



## jtalden

*Re: V5.10 Beta release - ASIO support*

JohnM,
Still the same error when opening REW 5.10 beta 2.
jtalden


----------



## jtalden

*Re: V5.10 Beta release - ASIO support*

JohnM,
Oops, I spoke too fast!
The error on opening is corrected afterall.

The error "Unable to take SPL reading" is still there and the measurement cannot be taked until the drivers are unloaded and re-loaded as before.

jtalden


----------



## taemun

*Re: V5.10 Beta release - ASIO support*

Trying this out with a 1616m, EMU PatchMix control panel seems to lock up when I try to make changes to send/recv chains whilst REW is open. If I close REW, PatchMix recovers. W7 x64 fwiw.

Sometimes when I close REW after locking PatchMix, REW spits out:



> Exception during shutdown
> 
> Message:
> java.lang.NullPointerException
> Level:
> SEVERE
> Stack Trace:
> null
> com.synthbot.jasiohost.AsioDriver.ASIOExit(Native Method)
> com.synthbot.jasiohost.AsioDriver.exit(Unknown Source)
> com.synthbot.jasiohost.AsioDriver.returnToState(Unknown Source)
> com.synthbot.jasiohost.AsioDriver.shutdownAndUnloadDriver(Unknown Source)
> roomeqwizard.hB._(Unknown Source)
> roomeqwizard.I.I(Unknown Source)
> roomeqwizard.SB$3.windowClosing(Unknown Source)
> java.awt.AWTEventMulticaster.windowClosing(Unknown Source)
> java.awt.Window.processWindowEvent(Unknown Source)
> javax.swing.JFrame.processWindowEvent(Unknown Source)
> java.awt.Window.processEvent(Unknown Source)
> java.awt.Component.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
> java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
> java.awt.Window.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
> java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
> java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
> java.awt.EventQueue.access$000(Unknown Source)
> java.awt.EventQueue$1.run(Unknown Source)
> java.awt.EventQueue$1.run(Unknown Source)
> java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
> java.security.AccessControlContext$1.doIntersectionPrivilege(Unknown Source)
> java.security.AccessControlContext$1.doIntersectionPrivilege(Unknown Source)
> java.awt.EventQueue$2.run(Unknown Source)
> java.awt.EventQueue$2.run(Unknown Source)
> java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
> java.security.AccessControlContext$1.doIntersectionPrivilege(Unknown Source)
> java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
> java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(Unknown Source)
> java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(Unknown Source)
> java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(Unknown Source)
> java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
> java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
> java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(Unknown Source)


----------



## taemun

*Re: V5.10 Beta release - ASIO support*

A few more bugs I've found:

jtalden is correct, I need to go to JackRouter then back to ASIO before a calibrate is able to be done.
Until the above is done, a "Check level" operation produces no sound (and the "Out" graph remains darker).
It seems like it will only pick the first item from a drop down box with the same name. As EMU labels both of my ASIO 15/16 as "DOCK Out 3L / 3R", I'm only able to access the left inputs/outputs.
 Seems to be some bug with multiple sweeps - see the attached IR graphs for one and four sweeps. The timing somewhere is broken.

I'd also like to see ASIO 15/16 as well as DOCK OUT 3L / 3R, just for my sanity. Not sure if that's possible, or just how EMU implements it.


----------



## JohnM

*Re: V5.10 Beta release - ASIO support*

I have uploaded beta 3, which has the following changes:

- the ASIO channels are prefixed by their channel index, that should fix the "3L/3R" problem
- another attempt to stop the LineUnavailableException / input not available on startup after using ASIO
- Add a warning if the ASIO buffer size is not a power of 2 and disable multiple sweeps, that is probably the cause of the odd result with multiple sweeps above
- Allow for driver reset, resync or buffer size change while REW is running
- Suppress errors from the ASIO driver unload on shutdown


----------



## jtalden

*Re: V5.10 Beta release - ASIO support*



JohnM said:


> I have uploaded beta 3, which has the following changes:


The beta 3 has resolved all the issues I had. 
Thanks!


----------



## jtalden

*Re: V5.10 Beta release - ASIO support*

JohnM,
Just FYI.

I ran 2 more REW trial sessions using both 48k and 96k sample rates without issues. I also ran a session to try RTA at 96k and it seemed to be fine. On the latest session with 2 x 29k sweeps, I got a buffer overflow error on a couple measurements trials and was warned to discard the measurements [no visual problem with the data]. The next measurement without any change was fine - no error reported. Attached is the log file if you want to look it over.
I do seem to get an occasional dropout and that may be related to this issue. My ASIO buffer is set at 2048 for these runs. Maybe my system is just pushed to hard occasionally?

View attachment roomeq_wizard1.log.txt


----------



## JohnM

*Re: V5.10 Beta release - ASIO support*

Thanks for that. For the benefit of others following this, 48k would generally be better for measurements unless you need the extra bandwidth to track down ultrasonic tweeter resonances, for example. 

Larger buffer size might help with the dropouts, but I have run buffers from 64 samples to 2k samples and don't see much correlation between occasional glitches and buffer length, so it may be more down to whatever else the PC is doing at the time.


----------



## Hitty

*Re: V5.10 Beta release - ASIO support*

Execuse me for dumb questions, but I dont get two things:
1. My E-MU 0404 ASIO driver can only change time of buffer (ms, not samples). From 2ms to 500ms. On any choise REW inform me abou a "power of 2". What I need to do?
2. How can I select both channels (left+right) to out via SPDIF of 0404? Now I hear sweep only from left speaker. Native soundcard ASIO driver can't rule the channels.
Thanks!


----------



## JohnM

*Re: V5.10 Beta release - ASIO support*



Hitty said:


> 1. My E-MU 0404 ASIO driver can only change time of buffer (ms, not samples). From 2ms to 500ms. On any choise REW inform me abou a "power of 2". What I need to do?


The number of samples is the time multiplied by the sample rate, so (for example) 100ms at 48,000Hz is 0.1 * 48000 = 4,800 samples. Power of 2 sample lengths are 256, 512, 1024, 2048 etc. At 48kHz sampling 1024 samples would be 1024/48000 = 
0.0213s = 21.3ms, so a figure around 21ms might give a power of 2 length.

The only feature not available when the length is not a power of 2 is performing multiple sweeps, which is rarely needed anyway, so don't worry if you don't happen to find a time that results in a power of 2.



> 2. How can I select both channels (left+right) to out via SPDIF of 0404? Now I hear sweep only from left speaker. Native soundcard ASIO driver can't rule the channels.


Select the other channel as the Ref output.


----------



## _gl

*Re: V5.10 Beta release - ASIO support*

(beta3) I also get the "ASIO buffer is not a power of 2" warning for all my 1616m latency options. So either the warning is wrong, or my driver really doesn't allocate any pow2 buffers.

Why is pow2 necessary for multiple sweeps? Can't you just pad or truncate the recorded data?


----------



## EarlK

*Re: V5.10 Beta release - ASIO support*

Hmmmm, huge problems yesterday, so much so, that I uninstalled 5.01 Beta3 / reinstalled 5.0 / all so that I could get back to making some stable measurements .

- Today I'm back to 5.01 Beta3 to see what can be done ( 5.0, uninstalled ) .



OS; XP Pro SP3, SoundCard; M-Audio,  *Fast Track Ultra *( 8-chnl USB ) , JAVA version is up to date .

*Observation #1 :* Even though this card is running on USB power ( and therefore limited in it's total count of available input & output channels ) , the drop-down selection menus ( within the preferences window ) don't properly reflect the "hobbled" status of the sound card .










*Event #1 ;* I was surprised to see this notification when I was simply trying to test a loop-back , using the "Calibrate SC" section as a 1K source .










*Event #2 ;* For a while, I was able to consistently get this notice .










*Event #3 ;* Stepping back to selecting JAVA/WDM drivers didn't obviously help things ;










*Event #4 ;* Trying the ASIO4ALL drivers only resulted in a worsening of the situation . 
ie; One doesn't want to see 2 simultaneous "Notices" like this / this led to a forced quit situation ( then a reboot ) .










*Event #5 ;* Under some specific circumstances ( opening , closing windows ) I can get the ASIO outputs to lockup and go into a rhythmic chatter .
- I've uploaded a "zipped" WAVE file of what this sounds like .

I've included REWs log history / I'm not sure if it is all intact since I was also busy uninstalling older versions at one point yesterday .

Thanks John for your attention to this . :T

<> EarlK


----------



## JohnM

*Re: V5.10 Beta release - ASIO support*



_gl said:


> Why is pow2 necessary for multiple sweeps? Can't you just pad or truncate the recorded data?


It was a hangover from the JavaSound implementation and the synchronous pre-averaging used for multiple sweeps, I've removed the restriction for beta 4 which I have just uploaded.


----------



## JohnM

*Re: V5.10 Beta release - ASIO support*



EarlK said:


> *Observation #1 :* Even though this card is running on USB power ( and therefore limited in it's total count of available input & output channels ) , the drop-down selection menus ( within the preferences window ) don't properly reflect the "hobbled" status of the sound card.


The ASIO driver for the card provides the list of channels available and REW displays them, the drivers tend not to reflect whether the inputs are really available - for example, they will report their channels even if the soundcard is not connected, but there will be an error message if an unavailable channel or soundcard is selected.



> *Event #1 ;* I was surprised to see this notification when I was simply trying to test a loop-back , using the "Calibrate SC" section as a 1K source.


If the "SPL Meter audio input not available" message appears then setting drivers to Java then back to ASIO and reselecting the ASIO inputs/outputs should clear it, though I'm not sure how it might be triggered.



> *Event #2 ;* For a while, I was able to consistently get this notice .


Input data overruns are flagged if old data has not been consumed before new data arrives, I'll try increasing the internal buffers in the next build (beta 5) to see if that helps.



> *Event #3 ;* Stepping back to selecting JAVA/WDM drivers didn't obviously help things ;


The WDM and ASIO drivers may not cope well with switching back and forth.



> *Event #4 ;* Trying the ASIO4ALL drivers only resulted in a worsening of the situation .
> ie; One doesn't want to see 2 simultaneous "Notices" like this / this led to a forced quit situation ( then a reboot ).


ASIO4ALL has been well behaved for me. If input overrun messages appear they have to be acknowledged to continue. 



> *Event #5 ;* Under some specific circumstances ( opening , closing windows ) I can get the ASIO outputs to lockup and go into a rhythmic chatter .
> - I've uploaded a "zipped" WAVE file of what this sounds like .


Don't think it will top the iTunes downloads chart  I've not had any problems like that so if you find a way to reliably reproduce it let me know.


----------



## EarlK

*Re: V5.10 Beta release - ASIO support*

Ummmm Beta 4 ,


Here are today's test results which were obtained immediately after down-loading the latest, then opening it up .

The program booted up with the "old" Beta3 preferences loaded ( even though Beta# been uninstalled previous to the download of Beta4) .

These sweeps were made right after using the "Levels" , "Generator", "RTA" & "Preferences" windows to look & listen for visible ( & clean ) input & output signals . It all looked and sounded good until the following results came in .

Right after these ( bad sweeps )* I was able to complete 2 good captures *.

The secret to that success seems to be that within the preferences window I did everything possible to re-initialize the contact between the SoundCard & REW . ( ie; choosing WDM, then ASIO again along with rebuilding the ASIO chnl ins & outs, as well as changing sample rates ) . 

- FWIW, I can tell when the soundcard is updating itself because I can see the green input indicators "blink" in unison with every ASIO type update ( my changes produced lots of blinking ) .



me said:


> Event #4 ; Trying the ASIO4ALL drivers only resulted in a worsening of the situation .
> ie; One doesn't want to see 2 simultaneous "Notices" like this / this led to a forced quit situation ( then a reboot ).
> 
> 
> 
> JohnM said:
> 
> 
> 
> ASIO4ALL has been well behaved for me. If input overrun messages appear they have to be acknowledged to continue.
Click to expand...

- I wasn't able to clear them through acknowledging them . I was locked out :dontknow: 

<> EarlK

PS ; I don't have anything plugged into channel two .


----------



## JohnM

*Re: V5.10 Beta release - ASIO support*

I have uploaded Beta 5, which only flags input data overruns if they could affect a measurement result. Some drivers (e.g. Tascam US-144) block the REW audio init thread when they first start up (for a few hundred ms) but start sending data during that time, which caused spurious overruns on startup. 

Drivers also seem to vary regarding whether they inform clients of buffer size/latency changes - they should do, ASIO4ALL does, but the Tascam driver doesn't and if REW has already been run with the old settings it will fail after silent changes to buffer sizes. It is safest to toggle the REW driver setting to Java then back to ASIO after making a change in the ASIO control panel.


----------



## EarlK

*Re: V5.10 Beta release - ASIO support*

Using Beta 5 ,

This was my first attempt ( with any of these ASIO Betas ) at creating some new SC Calibration Files .

JAVA 44.1K > Successful
JAVA 48K > Not Successful
ASIO 44.1K > Successful
ASIO 48K > Successful
ASIO 96K > Successful

- I just couldn't get the soundcard & REW to shake hands nicely at 48K ( JAVA ) . 

- It didn't matter if I went into the SC control panel and set it to 48K ( usually the SC reflects changes to the sampling rate made in the program ). 

*Here's the JAVA message ;*
________________________________________________________________________________________
Output device error


Message:
javax.sound.sampled.LineUnavailableException: Fast Track Ultra Out has no lines available supporting PCM_SIGNED 48000.0 Hz, 16 bit, stereo, 4 bytes/frame, little-endian
Level:
SEVERE
Stack Trace:
Fast Track Ultra Out has no lines available supporting PCM_SIGNED 48000.0 Hz, 16 bit, stereo, 4 bytes/frame, little-endian
roomeqwizard.hB.G(Unknown Source)
roomeqwizard.Q$8.actionPerformed(Unknown Source)
javax.swing.JComboBox.fireActionEvent(Unknown Source)
javax.swing.JComboBox.setSelectedItem(Unknown Source)
javax.swing.JComboBox.setSelectedIndex(Unknown Source)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicComboPopup$Handler.mouseReleased(Unknown Source)
java.awt.AWTEventMulticaster.mouseReleased(Unknown Source)
java.awt.Component.processMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
javax.swing.JComponent.processMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicComboPopup$1.processMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
java.awt.Component.processEvent(Unknown Source)
java.awt.Container.processEvent(Unknown Source)
java.awt.Component.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.retargetMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.processMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
java.awt.Window.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
java.awt.EventQueue.access$000(Unknown Source)
java.awt.EventQueue$1.run(Unknown Source)
java.awt.EventQueue$1.run(Unknown Source)
java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
java.security.AccessControlContext$1.doIntersectionPrivilege(Unknown Source)
java.security.AccessControlContext$1.doIntersectionPrivilege(Unknown Source)
java.awt.EventQueue$2.run(Unknown Source)
java.awt.EventQueue$2.run(Unknown Source)
java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
java.security.AccessControlContext$1.doIntersectionPrivilege(Unknown Source)
java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(Unknown Source)
java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(Unknown Source)
java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(Unknown Source)
java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(Unknown Source)

___________________________________________________________________________________________

The following pics show 2 of the notices that popped up when I was prevented from either choosing 48K or proceeding with a sweep .

The last pic is the resulting waveform of a calibration made in JAVA ( at 48K ) . 

- Somehow I was allowed to make this sweep ( as well as 3 more / all with the same resulting waveform ) before the messages popped up preventing any more attempts . During the course of these 4 ( 48K, JAVA ) sweeps, I noticed that the SC continued to be in locked into a "STREAMING" mode . 

- Once I was able to get REW/SC to stop streaming, is when the pop up notices started .

Well, I'm now done with this for today <> EarlK


----------



## Hitty

*Re: V5.10 Beta release - ASIO support*



JohnM said:


> Hitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2. How can I select both channels (left+right) to out via SPDIF of 0404? Now I hear sweep only from left speaker. Native soundcard ASIO driver can't rule the channels.
> 
> 
> 
> Select the other channel as the Ref output.
Click to expand...

It's clear, but in analog mode I can use Y-splitter and feed both channels of receiver. For fiberchannel interface it's not applicable =)
Any solution?
Thanks!


----------



## JohnM

*Re: V5.10 Beta release - ASIO support*



Hitty said:


> It's clear, but in analog mode I can use Y-splitter and feed both channels of receiver. For fiberchannel interface it's not applicable =)
> Any solution?


Do as I said in reply to your previous post, select the other channel you want the signal to appear on as the Timing Reference Output in the REW soundcard preferences, then the test signal will appear on both.


----------



## _gl

*Re: V5.10 Beta release - ASIO support*

(let me know if you want non-ASIO issues in another thread)

(beta 5)
I'm getting a lot of visual corruption on the EQ window. I haven't found the precise trigger yet, but it seems to only happen when you're calculating a correction. Happens all the time.

I have the EQ window maximized on a separate screen (my system has 4 monitors), and usually after calculating a correction, and exporting it as a WAV IR (from the main screen on another monitor), I notice the EQ window is visually corrupted in various ways (examples attached). Restoring the window (ie. un-maximizing it) redraws everything correctly:


----------



## EarlK

*Re: V5.10 Beta release - ASIO support*

*Update July 4 ( running Beta5 ) :*
Upon booting up the computer / ( & running REW ) / I was successful at creating a new 44.1K Java, SC calibration . I successfully ran off a few other sample rates calibrations as well .

The output lockup continues on an intermittent basis . It'll be a while I think until I fully recognize the circumstances that initiates it's appearance . 
- The lockup (chatter) is clear-able by selecting a new sampling rate or using the generator to run some tones ( though not always ) .

<> EarlK

PS : FYI, I do have the most up to date drivers for this soundcard / though the drivers may still be part of the problem here. 
M-Audio/AVID do not have a stellar reputation in this area .


----------



## JohnM

*Re: V5.10 Beta release - ASIO support*



_gl said:


> I'm getting a lot of visual corruption on the EQ window.


Thanks, it has been a while since I ran the utility to spot component updates off the Event Despatch Thread, that picked up a status bar update that wasn't being done from the EventQueue - I've fixed that for the next beta, it might solve that problem.


----------



## JohnM

*Re: V5.10 Beta release - ASIO support*

I have uploaded beta 6 with the following changes:

Made ASIO input buffering more efficient
Bug Fix: Ohms scale appeared on RHS of SPL overlay even with no impedance measurements loaded
Bug fix: Possible fix for corruption of EQ window when automatically setting filters


----------



## distox

*Re: V5.10 Beta release - ASIO support*

Man, sounds like everyone is having fun, my Tascam US-122 is out for repair :sad:


----------



## EarlK

*Re: V5.10 Beta release - ASIO support*

Well after hundreads of test sweeps today, here's my latest observation ;

I can put this new ASIO Beta(6) into an @ 80% failure rate / getting the Impulse Peak to show at the wrong place . 

The secret ( in my case ) is in the usage of partial range sweeps ( which is my normal M.O., due to my being not that interested in subs ) and instead looking at response from @ 700 hz upwards . 

- The faster the sweep ( along with the higher the sweeps start frequency ), the more the certainty, that the IR will be wrong .


This ASIO Beta is very stable if one simply runs sweeps, starting at DC .


<> EarlK


----------



## MikeThin

*Re: V5.10 Beta release - ASIO support*

Hi,

Please can you make the ouput and input selections more independant.

I have an ASIO capable USB DAC, but my soundcard is not ASIO.

When I select ASIO in REW 5.1, I cannot use a mcriphone as the input, since for sources it only lists my DAC.

Thanks!


----------



## JohnM

*Re: V5.10 Beta release - ASIO support*



MikeThin said:


> Please can you make the ouput and input selections more independant.


Unfortunately that would be quite difficult to implement. Do the Java drivers not work for the output?


----------



## JohnM

*Re: V5.10 Beta release - ASIO support*



EarlK said:


> I can put this new ASIO Beta(6) into an @ 80% failure rate / getting the Impulse Peak to show at the wrong place .


Is that using ASIO or Java drivers Earl? Does sample rate make a difference?


----------



## JohnM

*Re: V5.10 Beta release - ASIO support*

Beta 6 known issue: When using multiple sweeps with Java drivers only a single sweep is generated. This will be fixed in the next release.


----------



## JohnM

*Re: V5.10 Beta release - ASIO support*



EarlK said:


> - The faster the sweep ( along with the higher the sweeps start frequency ), the more the certainty, that the IR will be wrong .


Beta 7 has some improvements that may fix that


----------



## EarlK

*Re: V5.10 Beta release - ASIO support*



JohnM said:


> Is that using ASIO or Java drivers Earl? Does sample rate make a difference?


- All of yestedays test sessions were with ASIO drivers .

- A difference due to Sample Rate Only ? I'll need to review the tests ( I saved a couple dozen with 10 sweeps each ) . Most were done with 48K . Total sweep duration seemed to make a statistically minor difference to success .

- Of interest ( to me at least ) was one session where I thought that maybe I could improve the percentage of success by reseting the Impulse / by alternating sweep types . ( ie ; one sweep starting at DC with the next at 1K hz .) I did this for 20 sweeps using a 96K sampling rate with 128K length, for a total impulse duration of 2.73 sec . 
- Results ??? statistically ( for partial range sweeps ), about the same as before ( 3 of 20 successes / though 10 of 20 were successful "control" full range sweeps starting at DC ) .

<> EarlK

PS : I'll try Beta7 later today .


----------



## MikeThin

*Re: V5.10 Beta release - ASIO support*



JohnM said:


> Unfortunately that would be quite difficult to implement. Do the Java drivers not work for the output?


Thanks John.

Unfortunately not, I get two error messages when using java:
Timed out waiting for space to write the fade out block to the sound card
Unable to write to the replay device
The device I am selecting is: 'SPDIF Interface TE7022'. This device works perfectly in JRiver MC and everything else I have tried except REW (v5 or v5.01)

I have a work-around of not using my USB DAC, but that is not ideal.

Mike


----------



## JohnM

*Re: V5.10 Beta release - ASIO support*



MikeThin said:


> I have a work-around of not using my USB DAC, but that is not ideal.


Have you tried installing ASIO4ALL? That should provide ASIO interfaces for all devices.


----------



## EarlK

*Re: V5.10 Beta release - ASIO support*

EDIT :

<. EarlK

PS#1 : BTW, the review of yesterdays sweep info, reveals ( & refreshes my own memory ) that I had been switching in & out of different sample rates ( to see if this might jar loose or reset any funky clocking issues ) . That didn't prove to be effective .


----------



## _gl

*Re: V5.10 Beta release - ASIO support*

I'm still getting the EQ window corruption with beta7.

It's not reliably reproducable, but the trigger seems to be the redraw event that happens after I minimize the main REW window, and then show it again. I just made it happen by clicking on the REW taskbar entry to minimize it, and again to show it again (the EQ window was maximized the whole time).


----------



## JohnM

*Re: V5.10 Beta release - ASIO support*



_gl said:


> I'm still getting the EQ window corruption with beta7.
> 
> It's not reliably reproducable, but the trigger seems to be the redraw event that happens after I minimize the main REW window, and then show it again. I just made it happen by clicking on the REW taskbar entry to minimize it, and again to show it again (the EQ window was maximized the whole time).


That sounds more like an issue between the JRE and your graphics card. JRE 6 introduced a few of those as the underlying graphics interfaces were rewritten. Updating the graphics card drivers often fixes it, but if you are already up to date you may be out of luck, but could be worth reporting it to Oracle.


----------



## _gl

*Re: V5.10 Beta release - ASIO support*



JohnM said:


> That sounds more like an issue between the JRE and your graphics card. JRE 6 introduced a few of those as the underlying graphics interfaces were rewritten. Updating the graphics card drivers often fixes it, but if you are already up to date you may be out of luck, but could be worth reporting it to Oracle.


Yeah I'm up-to-date, but my setup is complex with 4 monitors and 2 Nivida cards, so maybe it's a subtle driver bug (often unusual scenarios don't get fixed because nobody comes across them). It could also be a bug in the JRE related to running on Aero.

Saying that I don't get this corruption anywhere else. I'll try running with Aero disabled next time.


----------



## EarlK

*Re: V5.10 Beta release - ASIO support*

John, 

(A) I used Beta7 with ASIO4ALL drivers ( exclusively ) yesterday for quite a few hours .

It was all quite solid . I can't remember ever getting a warning of the "Impulse Peak in the wrong place" variety .

ie; my preferred Partial Sweeps ( 700 hz to 22,000 ) were all executed correctly . 

FWIW ; The FastTrack Ultras' audio control panel indicates that ASIO4ALL keeps this soundcard in a tighter lock-step ( via constant streaming ). More so than what I remember the M-Audio ASIO drivers doing . At some point I'll go back to the M-Audio ASIO drivers to see if anything has changed ( with my perception or other ) .

(B) Yesterday I still had a few instances of the ASIO output driver locking up . Lockup was in the form of either the rhythmic chirp ( which you've heard ) or REWs output simply refused to pass sound ( this type of malfunction was visually prefaced by the output meter going into the red & then staying pinned ) .

FYI ; My M.O. continues to include the RTA & the generator . Their constant usage appears to be a ( once in a while ) contributing factor to getting a poor hand-off when switching back to the "Measurement Window" ( ie "refresh" or whatever you may call it ) .

(C) Oddly( because it's never happened before ), this morning I had an instance of a new measurement not displaying within the "SPL & Phase" window .
- It was there in the "All SPL" window but wouldn't appear in the "SPL & Phase" window .
- Saving & reopening the file made it finally appear .


<> EarlK


----------



## _gl

*Re: V5.10 Beta release - ASIO support*

Quick question for John,

a loopback during measurement is used to determine the latency through the system right? With ASIO that's presumably no longer required, as you can query the latency accurately from the driver - or is that not enough?


----------



## JohnM

*Re: V5.10 Beta release - ASIO support*



_gl said:


> a loopback during measurement is used to determine the latency through the system right? With ASIO that's presumably no longer required, as you can query the latency accurately from the driver - or is that not enough?


REW's loopback reference connection allows it to eliminate all delays in the reference chain, which may include more than the driver, such as internal buffering within REW and any processing delays in the chain.


----------



## _gl

*Re: V5.10 Beta release - ASIO support*



JohnM said:


> such as internal buffering within REW


But you are in control of that right, so I assume you know the internal latency?



> and any processing delays in the chain.


Are we talking about things like AV receivers adding their own DSP processing to the signal? I'm going straight to an analogue amp so in my case there shouldn't be any added latency.


----------



## JohnM

*Re: V5.10 Beta release - ASIO support*

Signal generation and capture are independent threads, the loopback eliminates the unknown variable latencies in those processes. The loopback is only required if an absolute time reference is needed, otherwise it can be omitted.


----------



## _gl

*Re: V5.10 Beta release - ASIO support*



JohnM said:


> Signal generation and capture are independent threads, the loopback eliminates the unknown variable latencies in those processes.


Again I don't know how you are accessing ASIO via Java (black box component?), but I've just written a C++ ASIO wrapper driver. The driver natively delivers both the input and output buffers in a single call, so it's possible to match them precisely (that's what DAWs are doing for their latency compensation). If you have access to that you could timestamp the buffers before they get handed to your threads.


----------



## JJ_MADI

*Re: V5.10 Beta release - ASIO support*

I am using the following.

Latest Beta (v5.01 Beta 7 build 2299)
W7-64-bit
AVID Omni Native ASIO Drivers (1024 buffers)
Behringer ECM-8000 (using the downloaded call file) - on channel 1 input

Through the Omni drivers I can verify that the mic input is working (Monitor through HP and visual indication of meters;
I can output the test signals through my speakers (folded down to mono)

I believe this is where my problem starts

(see pictures below / I have created a Debug File as well and attached); 

Within REW Preferences:
1. I have selected ASIO drivers; ASIO Digidesign Driver; Output 1 (Monitor folded down for 1/2)
2. I have selected input as input 1... (with the ASIO control panel I have the monitor "off" for the input of channel within the ASIO drivers to prevent feedback).

When I check levels... the "In" registers the same as when checking levels within the app; it basically appears to be peak leveled... as always I expect it is something easy that I am missing... however I have racked my brain....

I would be grateful for any wisdom from the group...

THNKS!
View attachment 32131


----------



## JohnM

*Re: V5.10 Beta release - ASIO support*

The input level looks to be constantly pegged at full scale. Does it show that all the time? Either the input is massively overloaded or there is something odd with the input selection.


----------



## JJ_MADI

*Re: V5.10 Beta release - ASIO support*

Hi John,
thanks for the reply. I can record on the same input into ProTools without an issue, or another app like Sound Forge using the same selections. Yes it shows that all the time. I agree there seems to be something with the input selection...

some additional test information....

Withing PT9/HD Native, I was able to playback a Pink Noise file on a track and then record that output from the speakers in the room, through the ECM-8000 back through the same input and into a second track (the same configuration as I've tried in REW).

I then ran these files through DiffMaker.... and produced an analysis of the difference in the freq response of the 2 files.

The difference analysis was very close to the room simulation analysis within REW...

....next is to take some of the things in the room which could account for some of the differences in the analysis methods..... only for my curiosity...

Back to the original problem.......my gut feel is something with the Digi Drivers... the digi drivers do not show up within W7 as an optional device output (vs RME or MOTU drives which do show up)...


----------



## JohnM

*Re: V5.10 Beta release - ASIO support*

If you only have ASIO drivers loaded then Windows will not see the device, but it should still be OK for REW to access in ASIO mode. It is worth trying different word widths and sample rates in the ASIO driver settings to see if that helps, it seems like the data REW's ASIO interface is receiving is somehow not as expected. Also look in the REW log files (the location is shown in REW's Help -> About box) to see if anything relevant has been logged there - the beta version logs various info related to loading and starting ASIO etc, but if any errors occurred they should appear also.


----------



## JJ_MADI

*Re: V5.10 Beta release - ASIO support*



JohnM said:


> If you only have ASIO drivers loaded then Windows will not see the device, but it should still be OK for REW to access in ASIO mode. It is worth trying different word widths and sample rates in the ASIO driver settings to see if that helps, it seems like the data REW's ASIO interface is receiving is somehow not as expected. Also look in the REW log files (the location is shown in REW's Help -> About box) to see if anything relevant has been logged there - the beta version logs various info related to loading and starting ASIO etc, but if any errors occurred they should appear also.


Hi John,
I don't see a word length option, however tried different sample rates. The first here is the log when trying 44.1khz. Note the 2nd to the last line... 2 channels; 1 running... does this look correct; should 2 be running; input and output?

Then just below the 44.1khz log...you'll find 96Khz which appears to have an exception error... basically this kills the app... I can't change back to 44.1khz in the app. I also pasted the Windows exception information at the end. This dialogue pops up after closing the app...

Jul 23, 2011 9:55:43 PM roomeqwizard.RoomEQ_Wizard main
INFO: REW started
Selecting null
Loading ASIO driver list
Selecting ASIO Digidesign Driver
Loaded driver calling itself ASIO Digidesign Driver using string ASIO Digidesign Driver
Driver initial rate: 44100
Buffer granularity 32 min 32 max 4096 pref 32
Set sample rate for ASIO Digidesign Driver, now at 44100.0
ASIO Digidesign Driver: 8 inputs, 10 outputs
No ASIO Ref input selected
No ASIO Ref output selected
No ASIO input selected
No ASIO output selected
Selected Output Channel 0: Output 1, ASIOSTInt24LSB, group 0, inactive
Selected Input Channel 0: Input 1, ASIOSTInt24LSB, group 0, inactive
Started ASIO Digidesign Driver with 2 active channels, 1 running, 32 samples buffer
Shutdown and unload of ASIO Digidesign Driver


Jul 23, 2011 9:59:22 PM roomeqwizard.RoomEQ_Wizard main
INFO: REW started
Loading ASIO driver list
Selecting ASIO Digidesign Driver
Loaded driver calling itself ASIO Digidesign Driver using string ASIO Digidesign Driver
Driver initial rate: 44100
Buffer granularity 32 min 32 max 4096 pref 32
Set sample rate for ASIO Digidesign Driver, now at 44100.0
ASIO Digidesign Driver: 8 inputs, 10 outputs
No ASIO Ref input selected
No ASIO Ref output selected
Selected Input Channel 0: Input 1, ASIOSTInt24LSB, group 0, inactive
Selected Output Channel 0: Output 1, ASIOSTInt24LSB, group 0, inactive
Set sample rate for ASIO Digidesign Driver, now at 44100.0
Set sample rate for ASIO Digidesign Driver, now at 96000.0
Exception in thread "AWT-EventQueue-0" Exception in thread "Thread-12" com.synthbot.jasiohost.AsioException: No input or output is present.
at com.synthbot.jasiohost.AsioDriver.ASIOCreateBuffers(Native Method)
at com.synthbot.jasiohost.AsioDriver.createBuffers(Unknown Source)
at roomeqwizard.gA.A(Unknown Source)
at roomeqwizard.XC.D(Unknown Source)
at roomeqwizard.hB.O(Unknown Source)
at roomeqwizard.MB.run(Unknown Source)
com.synthbot.jasiohost.AsioException: No input or output is present.
at com.synthbot.jasiohost.AsioDriver.ASIOCreateBuffers(Native Method)
at com.synthbot.jasiohost.AsioDriver.createBuffers(Unknown Source)
at roomeqwizard.gA.A(Unknown Source)
at roomeqwizard.XC.D(Unknown Source)
at roomeqwizard.hB.T(Unknown Source)
at roomeqwizard.dA.B(Unknown Source)
at roomeqwizard.Q$_C.B(Unknown Source)
at roomeqwizard.PA$2.actionPerformed(Unknown Source)
at javax.swing.AbstractButton.fireActionPerformed(Unknown Source)
at javax.swing.AbstractButton$Handler.actionPerformed(Unknown Source)
at javax.swing.DefaultButtonModel.fireActionPerformed(Unknown Source)
at javax.swing.DefaultButtonModel.setPressed(Unknown Source)
at javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicButtonListener.mouseReleased(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.Component.processMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
at javax.swing.JComponent.processMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.Component.processEvent(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.Container.processEvent(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.Component.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.retargetMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.processMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.Window.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventQueue.access$000(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventQueue$1.run(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventQueue$1.run(Unknown Source)
at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
at java.security.AccessControlContext$1.doIntersectionPrivilege(Unknown Source)
at java.security.AccessControlContext$1.doIntersectionPrivilege(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventQueue$2.run(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventQueue$2.run(Unknown Source)
at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
at java.security.AccessControlContext$1.doIntersectionPrivilege(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(Unknown Source)
Exception in thread "AWT-EventQueue-0" com.synthbot.jasiohost.AsioException: No input or output is present.
at com.synthbot.jasiohost.AsioDriver.ASIOSetSampleRate(Native Method)
at com.synthbot.jasiohost.AsioDriver.setSampleRate(Unknown Source)
at roomeqwizard.gA.A(Unknown Source)
at roomeqwizard.hB.B(Unknown Source)
at roomeqwizard.Q$2.actionPerformed(Unknown Source)
at javax.swing.JComboBox.fireActionEvent(Unknown Source)
at javax.swing.JComboBox.setSelectedItem(Unknown Source)
at javax.swing.JComboBox.setSelectedIndex(Unknown Source)
at javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicComboPopup$Handler.mouseReleased(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.AWTEventMulticaster.mouseReleased(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.Component.processMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
at javax.swing.JComponent.processMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
at javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicComboPopup$1.processMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.Component.processEvent(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.Container.processEvent(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.Component.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.retargetMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.processMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.Window.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventQueue.access$000(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventQueue$1.run(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventQueue$1.run(Unknown Source)
at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
at java.security.AccessControlContext$1.doIntersectionPrivilege(Unknown Source)
at java.security.AccessControlContext$1.doIntersectionPrivilege(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventQueue$2.run(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventQueue$2.run(Unknown Source)
at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
at java.security.AccessControlContext$1.doIntersectionPrivilege(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(Unknown Source)
Exception in thread "AWT-EventQueue-0" com.synthbot.jasiohost.AsioException: No input or output is present.
at com.synthbot.jasiohost.AsioDriver.ASIOCreateBuffers(Native Method)
at com.synthbot.jasiohost.AsioDriver.createBuffers(Unknown Source)
at roomeqwizard.gA.A(Unknown Source)
at roomeqwizard.XC.D(Unknown Source)
at roomeqwizard.hB.T(Unknown Source)
at roomeqwizard.dA.B(Unknown Source)
at roomeqwizard.Q$_C.B(Unknown Source)
at roomeqwizard.PA$2.actionPerformed(Unknown Source)
at javax.swing.AbstractButton.fireActionPerformed(Unknown Source)
at javax.swing.AbstractButton$Handler.actionPerformed(Unknown Source)
at javax.swing.DefaultButtonModel.fireActionPerformed(Unknown Source)
at javax.swing.DefaultButtonModel.setPressed(Unknown Source)
at javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicButtonListener.mouseReleased(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.Component.processMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
at javax.swing.JComponent.processMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.Component.processEvent(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.Container.processEvent(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.Component.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.retargetMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.processMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.Window.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventQueue.access$000(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventQueue$1.run(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventQueue$1.run(Unknown Source)
at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
at java.security.AccessControlContext$1.doIntersectionPrivilege(Unknown Source)
at java.security.AccessControlContext$1.doIntersectionPrivilege(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventQueue$2.run(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventQueue$2.run(Unknown Source)
at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
at java.security.AccessControlContext$1.doIntersectionPrivilege(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(Unknown Source)
Exception in thread "Thread-16" com.synthbot.jasiohost.AsioException: No input or output is present.
at com.synthbot.jasiohost.AsioDriver.ASIOCreateBuffers(Native Method)
at com.synthbot.jasiohost.AsioDriver.createBuffers(Unknown Source)
at roomeqwizard.gA.A(Unknown Source)
at roomeqwizard.XC.D(Unknown Source)
at roomeqwizard.hB.O(Unknown Source)
at roomeqwizard.MB.run(Unknown Source)
Shutdown and unload of ASIO Digidesign Driver


Windows exception information...

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name:	BEX
Application Name:	roomeqwizard.exe
Application Version:	5.0.0.0
Application Timestamp:	49a57627
Fault Module Name:	DSI.dll
Fault Module Version:	9.0.3.80
Fault Module Timestamp:	4dcf5172
Exception Offset:	0007b7de
Exception Code:	c000000d
Exception Data:	00000000
OS Version:	6.1.7601.2.1.0.256.48
Locale ID:	1033
Additional Information 1:	3192
Additional Information 2:	3192f09202496e063b5558e8016a954f
Additional Information 3:	50bd
Additional Information 4:	50bd8ee378c9898f86d068edb385638a


----------



## JohnM

*Re: V5.10 Beta release - ASIO support*

Try switching the driver selection back to Java then to ASIO again. The buffer size (32 samples) is very small, it would be better to use a much larger buffer size, e.g. around 1024 samples - i.e. a much higher latency setting in the ASIO control panel.


----------



## JJ_MADI

*Re: V5.10 Beta release - ASIO support*



JohnM said:


> Try switching the driver selection back to Java then to ASIO again. The buffer size (32 samples) is very small, it would be better to use a much larger buffer size, e.g. around 1024 samples - i.e. a much higher latency setting in the ASIO control panel.


same results... these results just happen to be with 32 bit samples.


----------



## rlyoxthimer

*Re: V5.10 Beta release - ASIO support*

Hi,

This is an excellent application! I have two questions/issues:

1) I've noticed that after taking multiple measurements, only the last measurement's scope window has anything in it. If you click on a previous measurement the scope is blank. The rest of the plots seem okay. This is happening on two different Windows 7 machines.

2) Any plans to include a 31-band graphic EQ as an EQ option? I ask because I deal with lots of systems where an analog graphic EQ is the only device available and I'd love to have it give me the filter settings for a graphic EQ. Or maybe I'm missing something that's already there.

Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## JJ_MADI

*Re: V5.10 Beta release - ASIO support*



JohnM said:


> Try switching the driver selection back to Java then to ASIO again. The buffer size (32 samples) is very small, it would be better to use a much larger buffer size, e.g. around 1024 samples - i.e. a much higher latency setting in the ASIO control panel.



Hi John,
I uninstalled the app, cleaned the system, and reinstalled. Toggled between ASIO and JAVA. Changed the line levels within the drivers, tried different inputs, and buffers size and sample rates. Still I get the input that is "peaked"... 

to summarize, I can setup a multi-track session in a DAW; output a track of pink noise, and then record this speaker output back into the DAW.

Anything else I might try? I will gladly help in any way I can.

Best Regards,
Jay

BTW.. the crash I reported is specifically related to using 32 buffers w/in the ASIO driver setup. I was able to reproduce with other host applications.


----------



## JohnM

*Re: V5.10 Beta release - ASIO support*



rlyoxthimer said:


> 1) I've noticed that after taking multiple measurements, only the last measurement's scope window has anything in it. If you click on a previous measurement the scope is blank. The rest of the plots seem okay. This is happening on two different Windows 7 machines.


That is intentional, the raw captured signal takes up a lot of memory, it is discarded when a new measurement is made.



> 2) Any plans to include a 31-band graphic EQ as an EQ option? I ask because I deal with lots of systems where an analog graphic EQ is the only device available and I'd love to have it give me the filter settings for a graphic EQ.


It is on the feature request list, but I don't know when it might make it to the top of the list and be implemented.


----------



## JohnM

*Re: V5.10 Beta release - ASIO support*



JJ_MADI said:


> I uninstalled the app, cleaned the system, and reinstalled. Toggled between ASIO and JAVA. Changed the line levels within the drivers, tried different inputs, and buffers size and sample rates. Still I get the input that is "peaked"...


Jay,

Please try making a measurement with REW with a loopback connection in place and the sweep level set at -12dB FS. Ignore messages about clipping, just click OK. At the end of the measurement select the "Scope" graph and use the Camera (Capture) icon top left of the graph to capture the Scope view, that will give us a look at what REW thinks the data it is getting looks like, might give some clues.


----------



## Gubbe

*Re: V5.10 Beta release - ASIO support*

How do the "reference timing input" and the "reference timing output" work, and how do I set them up in the correct way?

For me REW always starts with the Java driver as default even though I have set up the ASIO drivers the last time I used the program, and the "ASIO control panel" butten does not work, nothing happens when I press it.

Is there a help file somewhere for the REW v5.01 with ASIO support?

My system is Windows 7, 64bit and RME Fireface UFX, USB soundcard.


----------



## JohnM

*Re: V5.10 Beta release - ASIO support*



Gubbe said:


> How do the "reference timing input" and the "reference timing output" work, and how do I set them up in the correct way?


They are used for a loopback connection if the Analysis preference setting "Use loopback as timing reference" is selected. This is only required if absolute timing of the IR peak is needed (for example when aligning multiple drivers).



> For me REW always starts with the Java driver as default even though I have set up the ASIO drivers the last time I used the program, and the "ASIO control panel" butten does not work, nothing happens when I press it.


The control panel button calls the selected device's control panel, if the device does not provide a control panel nothing will appear. If ASIO is not selected on the next startup there may have been an error when REW tried to load the driver, check the REW log files for error messages (their location is shown in REW's Help -> About box). 



> Is there a help file somewhere for the REW v5.01 with ASIO support?


In the menu, under "Help"  just search for "ASIO"


----------



## Tchao

*Re: V5.10 Beta release - ASIO support*

Hello, I am french, so apologize my english ...

Many thanks for your REW V5 version, I previously used the4.11 version.

in this 5.01 7beta version :
- in the preferences default EQ is to generic and defaut target is to "full range" but it's sms-1 wich is selectionned when i open EQwindow (perhaps becaus in the previous version 4.11 it was my preference ?) and "subwofer" as target.
- when I use filteredIR with a filter (100Hz 1/3 for example) and then use EQwindow, then I close EQwindow then return in the filteredIR window and select "no filter", then reopen the EQwindow, there is a trace with "predicted" curve wich is actually the prévious curve (with the filtered 100Hz 1/3 selection)

I just close rew and open it again to fix this "fantom" effect 

big tanks John Mulcahy
regards

sorry about my english level ...


----------



## JohnM

*Re: V5.10 Beta release - ASIO support*



Tchao said:


> in the preferences default EQ is to generic and defaut target is to "full range" but it's sms-1 wich is selectionned when i open EQwindow


For measurements you have already made REW will show the EQ you had selected when you made the measurement. You can change the selection in the EQ window and if you then save that measurement again the new EQ selection will be saved with it.



> when I use filteredIR with a filter (100Hz 1/3 for example) and then use EQwindow, then I close EQwindow then return in the filteredIR window and select "no filter", then reopen the EQwindow, there is a trace with "predicted" curve wich is actually the prévious curve (with the filtered 100Hz 1/3 selection)
> 
> I just close rew and open it again to fix this "fantom" effect


I'll take a look at that, thanks. *Edit:* This has been fixed for the next release.


----------



## Tchao

*Re: V5.10 Beta release - ASIO support*



JohnM said:


> For measurements you have already made REW will show the EQ you had selected when you made the measurement. You can change the selection in the EQ window and if you then save that measurement again the new EQ selection will be saved with it.


ok, I didn't know, tks


----------



## CFmartin

*Re: V5.10 Beta release - ASIO support*

Saving RTA view in JPEG doesn't include THD or graph control information in Rew 5.01 beta. Has this been commented already?


----------



## JohnM

*Re: V5.10 Beta release - ASIO support*



CFmartin said:


> Saving RTA view in JPEG doesn't include THD or graph control information in Rew 5.01 beta. Has this been commented already?


The graph captures don't include the controls or other overlaid content presently, though it is on my list of things to look at.


----------



## CFmartin

*Re: V5.10 Beta release - ASIO support*

Ok, thanks John!


----------



## pschoenb

*Re: V5.10 Beta release - ASIO support*

Hi,

I am running on Win 7 x64, having jre6 and 7 installed, currently running jre6.

Since recently, when trying to start REW, the splash screen hangs at "Generating toolbars..." for about a minute, then the window frame appears very shortly, disappears again, and I only see REW in the task bar, no window.

What could that be?

Regards,
Patrick


----------



## crossrh

*Re: V5.10 Beta release - ASIO support*

I used REW the last time in 2006, with great success.
I tried to use it again in my new house earlier this year, but was so overwhelmed with all the new and expanded capabilities that I had to give up. (I also might have had a bad/old sound card)
At first glance, this is a very intimidating program, at least in it's current version.

Have you given any thought to an "REW Lite" version, if all I wanted to do was flatten out my sub's EQ curve?

It's also possible I haven't given the program enough of a chance. When I get home from Iraq in December, I'll give it another try, but something simpler would be appreciated. I'm not as technically savy as many of the other posters here appear to be.

As an example, I have no idea what ASIO is.

Thanks.


----------



## JohnM

*Re: V5.10 Beta release - ASIO support*



pschoenb said:


> Since recently, when trying to start REW, the splash screen hangs at "Generating toolbars..." for about a minute, then the window frame appears very shortly, disappears again, and I only see REW in the task bar, no window.


If REW was maximized then iconified before shutting down it starts up iconified (i.e. just a button on the task bar). Just click the button to restore the window, after shutting down with the main window visible it should start normally next time.


----------



## JohnM

*Re: V5.10 Beta release - ASIO support*



crossrh said:


> I used REW the last time in 2006, with great success.
> I tried to use it again in my new house earlier this year, but was so overwhelmed with all the new and expanded capabilities that I had to give up. (I also might have had a bad/old sound card)
> At first glance, this is a very intimidating program, at least in it's current version.
> 
> Have you given any thought to an "REW Lite" version, if all I wanted to do was flatten out my sub's EQ curve?


It is basically the same as before (extra features aside) just presented in a different way. If you work through the setup following the help file you should soon get to grips with it, you'll spot the similarities to the previous version. The REW Overview help explains the new layout.


----------



## pschoenb

*Re: V5.10 Beta release - ASIO support*



JohnM said:


> If REW was maximized then iconified before shutting down it starts up iconified (i.e. just a button on the task bar). Just click the button to restore the window, after shutting down with the main window visible it should start normally next time.


No window appears.


----------



## JohnM

*Re: V5.10 Beta release - ASIO support*



pschoenb said:


> No window appears.


Look in the log files to see if there are any error messages - they are in the REW folder of your home directory.


----------



## LastButNotLeast

*Re: V5.10 Beta release - ASIO support*



crossrh said:


> As an example, I have no idea what ASIO is.


The new version still works with Java (which is what you were using before).
Thanks, BTW, for serving. Come home safe. :wave:


----------



## pschoenb

*Re: V5.10 Beta release - ASIO support*



JohnM said:


> Look in the log files to see if there are any error messages - they are in the REW folder of your home directory.





> 30.10.2011 20:00:56 roomeqwizard.RoomEQ_Wizard main
> INFO: REW started
> Error loading win32com: java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: no win32com in java.library.path
> Selecting null
> Loading ASIO driver list


Wher do I get this DLL and what do I need it for?


----------



## crossrh

*Re: V5.10 Beta release - ASIO support*

JohnM and LastButNotLeast:
Thanks for the quick reply. I'll give it a try with my new soundcard when I get home. (the UCA202)


----------



## JohnM

*Re: V5.10 Beta release - ASIO support*



pschoenb said:


> Wher do I get this DLL and what do I need it for?


It is not relevant, only required for serial comms.


----------



## pschoenb

*Re: V5.10 Beta release - ASIO support*



pschoenb said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am running on Win 7 x64, having jre6 and 7 installed, currently running jre6.
> 
> Since recently, when trying to start REW, the splash screen hangs at "Generating toolbars..." for about a minute, then the window frame appears very shortly, disappears again, and I only see REW in the task bar, no window.
> 
> What could that be?
> 
> Regards,
> Patrick


Problem solved. Recently, I installed over 12000 new fonts. It looks like your program iterates over all fonts.

Would it be either possible to avoid that iteration or to put that operation into a background thread?


----------



## JohnM

*Re: V5.10 Beta release - ASIO support*



pschoenb said:


> Problem solved. Recently, I installed over 12000 new fonts. It looks like your program iterates over all fonts.
> 
> Would it be either possible to avoid that iteration or to put that operation into a background thread?


Not something REW does, maybe the Java runtime.


----------



## pschoenb

*Re: V5.10 Beta release - ASIO support*



JohnM said:


> Not something REW does, maybe the Java runtime.


I know, not all Java apps are affected, though. So, if we could figure out, where that bottleneck is, I'd be willing trying to figure out a workaround, as I am an experienced Java developer myself.


----------



## JohnM

*Re: V5.10 Beta release - ASIO support*



pschoenb said:


> I know, not all Java apps are affected, though. So, if we could figure out, where that bottleneck is, I'd be willing trying to figure out a workaround, as I am an experienced Java developer myself.


This is what REW does to assign its UI font, could try instrumenting that to see if it takes an undue time, but this happens very early (right after putting up the splash screen) so wouldn't seem to tally with the point where things misbehave.


Code:


            if (OS.isMacOSX() && Locale.getDefault().getLanguage().equals("en")){
                REQ_UI_FONT = new FontUIResource("Lucida Grande", Font.PLAIN, lastFontSize);
            }else if (OS.isWindowsXP()){
                REQ_UI_FONT = new FontUIResource("SansSerif", Font.PLAIN, lastFontSize);
            }else if (OS.isWindows() && Locale.getDefault().getLanguage().equals("en")){
                // Vista, Win 7
                REQ_UI_FONT = new FontUIResource("Segoe UI", Font.PLAIN, lastFontSize);
            }else{
                REQ_UI_FONT = new FontUIResource("SansSerif", Font.PLAIN, lastFontSize);
            }

*Edit:* The problem may be caused by the use of the "Segoe UI" physical font name, which would trigger a font lookup. In that case reverting to the "sansserif" logical font should fix things.


----------



## pschoenb

*Re: V5.10 Beta release - ASIO support*



JohnM said:


> This is what REW does to assign its UI font, could try instrumenting that to see if it takes an undue time, but this happens very early (right after putting up the splash screen) so wouldn't seem to tally with the point where things misbehave.
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> if (OS.isMacOSX() && Locale.getDefault().getLanguage().equals("en")){
> REQ_UI_FONT = new FontUIResource("Lucida Grande", Font.PLAIN, lastFontSize);
> }else if (OS.isWindowsXP()){
> REQ_UI_FONT = new FontUIResource("SansSerif", Font.PLAIN, lastFontSize);
> }else if (OS.isWindows() && Locale.getDefault().getLanguage().equals("en")){
> // Vista, Win 7
> REQ_UI_FONT = new FontUIResource("Segoe UI", Font.PLAIN, lastFontSize);
> }else{
> REQ_UI_FONT = new FontUIResource("SansSerif", Font.PLAIN, lastFontSize);
> }


One possible workaround that might not win an aesthetics prize but might work is:


Include the three needed TTF files in the REW directory
use Font.createFont() pointing to your local TTF
Then, create your FontUIResource from this font

This will probably avoid that Java will iterate over all installed fonts.


----------



## pschoenb

*Re: V5.10 Beta release - ASIO support*



JohnM said:


> This is what REW does to assign its UI font, could try instrumenting that to see if it takes an undue time, but this happens very early (right after putting up the splash screen) so wouldn't seem to tally with the point where things misbehave.


The long stuff is at step "Generating toolbars...".


----------



## JohnM

*Re: V5.10 Beta release - ASIO support*



pschoenb said:


> Include the three needed TTF files in the REW directory


Can't do that, they are not free fonts.



> The long stuff is at step "Generating toolbars..."


There is always a pause at that point, but are you saying the length of that pause is related to the number of fonts installed?


----------



## pschoenb

*Re: V5.10 Beta release - ASIO support*



JohnM said:


> Can't do that, they are not free fonts.
> 
> There is always a pause at that point, but are you saying the length of that pause is related to the number of fonts installed?


Yes, exactly. And after 1-2 minutes the splash screen vanishes but only the frame of the main window flashes up for short. Maybe, because the whole GDI memory is swamped with fonts? Just a hypothesis...


----------



## lovingdvd

*Re: V5.10 Beta release - ASIO support*

Is wizardinstallv5.01beta7 the latest beta? It seems so, but I'm a bit confused because each post in this thread is titled "Re: V5.10 Beta release".


----------



## bellox

*Re: V5.10 Beta release - ASIO support*

Sorry for my english, i can't select the stereo output for my firebox soundcard. Only one output at time (left or right monitor) See the image upload


----------



## JohnM

*Re: V5.10 Beta release - ASIO support*



bellox said:


> Sorry for my english, i can't select the stereo output for my firebox soundcard. Only one output at time (left or right monitor) See the image upload


If you want the test signal to appear on both outputs select the 2nd channel in the Timing Reference output box.


----------



## wilkee

*Re: V5.10 Beta release - ASIO support*

I have a problem when trying to use the ASIO drivers with my Focusrite Saffire 6 USB interface, the input levels instantly show full scale when no signal is present. I am using the latest drivers V1.9 on Win7

Strangely enough it works fine with ASIO4ALL which is what I have been using.

Tony


----------



## JohnM

*Re: V5.10 Beta release - ASIO support*



wilkee said:


> I have a problem when trying to use the ASIO drivers with my Focusrite Saffire 6 USB interface, the input levels instantly show full scale when no signal is present.


There was an earlier report of something very similar, never managed to track down the cause. It might be a bug in the ASIO interface for some particular sample data format, using a different format or word length (if the driver supports that) may help.


----------



## wilkee

*Re: V5.10 Beta release - ASIO support*



JohnM said:


> There was an earlier report of something very similar, never managed to track down the cause. It might be a bug in the ASIO interface for some particular sample data format, using a different format or word length (if the driver supports that) may help.


Thank you very much for the reply, changing the word length did indeed do the trick, I changed from 24 to 16 bit and all is fine. Sampling rate is OK at 44.1 or 48. 

Tony


----------



## Phillips

Hi this is my first post.

I was not sure if this is the right thread to post this question.
Is it possible to use a XTZ mic with REW?


----------



## diffserv

thanks - looking forward to the beta


----------



## jpv

John,

Would it be possible to make so we can create a custom octive smoothing.
For example no smoothing at the low end then as the Freq. increases go to say 1/3 octive smoothing.
That way it will reflect closer to how we hear.

JPV


----------



## washboardplof

*Re: V5.10 Beta release - ASIO support*



wilkee said:


> Thank you very much for the reply, changing the word length did indeed do the trick, I changed from 24 to 16 bit and all is fine. Sampling rate is OK at 44.1 or 48.
> 
> Tony


Hi! I have the same problem with my digi 001 and 002, it seems like internally there is a constant feedback, because meter is totally up although there´s nothing connected. You say that you fixed it by changing the asio digidesign driver to 16 bits, but, how did you do it? I haven't found a selection tool for that, I can only change that through pro tools or other daw, but i can not change that for REW...

Thanks
Alfonso


----------



## JohnM

jpv said:


> Would it be possible to make so we can create a custom octive smoothing.
> For example no smoothing at the low end then as the Freq. increases go to say 1/3 octive smoothing.
> That way it will reflect closer to how we hear.


That is on the list of things to do.


----------



## frd

Hi John
Do you think calculating STI(speech integlibility index) would be possible anytime soon on REW ? 
It can be a usefull tool in my idea.
Thanks


----------



## JohnM

frd said:


> Do you think calculating STI(speech integlibility index) would be possible anytime soon on REW ?


Possibly, I have some time off between xmas and new year, I'll take a look at it then.


----------



## chris319

Hi John -

I know this is asking a lot, and its exclusion from REW certainly would't diminish its value in any way, but would it be possible for REW to import a wav file of a pre-recorded test signal (say a sine sweep) for analysis? This would make it possible to apply EQ to a file in software and see the effects.

Many thanks.


----------



## JohnM

chris319 said:


> I know this is asking a lot, and its exclusion from REW certainly would't diminish its value in any way, but would it be possible for REW to import a wav file of a pre-recorded test signal (say a sine sweep) for analysis? This would make it possible to apply EQ to a file in software and see the effects.


Calculating responses for offline captures is on the list of things to do, but will not get done soon. Note that both the stimulus and the response will be needed.


----------



## chris319

I have installed REW 5.01 beta 7. Attempting to use the ASIO drivers with an EMU 0404 USB interface resulted in a catastrophic crash, requiring a reboot of the computer.

(SOME TIME LATER)
After a reboot the program runs OK with ASIO drivers. Maybe something needed to be initialized that wasn't?


----------



## chris319

Question: Is it still the case that there must be a space after each comma in a comma-delimited frequency-response file?

Small feature requests:

- The ability to toggle the crosshair cursor on and off in the main display window.

- In the "Choose calibration file" requester, please add .csv to the file types .cal, .frd and .txt

Happy new year and continued thanks for a great program!


----------



## JohnM

chris319 said:


> Question: Is it still the case that there must be a space after each comma in a comma-delimited frequency-response file?


Yes, otherwise becomes difficult to distinguish data from locales that use comma as the decimal delimiter.



> The ability to toggle the crosshair cursor on and off in the main display window.


Graph captures have an option to include the cursor, so I guess you mean something else?



> In the "Choose calibration file" requester, please add .csv to the file types .cal, .frd and .txt


I've added that for the next build.


----------



## chris319

JohnM said:


> Graph captures have an option to include the cursor, so I guess you mean something else?


Yes, the ability to get it out of the way on the main display window.


----------



## _gl

John, I just went through another cycle correcting my home studio (after an amp upgrade & more bass trapping) with the current beta, and it sounds great again. I just wanted shout out a big 'thanks!' for REW, and all the time you put into it (both in development and forum time with us).

I'm a programmer myself so I know how much work goes into all this stuff - especially when you actually release something for other people . Kudos.


----------



## _gl

*Re: V5.10 Beta release - ASIO support*

Interesting, I somehow confused the EQ window. I started beta 7, loaded yesterday's measurements (2 in a single file), and went to the EQ window. It had remembered all my settings, so I changed the target level a little, and started another match correction.

I now have two weird things:

1) The waterfall plot isn't showing the prediction (checkbox says 'No Predicted').

2) If I smoothe the plot, the bass region of the predicted plot gets _more_ peaky?

_(animated GIF file showing gradual smoothing)_


----------



## _gl

*Re: V5.10 Beta release - ASIO support*



_gl said:


> 1) The waterfall plot isn't showing the prediction (checkbox says 'No Predicted').
> 
> 2) If I smoothe the plot, the bass region of the predicted plot gets _more_ peaky?


... even hitting Generate doesn't show the predicted waterfall, resetting the filters and matching again also doesn't work, nor does a restart of the app, or closing all measurements & reloading them.

I _did _see predicted waterfalls in yesterday's session (though I didn't try smoothing then).

If I toggle the EQ Waterfall view to 'Impulse', then I do see a predicated plot (but it doesn't restore the waterfall).


Another small bug, when you already have a predicted curve and start another match, the curve isn't redrawn during the matching stage unless you hover over its checkbox once (ie. it still shows the last curve).


----------



## _gl

*Re: V5.10 Beta release - ASIO support*



_gl said:


> I _did _see predicted waterfalls in yesterday's session (though I didn't try smoothing then).


Another EQ bug I saw yesterday already: The 'Resonances' checkbox is always grayed-out, even though I have computed some. This worked in previous versions.


----------



## _gl

*Re: V5.10 Beta release - ASIO support*

... OK, all the problems (except Resonances being grayed-out) have fixed themselves. I don't know exactly what fixed it, I just continued matching and exporting a few corrections to WAV. Two theories:

- exporting to WAV fixed it.

- moving the EQ window from my largest monitor (I have a 4 multimon system) to a smaller one did it. I say this as some apps don't draw things properly on my larger monitor for some reason. It's only some, and I never figured out why exactly (well, that monitor is using negative desktop coords, probably those apps are using unsigned integers for their draw coords, or something like that). But now everything even works on the large monitor ...


----------



## JohnM

The 'Resonances' check box is only enabled if you have selected some resonances from the list, it plots only the selected resonances. Not sure what might have been going on with the previous problems you saw, but not likely to be related to which monitor was in use.


----------



## _gl

JohnM said:


> The 'Resonances' check box is only enabled if you have selected some resonances from the list, it plots only the selected resonances.


Oh I see. That's the problem with using REW so infrequently, I forget little details like that .



> Not sure what might have been going on with the previous problems you saw, but not likely to be related to which monitor was in use.


Yeah weird one, if I find out anything more I'll let you know.


----------



## LucaLombardi

Awesome!


----------



## acoustat6

Hi John, I think that the target line (aka house curve ) needs to be available in all of the graphs. It is currently only viewable in the EQ section. I need to see it when using the overlays as well as the SPL & phase graph as well. 
Thanks,
Bob


----------



## JohnM

acoustat6 said:


> Hi John, I think that the target line (aka house curve ) needs to be available in all of the graphs. It is currently only viewable in the EQ section. I need to see it when using the overlays as well as the SPL & phase graph as well.


The target could be added to the single measurement graphs like SPL & Phase, but not so easy for overlays as each measurement has its own target curve.


----------



## jtalden

acoustat6 said:


> Hi John, I think that the target line (aka house curve ) needs to be available in all of the graphs. It is currently only viewable in the EQ section. I need to see it when using the overlays as well as the SPL & phase graph as well.
> Thanks,
> Bob


Bob, I may misunderstand your need, but …
Your can use "Import Frequency Response" feature from the “File” menu and select the house curve(s) of interest. The house curve comes in at 0 dB, but it can be offset to the level needed. It is then available in the overlay SPL graph just as any other measurement is. Oh, “Help” reminds us that an imported measurement won’t come in if it contains less than 5 points. That is easy to accommodate though.


----------



## Eric Walter

Hi,

I had set up TMREQ on my AV32R with an early version of REW many years ago. 

I'm now trying to get started with the latest REW. Nowadays I'm using a Windows 7 64bit setup with Java Version 6 update 30 installed. REW is 5.01 build 2299. The TMA backup utility is working fine, so serial port setup and cabling should be ok. When trying to retrieve filter data from the AV32R into REW, it fails silently. This is what's in the log:

Feb 7, 2012 10:37:05 PM roomeqwizard.RoomEQ_Wizard main
INFO: REW started
Loading ASIO driver list
Selecting M-Audio Delta ASIO
Loaded driver calling itself M-Audio ASIO using string M-Audio Delta ASIO
Driver initial rate: 44100
Buffer granularity -1 min 64 max 4096 pref 256
Set sample rate for M-Audio ASIO, now at 44100.0
M-Audio ASIO: 6 inputs, 4 outputs
No ASIO Ref input selected
No ASIO Ref output selected
Selected Input Channel 1: Analog In 2 Delta-AP, ASIOSTInt32LSB, group 0, inactive
Selected Output Channel 3: SPDIF Out R Delta-AP, ASIOSTInt32LSB, group 0, inactive
Set sample rate for M-Audio ASIO, now at 44100.0
Exception in thread "AWT-EventQueue-0" java.lang.NullPointerException
at roomeqwizard.HB.A(Unknown Source)
at roomeqwizard.S.readFilters(Unknown Source)
at roomeqwizard.I.F(Unknown Source)
at roomeqwizard.I.W(Unknown Source)
at roomeqwizard.I$29.actionPerformed(Unknown Source)
at javax.swing.AbstractButton.fireActionPerformed(Unknown Source)
at org.jdesktop.swingx.JXHyperlink.fireActionPerformed(Unknown Source)
at javax.swing.AbstractButton$Handler.actionPerformed(Unknown Source)
at javax.swing.DefaultButtonModel.fireActionPerformed(Unknown Source)
at javax.swing.DefaultButtonModel.setPressed(Unknown Source)
at javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicButtonListener.mouseReleased(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.Component.processMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
at javax.swing.JComponent.processMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.Component.processEvent(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.Container.processEvent(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.Component.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.retargetMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.processMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.Window.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventQueue.access$000(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventQueue$1.run(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventQueue$1.run(Unknown Source)
at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
at java.security.AccessControlContext$1.doIntersectionPrivilege(Unknown Source)
at java.security.AccessControlContext$1.doIntersectionPrivilege(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventQueue$2.run(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventQueue$2.run(Unknown Source)
at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
at java.security.AccessControlContext$1.doIntersectionPrivilege(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(Unknown Source)

Regards, Eric


----------



## Eric Walter

It seems I have to first run a measurement. After that, filter retrieval works just fine.
Eric


----------



## JohnM

Eric Walter said:


> It seems I have to first run a measurement. After that, filter retrieval works just fine.


Thanks Eric, I'll fix that.


----------



## NormanPCN

I am using 5.01 beta 7 and I see issues with loading saved EQ filters. The Q value of a couple of the filters is trash upon loading. Usually the same trash value. A Q of 15.36 on EQ filter 3 in my case.

miniDSP is my equalizer setting. The saved values seem fine by looking at the settings preview in the file selection dialog. Filter 3 having a Q of 7, but when loaded it gets trashed with the 15.36 Q.

This happens regardless of the saved eq filter set. All saved files load whacked and always filter #3 and #5.

Also EQ filter in a saved measurement has showed up whacked in the same manner when the measurement was reloaded.

I am on Windows 7 64-bit.


----------



## JohnM

NormanPCN said:


> I am using 5.01 beta 7 and I see issues with loading saved EQ filters.


Could you attach an example .req file that shows the problem?


----------



## NormanPCN

Here is a sample .req file. It has 6 filters. #4 and #6 get their Q values whacked. In the EQ filter file load dialog preview pane #4 shows be 5.00 which is correct and #6 should be 9.24. After loaded the EQ filters window shows 10.27 for #4 and 21.42 for #6. Everything else is correct.


----------



## JohnM

NormanPCN said:


> Here is a sample .req file.


Thank you. This is a side effect of a bug I came across earlier in the week due to its effect on the predicted response when changing filter types between PK and Modal and back again. I've fixed it for the next release, in the meantime the only workaround is to use the file preview to check for the correct Q values, sorry about that.


----------



## NormanPCN

No worries. Just glad it was an easily reproducible bug.

Thanks for the great program. I am having too much fun playing with this. I was initially annoyed I had to go through getting a setup to get good sound in my room, but it has turned out to be a of a tool to have some fun with beyond getting good sound.


----------



## fitzwaddle

I'm trying to use ASIO4ALL with two devices - USB sound card for mic input, and HDMI for output - so I can easily switch between measuring all 7 channels and sub without having to manually fiddle with wires. Seems to be working well, but I'm not really sure how to go about doing a loopback to calibrate the sound card, since input and output is handled by two devices. Does loopback even apply in this case, if so how would I go about it? The only way I can think of would be to calibrate the sound card itself - then take a measurement using the sound card, another measurement with the sound card in / HDMI out, and then manually subtract deltas and apply to the calibration file.

Appreciate any advice.


----------



## JohnM

fitzwaddle said:


> I'm trying to use ASIO4ALL with two devices - USB sound card for mic input, and HDMI for output - so I can easily switch between measuring all 7 channels and sub without having to manually fiddle with wires. Seems to be working well, but I'm not really sure how to go about doing a loopback to calibrate the sound card, since input and output is handled by two devices. Does loopback even apply in this case, if so how would I go about it? The only way I can think of would be to calibrate the sound card itself - then take a measurement using the sound card, another measurement with the sound card in / HDMI out, and then manually subtract deltas and apply to the calibration file.
> 
> Appreciate any advice.


If you were determined and had enough control over the gain of the USB soundcard you could make a loopback connection from a line level output of your receiver (assuming the HDMI output is feeding a receiver) to the input of the USB soundcard. Could also do without a cal file, but make doubly sure that the signal from the mic is not making its way back to the output, if you speak into the mic you should not hear anything from the HDMI out.


----------



## Chester

I have a quick point/question about the loopback calibration... Since there will be impedance mismatches between the various devices introduce errors in the calibration file?


----------



## lastword

wooo eeeee this site is having way more fun then the one I just left. 

Do you compare the results with a reference audio analyzer?? 

Would be interested to try out the software. I am way too busy right now to play damnit.. but what mic do you use to take measurements. 

At some point I would like to give it a whirl and compare with my sencore sp295. 

The interface and graphics look great.


----------



## Phillips

lastword said:


> wooo eeeee this site is having way more fun then the one I just left.
> 
> Do you compare the results with a reference audio analyzer??
> 
> Would be interested to try out the software. I am way too busy right now to play tiddlywinks.. but what mic do you use to take measurements.
> 
> At some point I would like to give it a whirl and compare with my sencore sp295.
> 
> The interface and graphics look great.



Yes it is great.
With the Sencore what mic/preamp have you got already?
Why i ask, you might be able to use what you already have.


----------



## lastword

I use the mic with the Sencore sp295. 

I have a bunch of other mics.. 

I have a Cary processor .. it comes with a mic

Also we do velodyne and when I was running dd18s it had a mic

We also do JL Audio which comes with a mic. 

What do you guys find works well. I can usually get my hands on just about anything.


----------



## JohnM

I have now uploaded the latest V5.01 beta (beta 8) which is available from the Downloads page.

A few changes that might be of interest:


Added a View preference to select a dark colour scheme
This is mostly to help those using REW in dark environments. If the setting is toggled between the normal and dark schemes most controls will update, but there are a few that need a restart of REW to properly reflect the change.


Added initial support for ADA PEQ equaliser
Just support for the filter types at the moment, will look into supporting comms to the equaliser.


Added sample rate selection for filter impulse response export
To help people using REW to generate filter IRs for use in convolvers


Added an Analysis preference setting to limit the max boost from the Mic/Meter and soundcard cal files to 20dB, limit is on by default. SC and Mic/Meter cal traces are translucent in regions where limit is active.
This is to prevent excessive boosting of the noise floor in regions where the mic and/or soundcard have rolled off


Added a peak trace to the RTA. Peak is reset by the 'Reset Averaging' button. Not available in Spectrum mode, not saved when RTA measurement is saved.
Bit rough and ready, but may be useful.


Changed drawing of phase wraps to use dashed lines rather than solid
Just to emphasis that the wraps are not actually part of the phase trace


When exporting measurement data as text smoothed data is exported at 1/4 of the smoothing octave fraction (e.g. at 1/12th octave for 1/3rd octave smoothed data)
This is to cut down the export content for people that want a smoothed response


Extended the manual filter optimisation controls to provide separate controls for optimising gain, gain and Q or gain, Q and centre frequency
Increased filter T60 limit for automatically generated boost filters to 500ms (from 300ms)
Made filter optimisation faster
Removed the option to have REW assign duplicate filters to address very large peaks, better results without
These are part of some work I've been doing on the automatic filter optimisation, it is now much faster and, for those equaliser settings that do not constrain the resolution of the filter settings (such as the Generic and MiniDSP settings) uses a new optimisation function. The manual controls are used to optimise settings for filters that have been assigned by hand rather than having REW assign them.


The download page has a full list of the changes. As there have been quite a few updates this time I have kept the previous beta available on the page, just in case


----------



## Djnickuk

Thanks so much for the update John.


----------



## Phillips

lastword said:


> I use the mic with the Sencore sp295.
> 
> I have a bunch of other mics..
> 
> I have a Cary processor .. it comes with a mic
> 
> Also we do velodyne and when I was running dd18s it had a mic
> 
> We also do JL Audio which comes with a mic.
> 
> What do you guys find works well. I can usually get my hands on just about anything.



I have a Velodyne DD that uses a Behringer ECM8000, but it doesn't have a individual calibration text file.
Generally people use calibrated Behringer ECM8000 or Dayton EMM-6. 
Does the Sencore come with a text calibration file?
Also you need a Preamp/Soundcard (outboard). People use something like M-Audio Fast Track Pro USB. It has to have phantom power.
What mics preamp soundcards do you already have that fits what i say above? 

I use a USB mic + laptops internal soundcard.


----------



## MrZipp

Thanks for a great program.
I have updated to version V5.01 beta (beta 8) and found a bug with the transfer of filter parameters to Behringer FBQ2496. Gain and Q values are correct but many of the frequency values are not correct. If a frequency value in REW states e.g 60 Hz, the value stored in FBQ2496 (after transmitting with MIDI) are 57Hz. Some values are close to correct buth others are up to 3 Hz off value. This is a little bit annoying but can be fixed by manually checking and changing all frequency values on the FBQ2496.


----------



## JohnM

MrZipp said:


> I have updated to version V5.01 beta (beta 8) and found a bug with the transfer of filter parameters to Behringer FBQ2496. Gain and Q values are correct but many of the frequency values are not correct. If a frequency value in REW states e.g 60 Hz, the value stored in FBQ2496 (after transmitting with MIDI) are 57Hz. Some values are close to correct buth others are up to 3 Hz off value. This is a little bit annoying but can be fixed by manually checking and changing all frequency values on the FBQ2496.


They are transferring OK for me, from the description of the problem it sounds like the FBQ 'fine' frequency value is getting lost sometimes. Try increasing the "FBQ Filter Delay" time in the Comms preferences, it accepts values from 1000 to 2000ms - try 2000ms and see if that helps. If not, let me know, there is another comms parameter that can be adjusted but it needs a registry edit.


----------



## MrZipp

JohnM said:


> They are transferring OK for me, from the description of the problem it sounds like the FBQ 'fine' frequency value is getting lost sometimes. Try increasing the "FBQ Filter Delay" time in the Comms preferences, it accepts values from 1000 to 2000ms - try 2000ms and see if that helps. If not, let me know, there is another comms parameter that can be adjusted but it needs a registry edit.


Thank you for your quick response.

Unfortunately the increased "FBQ Filter Delay" to 2000 ms did not solve the issue. I am very interested in the mod for the registry.

Thanks in advance
Fredrik


----------



## JohnM

MrZipp said:


> Unfortunately the increased "FBQ Filter Delay" to 2000 ms did not solve the issue. I am very interested in the mod for the registry.


The other parameter that can be adjusted is the delay between parts of Midi messages, to alter it use Regedit and navigate to HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\JavaSoft\Prefs\room eq wizard. All of the REW preferences are stored there, the parameter to modify is called 'midimsgendgapms', the default value is 10, try increasing it to 20.


----------



## MrZipp

JohnM said:


> The other parameter that can be adjusted is the delay between parts of Midi messages, to alter it use Regedit and navigate to HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\JavaSoft\Prefs\room eq wizard. All of the REW preferences are stored there, the parameter to modify is called 'midimsgendgapms', the default value is 10, try increasing it to 20.


I have now tested (after a reboot of the computer)

- FBQ Filter Delay = 2000 ms
- midimsgendgapms = 20

and the problem is still there. Any suggestions?


----------



## JohnM

Besides checking the midi cables and connectors for any damage I can only suggest trying a different Midi interface.


----------



## lastword

Phillips said:


> I have a Velodyne DD that uses a Behringer ECM8000, but it doesn't have a individual calibration text file.
> Generally people use calibrated Behringer ECM8000 or Dayton EMM-6.
> Does the Sencore come with a text calibration file?
> Also you need a Preamp/Soundcard (outboard). People use something like M-Audio Fast Track Pro USB. It has to have phantom power.
> What mics preamp soundcards do you already have that fits what i say above?
> 
> I use a USB mic + laptops internal soundcard.


I have a behringer. ecm8000. When I was selling velodyne they provided these with the sub. 

The Sencore sp295 is an audio analyzer.. I was going to compare the results of the sencore with the program when I have time. 

I can get the M-Audio or I can probably use one of the outboard processors I have for use with a guitar, or keyboard. I will try out a few to see if there is much of a difference.


----------



## CFmartin

Thanks for the update!

I installed beta 8 without problems on my desktop computer that had previously installed beta 7, but on my laptop I had to uninstall beta 7 to be able to install the latest version. Otherwise I got these messages and installation was not complete:

ERROR: Copying file C:\Program FIles\Room EQ Wizaed V5\readme.html
ERROR: Copying file C:\Program FIles\Room EQ Wizaed V5\v5_32.gif

There were errors installing Room EQ Wizard V5


----------



## planetnine

Question/request for John M please.

Is there, or could there be a way to overlay room modes onto REW graphs? In the same way that additional traces can be overlaid onto response graphs by ticking the box, could the Axial, Tangential and Oblique modes be added as three separate groups of short vertical lines, with maybe a mouseover note to annotate that this one is (eg) 0-2-0 or even 1-1-1?

This would be massively useful to those of us who constantly cross-refer to calculated modal frequency tables and graphs. An overlay over the spectrogram would be fantastic, allowing direct and immediate comparison between expected major modes and their clustering and the resonances measured.

Having these as an overlay on the simulated responses clarifies where the expected peaks and troughs come from, too. You have the room dimensions, and the mode dimension maths is simple (even I understand it  ), it would help working out which wall to add another 12" of broadband trap to 

Many thanks for your time in condidering this John. Apologies if this is not the correct place for submitting FRs.

>


----------



## Phillips

lastword said:


> I have a behringer. ecm8000. When I was selling velodyne they provided these with the sub.
> 
> The Sencore sp295 is an audio analyzer.. I was going to compare the results of the sencore with the program when I have time.
> 
> I can get the M-Audio or I can probably use one of the outboard processors I have for use with a guitar, or keyboard. I will try out a few to see if there is much of a difference.



The Behringer would be fine as long as it has it's own individual calibration file and the M-Audio Fastrack Pro USB would be good as well.


----------



## JohnM

planetnine said:


> Is there, or could there be a way to overlay room modes onto REW graphs?


There isn't, but there certainly could be. I'd have a few reservations though - many rooms are not rectangular; even those that are can have 'acoustic' dimensions that don't quite match the measurements depending on the construction of the walls, floor and ceiling; the user would have to make sure the correct dimensions had been entered before turning on the feature; the effects of the modes depend on source and mic position. It's an interesting idea though, I'll add it to the feature request list and mull it over.


----------



## planetnine

Hello John, and thank you for replying. 

I accept that rectangular room theory is often far from the reality, I often only see correlation in the first few axial (and then possibly walls only), and maybe a Tangential across the walls (unless they're obviously clustered), but you could say that about the room simulation trace and yet that is very useful for comparison in rectangular rooms. 

I use spreadsheet graphs and the likes of Ethan Winer's ModeCalc and Bob Gould's online mode calculation page to give me mode distribution in these cases, but it would make so much more sense to be able to show them over the REW graphs at the same scale, _a direct comparison or theoretical and empirical_.


_*Some ideas:*_
-The room dimension data could be taken from the room simulation dialogue, and maybe even set-up, launched or further configured from there (_eg line heights and vertical positions, colour, shadow for emphasis on coloured backgrounds_?); 
-If the three mode types were separate overlays, they could be independently chosen, positioned and coloured to suit the base graph; 
-with an independent vertical position parameter somewhere, they could be superimposed or vertically separated; 
-with a mouseover (tooltip) note the axial mode numbers could be displayed and checked without cluttering the display further (_eg "1-0-0"_).


I do realise there is a risk that users will expect a feature like this to explain every undulation in their responses, I have seen people refuse to acknowledge a resonance because it doesn't agree with their spreadsheet,  but it would be very useful to some of us to plot and compare these directly and to scale.

Maybe you have better ideas on this? 
Many thanks for looking into it...

>


----------



## JohnM

V5.01 beta 9 is now available from the Downloads page. The addition this time is harmonic distortion plots, plus a couple of bug fixes.


----------



## planetnine

How do you get the harmonics please John?

The control panel/dialogue is set to 10, but I'm only getting the fundamental in the distortion graph. What might I have missed? Thank you.

Win XP(32) SP2.

>


----------



## JohnM

planetnine said:


> I'm only getting the fundamental in the distortion graph. What might I have missed?


Is that for a new measurement or an existing measurement? Existing measurements may have no harmonics or just the lowest harmonics, depending on the frequency span of the measurement and the sweep length, as the part of the impulse response containing the distortion components would be truncated or missing. New measurements should show all harmonics. There is some info on this in the help under Graph Panel.


----------



## planetnine

That's my issue John, I'm using old sweeps. Didn't know that mattered.

Will try with some new responses in the morning. Thank you.

>


----------



## planetnine

For John M:

When I requested the feature for mode overlays John, I neglected to ask if you could do a couple of overlays for destructive and constructive *quarter wavelength reflection frequencies* from the back wall. These are not reliant on a "_theoretical_" room (_just a perpendicular rear wall_), and often confuse people looking for modes in their room. You ask for listening position in your simulation dialogue, so you have all the data.













_This is a very basic graph from a spreadsheet I use for tracking down room issues. The mode heights are arbitrary, they show Axial, Tangential, Oblique modes and odd (destructive) and even (constructive) quarter wavelength frequencies from the listening position to the back wall. It's *very basic* (~note the linear freq axis because Excel doesn't work well in log scale). It's purely to help identify what is what and where from in a room and would be very much more useful overlaid to scale on the response, waterfall ofr spectrogram!_

I'm not suggesting that we need something this cluttered as an overlay and I'm sure you can make better use of colour than I can with the limitations of a spreadsheet graph. I was thinking much smaller vertical lines, no symbol head, no visible annotation (_except on mouseover, when mode & freq, or qtr-λ type & freq is ideal_). Of course, ignore me if you have a better idea 

I hope you can find some time to incorporate this, it would be nice to ditch some of my spreadsheet crutches.

Many thanks,

>


----------



## eyesandears

Hi John,
I am setting up a Focusrite Scarlett 8i6 with the latest release of REW on a Dell Laptop using Vista 32 bit.

The ASIO drivers appears to support up to 96khz sampling rate available and so far that appears to be working. Before I go any further, what is the maximum sampling rate recommended for using REW? For that matter, would there be any benefit in going higher than 48khz?

Thanks.


----------



## Mike2001

Hope this is the right area for this simple question.

I have been using the Beta REW and ASIO4ALL drivers to allow steering of measurement sweeps via HDMI to any speaker, and its works fine. When I select output 4 (the subwoofer LFE channel on my setup) the measured sweep level is exactly 10dB higher than any other channel.

The question - should the LFE channel measure 10dB higher because the LFE track of a Blu-Ray/DVD is stored at -10dB to allow for greater headroom, hence the REW sweep comes out 10dB higher? Or, should my AVR be reducing the LFE channel level by 10dB to match the other channels. I have settings for LFE level in the setup menus of the AVR with possible values of 0, -10dB and -20dB (but I believe the default setting is 0dB - no attenuation).

Just to confirm, the base management sub drive measures correct with each satellite channel - its only the LFE channel in isolation that comes out high.

Regards, Mike.


----------



## JohnM

eyesandears said:


> what is the maximum sampling rate recommended for using REW? For that matter, would there be any benefit in going higher than 48khz?


REW allows up to 96kHz with ASIO, but for room acoustic measurements it is better to use 48k or 44.1k. If you are making sweeps that only cover low frequencies (such as measuring a sub up to 200Hz, say) REW will (by default) automatically reduce the sample rate of the measurement obtained - no point wasting storage to preserve content far outside the measurement range and lower sample rates make for faster processing (e.g. for waterfalls). 96k would be useful if you were measuring ultrasonic tweeter breakup modes, but hard to think of other reasons to use it for measurement.


----------



## JohnM

Mike2001 said:


> should the LFE channel measure 10dB higher because the LFE track of a Blu-Ray/DVD is stored at -10dB to allow for greater headroom, hence the REW sweep comes out 10dB higher?


Yes, that would be logical behaviour.


----------



## Mike2001

Thanks for the reply John.
Regards, Mike.

P.S. keep up the good work!

Sent from my iPad2 using HTShack


----------



## eyesandears

JohnM said:


> REW allows up to 96kHz with ASIO, but for room acoustic measurements it is better to use 48k or 44.1k. If you are making sweeps that only cover low frequencies (such as measuring a sub up to 200Hz, say) REW will (by default) automatically reduce the sample rate of the measurement obtained - no point wasting storage to preserve content far outside the measurement range and lower sample rates make for faster processing (e.g. for waterfalls). 96k would be useful if you were measuring ultrasonic tweeter breakup modes, but hard to think of other reasons to use it for measurement.


John,
Thanks for the reply. You confirmed my suspicions. After making sound card calibration files at both 48k and 96k I did compare a few spl sweeps. Both seem to work fine and I could not tell any difference in quality or speed. As you mentioned the only exception was seeing some extension in frequency limits on the sound card sweep plots.

Regards,
Mark


----------



## r2lorme

Hello, I will soon use the rew to test my home theater... the room is just finished and needs probably some measurements.


----------



## Nodrog

Has anyone tried to correlate the distortion measurements taken with REW to other test equipment results? Driver distortion measurements are difficult to take and hard to reproduce as well but the results I am getting are orders of magnitude different. This may be due to the way REW takes distortion measurements compared to swept sine waves with digital filters. Here is what I did: I took a tweeter that was measured by "Zaph" (www.zaphaudio.com using Sound Easy) and I measured it with REW and Audio Precision (AP). The THD from all 3 measurements were close in shape and magnitude, however the individual harmonics look different. AP and Sound Easy agree fairly closely but REW does not. The 2nd and 3rd harmonic look switched compared to AP and Sound Easy. The 4th looks about right. The 5th is about 20db higher in REW. (AP can only measure to the 5th). Does anyone else have some test equipment capable of doing these measurements? REW is so fast I would prefer to use it compared to the swept sine method if I can get the results to correlate. Notes: I am using a Roland Quad Capture outboard USB audio device and I am not using the ASIO driver.


----------



## skycity8888

great，thanks


----------



## EarlK

Nodrog said:


> Has anyone tried to correlate the distortion measurements taken with REW to other test equipment results? Driver distortion measurements are difficult to take and hard to reproduce as well but the results I am getting are orders of magnitude different. This may be due to the way REW takes distortion measurements compared to swept sine waves with digital filters. Here is what I did: I took a tweeter that was measured by "Zaph" (www.zaphaudio.com using Sound Easy) and I measured it with REW and Audio Precision (AP). The THD from all 3 measurements were close in shape and magnitude, however the individual harmonics look different. AP and Sound Easy agree fairly closely but REW does not. *The 2nd and 3rd harmonic look switched compared to AP and Sound Easy. *The 4th looks about right. The 5th is about 20db higher in REW. (AP can only measure to the 5th). Does anyone else have some test equipment capable of doing these measurements? _*REW is so fast I would prefer to use it compared to the swept sine method if I can get the results to correlate.*_ Notes: I am using a Roland Quad Capture outboard USB audio device and I am not using the ASIO driver.


I suspect that you should accept the measurements that get correlated by the Audio Precision analyzer . 

In Johns' defense, REWs Distortion Measurements are* still a BETA feature found only within a BETA release*.

- Therefore; "Caveat Emptor" . 
- Which of course, tends to get roundly ignored when any product is free / ie; less vigorous scrutiny ( and all that ) from a less-demanding user-base ( of which I too am guilty ) .

- That said, I haven't analyzed REWs distortion routines ( for a few reasons ) . I guess I should ( though I don't own any AP gear to use a baseline reference ) .


 The main reason is that I'm happy about the results derived from ARTA's ( very slow ) "STEPS" program .
 Plus, I have ( what I consider ) a healthy skepticism about "QUICK & CONVENIENT " data acquisitions . WT3, is a nice example of a program that acquires ( & processes ) data too quickly for it's own good ( when compared to WT2, which always returns believable results ) .

:sn:


----------



## JohnM

EarlK said:


> I haven't analyzed REWs distortion routines ( for a few reasons ) . I guess I should ( though I don't own any AP gear to use a baseline reference ) .
> 
> 
> The main reason is that I'm happy about the results derived from ARTA's ( very slow ) "STEPS" program .
> Plus, I have ( what I consider ) a healthy skepticism about "QUICK & CONVENIENT " data acquisitions


I tried a variety of validation methods to check the distortion analyser, including:

Synthesising test signals that included specific levels of distortion up to the tenth harmonic and verifying they were correctly detected
Validating the results against spot frequencies with the RTA distortion measurement
Validating against STEPS
I found very good correlation in all cases. It is worth bearing in mind, however, that distortion behaviour can be very signal-dependent - both the test signal's level, of course, and its frequency content over time. A loudspeaker tested with STEPS spends a lot more time reproducing the test signal than when measured with a sweep and consequently the thermal behaviour will be different which will affect the results.


----------



## eddysoen2020

Hi, JohnM. Thank you for your kindness for distributing REW for free. I have tried so many acoustic softwares and found that REW is the most useful, and since then I always stick with it. But I still use SpectraPlus for measuring frequency response in RTA mode because it is easier to read in 1/3 octave rather than REW RTA bar display in 1/3 octave. Why don’t you provide REW RTA with the ability to display 1/3 octave in line mode as can be seen on SPL Graph. Because it is much easier to read SPL Curves and Slopes in Line Mode compare to Bar Mode.

I also want to report a bug on REW 5.01 beta 9. When I choose Filtered IR and then filtered it 200Hz 1/3 or any other frequencies, the SPL graph and the thumbnail display a filtered frequency response correctly. But after I clicked Overlays then RT60 button the SPL Graph change back to unfiltered (The Overlays window display other graph before I click the RT60 button). Is it a bug ?


----------



## JohnM

eddysoen2020 said:


> Why don’t you provide REW RTA with the ability to display 1/3 octave in line mode as can be seen on SPL Graph.


Untick "Use Bars on RTA" in the RTA graph controls



> When I choose Filtered IR and then filtered it 200Hz 1/3 or any other frequencies, the SPL graph and the thumbnail display a filtered frequency response correctly. But after I clicked Overlays then RT60 button the SPL Graph change back to unfiltered (The Overlays window display other graph before I click the RT60 button). Is it a bug ?


It is more side-effect than bug. When the RT60 graph is selected the RT60 data is calculated for all the plots. To do that each impulse response is filtered into its octave bands then at the end the filter is set back to none. If the plot you had applied a filter to did not already have RT60 data it would end up with the filter being set back to none, but that would only happen once.


----------



## eddysoen2020

Thank you for your quick response, JohnM.


----------



## JohnM

eddysoen2020 said:


> Thank you for your quick response, JohnM.


You're welcome, and I've fixed the bug for the next release


----------



## Barleywater

Hello John,

First::T:T:T Most excellent sweep methodology! Loopback measurements of sound cards (E-MU 0404 USB and Roland Octa-Capture) show DC blocking capacitors correctly.

Audiolense sweeps produce slightly asymmetrical sync function. Each time measurement is run Audiolense stores sweeps in measurement folder. Convolution of these in Cool Edit Pro with Aurora plugin reveals this.

Measurements made with Acourate's tool is horrible. Uli uses simple fade strategy and truncation almost identical to Aurora's Gensweep plugin under Cool Edit, and likewise the measurement tool available in Sourceforge DRC. I've pointed this out to Uli, and Angelo Farina. I've demonstrated a cure to both, but neither are in rush to update. Farina released sweep generator and convolution engine for Audacity, and also Kirkeby inverse.

I build sweeps in Cool Edit by generating exponetial sweep in time domain and then use Kirkeby transform to get inverse. Results are very close to yours, but yours are slightly quieter at low frequencies.

I do get glitches periodically in REW that seem related to extended use with changes to sound card prefs. Often I need to close REW and power cycles sound card to fix.

Anyway with ASIO support I loop back spdif and export resultant IR for examination in Cool Edit to see your most excellent work.

REW distortion measurement produces near identical results to what I get with my sweep methods, which also closely match using pure tones.

I use Cool Edit, Kirkeby transform and Sorceforge Convolver to do active speakers with multi-channel sound cards. Speaker is based on Linkwitzlab Pluto. Linkwitz was inspiration in boning up on digital techniques, and thus I post results there: http://orion.quicksytes.com/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=2254

Also planted small cyber flag as waveformfidelity.com

REW gui is wonderful too! Really enjoy waterfall plots. Will be posting results of speaker adventures featuring REW interface.

Best regards,

Andrew


----------



## tonyh

I've just discovered that REW can do T/S parameter calculation, and decided to give it a go, however I'm having difficulty with getting the correct magnitude on the impedance. 

The problem I'm seeing is that the measurement seems about 8 ohms higher than the actual impedance across the spectrum. 

I'm using a wallin Jig II with an 8.1 ohm Sense resistor, same result whether I use an external amp or direct from my sound card. 

I've used the same setup in audio tester and LIMP and both give the correct impedance, so I'm not sure if it is a bug, or whether the REW software isn't designed to cope with such a low sense resistor. 

REW gives the smoothest results out of the three packages it is just the magnitude of the measurement that is out. 

I tried fudging the sense resistor value and got it to measure the 16 ohm cal resistor fine, but then when I measured the 4 ohm cal resistor the value was way off. 

anyway great software, just not sure if this is a bug or whether I need to use a much higher value sense resistor. 

BTW I'm using the JAVA drivers on Win7 64 bit with an Audigy II ZS sound card. 

Tony.


----------



## JohnM

Values offset by the sense resistor value are typically due to the left and right sound card connections being swapped.


----------



## tonyh

Aha, I left out the "I'm doing something stupid!" option  

I did try reversing the channels but got an even higher reading, however that was with the jig calibration resistors, which quite possibly are only useful for speaker-workshop calibration. I just tested a low value resistor and reversed the channels and it tested as 2.3 ohms  (2.1 ohms on my ESR meter) so I think I should be fine now. 

Thanks John!! 

Tony.


----------



## Skylinestar

Is the title a typo? V5.10? Isn't V5.01 the latest beta?


----------



## paik1002

International character support would be appreciated. By this I do not mean translation.


----------



## JohnM

paik1002 said:


> International character support would be appreciated.


Where are you finding characters are not supported, and for which language? REW is a Java app and generally supports the languages/character sets Java supports.


----------



## Skylinestar

Skylinestar said:


> Is the title a typo? V5.10? Isn't V5.01 the latest beta?


Can anyone clarify this? I can't find V5.10:huh:


----------



## JohnM

Skylinestar said:


> Can anyone clarify this? I can't find V5.10:huh:


There is nothing to find, the various V5.01 beta version are betas on the way to an eventual 5.1.


----------



## Skylinestar

I have a weird problem with font rendering in waterfall. The font for vertical scale (dB) and horizontal scale (Hz) renders fine. However, there's a problem with font for the time range. Any idea why? Any fixes?


----------



## JohnM

Skylinestar said:


> I have a weird problem with font rendering in waterfall. The font for vertical scale (dB) and horizontal scale (Hz) renders fine. However, there's a problem with font for the time range. Any idea why? Any fixes?


Does look pretty odd. What operating system are you on? Any other rendering artefacts noticed? How is the problem affected by turning off/on the antialiasing for traces in the view settings? Is your graphics card driver up to date?


----------



## Skylinestar

JohnM said:


> Does look pretty odd. What operating system are you on? Any other rendering artefacts noticed? How is the problem affected by turning off/on the antialiasing for traces in the view settings? Is your graphics card driver up to date?


I'm on Win7 (32bit). No other artifacts. Problem solved by turning off "use antialiasing for traces"...but that makes the waterfall graph a little jagged/uglier. Graphic card is AMD ATI HD6850 and drivers are new.


----------



## JohnM

Seems like some issue between the Java Runtime Environment and the graphics card, REW doesn't do anything differently when antialiasing is turned off, it is simply a hint passed to the Java Runtime. Problems like that are usually resolved through graphics card driver updates, but if you are already on the latest drivers not sure what else to suggest.


----------



## eHum

It does appear that the latest ATI drivers may have been messing up things in one of my Win7(pro) installs also. At least for a brief time I was also having issues with the waterfall display today. 

I then removed and reinstalled the drivers and everything looks good so far. This happened with driver updates that came in today, or perhaps it could have happened since the previous packaged one, which I had skipped.
Driver package 8.982-120727a-145524C-ATI. Catalyst version is 12.8 and the card is ATI Radeon HD 5500 Series.

Again, this may be an issue, if it is, that could have started with an earlier driver update for other people. I don't apply every single one.

No issues seen after the ATI reinstall. It all happened this evening. If it happens again, I'll alert.


----------



## Skylinestar

I've just updated my PC to Catalyst 12.8 and Java7 update7. Problem persists.


----------



## ((( atom )))

Hi,

first of all great thanks for REW, it keeps solving my problems for quite a while now!

Lately though I am experiencing problems with the output of the measurement sweep. I am getting glitches every now and then, but I could live with that. What really kills me lately is a totally messed up output of the measurement sweep. It sounds like a fast rat-rat-rat-rat-rat overlayed over the sweep. This happens about every second measurement. When I restart REW (nothing else) I am good for another measurement or two if I'm lucky.

I switched to the beta lately to hopefully get rid of the glitches by using asio and I think (not totally sure, though) that I didn't come across this problem before. Using the java-driver or asio does not make a difference.

My soundcard is an m-audio fasttrack pro. Actually I planned on reinstalling the driver and test around some more but I just stubled across the thread and thought I'd quickly post that.

Best regards,
Nico


----------



## JohnM

((( atom ))) said:


> I planned on reinstalling the driver and test around some more


Worth doing, sounds more like a soundcard/driver issue than anything else that comes to mind, odd that it should affect both Java and ASIO drivers though, that would point towards the card itself...


----------



## Zordian

Hi.
I have a problem with REW 5.01 beta 7, ASIO and my Focusrite Saffire Pro 40 soundcard, working on recommended IEEE1394A ExpressCard adapter with Texas Instruments chip. And the same problem occurs in Focusrite Scarlett 8i6 USB. I have the latest drivers, works well with other applications.
The problem is that drops appear in the audio signal when the generator plays a sine wave or sweep tone. (regardless of the latency)

Saffire synced to a digital mixer via ADAT optical interface at 44,1kHz, but Scarlett not. So I think that it can not cause a problem.
I listened to various musical material in the AIMP player and found no drops and clicks as in REW 5.01 beta7


----------



## EarlK

I have a Focusrite "Scarlett" 2i2 that I use quite successfully with REW .

I use the ASIO4ALL driver instead (   ) . ASIO4ALL has proven to be very solid ( in use with the 2i2 and REW ) .

My ASIO drivers from Focusrite never reliably worked with REW ( constant problems ) . 

I knew ( via web-research ) that their drivers were flakey ( poorly coded ) before I purchased but since I liked the hardware package, I still bought the unit .



:sn:


----------



## wilkee

I have been using the Scarlett 2i2 for a few months now with the Focusrite ASIO drivers set at 96k without any problems. Have you tried the Beta drivers? Just google Focusrite Beta drivers


Tony


----------



## EarlK

wilkee said:


> Have you tried the Beta drivers? Just google Focusrite Beta drivers



Thanks for the heads-up about the new driver . :T

I just installed their v 2.4 driver ( instead of my older 2.3 driver ) .

So far, 2.4 does seem better .

:sn:


----------



## eyesandears

To add another reference point. 
I have been successfull using a Focusrite Scarlett 8i6 ASIO v2.3 driver at both 48Khz and 96Khz.
REW 5.01 beta 9.
Dell Inspiron E1505, Win7 Pro


----------



## JonasW

I don't know if this is the right place to ask, but here goes.

I have seen a screenshot of REW with a tab that says "Distortion", where you could se THD from a sweep.
I have the latest official REW 5 and I don't have that tab (see screenshot). Is this something new in 5.1 beta or something in the older REW 4?


----------



## JohnM

Distortion plots are currently only in the beta version, added in beta 9. You can get the beta version here.


----------



## JonasW

Thanks!


----------



## Cinema

Hi,

i have downloaded the Beta9 and everytime if i want to install i become a message that the Checksum of the EXE is not correct. I have make a new download but the same result.
My System: WIN7 64Bit

What can i do?

Greetings


----------



## JohnM

Cinema said:


> i have downloaded the Beta9 and everytime if i want to install i become a message that the Checksum of the EXE is not correct.


If you are using any kind of download manager, try disabling it. Otherwise keep trying and make sure you get a complete download, the file size is 9,674KB.


----------



## Cinema

Hi,

thx, but i´ve downloaded with Firefox, directly and size seems to be o.k.:huh:

EDIT: I´ve downloaded again and now it´s O.K....THX


----------



## JohnM

V5.01 beta 10 is now available in the download thread. This beta adds automatic detection of the MiniDSP UMIK-1 (with automatic SPL calibration when the UMIK cal file is loaded) and improved waterfall plots, amongst other things.


----------



## phidauex

Thanks for this very timely release, my UMIK-1 just showed up today, and lo - here is an update to recognize it! I ran a few measurements using Beta 9, and was having a hard time getting my sensitivity calibrated correctly. But when I switched to beta 10, it identified the mic, loaded the calibration file, and appears to have correctly taken in the sensitivity calibration value and is giving me accurate SPL readings without additional calibration. I don't have a secondary meter to validate it against, but it seems as though it has done it correctly.

Thanks for a great update!

-Sam


----------



## AudiocRaver

This is the best place I can think to post this. Thanks, John, and all contributors, for a fantastic tool! Think where we would all be without Room EQ Wizard. We, our rooms, all our hours of listening pleasure - we thank you for your terrific contribution and all your work.

Wayne Myers
AudiocRaver

Edit: Was working with REW a bit ago and it hit me - What an amazing tool. Just had to say something.


----------



## YYY

Latest version reported to work well on the following setup:
MacBookPro/i5, Win7/32bit, SoundDevices USBPre2 (ASIO driver), Beyerdynamic MM1 mic

Excellent software, really beats many of similar commercial ones.
Thank you very much.

:thankyou:


----------



## jtalden

Thanks for the new release the new features are great. Just what I wanted for Xmas. 

FYI,
There still appears to be a bug with the Spectrogram Control operations. This was an issue with the previous beta also.

When there are multiple measurements an initial spectrogram can be generated for all of them to any settings selected in the control panel. The issue arises if changes are then applied to the "Time Range" and "Window" settings. It is not posssible to apply those new settings over all the other measurements. 

[The input boxes will be shadowed out on some of the other measurements and it becomes impossible to apply consistent settings for all measurements. It is possible to reapply the default settings with some effort, but it is still not possible to then apply non default "Time Range" and "Window" settings to all other measurements. Some will take the change and others won't. 3 or 4 measurements is enough to see this problem.]


----------



## audiodruid

Er help,
I have an imac & edirol ua10.
Callibration all no problem.
But the new version doesn't run.
It get's to 99% & frezes.
All windows grey.

Older version runs fine.

See my other post .. With error log.

Simon


----------



## EarlK

> Er help,
> I have an *imac* & edirol ua10.
> Callibration all no problem.
> But the new version doesn't run.
> It get's to 99% & frezes.
> All windows grey.
> 
> Older version runs fine.
> 
> See my other post .. With error log.


- AFAIK, the only *"new" versions of REW *( released by John in the last year ) are *for computers running Windows *.



JohnM said:


> V5.01 Beta - ASIO Support
> 
> The *beta release of V5.01, Windows only for now*, is now available for download. Use the "Drivers" selection box at the top left of the Soundcard preferences to select ASIO then choose the ASIO device, input and output. For most reliable measurements use normal or high latency settings on the ASIO driver.
> 
> <<<<<SNIP>>>>>



:sn:


----------



## charlesj

Well, sorry to report but I am having difficulty with rev10. I deleted the older version of REW and went to the link for rev10. Went to open it up and it said rev 9, not 10 and of course I am not getting the auto recognition of the UMIK mic that I have and is not calibrating at all. Help, what am I doing wrong. Yes, it is a windows laptop.
Charles:rolleyesno:


----------



## JohnM

charlesj said:


> Well, sorry to report but I am having difficulty with rev10. I deleted the older version of REW and went to the link for rev10. Went to open it up and it said rev 9, not 10 and of course I am not getting the auto recognition of the UMIK mic that I have and is not calibrating at all. Help, what am I doing wrong.


Not quite sure I'm following what you have or haven't done.

- Did you download the wizardinstallv5.01beta10.exe file?
- Did you run it?
- After running it and opening REW what version and build does REW show in the Help -> About dialog?


----------



## charlesj

JohnM said:


> Not quite sure I'm following what you have or haven't done.
> 
> - Did you download the wizardinstallv5.01beta10.exe file?
> - Did you run it?
> - After running it and opening REW what version and build does REW show in the Help -> About dialog?


WOW, such a quick reply.
I have it fixed now. Initially I deleted the older version then downloaded the new one beta10 from the link. After I installed it and connected the UMIK nothing happened, no auto recognition and saw beta9 in REW help box. Started all over again a 2nd time but I must have had too many windows open to install and after the prompt to close them, it seems to work now. Thanks. :sn:


----------



## visca blaugrana

hmm I am having problems downloading the latest beta it download 2.7mb and then just sit there, I have tried both chrome and ie explorer. Any thourghts?

Happy new year


----------



## charlesj

visca blaugrana said:


> hmm I am having problems downloading the latest beta it download 2.7mb and then just sit there, I have tried both chrome and ie explorer. Any thourghts?
> 
> Happy new year


The only help I can offer is to delete any previous versions and try again.


----------



## doveman

visca blaugrana said:


> hmm I am having problems downloading the latest beta it download 2.7mb and then just sit there, I have tried both chrome and ie explorer. Any thourghts?
> 
> Happy new year


Same here, I get to 0.7MB then it says Network Error (with Chrome).

EDIT: Downloaded fine with IE though.


----------



## Peter Orrick

Not able to load wizard install- get Network error message in lower left, help.


----------



## Rymar

-- Slow Update Rate in RTA Spectrum Analyzer Display with Beta 10 --

After installing beta 10, the RTA Spectrum Analyzer update rate drops from about 3.4/sec to 1/sec (using an FFT length of 65536, and an update interval of 1). This is a pretty big hit, and makes it harder to see realtime changes. I don't see any excessive use of CPU resources.

I am using my Thinkpad W700 audio output as a signal source, and a UMIK-1 as an input, so I can't select ASIO drivers (at least I don't think so).

Thanks!


----------



## JohnM

Rymar said:


> -- Slow Update Rate in RTA Spectrum Analyzer Display with Beta 10 --
> 
> After installing beta 10, the RTA Spectrum Analyzer update rate drops from about 3.4/sec to 1/sec (using an FFT length of 65536, and an update interval of 1). This is a pretty big hit, and makes it harder to see realtime changes. I don't see any excessive use of CPU resources.


For more frequent updating increase the 'Max Overlap' setting in the RTA controls. That governs how much new data is added to each successive FFT and so how often the graph gets updated. Sounds like you currently have the 50% overlap setting, which means updates only happen when another 32k samples have come in (which takes 2/3 of a second at 48k sample rate), the highest overlap is 93.75% which updates every 4k samples for a 64k FFT so about 12 times per second at 48k sample rate.


----------



## Rymar

JohnM said:


> For more frequent updating increase the 'Max Overlap' setting in the RTA controls. That governs how much new data is added to each successive FFT and so how often the graph gets updated. Sounds like you currently have the 50% overlap setting, which means updates only happen when another 32k samples have come in (which takes 2/3 of a second at 48k sample rate), the highest overlap is 93.75% which updates every 4k samples for a 64k FFT so about 12 times per second at 48k sample rate.


Thanks! That fixed it. I didn't notice that there was a different 'Max Overlap' setting after the Beta 10 install - perhaps V5.10 Beta has a different default value?

Definitely time to make a donation to REW....


----------



## calibro2

Mac OSX 10.8.2
DL'ed this zip - wizardjarv5.01beta10.zip

$ java -showversion
java version "1.6.0_37"
Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_37-b06-434-11M3909)
Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (build 20.12-b01-434, mixed mode)

$ java -jar RoomEQ_Wizard_obf.jar 
Jan 4, 2013 4:38:24 PM roomeqwizard.RoomEQ_Wizard main
INFO: REW started
Jan 4, 2013 4:38:24 PM roomeqwizard.RoomEQ_Wizard main
SEVERE: Exception during startup {0}
java.lang.NullPointerException
at java.awt.Container.addImpl(Container.java:1043)
at java.awt.Container.add(Container.java:925)
at roomeqwizard.R.<init>(Unknown Source)
at roomeqwizard.R.G(Unknown Source)
at roomeqwizard.DB$_A$1.stateChanged(Unknown Source)
at javax.swing.JTabbedPane.fireStateChanged(JTabbedPane.java:400)
at javax.swing.JTabbedPane$ModelListener.stateChanged(JTabbedPane.java:253)
at javax.swing.DefaultSingleSelectionModel.fireStateChanged(DefaultSingleSelectionModel.java:116)
at javax.swing.DefaultSingleSelectionModel.setSelectedIndex(DefaultSingleSelectionModel.java:50)
at javax.swing.JTabbedPane.setSelectedIndexImpl(JTabbedPane.java:599)
at javax.swing.JTabbedPane.setSelectedIndex(JTabbedPane.java:574)
at roomeqwizard.DB.<init>(Unknown Source)
at roomeqwizard.FA.C(Unknown Source)
at roomeqwizard.lB.G(Unknown Source)
at roomeqwizard.RoomEQ_Wizard.main(Unknown Source)


----------



## EarlK

Strangeness ? ( ASIO doesn't even exist in the Mac world ) :blink:

I don't understand why you would assume this beta release of REW ( that's meant only for the Windows operating system ) should work with OSX .

:sn:


----------



## calibro2

on the downloads page was this:

"V5.01 Beta 10 jar files for Linux or OS X: wizardjarv5.01beta10.zip N.B. these have not been tested in their native environments"

I gave it a shot. Using a VM now.


----------



## EarlK

calibro2 said:


> on the downloads page was this:
> 
> "V5.01 Beta 10 jar files for Linux or OS X: wizardjarv5.01beta10.zip N.B. these have not been tested in their native environments"
> 
> I gave it a shot. Using a VM now.



Sorry ! My mistake . 

:sn:


----------



## JohnM

V5.01 beta 11 has been uploaded to fix a couple of bugs with the handling of the MiniDSP UMIK-1 under Windows 7 & 8.


----------



## JohnM

V5.01 beta 12 has been uploaded to add UMIK-1 support via ASIO when using ASIO4All and use the latest ASIO dlls.


----------



## JohnM

jtalden said:


> FYI, There still appears to be a bug with the Spectrogram Control operations. This was an issue with the previous beta also.
> 
> When there are multiple measurements an initial spectrogram can be generated for all of them to any settings selected in the control panel. The issue arises if changes are then applied to the "Time Range" and "Window" settings. It is not possible to apply those new settings over all the other measurements.


I've tracked that down now and fixed it for the next beta.


----------



## foxfire3

I just tried to download Beta 12. 

It downloads about 1/4 of the file and then hangs up and doesn't download anymore.:scratch:

I have Windows 7 64 bit.


----------



## jtalden

JohnM said:


> I've tracked that down now and fixed it for the next beta.


Thanks!


----------



## bobkatz

I have a bug to report. I just installed the Digidesign 002 Rack which I had around, to use as a mike pre/interface. Maybe this is a bug in REW, but it's possibly a bug in the ASIO driver. I just installed the last Digidesign driver that was made for the 002 box, which has been discontinued. It's Windows version 90265 for the 002 Rackmount interface, dated March 2011 (which should be post Windows 7, you'd think). This is a firewire interface, by the way. REW reports an error when trying to get levels, it is not seeing input data from this soundcard, I cannot get input levels. However, I am able to use this ASIO driver properly in my DAW (Sequoia). It sees the same input and gets input levels from this interface. No, I am not trying to run both applications simultaneously . 

Maybe you have an idea, John?
Windows 7 pro 64 bit on Intel (MacPro Bootcamp!)


----------



## foxfire3

foxfire3 said:


> I just tried to download Beta 12.
> 
> It downloads about 1/4 of the file and then hangs up and doesn't download anymore.:scratch:
> 
> I have Windows 7 64 bit.


Nobody has had the same download issue or did I post this in the wrong place??


----------



## EarlK

foxfire3 said:


> Nobody has had the same download issue or did I post this in the wrong place??



Try a different browser ( or 2 ) !

:sn:

PS ; This ( partial download problem ) is usually an issue ( almost exclusively ) encountered by people new to the latest Mac OSX ( & it's "Gatekeeper" program ) .


----------



## foxfire3

Well, I've tried Chrome, Firefox, and Maxthon and none will download Beta 12.

Which browser are you using Earl?


----------



## EarlK

I mostly use Chrome ( loaded onto a Dell 2510 laptop, still running Windows XP Pro SP3 ) . I also have IE8 available for "What-if ?" scenarios.

FWIW, I also have a couple of security programs on this computer ( Norton 2012/2013 as well as MicroSofts own Security Essentials ) . 
Normally running 2 security programs concurrently is considered a real "no-no' but I've never seen them fight each other or otherwise do weird things .

What security program do you use ? ( maybe it's offering up interference of some sort ) .

:sn:

PS : See if you can download this "zipped" version . 
If successful, get rid of the ( .exe ) appendage before extracting the zipped REW file .


----------



## JohnM

bobkatz said:


> I have a bug to report. I just installed the Digidesign 002 Rack which I had around, to use as a mike pre/interface. Maybe this is a bug in REW, but it's possibly a bug in the ASIO driver. I just installed the last Digidesign driver that was made for the 002 box, which has been discontinued. It's Windows version 90265 for the 002 Rackmount interface, dated March 2011 (which should be post Windows 7, you'd think). This is a firewire interface, by the way. REW reports an error when trying to get levels, it is not seeing input data from this soundcard, I cannot get input levels. However, I am able to use this ASIO driver properly in my DAW (Sequoia). It sees the same input and gets input levels from this interface. No, I am not trying to run both applications simultaneously .
> 
> Maybe you have an idea, John?
> Windows 7 pro 64 bit on Intel (MacPro Bootcamp!)


Try increasing the ASIO latency/ASIO buffer size to the maximum offered.


----------



## foxfire3

EarlK said:


> I mostly use Chrome ( loaded onto a Dell 2510 laptop, still running Windows XP Pro SP3 ) . I also have IE8 available for "What-if ?" scenarios.
> 
> FWIW, I also have a couple of security programs on this computer ( Norton 2012/2013 as well as MicroSofts own Security Essentials ) .
> Normally running 2 security programs concurrently is considered a real "no-no' but I've never seen them fight each other or otherwise do weird things .
> 
> What security program do you use ? ( maybe it's offering up interference of some sort ) .
> 
> :sn:
> 
> PS : See if you can download this "zipped" version .
> If successful, get rid of the ( .exe ) appendage before extracting the zipped REW file .


No luck downloading the file you provided, either.

As for the security program, I'm using the free version of Avast.

I usually don't have any problems downloading things, but I'm not having any luck with Beta 12.

Thanks...


----------



## Audioguy

I tired the download as well and while the download "appeared" to work, when I try to install it starts and then immediately stops !


----------



## EarlK

foxfire3 said:


> No luck downloading the file you provided, either.
> 
> As for the security program, I'm using the free version of Avast.
> 
> I usually don't have any problems downloading things, but I'm not having any luck with Beta 12.
> 
> Thanks...


*2 Suggestions ;*

(i) I'd suggest trying to download the file with your Avast security turned off .

(ii) If you don't want to try that ( then for just this single download of REW ) , consider getting & running a different "free" security program ( keeping Avast "off", until REW is safely installed ). 

- Obviously I think the problem ( & the solution ) is at your end of the pipe ( so to speak ) .

:sn:


----------



## Audioguy

EarlK said:


> *2 Suggestions ;*
> 
> (i) I'd suggest trying to download the file with your Avast security turned off .
> 
> (ii) If you don't want to try that ( then for just this single download of REW ) , consider getting & running a different "free" security program ( keeping Avast "off", until REW is safely installed ).
> 
> - Obviously I think the problem ( & the solution ) is at your end of the pipe ( so to speak ) .
> 
> :sn:


I tried that as well (turned off security) and still won't install


----------



## EarlK

Audioguy said:


> I tried that as well (turned off security) and still won't install


Assuming you captured the full ( 10meg+ ) file you should put it on a memory stick & try to intall/run your copy on some-one elses computer .

:sn:


----------



## foxfire3

Well, you sir are correct about turning off Avast.

I turned the shields off for 10 min. and it downloaded without any issues.

Now time to start learning how to use REW with a miniDSP.

Thanks Earl!


----------



## EarlK

You'e Welcome ! 

:sn:


----------



## Audioguy

I'm getting closer. I can select any one of the 8 channels but an unable to generate any test signals.

When I tried I got the following message and I have no clue what it is telling me.

"Signal Generator Audio Output Not Available"


----------



## EarlK

Audioguy said:


> I'm getting closer. I can select any one of the 8 channels but an unable to generate any test signals.
> 
> When I tried I got the following message and I have no clue what it is telling me.
> 
> "Signal Generator Audio Output Not Available"


REW is Java based. Most , if not all problems will end up having some Java involvement ( of sorts ).

Make sure you have the latest Java build ( for your OS ) that your computer can support .


:sn:

PS :

Java 7 ( latest version for download ) ; *Java7 ( for Windows ) 32 bit *

- If your computer doesn't like Java 7 then rollback to Java 6 .

Java 6 ( latest version for download ) ;  *Java6 ( for Windows ) 32 bit *


----------



## GeerGuy

I would like to use a MiniDSP UMIK-1 with REW to calibrate a 5.1 home theater. I know that REW can be used as a simple SPL to adjust the level of each channel.

Questions:

1) Can REW output individual channel (5.1) test tones via the HDMI or optical outputs on a notebook or computer?
2) Can REW be used to adjust the delay for each channel?
3) If REW doesn't have these features right now, are they possible or planned?
4) Is there other software that can do these things?


Thanks


----------



## egd

Hi

I've tried 5.01 Beta on Linux (Lubuntu 12.10 64 bit) (Java 7) and get the following:


Exception during startup


Message:
java.lang.NullPointerException
Level:
SEVERE
Stack Trace:
null
java.awt.Container.addImpl(Container.java:1090)
java.awt.Container.add(Container.java:966)
roomeqwizard.R.<init>(Unknown Source)
roomeqwizard.R.G(Unknown Source)
roomeqwizard.DB$_A$1.stateChanged(Unknown Source)
javax.swing.JTabbedPane.fireStateChanged(JTabbedPane.java:416)
javax.swing.JTabbedPane$ModelListener.stateChanged(JTabbedPane.java:270)
javax.swing.DefaultSingleSelectionModel.fireStateChanged(DefaultSingleSelectionModel.java:132)
javax.swing.DefaultSingleSelectionModel.setSelectedIndex(DefaultSingleSelectionModel.java:67)
javax.swing.JTabbedPane.setSelectedIndexImpl(JTabbedPane.java:616)
javax.swing.JTabbedPane.setSelectedIndex(JTabbedPane.java:591)
roomeqwizard.DB.<init>(Unknown Source)
roomeqwizard.FA.C(Unknown Source)
roomeqwizard.lB.G(Unknown Source)
roomeqwizard.RoomEQ_Wizard.main(Unknown Source)


This does not happen when running v5 on the same system.


----------



## JohnM

egd said:


> I've tried 5.01 Beta on Linux (Lubuntu 12.10 64 bit) (Java 7) and get the following:
> 
> Exception during startup


I think I know what caused that, I've fixed it for the next beta (probably available in a week or so).


----------



## JohnM

GeerGuy said:


> 1) Can REW output individual channel (5.1) test tones via the HDMI or optical outputs on a notebook or computer?


Individual channels can be driven over HDMI if using ASIO drivers or if the Windows driver makes the individual channel pairs available. ASIO4All can be used to provide an ASIO driver interface for an HDMI output.



> 2) Can REW be used to adjust the delay for each channel?


Yes, if REW has been set up with a loopback connection to provide a timing reference. However, you cannot set up a loopback if you are using a USB mic as the input as there is nowhere to connect the loopback.



> 4) Is there other software that can do these things?


There are a variety of audio software packages around, ARTA, HolmImpulse and FuzzMeasure (OS X) all have either free trial modes or are free, there are many other paid packages.


----------



## Audioguy

I’m getting closer at getting REW up and running but still having issues. I purchased the new USB mic and am using an HDMI connection to my surround processor (SSP). I also installed the ASIO software.

Through the Windows Control panel I made sure that the USB mic and the SSP were the default input and output devices.

However, when I go to the Preferences page of REW, I don’t know how to activate those two devices when I select the ASIO44ALL button. Either one or the other or both show “idle”. I have been able to get one or the other active by just trying miscellaneous things (can’t tell you what) but I ‘m not sure what the exact process is.

When the SSP is active, I can see all 8 channels (have not been able to generate a signal however).

Any assistance would be helpful.

I have downloaded the most recent version of Java, downloaded the most recent version of REW, have restarted REW multiple times and have restarted my laptop multiple times, but no progress.


----------



## charlesj

Audioguy said:


> I’m getting closer at getting REW up and running but still having issues. I purchased the new USB mic and am using an HDMI connection to my surround processor (SSP). I also installed the ASIO software.
> 
> Through the Windows Control panel I made sure that the USB mic and the SSP were the default input and output devices.
> 
> However, when I go to the Preferences page of REW, I don’t know how to activate those two devices when I select the ASIO44ALL button. Either one or the other or both show “idle”. I have been able to get one or the other active by just trying miscellaneous things (can’t tell you what) but I ‘m not sure what the exact process is.
> 
> When the SSP is active, I can see all 8 channels (have not been able to generate a signal however).
> 
> Any assistance would be helpful.
> 
> I have downloaded the most recent version of Java, downloaded the most recent version of REW, have restarted REW multiple times and have restarted my laptop multiple times, but no progress.


I had similar issues as you and a coule others have mentioned but yesterday I tried the many steps a few posts ago connecting and turning on everything with the laptop being last. Even though the tab shows idle, just continue, pull up youir spl tab to calibrate along with the signal generatior to select a tone and out level and calibrate the spl meter and afterwards just run the test tone generation. You should, hopefully get a signal to one of the channel selected. I had tabs come up about soundcard, I clicked ok and proceeded anyhow and it worked, all the channels I have hooked up.

The only issue I have is the volume of the lfe channel on the graph compared to the spl meter and mostly what I was hearing was way off with graph levels over 100 dB and I was only hearing about 70-80. The other channels seemed to be ok.

Now to learn how to do the different plotting:scratch:


----------



## JohnM

Audioguy said:


> However, when I go to the Preferences page of REW, I don’t know how to activate those two devices when I select the ASIO44ALL button. Either one or the other or both show “idle”. I have been able to get one or the other active by just trying miscellaneous things (can’t tell you what) but I ‘m not sure what the exact process is.


I think ASIO4All will show devices as "Idle" until audio data is passing through them. REW doesn't start sending/reading audio data until you start to use the devices, so starting the SPL meter (for example) should make the inputs active and starting the signal generator should make the outputs active, or making a measurement would make both inputs and outputs active. 

Being "Idle" shouldn't stop you selecting them as the input/output for REW to use, as long as the devices have been made active in ASIO4All, which is done by clicking the button next to the device name so that it is lit up. If you change which devices are active inside ASIO4All you will need to get REW to reload the ASIO device list, which you can do by changing the driver setting from ASIO to Java then back to ASIO (REW has no way of knowing that ASIO4All has changed what is available so it cannot automatically refresh the lists, 'normal' ASIO drivers have a static list of available inputs and outputs).


----------



## JimP

John,

I'd like to use my existing usb Omnimic with the latest built of REW. 

The omnimic file extention for its calibration file is ".omm"

Changing the ".omm" to ".txt" , I can open the file.

Below is first few lines of the text file.

"Sens Factor =-7.34dB, SERNO: 1200148"
4.6758 1.6153 1.7
5.099 1.6415 1.74
5.5605 1.6641 1.76
6.0638 1.6839 1.77
6.6126 1.7028 1.78
7.2111 1.7228 1.79
7.8637 1.7512 1.85
8.5755 1.7928 1.95
9.3516 1.8441 1.93
10.198 1.9002 1.81
11.121 1.956 1.62
12.1275 2.0055 1.33
13.2252 2.0404 0.91
14.4221 2.0588 0.53

Does it appear that I can remove the first line and resave it as a text file to use it as the microphone correction file in REW?

Or...do I need to change something else in this file?


----------



## JohnM

JimP said:


> John,
> 
> I'd like to use my existing usb Omnimic with the latest built of REW.
> 
> <snip>
> 
> Does it appear that I can remove the first line and resave it as a text file to use it as the microphone correction file in REW?
> 
> Or...do I need to change something else in this file?


From the section you posted you should be able to use the file without making any changes to it, but if you attach the file I can check that.


----------



## JimP

JohnM said:


> From the section you posted you should be able to use the file without making any changes to it, but if you attach the file I can check that.


The complete file is attached.

Only change I made was in the file name from .omm to .txt


----------



## JohnM

JimP said:


> The complete file is attached.
> 
> Only change I made was in the file name from .omm to .txt


Looks fine, can just load that as is. One other thing, with the Omnimic plugged in could you use the "Generate debug file" option on the REW soundcard preferences and post the soundcard debug file it produces here?


----------



## JimP

JohnM said:


> Looks fine, can just load that as is. One other thing, with the Omnimic plugged in could you use the "Generate debug file" option on the REW soundcard preferences and post the soundcard debug file it produces here?


File attached.

Not sure what all I need to setup for the debug file to contain the information you need.

If something is missing, please let me know.


----------



## JohnM

JimP said:


> File attached.
> 
> Not sure what all I need to setup for the debug file to contain the information you need.


That was all I needed, thanks.


----------



## bobkatz

*SPL Meter weighting filter bug?*

I have an ACO Pacific microphone calibrator and an AudioToolbox SPL meter. It would be much easier, though, for me to use REW's SPL meter with the external measurement microphone. So I put the calibrator on the measurement microphone, and it produces a 1 kHz tone at 94 dB SPL. With the REW SPL meter set to C weighted, slow, I calibrated it to 94 dB SPL. 

Then I ran full range pink noise through the system. When my Audio Tool box reads 83 dB, the REW reads 81 dB. So, either the weighting filter in the Audio Tool box is wrong or the one in the REW. I also have a Radio Shack classic analog SPL meter which I have also calibrated with the ACO Pacific calibrator, and it agrees with the Audio Tool box when set to C weighting, slow, or at least it's not off by more than 1/4 dB or so. 

No urgency on this, John! But I would suggest when you have a moment (and I can't imagine you not being busy!)----you can check C-weighting curve and see if some error has crept in? If you find it to be exact to your determination, then I'll try to do some testing with discrete test tones into a line input to both meters and see if I can psyche out the issue. Can you think of any other reason why the two meters would differ by so much other than the weighting filter? Since both meters were normalized to 94 dB SPL with the calibration tester. It could also be the mike in the Audio Toolbox, which is just some cheap capsule he has, while my official measurement mike is a calibrated Josephson C550 which I know to be very correct.


----------



## Victor

sorry to say, i'm experiencing problems with the latest version.
Last week i tried to do some measurements, the measument procedure went ok but only the Impulse graph showed (valid) data. The rest of the graphs show nothing.
Strage is that on the SPL graph, while moving the cursor, in the legend the current level is always -180dB ...
Today i tried again, but after the sweep end REW get's stuck at "Calculating frequence response...". I can hear the sweep and the level meter shows pertinent data (as in Headroom -18dB).
What am i doing wrong?
Could it be that i "updated" my windows 7 machine with windows 8?
I also downgraded to REW beta 10 = same behaviour. Also tried it with 2 audio interfaces (RME Babyface and Edirol UA-101).

Thanks for your time,
Victor


----------



## EarlK

Victor ,

- Have you tried running REW within a compatibility mode ( say Win7, assuming REW worked well for you in that OS ) ? 

( Right-Click the REW app. / select "Properties / select the "Compatibilty" tab / & then select Win7 or even XP ) 

- If that doesn't work, then I would suggest that you have a driver problem for your ( aged ? ) graphics card .


----------



## JohnM

Victor said:


> sorry to say, i'm experiencing problems with the latest version.


Have any messages been logged in the REW log files? Their location is shown in the Help -> About box.


----------



## JohnM

*Re: SPL Meter weighting filter bug?*



bobkatz said:


> I have an ACO Pacific microphone calibrator and an AudioToolbox SPL meter. It would be much easier, though, for me to use REW's SPL meter with the external measurement microphone. So I put the calibrator on the measurement microphone, and it produces a 1 kHz tone at 94 dB SPL. With the REW SPL meter set to C weighted, slow, I calibrated it to 94 dB SPL.
> 
> Then I ran full range pink noise through the system. When my Audio Tool box reads 83 dB, the REW reads 81 dB. So, either the weighting filter in the Audio Tool box is wrong or the one in the REW. I also have a Radio Shack classic analog SPL meter which I have also calibrated with the ACO Pacific calibrator, and it agrees with the Audio Tool box when set to C weighting, slow, or at least it's not off by more than 1/4 dB or so.


The REW SPL reading takes into account the soundcard and mic/meter calibration files, do you have any loaded? If you do, would be interesting to see what response shape they have. First thing though is probably to try a 1kHz tone and see if REW and the Audio Tool Box agree on the level of that.


----------



## Victor

JohnM said:


> Have any messages been logged in the REW log files? Their location is shown in the Help -> About box.


yes. There are 10 files. Should i send them to you?


----------



## JohnM

Sure, can attach them here or email them to me.


----------



## Victor

i edited my previous post and attached the files there.


----------



## JohnM

Thanks Victor. There is a problem in one of the Spectrogram settings. If you would like to help me track it down and you are comfortable using regedit, please open regedit (from the Run... dialog is easiest), then open the key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\JavaSoft\Prefs\room eq wizard. Right click on the room eq wizard key and choose export, pick a name for the file but before saving it change the type from Registration Files (*.reg) to Text files, then attach the file here. If you are not comfortable with that feel free to ignore it 

To fix the problem you will need to reset REW's preferences, which is done by choosing "Delete preferences and shut down" from the Preferences menu. When you start REW again all settings will be back at their default values, so you will need to reselect your audio input/output, load any cal files you were using and repeat the SPL calibration.


----------



## Victor

deleting the preferences helped.
I can do measurements again and open old ones.
Thanx for the tip!

Unfortunatelly the forum software allows text files only 30kb big, so i had to split the reg export into two files.


----------



## JohnM

Thanks Victor, that confirms what I thought might be the culprit - it will be fixed in the next beta.


----------



## bobkatz

*Re: SPL Meter weighting filter bug?*

Hi, John!



JohnM said:


> The REW SPL reading takes into account the soundcard and mic/meter calibration files, do you have any loaded? If you do, would be interesting to see what response shape they have. First thing though is probably to try a 1kHz tone and see if REW and the Audio Tool Box agree on the level of that.


I don't have a mike calibration file because my mike is a calibrated reference mike to be considered "flat". Yes, the official specs are + or - 2 dB. I haven't done a soundcard calibration, and technically speaking, it is possible that the combination of the soundcard errors and the microphone errors have produced a discrepancy, but I find it a stretch to believe it's a 2 dB discrepancy in wideband SPL level. But it's possible, just a stretch to my mind.

Also, remember, I took the ACO Pacific calibrator and pre-calibrated two different SPL meters and the SPL meter in REW to read 94 dB SPL with the 1 kHz tone from the calibrator. You can't get any more exact than that method.

I should try band limited pink noise 500 to 2 kHz next, and also the different weighting filters to see if the discrepancy is across the board. It's a puzzle we'll get to the bottom of some day. In the meantime I trust my Audio Tool Box SPL meter, it's ANSI calibrated, I believe.


----------



## JohnM

*Re: SPL Meter weighting filter bug?*



bobkatz said:


> I should try band limited pink noise 500 to 2 kHz next, and also the different weighting filters to see if the discrepancy is across the board. It's a puzzle we'll get to the bottom of some day. In the meantime I trust my Audio Tool Box SPL meter, it's ANSI calibrated, I believe.


The main candidate is low frequency roll-off in the input path, trying the A weighted settings is probably the quickest way to check that as the weighting filter response will then dominate.


----------



## JohnM

V5.01 beta 13 is now available in the beta downloads thread.

OS X is now supported (tested on 10.5.8) and the jar files should run under Linux, though that has not been tested.


----------



## Ollboll

I can confirm that Beta 13 now seems to run OK on linux.


----------



## JohnM

Ollboll said:


> I can confirm that Beta 13 now seems to run OK on linux.


Great, thanks!


----------



## EarlK

John , please read  *this thread !* 

It seems that Multichannel ASIO support is broken ( input side ) for some RME soundcards ( running Windows ) .



tarnumf said:


> Same here. REW Beta 13 getting ""The soundcard did not provide any input data, please check that it is connected"" whith ASIO HDSPe AIO device.
> Java version kinda works.
> Rolled back to Beta 9 - works fine.
> Didn't try Beta 10-12



:sn:


----------



## cdnbum88

I just had a chance to fire up the UMIK mic and I believe I have everything setup correctly, but when I start the process and calibrate the first position left speaker the In bar is -12db's but my Out starts at -57db and then when I crank up the volume it is extremely loud and my AVR reaches almost zero on the volume dial and the two bars are not close in height.

What troubleshooting things should I be looking at?

I have the calibration file from Mini DSP loaded. In the past my speakers were set to ~75db with RS SPL meter. I have the HDMI to my av7005 and laptop plugged with it and mic, Audyssey and all other processing off. I 'think' I have things set, but obviously there some newbie user errors here.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## JohnM

You don't need to match input and output when using a USB mic. Do the tests with the test signal at about 75 dB at the listening/measuring position.


----------



## cdnbum88

JohnM said:


> You don't need to match input and output when using a USB mic. Do the tests with the test signal at about 75 dB at the listening/measuring position.


Thank you. Thought I was about to blow up my speakers :sweat:


----------



## BriHar

Couldn't get the new ASIO support beta version to work with the Steinberg/Yamaha UR28M Audio interface.
Output signal constantly pegged full with no control, and no way to get a reading without overload. Also couldn't make a soundcard calibration. ECM8000 into Input with phantom power, UR28M connects over USB to PC.


----------



## EarlK

REW ( older versions or new ) doesn't currently work with multi-input sound-cards ( of any interface flavour ) when running the Mac OS .

REW ( all versions ) works well with virtually any soundcard type when running any flavour of Windoze ( including XP ) .

:sn:


----------



## JimP

BriHar

To start with, do you have the latest updates on the UR28M? http://www.steinberg.net/en/support/downloads_hardware/downloads_ur28m.html


----------



## Phillips

BriHar said:


> Couldn't get the new ASIO support beta version to work with the Steinberg/Yamaha UR28M Audio interface.
> Output signal constantly pegged full with no control, and no way to get a reading without overload. Also couldn't make a soundcard calibration. ECM8000 into Input with phantom power, UR28M connects over USB to PC.



With my Steinberg / Yamaha C-1 this happens as well, i won't work with the ASIO drivers.

I have downloaded the latest ASIO drivers, but still not working.


----------



## BriHar

The drivers are all up to date (1.6.5 [64bit]) as well as the tools software i.e. the mixer app (1.1.3 [64bit]) and the firmware (1.10)
It is running on Win7 64 bit platform. Buffersize set to 512


----------



## alcp2012

this is great! :hail:


----------



## smackrabbit

With the current beta version on a MacBook Air 2010, running OS X 10.8.2, every measurement I take has a large error at the end. If you look at the attached graph, you see it rise up a lot at the end. Running the same test, with the same speaker and equipment, on a Windows 8 PC I have very flat response. No idea if it's the output or the input that is having the issue, but even if I change the range from 20-20000 to 20-1000, I see the same hump at the end of the measurements, so it's not the frequency that's the issue.


----------



## JohnM

smackrabbit said:


> With the current beta version on a MacBook Air 2010, running OS X 10.8.2, every measurement I take has a large error at the end.


Could you attach an mdat file for a measurement on the macbook? What soundcard are you using?


----------



## MJE

BriHar said:


> Couldn't get the new ASIO support beta version to work with the Steinberg/Yamaha UR28M Audio interface.
> Output signal constantly pegged full with no control, and no way to get a reading without overload. Also couldn't make a soundcard calibration. ECM8000 into Input with phantom power, UR28M connects over USB to PC.


Have you tried ASIO4ALL as an option?
I know it doesn't have perfect latency for every piece of gear but it does a good job at what it's doing, could be worth a try as an alternative in case the Yamaha ASIO driver is poorly written.


----------



## paolo.martignon

Hello everybody, i'm new here. 
Congratulation for REW, I discovered it today and immediately subscribed and downloaded the new 5.10 Beta.
I would like to use it with my MOTU traveller on a windows XP professional OS.
Actually I encountered a problem when trying to play a stimulus using the ASIO driver.
The following message appeared: "The soundcard did not provide any input data, please check that it is connected". Actually it is connected and it correctly work with other applications. REW "sees" it someway because it's able to change its sample frequency through the selection box on the left of the preference -> soundcard panel.
Can you guess what it is?

Thanks 

Paolo


----------



## turboman

hello
I am new to REW. I installed the latest V5.10beta version. I am using an UMIK-1 mic, and when I start REW, a message appears that UMIK-1 is detected and then I load a calibration file. So far so good.

Afterwards, in the preferences/mic/meter tab, I do not see any calibration file listed. Should the UMIK-1 calibration file be listed when I loaded it at startup? How do I know that the UMIK-1 calibration file is loaded properly?


----------



## JohnM

turboman said:


> Afterwards, in the preferences/mic/meter tab, I do not see any calibration file listed. Should the UMIK-1 calibration file be listed when I loaded it at startup?


Yes.



> How do I know that the UMIK-1 calibration file is loaded properly?


It would be shown on the mic/meter preferences and the Mic/Meter trace would be active for measurements made after the cal file was loaded.

Note that the file needs to remain in an accessible location as REW reloads it on subsequent startups.


----------



## turboman

JohnM said:


> Yes.
> 
> It would be shown on the mic/meter preferences and the Mic/Meter trace would be active for measurements made after the cal file was loaded.
> 
> Note that the file needs to remain in an accessible location as REW reloads it on subsequent startups.


hello John
Thanks for the reply. I wanted to make a fresh start, so I selected the "delete preferences and shutdown".
Afterwards I started REW fresh, UMIK-1 was detected and I loaded the file.
But afterwards, in the mic/meter tab, the file is not shown.
What do I do wrong here?


----------



## AudiocRaver

Are you sure you are hitting the "Open" button after selecting the file, and not just closing the window?


----------



## adassumpcao

Hi,

I'm having a problem with REW and ASIO drivers. The problem I'm having I verified that was already discussed about in earlier posts of rew 5.01* beta (this thread) but I never saw a post with it being solved. Here's the problem...

I'm using an AVID HD Native Card + AVID HD I/O AD/DA converters. I have REW configured with ASIO drivers, and when calibrating the soundcard, with the initial loop (Output connected directly to the input), the Input meter is always pegged at the top, although I'm sure there's not feedback loop nor the signal is clipping. I'm able to see on the HD I/O meters that the signal level coming out it's the same coming in. 

I've followed earlier suggestions of trying different Sampling Rates and Buffer Sizes, and I always have the same problem. I've also made sure I reset the ASIO driver every calibration test by switching the rew engine to Java and back to ASIO. without any luck.

I've looked into the log files, but no log info is available other than the "INFO: REW starting".

I'm using Windows 7 (64bits) and Java RE build 1.7.0_17-b02

I've made a few tests and took a few screen shots:

*First test:*

Looped physically Input 1 and Output 1, configured them in the Preferences. I used a buffer of 1024 and a Sampling Rate of 48KHz:

http://i47.tinypic.com/2ynkmzc.png

The input was clipping in REW, although the AD/DA converter was showing an input level at the same level as the output. 

*Second test:*

To test that it could be indeed a REW of Driver problem. Kept looped physically Input 1 and Output 1, but configured Output 2 and Input 2 in the Preferences (these were disconnected). I used the the same buffer and sampling rate settings cause previous tests revealed that changing this settings had no influence. 

http://i46.tinypic.com/30tgjna.png

The input was clipping in REW, although the AD/DA converter was showing an output level on output2, and NO input level on input2 (naturally, these weren't connected). How can REW input be clipping if it's not receiving any signal? 

*Second test:*

Run the same first test, but "ignored" the meter clipping issue, and continued the calibration. This was what REW got:

http://i46.tinypic.com/2gxo6ky.png

Really weird right?! 

Any clues?

Thanks for your help,

Cheers,

Artur


----------



## turboman

JohnM said:


> It would be shown on the mic/meter preferences and the Mic/Meter trace would be active for measurements made after the cal file was loaded.


hello John,
As shown in my previous post, when I start REW, a message displays that UMIK-1 is detected, and I load the calibration file. Afterwards, under Preferenes/MicMeter, the calibration file is not shown.
Also when I make a measurement, on the measurement trace under MicMeter it says "no cal".
So it seems my calibration file is not loading? Or is it? Something wrong with the calibration file? I attach it here: 




AudiocRaver said:


> Are you sure you are hitting the "Open" button after selecting the file, and not just closing the window?


hello AudiocRaver,
Yes, I hit the "Open" button.


----------



## Phillips

I am keeping an eye on this thread as well, my Omnimic file doesn't load. Everytime i open REW, it keeps asking for it.


----------



## Phillips

adassumpcao said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm having a problem with REW and ASIO drivers. The problem I'm having I verified that was already discussed about in earlier posts of rew 5.01* beta (this thread) but I never saw a post with it being solved. Here's the problem...
> 
> I'm using an AVID HD Native Card + AVID HD I/O AD/DA converters. I have REW configured with ASIO drivers, and when calibrating the soundcard, with the initial loop (Output connected directly to the input), the Input meter is always pegged at the top, although I'm sure there's not feedback loop nor the signal is clipping. I'm able to see on the HD I/O meters that the signal level coming out it's the same coming in.
> 
> I've followed earlier suggestions of trying different Sampling Rates and Buffer Sizes, and I always have the same problem. I've also made sure I reset the ASIO driver every calibration test by switching the rew engine to Java and back to ASIO. without any luck.
> 
> I've looked into the log files, but no log info is available other than the "INFO: REW starting".
> 
> I'm using Windows 7 (64bits) and Java RE build 1.7.0_17-b02
> 
> I've made a few tests and took a few screen shots:
> 
> *First test:*
> 
> Looped physically Input 1 and Output 1, configured them in the Preferences. I used a buffer of 1024 and a Sampling Rate of 48KHz:
> 
> http://i47.tinypic.com/2ynkmzc.png
> 
> The input was clipping in REW, although the AD/DA converter was showing an input level at the same level as the output.
> 
> *Second test:*
> 
> To test that it could be indeed a REW of Driver problem. Kept looped physically Input 1 and Output 1, but configured Output 2 and Input 2 in the Preferences (these were disconnected). I used the the same buffer and sampling rate settings cause previous tests revealed that changing this settings had no influence.
> 
> http://i46.tinypic.com/30tgjna.png
> 
> The input was clipping in REW, although the AD/DA converter was showing an output level on output2, and NO input level on input2 (naturally, these weren't connected). How can REW input be clipping if it's not receiving any signal?
> 
> *Second test:*
> 
> Run the same first test, but "ignored" the meter clipping issue, and continued the calibration. This was what REW got:
> 
> http://i46.tinypic.com/2gxo6ky.png
> 
> Really weird right?!
> 
> Any clues?
> 
> Thanks for your help,
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Artur



I have tried my Steinberg (Yamaha) ASIO drivers with similiar results, clipping in.


----------



## EarlK

turboman said:


> <<<<SNIP>>>>
> So it seems my calibration file is not loading? Or is it? Something wrong with the calibration file? I attach it here:


If you ( or anyone else , for that matter ) tries to load this calibration file manually ( ie ; "the normal way " ) you'll find that it won't load into REW.

So yes, I would say _"there is something wrong"_ with the file .

- I opened it within "Notepad" for a look around, but couldn't find anything obvious .

- OTOH, viewed from within REW's browser window ( that conveniently includes a preview window that shows some of the file contents about to be opened) , it's obvious that the file is "contaminated" with an additional character ( ie; a little square ) that's placed before every "real" character ( likely this means the file is in a "special" Excel data format ) .

Resolution ; Open your file, & then copy it's contents into Excel / then save this Excel file as an ordinary .csv file ( to see if that process clears out the extra data ) .

UpDate ; I did this to the file that you provided, and now it ( the .csv version ) loads into REW . 


:sn:


----------



## turboman

EarlK said:


> If you ( or anyone else , for that matter ) tries to load this calibration file manually ( ie ; "the normal way " ) you'll find that it won't load into REW.
> 
> So yes, I would say _"there is something wrong"_ with the file .
> 
> - I opened it within "Notepad" for a look around, but couldn't find anything obvious .
> 
> - OTOH, viewed from within REW's browser window ( that conveniently includes a preview window that shows some of the file contents about to be opened) , it's obvious that the file is "contaminated" with an additional character ( ie; a little square ) that's placed before every "real" character ( likely this means the file is in a "special" Excel data format ) .
> 
> Resolution ; Open your file, & then copy it's contents into Excel / then save this Excel file as an ordinary .csv file ( to see if that process clears out the extra data ) .
> 
> I've done this to the file that you provided, and now it ( the .csv version ) loads into REW .
> 
> 
> :sn:


hello EarIK
I tried what you described, and now it works with the csv file. The log file also shows an entry for the calibration, and the name of the file shows up in the MicMeter tab.
Thanks very much for your help!
I will also contact miniDSP to enquire about the problem with the txt calibration file.

Question to other UMIK-1 owners: anybody with the same problem?


----------



## JohnM

adassumpcao said:


> I'm having a problem with REW and ASIO drivers. The problem I'm having I verified that was already discussed about in earlier posts of rew 5.01* beta (this thread) but I never saw a post with it being solved.


Hi Artur,

I have ordered a Steinberg interface (CI1) to see if I can find the cause of the problems when using the Steinberg ASIO driver.


----------



## adassumpcao

Hi John,

I am using an AVID HD Native interface and not an Steinberg one, it can be a problem of the AVID ASIO driver and not the REW ASIO implementation. Anyway, if you find the problem with the Steinberg interface please tell me and I will verify if with the HD Native the problem persists or not.

If you need any help to find out what's the problem, count me in! 

Thanks for the support,

cheers,

Artur


----------



## JohnM

Hi Artur, Phillips,

The Steinberg CI1 arrived today and I have tracked down the cause of the ASIO input clipping behaviour, it was a small bug in the 3rd party ASIO interface library. I've let the author know and patched the code REW uses, the fix will be in the next REW release. Anyone want to buy a Steinberg CI1 with less than 5 minutes use? :spend:


----------



## adassumpcao

Great work John!! 

I'll be glad to test it when you release the new beta! Don't sell it yet!  ehehehe

Thanks for the hardwork! 

Cheers,
Artur


----------



## Phillips

JohnM said:


> Hi Artur, Phillips,
> 
> The Steinberg CI1 arrived today and I have tracked down the cause of the ASIO input clipping behaviour, it was a small bug in the 3rd party ASIO interface library. I've let the author know and patched the code REW uses, the fix will be in the next REW release. Anyone want to buy a Steinberg CI1 with less than 5 minutes use? :spend:



Hi John thank you

I will try it when the new version is available.

Did you have the opportunity to use it for measurements?


----------



## WildWind

Phillips said:


> I have tried my Steinberg (Yamaha) ASIO drivers with similiar results, clipping in.


Hi,

The same for me (V5.01beta13) with ASIO driver for Steinberg UR28 : clipping in whatever the settings on the USB sound card.


Many thanks.


----------



## stefan86

Hi,
I´m new to this software, after version 5.0 stable worked, but had little drop-outs, I decided to try the ASIO beta. Unfortunately beta 13 does not show any device (neither Java nor ASIO). Beta 11 works fine with ASIO. I cannot find a download for beta 12, so I haven´t tried that version. The debug file for both are identical, they detect the very same devices, but in beta 13 the drop-down list is empty.
My soundcard is M-Audio Delta 2496, Win 7 x64, tried both 32 and 64 bit JRE.
Thank you very much,
Stefan


----------



## EarlK

stefan86 said:


> Hi,
> I´m new to this software, after version 5.0 stable worked, but had little drop-outs, I decided to try the ASIO beta. Unfortunately beta 13 does not show any device (neither Java nor ASIO). Beta 11 works fine with ASIO. I cannot find a download for beta 12, so I haven´t tried that version. The debug file for both are identical, they detect the very same devices, but in beta 13 the drop-down list is empty.
> My soundcard is M-Audio Delta 2496, Win 7 x64, tried both 32 and 64 bit JRE.
> Thank you very much,
> Stefan


Download the  *ASIO4ALL driver*  & try using it in place ( of your M-Audio ASIO driver ) .

:sn:


----------



## stefan86

No difference, no device is shown. Beta 11 lists M-Audio and ASIO4ALL now. Is there a download for beta 12 somewhere? So I could check if the problem came with beta 12 or 13.

Addition:
Tested beta 13 on OS X 10.8 with RME Fireface 400, works fine. Tested beta 13 on another Win 7 computer, same result as other Win 7 PC, no devices show up, beta 11 works. Could there be some Win 7 issue in beta 13?


----------



## JohnM

stefan86 said:


> Tested beta 13 on OS X 10.8 with RME Fireface 400, works fine. Tested beta 13 on another Win 7 computer, same result as other Win 7 PC, no devices show up, beta 11 works. Could there be some Win 7 issue in beta 13?


More likely a 32/64-bit issue, which seems to afflict the version of ASIO interface that was used in beta 12 and beta 13 - beta 11 has the previous version, which I'll be reverting to in the next release, though with fixes for the input clipping problems seen with some soundcards (those using 24 bit integer sample data format).


----------



## stefan86

JohnM said:


> More likely a 32/64-bit issue, which seems to afflict the version of ASIO interface that was used in beta 12 and beta 13 - beta 11 has the previous version, which I'll be reverting to in the next release, though with fixes for the input clipping problems seen with some soundcards (those using 24 bit integer sample data format).


Problem solved, I found the issue: I haven´t seen that the zip file is not intended for Windows, it misses the jasiohostXX.dll files. With the files everything works fine. Works with 32 and 64 bit, so no 32/64-bit issue, no reason to switch to other asio version here. But maybe you could include the dll files in the zip package, although not needed on other platforms, to have a platform independent download that works with all supported OS.
Thank you very much for creating this great piece of software and sorry for me not being able to read...


----------



## JohnM

stefan86 said:


> Problem solved, I found the issue: I haven´t seen that the zip file is not intended for Windows, it misses the jasiohostXX.dll files. With the files everything works fine. Works with 32 and 64 bit, so no 32/64-bit issue, no reason to switch to other asio version here. But maybe you could include the dll files in the zip package, although not needed on other platforms, to have a platform independent download that works with all supported OS.


Ah, that explains it. I'll include the dlls in future builds of the zip.


----------



## mojozoom

John,

I don't know that this would be specifically a bug, but on the Distortion view when you click controls and select Distortion Figures "Percent", the charts are still displayed in terms of SPL.

The only way to see the relative distortion levels between frequncies then is to click on the chart area and slide the cursor around and see what gets displayed down in the legend area for %.

I suppose you'd have to add another Y axis with a % scale over on the right side kind of like the phase control is.

Since % THD seems to be such a popular parameter I was thinking it'd be cool to see.

Thanks!


----------



## JohnM

mojozoom said:


> I don't know that this would be specifically a bug, but on the Distortion view when you click controls and select Distortion Figures "Percent", the charts are still displayed in terms of SPL.
> 
> The only way to see the relative distortion levels between frequncies then is to click on the chart area and slide the cursor around and see what gets displayed down in the legend area for %.
> 
> I suppose you'd have to add another Y axis with a % scale over on the right side kind of like the phase control is.
> 
> Since % THD seems to be such a popular parameter I was thinking it'd be cool to see.


I did consider that, whilst it would be eminently sensible for device measurements the situation is not so clear cut for acoustic measurements. The distortion figures are a combination of distortion and noise, acoustic measurements often have areas where the response level is very low (dips and cancellations due to surface reflections), in those areas distortion percentages increase sharply due to the greater contribution of measurement noise. I was concerned that people could wrongly think they had a distortion problem when in fact it was simply low signal level, so decided to leave the plots showing the actual levels of each harmonic with percentages reflected in the trace legends.


----------



## mojozoom

That's funny - I think thats just the mistake I was trying to make.

I'm looking at an area that has a cancellation, and also noticing that the distortion is high there when considered as a percentage. 

My plan was to do a near field test and compare the distortion plots to see if the situation was due to the driver/enclosure or the environment (car). Hopefully I would have come to the correct conclusion.

Although there are pitfalls in the interpretation, I still really think many folks would like to see a percentage plot available.

Great new feature though - thanks so much for adding it!


----------



## boxerdog

Hello John: I am running the latest beta 13 and am getting java vm errors which shuts down rew. It happens sometimes when browsing for umic-1 calibration files or saving graphs.I am running the latest java but it happened with an older version as well.


----------



## boxerdog

To further info on the java error I will post the log file but cannot until I get 5 posts on the forum, it will not allow me to yet.


----------



## boxerdog

Tried going back to REW 5.0 still Java VM error. Tried also Java ver 6.31 same.


----------



## boxerdog

Finally I can post log file.

#
# A fatal error has been detected by the Java Runtime Environment:
#
# EXCEPTION_ACCESS_VIOLATION (0xc0000005) at pc=0x78aa1ed7, pid=424, tid=2756
#
# JRE version: 7.0_17-b02
# Java VM: Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (23.7-b01 mixed mode, sharing windows-x86 )
# Problematic frame:
# C [MSVCR100.dll+0x1ed7] memcpy+0x57
#
# Failed to write core dump. Minidumps are not enabled by default on client versions of Windows
#
# If you would like to submit a bug report, please visit:
# http://bugreport.sun.com/bugreport/crash.jsp
# The crash happened outside the Java Virtual Machine in native code.
# See problematic frame for where to report the bug.
#

--------------- T H R E A D ---------------

Current thread (0x00bf8000): JavaThread "AWT-Windows" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=2756, stack(0x01010000,0x01110000)]

siginfo: ExceptionCode=0xc0000005, writing address 0xe2550500

Registers:
EAX=0x0f1159b4, EBX=0x00000120, ECX=0x00000048, EDX=0x00000000
ESP=0x0110f318, EBP=0x0110f320, ESI=0x0f115894, EDI=0xe2550500
EIP=0x78aa1ed7, EFLAGS=0x00010202

Top of Stack: (sp=0x0110f318)
0x0110f318: 0f115894 e2550500 00000400 6d03177c
0x0110f328: e2550500 0f115894 00000120 0110f5f8
0x0110f338: e2550500 00000100 00000048 6d09eef8
0x0110f348: 00000120 e2550500 00000048 00000100
0x0110f358: 0110f5f8 0110f390 00000000 00000000
0x0110f368: 00000048 00ba7968 0110f530 00000100
0x0110f378: 001b7b40 00000000 00000000 00000400
0x0110f388: e2550500 00000000 00000000 00000000 

Instructions: (pc=0x78aa1ed7)
0x78aa1eb7: e6 0f 3b fe 5e 5f 75 05 e9 96 eb 00 00 f7 c7 03
0x78aa1ec7: 00 00 00 75 14 c1 e9 02 83 e2 03 83 f9 08 72 29
0x78aa1ed7: f3 a5 ff 24 95 f0 1f aa 78 8b c7 ba 03 00 00 00
0x78aa1ee7: 83 e9 04 72 0c 83 e0 03 03 c8 ff 24 85 04 1f aa 


Register to memory mapping:

EAX=
[error occurred during error reporting (printing register info), id 0xc0000005]

Stack: [0x01010000,0x01110000], sp=0x0110f318, free space=1020k
Native frames: (J=compiled Java code, j=interpreted, Vv=VM code, C=native code)
C [MSVCR100.dll+0x1ed7] memcpy+0x57

Java frames: (J=compiled Java code, j=interpreted, Vv=VM code)
j sun.awt.windows.WToolkit.eventLoop()V+0
j sun.awt.windows.WToolkit.run()V+49
j java.lang.Thread.run()V+11
v ~StubRoutines::call_stub

--------------- P R O C E S S ---------------

Java Threads: ( => current thread )
0x00c81800 JavaThread "Thread-10" [_thread_blocked, id=2904, stack(0x047d0000,0x048d0000)]
0x04380400 JavaThread "Image Fetcher 0" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=3892, stack(0x01110000,0x01210000)]
0x0434c000 JavaThread "SwingWorker-pool-2-thread-2" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=560, stack(0x07350000,0x07450000)]
0x00bf1c00 JavaThread "Java Sound Event Dispatcher" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=3260, stack(0x06d50000,0x06e50000)]
0x042cf400 JavaThread "SwingWorker-pool-2-thread-1" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=1068, stack(0x06440000,0x06540000)]
0x04292400 JavaThread "TimerQueue" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=2628, stack(0x06340000,0x06440000)]
0x0419d400 JavaThread "Swing-Shell" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=2092, stack(0x05140000,0x05240000)]
0x0413f800 JavaThread "Java Sound Event Dispatcher" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=3788, stack(0x04f20000,0x05020000)]
0x040d4c00 JavaThread "D3D Screen Updater" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=232, stack(0x044b0000,0x045b0000)]
0x00cebc00 JavaThread "AWT-EventQueue-0" [_thread_in_native, id=1660, stack(0x03fb0000,0x040b0000)]
=>0x00bf8000 JavaThread "AWT-Windows" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=2756, stack(0x01010000,0x01110000)]
0x00bf6400 JavaThread "AWT-Shutdown" [_thread_blocked, id=1548, stack(0x00f10000,0x01010000)]
0x00bc2c00 JavaThread "Java2D Disposer" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=1328, stack(0x00e10000,0x00f10000)]
0x00b98c00 JavaThread "Thread-1" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=3800, stack(0x00d10000,0x00e10000)]
0x03533000 JavaThread "Service Thread" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=3000, stack(0x03db0000,0x03eb0000)]
0x03525000 JavaThread "C1 CompilerThread0" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=3144, stack(0x03cb0000,0x03db0000)]
0x03523400 JavaThread "Attach Listener" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=3656, stack(0x03bb0000,0x03cb0000)]
0x03522000 JavaThread "Signal Dispatcher" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=1960, stack(0x03ab0000,0x03bb0000)]
0x03514000 JavaThread "Finalizer" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=1324, stack(0x039b0000,0x03ab0000)]
0x0350f000 JavaThread "Reference Handler" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=3600, stack(0x038b0000,0x039b0000)]
0x003d8000 JavaThread "main" [_thread_blocked, id=3336, stack(0x00030000,0x00130000)]

Other Threads:
0x0350d800 VMThread [stack: 0x037b0000,0x038b0000] [id=3812]
0x0354ec00 WatcherThread [stack: 0x03eb0000,0x03fb0000] [id=2356]

VM state:not at safepoint (normal execution)

VM Mutex/Monitor currently owned by a thread: None

Heap
def new generation total 17216K, used 7420K [0x0eab0000, 0x0fd50000, 0x19550000)
eden space 15360K, 43% used [0x0eab0000, 0x0f132158, 0x0f9b0000)
from space 1856K, 40% used [0x0fb80000, 0x0fc3d220, 0x0fd50000)
to space 1856K, 0% used [0x0f9b0000, 0x0f9b0000, 0x0fb80000)
tenured generation total 38032K, used 22819K [0x19550000, 0x1ba74000, 0x2eab0000)
the space 38032K, 59% used [0x19550000, 0x1ab98cc0, 0x1ab98e00, 0x1ba74000)
compacting perm gen total 12288K, used 7049K [0x2eab0000, 0x2f6b0000, 0x32ab0000)
the space 12288K, 57% used [0x2eab0000, 0x2f1925e8, 0x2f192600, 0x2f6b0000)
ro space 10240K, 42% used [0x32ab0000, 0x32ef1d60, 0x32ef1e00, 0x334b0000)
rw space 12288K, 54% used [0x334b0000, 0x33b32928, 0x33b32a00, 0x340b0000)

Card table byte_map: [0x03580000,0x036b0000] byte_map_base: 0x0350aa80

Polling page: 0x003f0000

Code Cache [0x01400000, 0x01680000, 0x03400000)
total_blobs=1527 nmethods=1173 adapters=287 free_code_cache=30229Kb largest_free_block=30953792

Compilation events (10 events):
Event: 17.352 Thread 0x03525000 1182 java.awt.Container::getLayout (5 bytes)
Event: 17.352 Thread 0x03525000 nmethod 1182 0x01676648 code [0x01676740, 0x016767c0]
Event: 17.356 Thread 0x03525000 1183 sun.awt.SunToolkit::awtLock (7 bytes)
Event: 17.357 Thread 0x03525000 nmethod 1183 0x01676808 code [0x01676910, 0x0167699c]
Event: 17.400 Thread 0x03525000 1184 roomeqwizard.tA: (778 bytes)
Event: 17.403 Thread 0x03525000 nmethod 1184 0x01676a48 code [0x01676c80, 0x016774ac]
Event: 17.647 Thread 0x03525000 1185 java.lang.Math::max (45 bytes)
Event: 17.647 Thread 0x03525000 nmethod 1185 0x01677f08 code [0x01678000, 0x01678160]
Event: 17.647 Thread 0x03525000 1186 ! sun.java2d.pipe.AAShapePipe::renderTiles (349 bytes)
Event: 17.651 Thread 0x03525000 nmethod 1186 0x016781c8 code [0x01678460, 0x016795f0]

GC Heap History (10 events):
Event: 4.579 GC heap before
{Heap before GC invocations=10 (full 1):
def new generation total 6336K, used 4455K [0x0eab0000, 0x0f180000, 0x19550000)
eden space 5696K, 66% used [0x0eab0000, 0x0ee69e70, 0x0f040000)
from space 640K, 100% used [0x0f0e0000, 0x0f180000, 0x0f180000)
to space 640K, 0% used [0x0f040000, 0x0f040000, 0x0f0e0000)
tenured generation total 13884K, used 8467K [0x19550000, 0x1a2df000, 0x2eab0000)
the space 13884K, 60% used [0x19550000, 0x19d94d18, 0x19d94e00, 0x1a2df000)
compacting perm gen total 12288K, used 6090K [0x2eab0000, 0x2f6b0000, 0x32ab0000)
the space 12288K, 49% used [0x2eab0000, 0x2f0a2b18, 0x2f0a2c00, 0x2f6b0000)
ro space 10240K, 42% used [0x32ab0000, 0x32ef1d60, 0x32ef1e00, 0x334b0000)
rw space 12288K, 54% used [0x334b0000, 0x33b32928, 0x33b32a00, 0x340b0000)
Event: 4.593 GC heap after
Heap after GC invocations=11 (full 1):
def new generation total 6336K, used 640K [0x0eab0000, 0x0f180000, 0x19550000)
eden space 5696K, 0% used [0x0eab0000, 0x0eab0000, 0x0f040000)
from space 640K, 100% used [0x0f040000, 0x0f0e0000, 0x0f0e0000)
to space 640K, 0% used [0x0f0e0000, 0x0f0e0000, 0x0f180000)
tenured generation total 13884K, used 9230K [0x19550000, 0x1a2df000, 0x2eab0000)
the space 13884K, 66% used [0x19550000, 0x19e538c0, 0x19e53a00, 0x1a2df000)
compacting perm gen total 12288K, used 6090K [0x2eab0000, 0x2f6b0000, 0x32ab0000)
the space 12288K, 49% used [0x2eab0000, 0x2f0a2b18, 0x2f0a2c00, 0x2f6b0000)
ro space 10240K, 42% used [0x32ab0000, 0x32ef1d60, 0x32ef1e00, 0x334b0000)
rw space 12288K, 54% used [0x334b0000, 0x33b32928, 0x33b32a00, 0x340b0000)
}
Event: 4.891 GC heap before
{Heap before GC invocations=11 (full 1):
def new generation total 6336K, used 3642K [0x0eab0000, 0x0f180000, 0x19550000)
eden space 5696K, 52% used [0x0eab0000, 0x0ed9eb88, 0x0f040000)
from space 640K, 100% used [0x0f040000, 0x0f0e0000, 0x0f0e0000)
to space 640K, 0% used [0x0f0e0000, 0x0f0e0000, 0x0f180000)
tenured generation total 13884K, used 9230K [0x19550000, 0x1a2df000, 0x2eab0000)
the space 13884K, 66% used [0x19550000, 0x19e538c0, 0x19e53a00, 0x1a2df000)
compacting perm gen total 12288K, used 6100K [0x2eab0000, 0x2f6b0000, 0x32ab0000)
the space 12288K, 49% used [0x2eab0000, 0x2f0a5250, 0x2f0a5400, 0x2f6b0000)
ro space 10240K, 42% used [0x32ab0000, 0x32ef1d60, 0x32ef1e00, 0x334b0000)
rw space 12288K, 54% used [0x334b0000, 0x33b32928, 0x33b32a00, 0x340b0000)
Event: 5.046 GC heap after
Heap after GC invocations=12 (full 2):
def new generation total 9024K, used 0K [0x0eab0000, 0x0f470000, 0x19550000)
eden space 8064K, 0% used [0x0eab0000, 0x0eab0000, 0x0f290000)
from space 960K, 0% used [0x0f290000, 0x0f290000, 0x0f380000)
to space 960K, 0% used [0x0f380000, 0x0f380000, 0x0f470000)
tenured generation total 19912K, used 11945K [0x19550000, 0x1a8c2000, 0x2eab0000)
the space 19912K, 59% used [0x19550000, 0x1a0fa4d8, 0x1a0fa600, 0x1a8c2000)
compacting perm gen total 12288K, used 6100K [0x2eab0000, 0x2f6b0000, 0x32ab0000)
the space 12288K, 49% used [0x2eab0000, 0x2f0a5250, 0x2f0a5400, 0x2f6b0000)
ro space 10240K, 42% used [0x32ab0000, 0x32ef1d60, 0x32ef1e00, 0x334b0000)
rw space 12288K, 54% used [0x334b0000, 0x33b32928, 0x33b32a00, 0x340b0000)
}
Event: 5.202 GC heap before
{Heap before GC invocations=12 (full 2):
def new generation total 9024K, used 7020K [0x0eab0000, 0x0f470000, 0x19550000)
eden space 8064K, 87% used [0x0eab0000, 0x0f18b310, 0x0f290000)
from space 960K, 0% used [0x0f290000, 0x0f290000, 0x0f380000)
to space 960K, 0% used [0x0f380000, 0x0f380000, 0x0f470000)
tenured generation total 19912K, used 11945K [0x19550000, 0x1a8c2000, 0x2eab0000)
the space 19912K, 59% used [0x19550000, 0x1a0fa4d8, 0x1a0fa600, 0x1a8c2000)
compacting perm gen total 12288K, used 6232K [0x2eab0000, 0x2f6b0000, 0x32ab0000)
the space 12288K, 50% used [0x2eab0000, 0x2f0c6028, 0x2f0c6200, 0x2f6b0000)
ro space 10240K, 42% used [0x32ab0000, 0x32ef1d60, 0x32ef1e00, 0x334b0000)
rw space 12288K, 54% used [0x334b0000, 0x33b32928, 0x33b32a00, 0x340b0000)
Event: 5.221 GC heap after
Heap after GC invocations=13 (full 2):
def new generation total 9024K, used 32K [0x0eab0000, 0x0f470000, 0x19550000)
eden space 8064K, 0% used [0x0eab0000, 0x0eab0000, 0x0f290000)
from space 960K, 3% used [0x0f380000, 0x0f388168, 0x0f470000)
to space 960K, 0% used [0x0f290000, 0x0f290000, 0x0f380000)
tenured generation total 19912K, used 18736K [0x19550000, 0x1a8c2000, 0x2eab0000)
the space 19912K, 94% used [0x19550000, 0x1a79c328, 0x1a79c400, 0x1a8c2000)
compacting perm gen total 12288K, used 6232K [0x2eab0000, 0x2f6b0000, 0x32ab0000)
the space 12288K, 50% used [0x2eab0000, 0x2f0c6028, 0x2f0c6200, 0x2f6b0000)
ro space 10240K, 42% used [0x32ab0000, 0x32ef1d60, 0x32ef1e00, 0x334b0000)
rw space 12288K, 54% used [0x334b0000, 0x33b32928, 0x33b32a00, 0x340b0000)
}
Event: 6.620 GC heap before
{Heap before GC invocations=13 (full 2):
def new generation total 9024K, used 8096K [0x0eab0000, 0x0f470000, 0x19550000)
eden space 8064K, 100% used [0x0eab0000, 0x0f290000, 0x0f290000)
from space 960K, 3% used [0x0f380000, 0x0f388168, 0x0f470000)
to space 960K, 0% used [0x0f290000, 0x0f290000, 0x0f380000)
tenured generation total 19912K, used 18736K [0x19550000, 0x1a8c2000, 0x2eab0000)
the space 19912K, 94% used [0x19550000, 0x1a79c328, 0x1a79c400, 0x1a8c2000)
compacting perm gen total 12288K, used 6448K [0x2eab0000, 0x2f6b0000, 0x32ab0000)
the space 12288K, 52% used [0x2eab0000, 0x2f0fc188, 0x2f0fc200, 0x2f6b0000)
ro space 10240K, 42% used [0x32ab0000, 0x32ef1d60, 0x32ef1e00, 0x334b0000)
rw space 12288K, 54% used [0x334b0000, 0x33b32928, 0x33b32a00, 0x340b0000)
Event: 6.791 GC heap after
Heap after GC invocations=14 (full 3):
def new generation total 17216K, used 0K [0x0eab0000, 0x0fd50000, 0x19550000)
eden space 15360K, 0% used [0x0eab0000, 0x0eab0000, 0x0f9b0000)
from space 1856K, 0% used [0x0f9b0000, 0x0f9b0000, 0x0fb80000)
to space 1856K, 0% used [0x0fb80000, 0x0fb80000, 0x0fd50000)
tenured generation total 38032K, used 22819K [0x19550000, 0x1ba74000, 0x2eab0000)
the space 38032K, 59% used [0x19550000, 0x1ab98cc0, 0x1ab98e00, 0x1ba74000)
compacting perm gen total 12288K, used 6448K [0x2eab0000, 0x2f6b0000, 0x32ab0000)
the space 12288K, 52% used [0x2eab0000, 0x2f0fc188, 0x2f0fc200, 0x2f6b0000)
ro space 10240K, 42% used [0x32ab0000, 0x32ef1d60, 0x32ef1e00, 0x334b0000)
rw space 12288K, 54% used [0x334b0000, 0x33b32928, 0x33b32a00, 0x340b0000)
}
Event: 16.785 GC heap before
{Heap before GC invocations=14 (full 3):
def new generation total 17216K, used 15360K [0x0eab0000, 0x0fd50000, 0x19550000)
eden space 15360K, 100% used [0x0eab0000, 0x0f9b0000, 0x0f9b0000)
from space 1856K, 0% used [0x0f9b0000, 0x0f9b0000, 0x0fb80000)
to space 1856K, 0% used [0x0fb80000, 0x0fb80000, 0x0fd50000)
tenured generation total 38032K, used 22819K [0x19550000, 0x1ba74000, 0x2eab0000)
the space 38032K, 59% used [0x19550000, 0x1ab98cc0, 0x1ab98e00, 0x1ba74000)
compacting perm gen total 12288K, used 6875K [0x2eab0000, 0x2f6b0000, 0x32ab0000)
the space 12288K, 55% used [0x2eab0000, 0x2f166e60, 0x2f167000, 0x2f6b0000)
ro space 10240K, 42% used [0x32ab0000, 0x32ef1d60, 0x32ef1e00, 0x334b0000)
rw space 12288K, 54% used [0x334b0000, 0x33b32928, 0x33b32a00, 0x340b0000)
Event: 16.794 GC heap after
Heap after GC invocations=15 (full 3):
def new generation total 17216K, used 756K [0x0eab0000, 0x0fd50000, 0x19550000)
eden space 15360K, 0% used [0x0eab0000, 0x0eab0000, 0x0f9b0000)
from space 1856K, 40% used [0x0fb80000, 0x0fc3d220, 0x0fd50000)
to space 1856K, 0% used [0x0f9b0000, 0x0f9b0000, 0x0fb80000)
tenured generation total 38032K, used 22819K [0x19550000, 0x1ba74000, 0x2eab0000)
the space 38032K, 59% used [0x19550000, 0x1ab98cc0, 0x1ab98e00, 0x1ba74000)
compacting perm gen total 12288K, used 6875K [0x2eab0000, 0x2f6b0000, 0x32ab0000)
the space 12288K, 55% used [0x2eab0000, 0x2f166e60, 0x2f167000, 0x2f6b0000)
ro space 10240K, 42% used [0x32ab0000, 0x32ef1d60, 0x32ef1e00, 0x334b0000)
rw space 12288K, 54% used [0x334b0000, 0x33b32928, 0x33b32a00, 0x340b0000)
}

Deoptimization events (0 events):
No events

Internal exceptions (10 events):
Event: 17.209 Thread 0x00cebc00 Threw 0x0f05d650 at C:\jdk7u2_32P\jdk7u17\hotspot\src\share\vm\prims\jvm.cpp:1166
Event: 17.210 Thread 0x00cebc00 Threw 0x0f0608f8 at C:\jdk7u2_32P\jdk7u17\hotspot\src\share\vm\prims\jvm.cpp:1166
Event: 17.211 Thread 0x00cebc00 Threw 0x0f062e90 at C:\jdk7u2_32P\jdk7u17\hotspot\src\share\vm\prims\jvm.cpp:1166
Event: 17.217 Thread 0x00cebc00 Threw 0x0f071af0 at C:\jdk7u2_32P\jdk7u17\hotspot\src\share\vm\prims\jvm.cpp:1166
Event: 17.222 Thread 0x00cebc00 Threw 0x0f07e960 at C:\jdk7u2_32P\jdk7u17\hotspot\src\share\vm\prims\jvm.cpp:1166
Event: 17.248 Thread 0x00c81800 Threw 0x0ed91868 at C:\jdk7u2_32P\jdk7u17\hotspot\src\share\vm\prims\jvm.cpp:1166
Event: 17.258 Thread 0x00cebc00 Threw 0x0f08beb8 at C:\jdk7u2_32P\jdk7u17\hotspot\src\share\vm\prims\jvm.cpp:1166
Event: 17.285 Thread 0x00cebc00 Threw 0x0f0a52e8 at C:\jdk7u2_32P\jdk7u17\hotspot\src\share\vm\prims\jvm.cpp:1166
Event: 17.290 Thread 0x00cebc00 Threw 0x0f0b0ec0 at C:\jdk7u2_32P\jdk7u17\hotspot\src\share\vm\prims\jvm.cpp:1166
Event: 17.294 Thread 0x00cebc00 Threw 0x0f0c6b50 at C:\jdk7u2_32P\jdk7u17\hotspot\src\share\vm\prims\jvm.cpp:1166

Events (10 events):
Event: 17.344 loading class 0x341290f8 done
Event: 17.344 loading class 0x34156028 done
Event: 17.345 loading class 0x03516c40
Event: 17.345 loading class 0x03516c40 done
Event: 17.345 loading class 0x03516b60
Event: 17.345 loading class 0x03516b60 done
Event: 17.345 loading class 0x03516b98
Event: 17.345 loading class 0x03516b98 done
Event: 17.345 loading class 0x03516c08
Event: 17.345 loading class 0x03516c08 done


Dynamic libraries:
0x00400000 - 0x00426000 C:\Program Files\Room EQ Wizard V5\roomeqwizard.exe
0x7c900000 - 0x7c9b2000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntdll.dll
0x7c800000 - 0x7c8f6000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll
0x7e410000 - 0x7e4a1000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\USER32.dll
0x77f10000 - 0x77f59000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\GDI32.dll
0x7c9c0000 - 0x7d1d7000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHELL32.dll
0x77dd0000 - 0x77e6b000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\ADVAPI32.dll
0x77e70000 - 0x77f03000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\RPCRT4.dll
0x77fe0000 - 0x77ff1000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\Secur32.dll
0x77c10000 - 0x77c68000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\msvcrt.dll
0x77f60000 - 0x77fd6000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHLWAPI.dll
0x76390000 - 0x763ad000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\IMM32.DLL
0x773d0000 - 0x774d3000 C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.Windows.Common-Controls_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.2600.6028_x-ww_61e65202\comctl32.dll
0x5d090000 - 0x5d12a000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\comctl32.dll
0x6e7c0000 - 0x6eb0c000 C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\client\jvm.dll
0x71ad0000 - 0x71ad9000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\WSOCK32.dll
0x71ab0000 - 0x71ac7000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\WS2_32.dll
0x71aa0000 - 0x71aa8000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\WS2HELP.dll
0x76b40000 - 0x76b6d000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\WINMM.dll
0x76bf0000 - 0x76bfb000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\PSAPI.DLL
0x78aa0000 - 0x78b5e000 C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\MSVCR100.dll
0x6e710000 - 0x6e71c000 C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\verify.dll
0x6d4c0000 - 0x6d4e0000 C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\java.dll
0x6e7a0000 - 0x6e7b3000 C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\zip.dll
0x6d000000 - 0x6d142000 C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\awt.dll
0x77120000 - 0x771ab000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\OLEAUT32.dll
0x774e0000 - 0x7761e000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\ole32.dll
0x74720000 - 0x7476c000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSCTF.dll
0x755c0000 - 0x755ee000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\msctfime.ime
0x4fdd0000 - 0x4ff76000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\d3d9.dll
0x6d990000 - 0x6d996000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\d3d8thk.dll
0x77c00000 - 0x77c08000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\VERSION.dll
0x6d270000 - 0x6d29a000 C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\fontmanager.dll
0x6e4e0000 - 0x6e4f4000 C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\net.dll
0x6e500000 - 0x6e50e000 C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\nio.dll
0x6e6b0000 - 0x6e6e1000 C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\t2k.dll
0x6d180000 - 0x6d1a4000 C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\dcpr.dll
0x00a00000 - 0x00a0a000 C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\win32com.dll
0x6e350000 - 0x6e35a000 C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\jsound.dll
0x6e360000 - 0x6e369000 C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\jsoundds.dll
0x73f10000 - 0x73f6c000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\DSOUND.dll
0x76c30000 - 0x76c5e000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\WINTRUST.dll
0x77a80000 - 0x77b15000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\CRYPT32.dll
0x77b20000 - 0x77b32000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSASN1.dll
0x76c90000 - 0x76cb8000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\IMAGEHLP.dll
0x72d20000 - 0x72d29000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\wdmaud.drv
0x72d10000 - 0x72d18000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\msacm32.drv
0x77be0000 - 0x77bf5000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSACM32.dll
0x77bd0000 - 0x77bd7000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\midimap.dll
0x77920000 - 0x77a13000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\SETUPAPI.dll
0x5b860000 - 0x5b8b5000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\netapi32.dll
0x77b40000 - 0x77b62000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\appHelp.dll
0x76fd0000 - 0x7704f000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\CLBCATQ.DLL
0x77050000 - 0x77115000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\COMRes.dll
0x05280000 - 0x0528d000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\AcSignIcon.dll
0x05320000 - 0x056c1000 C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC90.MFC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.6161_x-ww_028bc148\mfc90u.dll
0x78520000 - 0x785c3000 C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC90.CRT_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.6161_x-ww_31a54e43\MSVCR90.dll
0x76380000 - 0x76385000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSIMG32.dll
0x5ad70000 - 0x5ada8000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\UxTheme.dll
0x5d360000 - 0x5d36d000 C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC90.MFCLOC_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_9.0.30729.6161_x-ww_730c3508\MFC90ENU.DLL
0x661d0000 - 0x663ef000 C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveShellExtensions.dll
0x68ef0000 - 0x68fe3000 C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveUtil.DLL
0x3d930000 - 0x3da16000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\WININET.dll
0x05710000 - 0x05719000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\Normaliz.dll
0x78130000 - 0x78263000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\urlmon.dll
0x3dfd0000 - 0x3e1bc000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\iertutil.dll
0x05720000 - 0x057bb000 C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.CRT_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.6195_x-ww_44262b86\MSVCR80.dll
0x68ff0000 - 0x68ff7000 C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveNew.DLL
0x7c630000 - 0x7c64b000 C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.VC80.ATL_1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b_8.0.50727.6195_x-ww_a4c618fa\ATL80.DLL
0x68000000 - 0x68036000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\rsaenh.dll
0x77a20000 - 0x77a74000 C:\WINDOWS\System32\cscui.dll
0x76600000 - 0x7661d000 C:\WINDOWS\System32\CSCDLL.dll
0x05a70000 - 0x05d35000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\xpsp2res.dll
0x05d40000 - 0x05d9b000 C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\PDFShell.dll
0x71b20000 - 0x71b32000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\MPR.dll
0x75f60000 - 0x75f67000 C:\WINDOWS\System32\drprov.dll
0x71c10000 - 0x71c1e000 C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntlanman.dll
0x71cd0000 - 0x71ce7000 C:\WINDOWS\System32\NETUI0.dll
0x71c90000 - 0x71cd0000 C:\WINDOWS\System32\NETUI1.dll
0x71c80000 - 0x71c87000 C:\WINDOWS\System32\NETRAP.dll
0x71bf0000 - 0x71c03000 C:\WINDOWS\System32\SAMLIB.dll
0x75f70000 - 0x75f7a000 C:\WINDOWS\System32\davclnt.dll
0x7e290000 - 0x7e401000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll
0x754d0000 - 0x75550000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\CRYPTUI.dll
0x76f60000 - 0x76f8c000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\WLDAP32.dll
0x769c0000 - 0x76a74000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\USERENV.dll
0x73d70000 - 0x73d83000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\shgina.dll
0x75970000 - 0x75a68000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSGINA.dll
0x74320000 - 0x7435d000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\ODBC32.dll
0x763b0000 - 0x763f9000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\comdlg32.dll
0x76360000 - 0x76370000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\WINSTA.dll
0x05a40000 - 0x05a57000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\odbcint.dll
0x593f0000 - 0x59482000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\wiashext.dll
0x4ec50000 - 0x4edfb000 C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.Windows.GdiPlus_6595b64144ccf1df_1.0.6002.22791_x-ww_c8dff154\gdiplus.dll
0x73ba0000 - 0x73bb3000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\sti.dll
0x74ae0000 - 0x74ae7000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\CFGMGR32.dll
0x76980000 - 0x76988000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\LINKINFO.dll
0x76990000 - 0x769b5000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntshrui.dll
0x76b20000 - 0x76b31000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\ATL.DLL
0x6e370000 - 0x6e39d000 C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\kcms.dll
0x71a50000 - 0x71a8f000 C:\WINDOWS\System32\mswsock.dll
0x76f20000 - 0x76f47000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\DNSAPI.dll
0x76d60000 - 0x76d79000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\iphlpapi.dll
0x76fb0000 - 0x76fb8000 C:\WINDOWS\System32\winrnr.dll
0x64000000 - 0x64021000 C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mdnsNSP.dll
0x76fc0000 - 0x76fc6000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\rasadhlp.dll
0x06bf0000 - 0x06c48000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\hnetcfg.dll
0x71a90000 - 0x71a98000 C:\WINDOWS\System32\wshtcpip.dll
0x06ac0000 - 0x06ae1000 C:\jexepackres\JXA2E1A8\jasiohost32.dll
0x73ee0000 - 0x73ee4000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\KsUser.dll
0x59a60000 - 0x59b01000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\dbghelp.dll

VM Arguments:
jvm_args: -Djava.library.path=C:\jexepackres\JXA2E1A8;C:\Program Files\Room EQ Wizard V5 exit abort vfprintf -Xmx512m -OP:-Xmx512m -OP:-Xms24m 
java_command: <unknown>
Launcher Type: generic

Environment Variables:
PATH=C:\jexepackres\JXA2E1A8;C:\Program Files\Room EQ Wizard V5;  äà  "‘|   H� ¼à ã é�|(‘|ÿÿÿÿ"‘|›‘|Û‘|Tã\ã  4ã(‘|†‘|Û‘|Ä ‘|Ð @ x  àG# 
@ ¨ $# @8#  LâàG# `â6
‘| àG#  88# 4ãx 4ã�	‘| ] ‘| Pn  88# x @8# ¨ 5‘|>‘| $# $# @  €ý �|  €ýx ¨ `‘| ˜|  Ä ‘|Ð -ÿ |   dã 4ã x ù xâð Lç é�|` ‘|ÿÿÿÿ] ‘|yY�|  @8# ˜äÐ    <‹¦n x ÐPnð ž@8# Œã¦•
USERNAME=Administrator
OS=Windows_NT
PROCESSOR_IDENTIFIER=x86 Family 6 Model 9 Stepping 5, GenuineIntel



--------------- S Y S T E M ---------------

OS: Windows XP Build 2600 Service Pack 3

CPU:total 1 (1 cores per cpu, 1 threads per core) family 6 model 9 stepping 5, cmov, cx8, fxsr, mmx, sse, sse2, tsc

Memory: 4k page, physical 785640k(375196k free), swap 2316476k(1955152k free)

vm_info: Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (23.7-b01) for windows-x86 JRE (1.7.0_17-b02), built on Mar 1 2013 05:04:36 by "java_re" with unknown MS VC++:1600

time: Sun Apr 14 00:31:54 2013
elapsed time: 17 seconds


----------



## JohnM

boxerdog said:


> Hello John: I am running the latest beta 13 and am getting java vm errors which shuts down rew. It happens sometimes when browsing for umic-1 calibration files or saving graphs.I am running the latest java but it happened with an older version as well.


From the log file that seems to be a Java problem rather than an REW problem. There is a report of something similar for Win 8/Win 7/Vista at http://www.java.com/en/download/help/exception_access.xml though from your report you are using XP SP3. Crashes of that sort are sometimes related to graphics card driver issues, though there is no obvious indication of that in the log file. Worth checking the REW log files (their location is shown in the help -> about dialog) but I'm not optimistic of finding anything useful there.


----------



## boxerdog

Thanks for your response I will try installing an earlier version of the graphic card drivers.


----------



## boxerdog

JohnM said:


> From the log file that seems to be a Java problem rather than an REW problem. There is a report of something similar for Win 8/Win 7/Vista at http://www.java.com/en/download/help/exception_access.xml though from your report you are using XP SP3. Crashes of that sort are sometimes related to graphics card driver issues, though there is no obvious indication of that in the log file. Worth checking the REW log files (their location is shown in the help -> about dialog) but I'm not optimistic of finding anything useful there.



AWSOME CALL: I rolled back my video driver and latest REW Beta with latest Java run flawlessly.

Thanks again


----------



## markus76

Hi,

Downloaded the latest OS X app bundle (RoomEQWizardV5.01beta13-OSX.zip) from http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/downloads-area/47460-v5-01-beta-downloads-asio-support.html

Opening the app throws an error:


----------



## EarlK

*Re: V5.10 Beta release - Problem with Mountain Lion ?*



markus76 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Downloaded the latest OS X app bundle (RoomEQWizardV5.01beta13-OSX.zip) from http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/downloads-area/47460-v5-01-beta-downloads-asio-support.html
> 
> Opening the app throws an error:












Hi Markus,

You may have  *this same problem, *  as outlined within the linked to thread .

:sn:


----------



## markus76

Yes, that fixed the problem. Thanks Earl.


----------



## JohnM

V5.01 beta 14 is now available in the download thread here.


----------



## EarlK

Nice update John ! :clap:

Thanks, :sn:


----------



## BigAl33

Hi, 
Just to let you know that the latest ver takes about 20- 30 seconds before it becomes responsive. I click on preferences as soon as the program window comes up and it doesn't apear until 30 secs later.
Do you need any logs or info? Please let me know

I am using the latest ver of Java; jre-7u21-windows-i586.exe
I uninstalled REW and went back to beta 13 and all was ok. I uninstalled beta 13 and installed beta 14 and get the same thing.


----------



## Ollboll

Haven't yet tried version 14 yet but the delay of the sweeps will come in very very handy since I'm in the process of setting up multisub systems. Using multiple short sweeps in a measurement while moving the microphone in between the sweeps works extremely well to get averages over a large area fast.


----------



## JohnM

BigAl33 said:


> Just to let you know that the latest ver takes about 20- 30 seconds before it becomes responsive. I click on preferences as soon as the program window comes up and it doesn't apear until 30 secs later. Do you need any logs or info? Please let me know


Please check the log files (location is shown on the About REW dialog) to see if any errors have been logged, if so please attach the log file.


----------



## 3ll3d00d

the latest beta does nothing when I hit the EQ button, log says

Exception in thread "AWT-EventQueue-0" java.lang.IllegalArgumentException: (minimum <= value <= maximum) is false
at javax.swing.SpinnerNumberModel.<init>(Unknown Source)
at javax.swing.SpinnerNumberModel.<init>(Unknown Source)
at roomeqwizard.GD.<init>(Unknown Source)
at roomeqwizard.cB.<init>(Unknown Source)
at roomeqwizard.cB.A(Unknown Source)
at roomeqwizard.kD.<init>(Unknown Source)
at roomeqwizard.kD.N(Unknown Source)
at roomeqwizard.FA.actionPerformed(Unknown Source)
at javax.swing.AbstractButton.fireActionPerformed(Unknown Source)
at javax.swing.AbstractButton$Handler.actionPerformed(Unknown Source)
at javax.swing.DefaultButtonModel.fireActionPerformed(Unknown Source)
at javax.swing.DefaultButtonModel.setPressed(Unknown Source)
at javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicButtonListener.mouseReleased(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.AWTEventMulticaster.mouseReleased(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.Component.processMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
at javax.swing.JComponent.processMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.Component.processEvent(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.Container.processEvent(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.Component.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.retargetMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.processMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.Window.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventQueue.access$200(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventQueue$3.run(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventQueue$3.run(Unknown Source)
at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
at java.security.ProtectionDomain$1.doIntersectionPrivilege(Unknown Source)
at java.security.ProtectionDomain$1.doIntersectionPrivilege(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventQueue$4.run(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventQueue$4.run(Unknown Source)
at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
at java.security.ProtectionDomain$1.doIntersectionPrivilege(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(Unknown Source)

the previous beta worked ok, all other windows seem ok too (e.g. can measure, set prefs, use RTA). 

This is on windows 7 enterprise 64bit, default jvm is java7, rew installed using windows exe.

edit: hmmm, worked fine after restarting the app.


----------



## JohnM

3ll3d00d said:


> the latest beta does nothing when I hit the EQ button


If you run regedit and navigate to HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\JavaSoft\Prefs\room eq wizard, check the values of the lfriseend and lfrisestart keys. If lfriseend is less than 10 or lfrisestart is less than 50 please let me know what values they have then either delete those 2 keys or set lfriseend to 20 and lfrisestart to 100.


----------



## BigAl33

JohnM said:


> Please check the log files (location is shown on the About REW dialog) to see if any errors have been logged, if so please attach the log file.


Hi John,
No errors in the log, it only says

Apr 24, 2013 9:58:14 PM roomeqwizard.RoomEQ_Wizard main
INFO: REW started

Anything else I can do, or anything else you need to know?


----------



## JohnM

BigAl33 said:


> Anything else I can do, or anything else you need to know?


Difficult to see why there should be a delay then. On startup the list of recently used files can get validated, so if you had a measurement that was on a drive or location that is no longer available that might lead to a delay, as might having a cal file on a location that was no longer available, but neither would be REW version-specific. I don't experience any delays, so it is not a general issue.


----------



## BigAl33

Ok,
All files are in the same place and available, I'll stick with Beta 13 then.
Thanks


----------



## 3ll3d00d

JohnM said:


> If you run regedit and navigate to HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\JavaSoft\Prefs\room eq wizard, check the values of the lfriseend and lfrisestart keys. If lfriseend is less than 10 or lfrisestart is less than 50 please let me know what values they have then either delete those 2 keys or set lfriseend to 20 and lfrisestart to 100.


They were at 0 and -10 (start/end)


----------



## crunch

Hi!
Trying in vain to get it to work with my RME 96/52 card, installed beta, etc.. any tips? I'm on win7 32, here's the dump from soundcard_debug.txt, attached! Am I missing something really obvious here?

BTW, I think it's terrific this is maintained so well, I've known about this app for a while, but I finally got a measurement mic, etc.. can't wait to find out how messed up my room is! : )

Thank you very much!


----------



## JohnM

crunch said:


> Trying in vain to get it to work with my RME 96/52 card, installed beta, etc.. any tips? I'm on win7 32, here's the dump from soundcard_debug.txt, attached! Am I missing something really obvious here?


Have you selected ASIO as the driver setting in the REW soundcard settings?


----------



## crunch

JohnM said:


> Have you selected ASIO as the driver setting in the REW soundcard settings?


Hi John,
Thank you for the reply. I absolutely have selected asio, selecting one of the adat inputs (#14 if you must know) and one of spdifs as the outputs (the right channel), and then using 13 and 25 respectively for timing... I'll be back there shortly and can give you the exact error message I'm receiving.. Will post when I do!


----------



## crunch

The exact error I'm getting is:

The soundcard did not provide any input data, please check that it is connected.

Here's my setup, please review image attached.


----------



## JohnM

crunch said:


> The exact error I'm getting is:
> 
> The soundcard did not provide any input data, please check that it is connected.


Try increasing the ASIO buffer setting, the larger the better. If you have no luck with that worth having a go with the Java drivers.


----------



## JohnM

V5.01 beta 15 has been uploaded, with a fix for the beta 14 problem of the EQ window not opening after making a new measurement.


----------



## AudiocRaver

Thanks, John. I can't think of a piece of software that has better support than REW. We appreciate your great work.:bigsmile:


----------



## Phillips

+1


----------



## crunch

Still no bueno, I said forget it and went to work to grab an M Audio Mobile Pre thingy we use for VO...

That works fine, thank you!


----------



## crunch

crunch said:


> Still no bueno, I said forget it and went to work to grab an M Audio Mobile Pre thingy we use for VO...


Thank you for following up John! (I can't/don't see option to pm, I don't think I have enough posts!)

I tried all buffer settings:

64
128
256
512
1024
2048
4096
8192

Also played with what device was doing clock sync reference, one of the adat/lightpipe devices or the spdif.


----------



## JohnM

crunch said:


> I tried all buffer settings


Oh well, worth a shot. Could you try the beta 11 version to see if that works with your card? It's a PCI card, isn't it? Had another report of the same problem with a PCI card today, but beta 11 is working for that one.


----------



## JohnM

V5.01 beta 16 has been uploaded, may resolve the 'No Input Data' problem seen with some ASIO cards.


----------



## LastButNotLeast

I still can't get ctrl-shift-0 to remove smoothing (beta 16, Vista Home Premium).
Works fine on my mac!


----------



## JohnM

LastButNotLeast said:


> I still can't get ctrl-shift-0 to remove smoothing (beta 16, Vista Home Premium).
> Works fine on my mac!


From Vista onwards the ctrl-shift-0 shortcut is intercepted by the OS to change input language (surely everyone knows that ) but there is a solution: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/967893

P.S. another way to remove smoothing is to use the key sequence for the smoothing that is already applied. For example, if the trace is smoothed to 1/3 octave then pressing ctrl+shift+3 will remove smoothing.


----------



## JohnM

V5.01 beta 17 has been uploaded, main change this time is the addition of a simulator for rectangular rooms allowing up to 4 subs to be simulated at multiple listening positions.


----------



## silent117

I have encountered a small issue on Beta 17. When using the impulse response export dialogue, the "OK" and "Cancel"-Buttons disappear as soon as you switch from mono to stereo. When the dialogue was opened with stereo already selected, everything works fine.

I guess a simple "redraw window" would suffice to solve the problem.

I've attached an image to explain the situation further.


----------



## JohnM

silent117 said:


> I have encountered a small issue on Beta 17. When using the impulse response export dialogue, the "OK" and "Cancel"-Buttons disappear as soon as you switch from mono to stereo. When the dialogue was opened with stereo already selected, everything works fine.


Thanks, I've fixed that for the next release.


----------



## bandido

When I chose "drivers" to ASIO, my soundcard EMU0404 USB didn't show up. I hope I can use REW in ASIO mode with my soundcard in the future.
Thanks


----------



## JohnM

bandido said:


> When I chose "drivers" to ASIO, my soundcard EMU0404 USB didn't show up.


- I guess you have installed ASIO drivers for the EMU0404?
- Was the card plugged in before starting REW?
- Are there any error messages in the REW log files? They are in your home directory in a folder called REW, the location is shown in the REW Help -> About box.


----------



## bandido

JohnM said:


> - I guess you have installed ASIO drivers for the EMU0404?
> - Was the card plugged in before starting REW?
> - Are there any error messages in the REW log files? They are in your home directory in a folder called REW, the location is shown in the REW Help -> About box.


 Oh, I plugged in the card before starting REW and it's worked now. 
Thank you, JohnM.


----------



## jtalden

Need Help.
Beta 17 on HP *notebook *with Win 7. 
The EQ window adds a 1.8 dB/octave slope to the high end and low end of my house curve. I can change the 2 values to 0 and all is well for that measurement. The same problem recurs for the next measurement. I have found no way to eliminate the distortion to my house curve other than manually making these changes to each measurement.

On my *desktop *win 7 machine this problem does not present itself. The default values for the slopes are 0 dB/octave for both high and low slopes so there is no distortion to the house curve on new measurements.

What am I missing? How do I get my HP notebook to behave?

EDIT: Resolved. I finally spotted the default settings in EQ preferences.


----------



## Mhuss

I'm trying to get REW5.01 running on my ASIO system (Focusrite Scarlett). I have played around with the settings quite a bit, but I can't get REW to generate any sound. The logfile is full of many copies of the same error message:

May 24, 2013 11:19:09 PM roomeqwizard.tA run
SEVERE: Exception in SplMeasure run
java.lang.NullPointerException
java.lang.NullPointerException
at roomeqwizard.CC.A(Unknown Source)
at roomeqwizard.tA.run(Unknown Source)

Drivers: ASIO
ASIO Device: Focusrite USB 2.0 Driver
Output: Output1
Input: Input 1

--mark


----------



## JohnM

Mhuss said:


> I'm trying to get REW5.01 running on my ASIO system (Focusrite Scarlett). I have played around with the settings quite a bit, but I can't get REW to generate any sound. The logfile is full of many copies of the same error message


Please attach a screenshot of your REW soundcard preferences and a log file, you may need to use the post padding thread to get to 5 posts first and wait an hour.


----------



## Mhuss

The settings snap is attached. I could not add the original log file since it was 77k, but is consists entirely of entries like this:
May 24, 2013 11:24:25 PM roomeqwizard.tA run
SEVERE: Exception in SplMeasure run
java.lang.NullPointerException
java.lang.NullPointerException
at roomeqwizard.CC.A(Unknown Source)
at roomeqwizard.tA.run(Unknown Source)

May 24, 2013 11:24:25 PM roomeqwizard.tA run
SEVERE: Exception in SplMeasure run
java.lang.NullPointerException
java.lang.NullPointerException
at roomeqwizard.CC.A(Unknown Source)
at roomeqwizard.tA.run(Unknown Source)

May 24, 2013 11:24:25 PM roomeqwizard.tA run
SEVERE: Exception in SplMeasure run
java.lang.NullPointerException
java.lang.NullPointerException
at roomeqwizard.CC.A(Unknown Source)
at roomeqwizard.tA.run(Unknown Source)

May 24, 2013 11:24:25 PM roomeqwizard.tA run
SEVERE: Exception in SplMeasure run
java.lang.NullPointerException
java.lang.NullPointerException
at roomeqwizard.CC.A(Unknown Source)
at roomeqwizard.tA.run(Unknown Source)

[...]

Today's log has something new:
May 28, 2013 3:48:22 PM roomeqwizard.RoomEQ_Wizard main
INFO: REW started
Error loading win32com: java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: no win32com in java.library.path
Exception in thread "AWT-EventQueue-0" java.lang.NegativeArraySizeException
at roomeqwizard.DD.<init>(Unknown Source)
at roomeqwizard.wA.A(Unknown Source)
at roomeqwizard.CC.D(Unknown Source)
at roomeqwizard.Q$13.actionPerformed(Unknown Source)
at javax.swing.JComboBox.fireActionEvent(Unknown Source)
[...]

I have JRE 1.7.0_21 installed, in the default location, but I don't think I have javax installed. COM ports? I don't think my motherboard has one, I use a USB-RS232 dongle on the vary rare occasion when I need one.

--mark


----------



## JohnM

Mhuss said:


> The settings snap is attached. I could not add the original log file since it was 77k, but is consists entirely of entries like this:
> May 24, 2013 11:24:25 PM roomeqwizard.tA run
> SEVERE: Exception in SplMeasure run
> java.lang.NullPointerException
> java.lang.NullPointerException
> at roomeqwizard.CC.A(Unknown Source)
> at roomeqwizard.tA.run(Unknown Source)


Quite puzzling. 
What ASIO buffer size are you using, and do larger buffers or different sample rates help?
Have you tried using the soundcard with the Java drivers, or with ASIO4All?

_Edit: as a P.S. that NegativeArraySizeException suggests the ASIO driver responded with a negative number when asked for its preferred buffer size_


----------



## Mhuss

I'm using the middle of the Buffer Length option range (6 ms, range is 1-10ms). Perhaps your code is expecting a much larger number (# of samples vs. milliseconds)?

The default sample rate is 88200/24 bit, but you should be able to override this via settings.

I fooled around with Asio4All for a bit but never got it to work. The native Focusrite drivers work perfectly for both normal audio and DAW work, so there hasn't been much motivation to experiment.

I was going to experiment with the on-motherboard audio, but it's not showing up in the Soundcard page.

--mark


----------



## Chester

a little problem I have been having: with the 'dark background' mode, which I love to use, the cursor when hovering over a graph becomes black... which is very difficult to see  If this can be fixed so the cursor would be white in such instances, that would be amazing!


----------



## JohnM

Chester said:


> with the 'dark background' mode, which I love to use, the cursor when hovering over a graph becomes black... which is very difficult to see


Oops, bit of an oversight when I added a custom crosshair cursor, I've fixed it for the next release.


----------



## Chester

Thank you!


----------



## orangeart

Brilliant software, just getting to grips with it now. A couple of bugs to report.

1. I can't use the ASIO drivers for my USB audio card and my UMIK-1 at the same time, not a problem i have non ASIO drivers as well but worth a mention.

2. I am running on a windows 8 machine which stops performing trace arithmetic at about 50% an never completes a new curve, this seems particular to merge A to B.

Thnaks for all of the hard work and supporting the speaker building community.

Stefan


----------



## JohnM

orangeart said:


> 1. I can't use the ASIO drivers for my USB audio card and my UMIK-1 at the same time, not a problem i have non ASIO drivers as well but worth a mention.


That is an ASIO limitation, can only have one device active at a time - a workaround is to use a driver that presents itself as a single device whilst actually interfacing to several, such as ASIO4All.



> 2. I am running on a windows 8 machine which stops performing trace arithmetic at about 50% an never completes a new curve, this seems particular to merge A to B.


Please attach an mdat file of measurements that show the problem and steps to reproduce it.


----------



## chris319

Hi John -

Still love this program! How about an option in the graph menu to toggle the crosshairs on and off?

Many thanks.


----------



## chris319

Using a sweep frequency range from 0 Hz to 22kHz, I take a measurement and make a calibration file from that measurement. I then immediately, without changing anything, take a second measurement and apply the calibration file made from the first measurement to the second measurement.

In version 5.00 (non-beta, build 2142) I get a perfectly flat curve, as would be expected.

In the latest beta version there is significant roll-off above 19 kHz rather than the perfectly flat curve described above. What could have changed to cause this roll-off? The program's settings are the same in both instances.

Many thanks again.


----------



## EarlK

chris319 said:


> Using a sweep frequency range from 0 Hz to 22kHz, I take a measurement and make a calibration file from that measurement. I then immediately, without changing anything, take a second measurement and apply the calibration file made from the first measurement to the second measurement.
> 
> In version 5.00 (non-beta, build 2142) I get a perfectly flat curve, as would be expected.
> 
> In the latest beta version there is significant roll-off above 19 kHz rather than the perfectly flat curve described above. What could have changed to cause this roll-off? The program's settings are the same in both instances.
> 
> Many thanks again.


I just tried this in 5.01 Beta / I get a flat line / so I think it's likely your mixed results are some sort of user error on your part .

One Guess ( at what went wrong ) ;

- The second measurement ( using the normal "measurement window" ) will have applied to it's results any microphone correction/calibration that you've chosen to use ( in addition to your newly created, SoundCard calibration file ) .

- You can clear the effects of ( one or both ) calibration file types by clicking on the "Change Cal" button in the bottom left corner of the individual file "tile" . 

:sn:


----------



## chris319

I know how to use calibration files and I am making and applying them the same way for both versions of the program, i.e. I am clearing the previous calibration file before making and applying the new one. I'll try it again to see if I can duplicate your results.


----------



## JohnM

chris319 said:


> Using a sweep frequency range from 0 Hz to 22kHz, I take a measurement and make a calibration file from that measurement. I then immediately, without changing anything, take a second measurement and apply the calibration file made from the first measurement to the second measurement.
> 
> In version 5.00 (non-beta, build 2142) I get a perfectly flat curve, as would be expected.
> 
> In the latest beta version there is significant roll-off above 19 kHz rather than the perfectly flat curve described above. What could have changed to cause this roll-off? The program's settings are the same in both instances.


If they are in-room measurements rather than loopbacks and the original has a substantial high end roll off it may be the cal data boost limit (Analysis preferences, 'Limit cal data boost to 20 dB').


----------



## chris319

The file 19 kHz rolloff.mdat shows what happens with the latest beta version. The file No 19 kHz rolloff.mdat, made with the earlier version, shows no rolloff above 19 kHz as happens with the new version. If you load them both and look at them in overlays you will see what I mean. Both were created using exactly the same procedure: all calibration files were cleared before making the calibration file which was then applied to the second measurement.


----------



## chris319

> it may be the cal data boost limit (Analysis preferences, 'Limit cal data boost to 20 dB')


Yes! That was it. Works great now!


----------



## gunde

*Re: V5.10 Beta release - Tiny bug?*

Thank you JohnM, for this excellent software!

I think I have encountered a small bug in 5.01beta17.

*1)* I choose the equalizer FBQ2496 in the EQ window and then choose to Match response to target. Everything works as expected and I get *nine *filters in the EQ Filters window. 

*2)* I now choose MiniDSP, which I believe is capable of only six parametric filters. The EQ Filters window correctly shows only six filters. 

*3)* I now choose FBQ2496 again and get *only six* filters instead of nine! These six filters are the first six filters of the nine ones, that I'm supposed to get. 

*4)* I now rerun Match response to target. Everything works as expected and I get nine filters again. 

This happens in both the Windows version and the Linux version. I haven't tried the Mac version. I also haven't tried any earlier version. 

*Best Regards, 
gunde*


----------



## JohnM

*Re: V5.10 Beta release - Tiny bug?*



gunde said:


> I think I have encountered a small bug in 5.01beta17.


Hi Gunde,

The behaviour you described is as expected. When you change equaliser REW does its best to transfer the filter settings you had to the new equaliser selection, according to the number of filters and settings resolution the new selection supports. The MiniDSP setting only supports 6 filters, so only 6 can be transferred. Any extra filters are lost, since there is nowhere for them to go.


----------



## gunde

*Re: V5.10 Beta release - Tiny bug?*



JohnM said:


> Hi Gunde,
> 
> The behaviour you described is as expected. When you change equaliser REW does its best to transfer the filter settings you had to the new equaliser selection, according to the number of filters and settings resolution the new selection supports. The MiniDSP setting only supports 6 filters, so only 6 can be transferred. Any extra filters are lost, since there is nowhere for them to go.


Ah. I see. Thanks for clearing that out for me!

*Best Regards, 
gunde*


----------



## gunde

JohnM, 

It seems that if I do the same thing multiple times in REW, I end up with different filter sets. What am I missing?

Procedure:
*1)* I open REWv5beta17 and import one specific measurement.
*2)* In SPL & Phase, I choose to Generate Minimum Phase, to Estimate IR Delay and to Shift IR.
*3)* In the EQ window, I choose to Match Response to Target and often get a different number of filters, compared to other runs. 
*4)* I export the Filter Settings to a delimited file. 
*5)* I close REW without saving anything. 

Afterwards, I compare the exported Filter Settings files and often find a different number of filters in each file. After doing this ten times, I ended up with 9, 12, 11, 8, 11, 8, 9, 10, 9 and 15 filters, respectively. 

The filter parameters are all very much alike, but still different to the naked eye. Perhaps the filter sets are all equivalent. 

The log files only contain the following information (with different time stamps):
_jun 20, 2013 11:30:54 FM roomeqwizard.RoomEQ_Wizard main
INFO: REW started_

This happens in beta9/beta17 for Windows/Linux (six tests), with/without New Optimiser (two tests) and with/without Minimum Phase (two tests). 

*Best Regards, 
gunde*


----------



## JohnM

gunde said:


> It seems that if I do the same thing multiple times in REW, I end up with different filter sets. What am I missing?


Results will depend on the selected equaliser type. Equalisers which do not impose restrictions on the resolution of the filter settings (such as the Generic setting or MiniDSP) use an optimisation method that should usually generate identical results for identical inputs. Equalisers which restrict step sizes (in gain, Q or frequency) use a stochastic optimiser which uses random perturbation to optimise the filter settings (Simultaneous Perturbation Stochastic Approximation to be precise) which may produce slightly different results run to run, depending on the response, though the differences are typically in filters which have little overall effect on the response.


----------



## gunde

JohnM said:


> Results will depend on the selected equaliser type. Equalisers which do not impose restrictions on the resolution of the filter settings (such as the Generic setting or MiniDSP) use an optimisation method that should usually generate identical results for identical inputs. Equalisers which restrict step sizes (in gain, Q or frequency) use a stochastic optimiser which uses random perturbation to optimise the filter settings (Simultaneous Perturbation Stochastic Approximation to be precise) which may produce slightly different results run to run, depending on the response, though the differences are typically in filters which have little overall effect on the response.


That's interesting. I don't recall ever hearing of stochastic optimisation. Every day something new. 

Yes, I'm using the FBQ2496 setting. Would it be beneficial for me at all to keep optimising, until it seems reasonable that I have found the lowest number of filters possible? 

*Best Regards, 
gunde*


----------



## JohnM

gunde said:


> Would it be beneficial for me at all to keep optimising, until it seems reasonable that I have found the lowest number of filters possible?


Probably not, after any run you should look at the filters and see which ones are making a significant contribution, discarding the remainder - or just give REW fewer filters to work with (only filters which are enabled and set to Auto are used by REW).


----------



## gunde

Thanks, good advice. And also very easy to do using this software, which is very versatile. 

*Best Regards, 
gunde*


----------



## Skylinestar

Will there ever be an updated REW help file posted here: ? It's made in year 2011.
http://www.hometheatershack.com/roomeq/REWV5_help.pdf


----------



## JohnM

Skylinestar said:


> Will there ever be an updated REW help file posted here: ?


The PDF is for the V5 release, help for the beta versions is in the software.


----------



## wes

Does this work on a mac?


----------



## JohnM

wes said:


> Does this work on a mac?


Yes, but take note of this thread.


----------



## wes

JohnM said:


> Yes, but take note of this thread.


Thank you, will I be able to use the HDMi with the mac so that way I can measure and calibrate all 8 channels?


----------



## wes

Will REW work on Tablet PC, or is it better to get a laptop!

http://www.costco.com/Lenovo-ThinkP...-Atom™-Processor-Z2760.product.100036759.html


----------



## JohnM

wes said:


> Will REW work on Tablet PC, or is it better to get a laptop!


Better to use a laptop, some controls might not work on a touch interface.


----------



## ilok

How about WASAPI support?


----------



## JohnM

ilok said:


> How about WASAPI support?


Don't know of any Java wrappers for WASAPI, though I don't know what WASAPI would give that ASIO doesn't provide.


----------



## Stealth3si

From the "Downloads Area":



> Beta 17 changes (4th May 2013):
> Added a simulator for rectangular rooms allowing up to 4 subs to be simulated at multiple listening positions
> *Adjusted the UMM-6 SPL calculation (10dB lower)*


Has the UMM-6 finally gained full native support from REW?!

or will I need to buy an SPL meter to 'calibrate' it?


----------



## JohnM

Stealth3si said:


> Has the UMM-6 finally gained full native support from REW?!
> 
> or will I need to buy an SPL meter to 'calibrate' it?


It is educated guesswork, as I don't have one (and have no plans to get one) so can't verify the volume control mapping.


----------



## scottauto

Hello John,

Sorry to post publicly in this forum but I wondered if you may help me. I am writing a simple application using jASIO Host which I have found quite reliable but I am having issues with RME Audio drivers. I notice this has been experienced by some of your users and was hoping you may be able to point me in the right direction of the cause. At the moment there appears to be no callback from the driver. I thank you in advance for your time.

Great application by the way.

Regards, 

Scott George
Autograph Sound Recording


----------



## JohnM

scottauto said:


> I am writing a simple application using jASIO Host which I have found quite reliable but I am having issues with RME Audio drivers. I notice this has been experienced by some of your users and was hoping you may be able to point me in the right direction of the cause.


There is an issue with ASIOSTInt24LSB, to fix that pick up the latest AsioChannel.java from Martin's source repository. That causes clipped data rather than no data though...


----------



## scottauto

Thank you John for the pointer. After hours of frustration yesterday I discovered that the RME driver would not let me set channels to be inactive and hence I was not creating buffers for them all. All seems to be working now. I have also downloaded the new AsioChannel.jar . Thanks for your help.
Regards,

Scott


----------



## matze81479

Hi,

is it possible to download one of the former releases of REW beta v5.01? In the last months I had several of the beta releases and never had problems with the ASIO support. But with beta 17 the ASIO preference panel does not list my soundcard. Pulling down the ASIO device list there is only an empty entry. Switching the radio button on the left to Java and then back to ASIO hides all ASIO related elements of the preference dialog (bug?) ...

I would like to try a former release of the beta v5.01 but it's only possible to get the current beta 17?!

Thanks
Matthias


----------



## JohnM

matze81479 said:


> is it possible to download one of the former releases of REW beta v5.01? In the last months I had several of the beta releases and never had problems with the ASIO support. But with beta 17 the ASIO preference panel does not list my soundcard.


What version did you have installed before 17?


----------



## matze81479

Hi John,

I don't know which version I had before. I think I downloaded and installed it at the beginning of the year ... I just wanted to try it with a former release, p.e. version 14 or 15.

Regards
Matthias


----------



## polysonolivier

Hi !

I can't display the house curve on REW 5.01 beta 17. Mac OS X 10.6.8

congratulation for this usefull tool !

Olivier


----------



## Dwight Angus

John I have ordered an Xilica XP4080 PEQ and would really like to have REW native support. Can you tell me if you will be adding native support for Xilica in an upcoming REW Beta release? I understand you have been provided the required inputs for this to occur.


----------



## JohnM

An EQ setting for Xilica XP2040 was added in beta 14 in April.


----------



## gunde

Hello John,

I have a Behringer DEQ2496, which I am interested in connecting to REW via MIDI. Using the Behringer FBQ2496 choice works a little bit, but not good enough to be practically useful. 

Therefore, I'm wondering if perhaps this is something I could do myself? The FBQ2496 code would hopefully be such a good starting point that even I could benefit from it. I have never coded any Java, but a (very) long time ago I did some work in C.

Perhaps this would mean sharing more source code than you'd happily give away. But if possible, I'd be grateful for some n00b pointers. 

Best Regards,
gunde


----------



## JohnM

You'd probably be better off searching for an open source midi controller and adapting that. REW can save its filter settings in a text format that should be fairly easy to parse.


----------



## gunde

Thanks, I'll look into that.

Best Regards,
gunde


----------



## Skylinestar

I'm using RS SPL meter with Behringer UCA202.
Do I have to select C weighted or Z weighted mic for soundcard calibration?
Base on my understanding of the Help file, I should select C weighted. Am I correct?

Is the loop back required for decay waterfall chart? Or it's just for impulse?


----------



## omholt

Using Steinberg UR22 interface I've gotten the message below several times when pressing "Measure". Changing to Java and then going back to the Steinberg Asio seems to solve it. Not sure what this is. Don't have any problems using the Asio driver in J.River.


----------



## ilok

Can measure use just a single speaker? This is using HDMI out


----------



## JohnM

Skylinestar said:


> I'm using RS SPL meter with Behringer UCA202.
> Do I have to select C weighted or Z weighted mic for soundcard calibration?
> Base on my understanding of the Help file, I should select C weighted. Am I correct?


Correct, select C weighted SPL meter



> Is the loop back required for decay waterfall chart? Or it's just for impulse?


A loopback connection is not required for either.


----------



## JohnM

omholt said:


> Using Steinberg UR22 interface I've gotten the message below several times when pressing "Measure". Changing to Java and then going back to the Steinberg Asio seems to solve it. Not sure what this is. Don't have any problems using the Asio driver in J.River.


Maybe another application using the audio output in an exclusive mode?


----------



## JohnM

ilok said:


> Can measure use just a single speaker? This is using HDMI out


With ASIO drivers a single channel can be selected, with Java drivers the output is always stereo so you would need to disconnect one of the speakers.


----------



## ilok

JohnM said:


> With ASIO drivers a single channel can be selected, with Java drivers the output is always stereo so you would need to disconnect one of the speakers.


Ah. I can't get ASIO working with HDMI though. I guess I'll have to disconnect the speaker then...


----------



## _gl

Speaking of ASIO channels, on my soundcard (Emu 1616m) REW only lists single output channels, which are MONO - so I cannot drive a stereo output to measure both speakers, only one speaker can sound at a time.

I've seen screenshots of other ASIO interfaces that REW gives eg. '1/2' (stereo) type output options, but not for me. How can I get both speakers to sound?


----------



## _gl

... OK it was easy, I forgot you can pan each channel of a stereo pair in that interface's mixer .

But it would be nice if you could set individual L/R ASIO output channels.


----------



## Patzig

Ok, the Room Simulation feature is the coolest thing of all time. The peaks and nulls of my measured room match up almost exactly with the simulation results. And I can enter in absorption data to see where acoustic panels would benefit me the most!?!? Amazing. Thanks for all your work John.


----------



## JohnM

Thanks to some sterling work by Steve Bolser there is now a PDF version of the V5.01 beta 17 help, available in the download thread. He even found time to fix a few of my mistakes. Thanks Steve!


----------



## EmagSamurai

Are there plans for eight channel support for Macs over HDMI? Just weighing my options for how to dive into REW.

Thanks for an amazing program!

EDIT: Nevermind, I found a workaround using Soundflower to control which channels are turned on/off. Here's the thread


----------



## duder1982

How can I tell if I have the latest version of REW, I know I have V5 but doesn't know if its 5.01. If not do I just redownload it, cause when i do its asking me if I want to rewrite the program. Is this what I do, as I have no clue. I have all ways had issues trying to get REW on this laptop now that I do I hope I don't loose it. Any help will would be great. I figure I don't have it as it did not recognize my UMK 1 right off the bat.


----------



## duder1982

Never mind when I went back into it, it was working right. I had taken my first frequency sweep last night.


----------



## gpo

I had an older version of REW, yesterday I downloaded 5.01 Beta 17 and the simulator is great! The simulated freq response is an almost exact copy of what I measure inside the house.

Soon I'll be adding a 2nd subwoofer and that should solve the null I have around 25 Hz (I'll co-locate the subs to even out the response). The simulator confirmed that it will solve the null (hoping this is also true in real life). It's quite amazing.

One thing I noticed, is that you cannot really use the inputs in the simulator when metres are selected it looks like it jumps to 15 metres as default; I'll have to use the foot measure. Not a real problem, but here in Europe we always talk about metres iso foot. 

GPO


----------



## JohnM

gpo said:


> One thing I noticed, is that you cannot really use the inputs in the simulator when metres are selected it looks like it jumps to 15 metres as default; I'll have to use the foot measure.


Beta 17 has problems with the simulator dimension controls in locales that use comma as the decimal delimiter, it has been fixed for the next release.


----------



## Hanatsu

Thanks again for the great software... I have a suggestion for the next beta. The waterpall plot, is it possible to implement a different color for each "slice"? It would be much easier to see what happens in the time domain when people are posting screenshots for example.


----------



## JohnM

Hanatsu said:


> The waterpall plot, is it possible to implement a different color for each "slice"? It would be much easier to see what happens in the time domain when people are posting screenshots for example.


That's basically what the Decay plot shows, it is a 2D version of the waterfall with slices coloured according to time.


----------



## voodoochild65

Help... I am downloading the new Beta for OSX I am running 10.9 and it's saying the file is corrupted and will not open it, I have downloaded a few times same result... any help appreciated !!


----------



## Andrén

I have the same problem.


----------



## JohnM

See http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/rew-forum/60339-mountain-lion-problem.html


----------



## mtomer

I posted this in a separate thread, then realized that this one may be a better location:

I am trying to run REW 5.01 beta 17 on a Mac running OS 10.6.8. I've looked through many of the threads, but frankly there is so much here that it's a bit overwhelming. I'm getting the following error message when I try to launch:

Exception during startup


Message:
java.lang.NullPointerException
Level:
SEVERE
Stack Trace:
null
roomeqwizard.FA.C(Unknown Source)
roomeqwizard.lB.G(Unknown Source)
roomeqwizard.RoomEQ_Wizard.main(Unknown Source)
sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:3 9)
sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImp l.java:25)
java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:597)
apple.launcher.LaunchRunner.run(LaunchRunner.java:116)
apple.launcher.LaunchRunner.callMain(LaunchRunner.java:51)
apple.launcher.JavaApplicationLauncher.launch(JavaApplicationLauncher.java: 52)


I did see some tips in the forum related to Java, but the suggestions didn't line up exactly with the options I saw when downloading Java updates. I did update to Java for Mac v10.6 update 17, and doing so gave me a choice of using the 32 or 64 bit versions of Java SE 6 in Java preferences. Neither one works.

Thanks in advance for any suggestions!

P.S. - since my original post, I tried downloading it to my iMac, which is running 10.7.5. I got an identical error message.


----------



## Audionut11

Apologies if this has been mentioned already.

Impulse response export window does not resize (and can't be) when selecting between mono and stereo. The issue being when you open the IRE window in mono output and switch to stereo output, the OK/Cancel buttons get shifted out of view.

Thanks for this software John. :T


----------



## neo_2009

Is possible to confirm if the b18 version will have support for the Emotiva UMC-200 PEQ?


----------



## Phillips

neo_2009 said:


> Is possible to confirm if the b18 version will have support for the Emotiva UMC-200 PEQ?


Try this link (post 6) http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/rew-forum/68013-emotiva-umc-200-rew.html

Another option is to use the RTA real time.


----------



## petes

neo_2009 said:


> Is possible to confirm if the b18 version will have support for the Emotiva UMC-200 PEQ?


On a related front, is there any visibility of when B18 will be released?

Thanks

pete S


----------



## JohnM

Beta 18 does have support for the UMC-200, but I don't know when it will be released, bit short of time to complete some work on it. Perhaps end of Jan.


----------



## petes

JohnM said:


> Beta 18 does have support for the UMC-200, but I don't know when it will be released, bit short of time to complete some work on it. Perhaps end of Jan.


Thanks for the update John.

pete S


----------



## Slickaphonic

Is it possible to include an option for 5.1 upmix for the output signal.
I want to measure my active crossover setup with EqApo including all channels at once.


----------



## TEK

Hi
I have attempted to use REW with ASIO for all and my AMD Radeon HD 5700, using 7.1 out via hdmi.
I typically got sound one time and after that it did not work.

What I do not get is why you can't just support channel selection ability using tha standard windows drivers? Why absolutly go throug ASIO for that? I have a setup where I connect my HTPC to my receiver using HDMI.
There is no way for me to use this setup wen for example testing the subwoofers, instead I need to add seperate cabels from my PC to the sub. That would be so much easier if REW could let me decide what channel to output the sweep tones to. Even supporting individual selection for just left and right speaker would be a huge advantage. Or hust the bass channel, as the subwoofer often is what we want to test.

Maybe I'm missing something, but for me it seems as a strange priotity to support ASIO before supporting cannel selection on regular drivers.
(But I honestly mean that REW in general is a great product - there is just something about the priority here I dont get - probably because I missing some knowledge about something)


----------



## Saddle

Tek, 

Generally speaking, the windows drivers support the internal sound card. Be it a laptop or a desktop integrated into the motherboard. The beauty of ASIO is the support of external sound cards, either PCI, PCIe, USB, Firewire, etc. But generally speaking, the frequency response of outboard sound devices are flatter, and have extended frequency response compared to internal. That is not always the case. But true many times, and in the case of my laptop, it's true. 

There are other advantages, one being a standard software driver interface to work with. But all in all, a desirable feature for many.


----------



## TEK

Is there any recommended external soundcard that have optical or spdif out and a ASIO driver known to work with REW?
(It might be easier to change my system than the world around it - and if that would give me better sound at the same time - well, I guess I can cope with that ;-)


----------



## TEK

TEK said:


> Is there any recommended external soundcard that have optical or spdif out and a ASIO driver known to work with REW?
> (It might be easier to change my system than the world around it - and if that would give me better sound at the same time - well, I guess I can cope with that ;-)


yes!

I actually seem to have got ASIO4All to work with my setup now. Tried a lot of differnet stuff, and the suddently - I got it. I'm now able to use ASIO output and get the sound to just the channel I want to, including the LFE channel. For me this is great news and means that I will be able to create test tones A LOT easier than without it, and I do not need to invest in any new hardware.
I'm happy, happy now


----------



## Saddle

Sorry I couldn't reply sooner. But it sounds like you got your setup going. Good for you! Nice when everything works out!


----------



## TEK

"Post issues in this thread"

While taking mesurement I'm experiencing that I randomly get disturbed sound output.
The first measure seems to go OK, then a few more may be OK as well, but then suddently I just get a lot of noise.

Workaound, that might also give some hint for action to prevent this:
Going back to preferences, select a different output channel, select the channel you were using again.
No go back and take the measure and everytning works file - for a while. Then repeat.
If you are not able to find an actual bug (I suspect this to be more related with Asio4All than with REW), maybe it could be a good idea to see if it is possible to reset the channel between mesurements? It could be added as an option if it's only some people who need it.

I'm running windows 8.1. I'm using a AMD Readeon HD5700. My computer is connected to my receiver using hdmi. I have a realtek buildt in audio card on my mainboard.
Detailed system information is attached.


----------



## skeeterfood

I'm trying to figure out if I'm doing something wrong, or if my UMM-6 is a dud. I've tried it on both my HTPC and my laptop running 64-bit Windows 7 with similar results. When I load REW beta 17 it asks if I want to use the UMM-6, which I say yes to, then load the calibration file I downloaded from DaytonAudio.com (I bought it from Parts Express). If I then start the SPL meter I get 33.3-34.0 dB(Z) S on the meter set to SPL, Z, S no matter the volume in the room. If I hum/blow directly into the end of the UMM-6 I can get it up to 50 or so dB.

I'm using the Java sound driver and I've tried both 44.1 and 48 kHz. I've tried using both the Default input device and selecting the Microphone (UMM-6).


----------



## deiksac

HI there, did not try the beta yet but in 5 stable (and since I dont see it in the "Whats new" I suppose it is still there): 
what I am observing that I can generate decay charts untill I close any single measurement. At the same time waterfalls and other charts work nicely.

The program does not behave the same all the time. Last three experiments (upon fresh start, same measurement set of six takes):
1) opened the set, generated four decays, closed the fifth take and was able to generate the decay for the last one
2) opened the set, generated decays for all six, then deleted one take, opened another and decay generation doesnt work again
3) opened the set, generated decays for four takes, closed one, decay generation suddenly doesnt work


----------



## petes

JohnM said:


> Beta 18 does have support for the UMC-200, but I don't know when it will be released, bit short of time to complete some work on it. Perhaps end of Jan.


Hi John

I wondered if you had an update on likely ETA of B18 with UMC-200 support. I'm holding off setting up my UMC as entering all of the filter manually is a pain in the behind, and I'd only like to do it once if possible - i.e. once the specific filter limitations of the UMC are built in.

Thanks in advance

pete S


----------



## bobkatz

Sorry for the long post. I have a detailed report on ASIO failures with Beta 17. Soundcard debug file from the PC is attached. 

1) On the Mac side, the report is short but negative. Up until now I've only used REW on the Mac to examine .mdat files that were created by on PC that are stored on my network server. Up to now I've used REW on the PC to actually take the measurements. analysis. But now I'm interested in using my Macbook Pro with REW "portably". 

I can't see my new Motu Audio Express interface as an ASIO driver in soundcards. All I see for output is Default device and Java Sound audio engine. This is on a Macbook Pro Retina display running OS9 Mavericks 10.9.1 wih java 1.7.0_51 (Jave 7 Update 51). The input choice lets me choose Motu audio express, but the output only chooses Java sound audio engine. What are we supposed to see on the Mac if REW actually sees the ASIO driver? I'm interested in getting loopback going on the Mac side but I don't see any way to do this except with ASIO. 

2) On the PC side. I've successfully (very successfully) used REW with ASIO on a PC running Win 7 64 bit pro. Actually it's a MacPro running Bootcamp but as far as I'm concerned, Apple makes real good PCs! The card is a Lynx AES-16 so I can successfully report complete success on that platform.

However, I just tried my new Motu Audio Expres Interface on bootcamp, also Win7 64 bit pro on the Macbook Pro Retina display with serious problems. Being able to switch back and forth between Mac and PC on the same machine is an excellent debugging tool as you can keep the mike plugged in, all your feeds remain, etc. so this is a good thing. 

The first time I tried it, it worked, although REW had some trouble with the sample rate switch and the control panel and it was a bit flakey getting the audio output test to work in Prefs. But it did work, once for me. After that, complete failure, after a quit/relaunch of REW. And I mean complete failure. REW continued to report it could not find or communicate with the sound card. Or, when it could communicate, I got no output from any of the outputs. 

In fact, REW hosed the interface. Not a single application was able to send sound to the outputs of the Motu after REW had gotten hold of it. Reaper wouldn't move its cursor to play. Sequoia the same. Foobar the same. When any of those three apps would actually move their cursors and show audio on their meters, no audio would come out of any output of the Motu. I uninstalled and reinstalled the Motu driver with the same result. Eventually as a last resort I did a firmware update (to the same firmware) of the interface, and this fixed the problem for the DAWs. But when I tried REW again, once again it hosed the MOTU.

After a few hours I diagnosed the problem as REW accidentily putting the interface into Cue Mix Mode, also known as ASIO Direct monitoring mode. In such a way that it prevents the computer application from feeding the outputs. Only the built-in cue mix mixer feeds the outputs as you can hear the live mike in the phones. Some DAWs, like Cubase, have options to run ASIO direct monitoring, turn it off or on. I can't find anything in the Motu manual for turning it off and re-enabling the DAW so right now I'm stuck doing a silly firmware upgrade to reset the box. There must be some ASIO application we can use to "reset" the interface while we're debugging this feature. Or some hidden buttons to press on the Motu interface itself. 

Good luck, John! Keep on keeping on. We REW users love you. No, I am not using it for commercial purposes, just to maintain my playback systems!


----------



## EarlK

Hi Bob,

1) *ASIO ( on a Mac ? ) * , that protocol only exists in the PC world as a viable data pipeline .

The fact that your copy of REW Beta17 displays an ASIO selection box ( within the preferences window ) would indicate to me that you are using the wrong version . I believe that JohnM "changed" the Mac only Beta17 version & removed that confusing selection box ( at least that's my experience with my Mac version of the Beta17 release / ie; there's no choice that includes ASIO ). 

- I'm confident that for REW to find your MOTUs inputs & outputs you'll need to implement the ( now ) classic workaround  * ( found here ! ) *

2) As to the PC version of REW ( in ASIO mode ) locking up the MOTU's ASIO driver ( into the "Direct Monitoring" protocol ) / I would have thought that you could have easily re-routed the DAW outs through the CueMix software to the proper hardware outputs ( by opening & manipulating the CueMixDSP control panel ) .

- Are you saying your CueMixDSP control panel has stopped functioning (what-so-ever) once REW chooses/connects to it ( ie; the panel no longer responds to routing changes, etc. ) ?

- Click the pic ! ( after reading between the lines of this linked-to thread , it would appear that your version of CueMix, is not as intuitive as one would hope ( even for simple routing tasks ) due to the apparent elimination of the 3 commonly found "Routing Tabs" ( see the bottom pic ) . 



:sn:

PS ; Here's a more sophisticated version of CueMix ( they are generally all quite different , dependent on the product ) .


----------



## bobkatz

Hi, Earl. 



EarlK said:


> Hi Bob,
> 
> 1) *ASIO ( on a Mac ? ) * , that protocol only exists in the PC world as a viable data pipeline .


I didn't quite say that REW was showing ASIO as a choice, I was asking where one would find the ASIO choice and I said that the only choices I could see were the Java and Direct options. So, ASIO on a Mac is not a viable choice? Ask the vendors of Cubase. Anyway, I read John's beta reports and at some point (Beta 14 it looks like) he said that he had added ASIO to the mac as well. Didn't he? If not, then I am mistaken, sorry. 




> - I'm confident that for REW to find your MOTUs inputs & outputs you'll need to implement the ( now ) classic workaround  * ( found here ! ) *



Thanks for pointing me to that post! I've already known and used Soundflower. It's even installed on my Mac. It's not the most stable utility in the world. You often have to kick the tires or relaunch it. I just thought there would be an easier solution. Pity that Java doesn't have a good audio utility. 



> 2) As to the PC version of REW ( in ASIO mode ) locking up the MOTU's ASIO driver ( into the "Direct Monitoring" protocol ) / I would have thought that you could have easily re-routed the DAW outs through the CueMix software to the proper hardware outputs ( by opening & manipulating the CueMixDSP control panel ) .


For the uninitiated, ASIO direct monitoring, aka "CueMix" is a means of feeding microphones to headphones or other monitors so musicians can monitor themselves with zero latency. 

Thanks Earl for showing me the cuemix screen, but I already investigated that. The DAW itself is NOT available as in input within Cuemix. And there is no menu item that I could find to turn itself off, to turn off that function. I will check with MOTU tech support tomorrow when they open to verify that.

IN other words, I could not find a way within the CueMix software (the one that MOTU supplies with the Audio Express) to disable itself. Nor a way in Cuemix to actually route the DAW's output directly to the outputs. Perhaps the routing tabs that you talk about in a more sophisticated version of CueMix would permit that. 

What normally happens is that the DAW itself (or REW, for example) should have a way to turn on (or in this case OFF) ASIO direct monitoring. The CuemixDSP control panel and/or the DAW and/or the Motu box itself has a way of configuring the mix(es), but this mix only has a way of choosing what INPUTS to the Motu interface can be routed directly to the Motu outputs. It appears that in the case of this model MOTU interface and this version of Cuemix --- only the DAW itself has the means to turn itself off and override ASIO direct monitoring, or even leave it on and mix it.

For example, My REW totalmix software for my RME MADI card has a way to enable or disable ASIO direct monitoring. And the Cuemix that you show at the bottom image may have a key to route the DAW's feeds to the outputs. 

Back to the bug... it appears that REW has thrown a switch that normally would be a portion of the Cuemix operation as done in a DAW such as Cubase. Cubase has extensive integration with Motu hardware to send either its own playback or a mike input or different combinations out the outputs. I'm not suggesting that REW be able to do that, I'm suggesting that a bug has occurred in trying to talk to this MOTU box. 

I'd love to get REW working right with this MOTU interface on the PC side, because ASIO is so much smarter and easier than the Soundflower workaround on the Mac side . 



> - Are you saying your CueMixDSP control panel has stopped functioning (what-so-ever) once REW chooses/connects to it ( ie; the panel no longer responds to routing changes, etc. ) ?


No, I am saying that REW seems to turn off the switch that lets the DAW itself feed to the outputs. The Cuemix panel still comes up and is available, but it only works with the mikes, line inputs and SPDIF inputs, it does it have a switch to let a DAW (in this case REW) send its test signal to the outputs. 



> - Click the pic ! ( after reading between the lines of this linked-to thread , it would appear that your version of CueMix, is not as intuitive as one would hope ( even for simple routing tasks ) due to the apparent elimination of the 3 commonly found "Routing Tabs" ( see the bottom pic ) .
> 
> 
> 
> :sn:
> 
> PS ; Here's a more sophisticated version of CueMix ( they are generally all quite different , dependent on the product ) .


[/quote]

Looking at that bottom picture, I do not see an obvious function to choose the DAW as a source within that Cuemix either. Notice in the graph at the right "inputs" and "outputs". Mike, analog, optical, SPDiF. But no DAW there. That would be the logical place to route the DAW to the outputs. Where is the hidden button in this more sophisticated Cuemix to permit the DAW to feed the outputs? 

What I'm thinking is that both versions of Cuemix ASSUME that the DAW knows what it's doing and won't turn off some switch. Maybe that's not the problem at all. Maybe Cuemix is always available and the REW bug is simply not sending or receiving signal properly with this MOTU driver.... However, since this bug hosed the interface and prevented any other DAW from sending signal to the outputs, it's particularly egregious. 

Should we point the finger at Motu or at REW :-(.


----------



## EarlK

bobkatz said:


> Should we point the finger at Motu or at REW :-(.


Well my first inclination is to firmly point the finger at Apple . They are ( after all ) the one party in this matrix of interests who want to bury Java ( & by extension REW ) .

Until they are removed from this equation ( by running REW on an actual PC connected to your MOTU ) , there's no firm point of reference ( for fixing this "bug" ) .

:sn:


----------



## EarlK

bobkatz said:


> Looking at that bottom picture, I do not see an obvious function to choose the DAW as a source within that Cuemix either. Notice in the graph at the right "inputs" and "outputs". Mike, analog, optical, SPDiF. But no DAW there. That would be the logical place to route the DAW to the outputs. Where is the hidden button in this more sophisticated Cuemix to permit the DAW to feed the outputs?


FWIW, I would agree with you ( that the DAW's chnl 1 & 2 are assumed to be permanently soft-patched into the MOTUs 1&2 outputs ).

I downloaded ( & briefly read ) 5 operating manuals for different MOTU cards ( & their individual versions of the CueMix control panel ) / 4 had that "output tab" ( top left in the picture ) . 
- Unfortunately, the "Output Tab" ( in not one of the 4 ) accessed a mixer panel ( I had hoped one could execute DAW Chnl >to fader assignments & then premix different DAW channels before they were sent to the musicians headphones ) . 
- It appears that MOTU's workflow philosophy, is that ( if desired ) those DAW channels will be downmixed within the DAW itself . 

Anyways, I'm thinking that the "bug" ( breaking the chnl 1&2 soft-patch ) is caused by too many ASIO aware programs trying to access a single-client device simultaneously ( ie; your MOTU's ASIO driver is not being properly released by REW once REW is exited ) .

You may want to experiment further by turning your current driver into a MultiClient driver ( accomplished by wrapping your MOTU's ASIO driver inside another ASIO shell ) . 
The ( MultiClient ) shell might offer the necessary protection ( buffer ) from the "egregious" channel reset that REW is triggering .

Here's  *a MultiClient ASIO wrapper ( from Karl Steinberg ).* 

:sn:


----------



## bobkatz

EarlK said:


> Anyways, I'm thinking that the "bug" ( breaking the chnl 1&2 soft-patch ) is caused by too many ASIO aware programs trying to access a single-client device simultaneously ( ie; your MOTU's ASIO driver is not being properly released by REW once REW is exited ) .
> 
> You may want to experiment further by turning your current driver into a MultiClient driver ( accomplished by wrapping your MOTU's ASIO driver inside another ASIO shell ) .
> The ( MultiClient ) shell might offer the necessary protection ( buffer ) from the "egregious" channel reset that REW is triggering .
> 
> Here's  *a MultiClient ASIO wrapper ( from Karl Steinberg ).*
> 
> :sn:


Dear Erik. That's a clever diagnosis. I'll check it out. Anything to help John! By the way, today I took a risk to see if REW was still breaking the Motu (on the PC side). This time I played from Reaper and Sequoia into the Motu with no problems, and also from Acourate. Then I launched REW and it was not able to feed the Motu, in fact it came up with the error message that it was not able to communicate with the driver. Probably a good thing. But it did not break the Motu this time. 

The layers of possibilities with the mult-client shell and everything else that I run on this machine make my head hurt. And on the Mac side the Input workaround also hurts my head. 

But it's better to have some choices than none at all! Onward and upward.


----------



## bobkatz

I've just solved the OSX and Mavericks problem I think more elegantly than the previous Soundflower/Line Input workaround. Anyway, LineIN is broken in Mavericks and it crashes. This solution uses OSXJack. See my post this morning in the thread "Getting around the Limitations of Javasound in OSX" with full instructions.


Here's a link to the post:

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...-limitations-javasound-os-x-6.html#post682878


----------



## EarlK

Thanks Bob ! :T


----------



## bobkatz

*Bug report*

Well, I hope someone pursues the Jack route on OSX (see the thread about overcoming Java limitations in OSX) and has better luck with taking measurements than I. It looks like we're in for a bumpy ride. 

Back to the PC side (John, this is an official bug report): 

1) First, stubbornly, I decided to try REW again after a cold boot and a cold start of the Motu interface. Yes, unfortunately, REW hosed the interface. REW reported no connection with the interface in the prefs screen where you run a test signal. No application was able to send audio to the Motu after that. Fortunately, running a sweep in Acourate woke it up again. I suspect that Acourate knows exactly what initialization commands to send to an interface and that is the direction to look to get REW to work right. From that point, Reaper, Sequoia and Foobar were resurrected from a watery grave with no output.

2) OK, so I installed the Steinberg ASIO Multiclient interface, which Erik predicted would insulate the interface from REW and help us to debug. And this proved to be true. Now, with the multiclient as the interface chosen in REW. Got the same error: Unable to communicate with the interface. No signal goes out to the interface. So I quit REW. In the ASIO multiclient server it still reports that room eq wizard.exe is connected to the interface. So REW is grabbing the interface and not letting go. I had to force quit the ASIO server. But then, I should have checked for the REW process and force quit that. Anyway, I got out of that part of the mess and the other apps are able to communicate with the interface again.

3) Conclusion: I'm dead in the water with this Motu interface with REW on both Mac and PC for two different reasons. If I recall correctly, I am able to use REW with my Metric Halo ULN-8, using either Soundflower or JackOSX, but not with loopback because of the patching issue I already mentioned. 


Sorry, John. Hope this series of reports helps you out.


----------



## fuzz092888

Hi, I'm not sure what the issue is, but when I download either 5.0 or the beta version for mac osx (mavericks) after the download finishes and I try to open it, I get an error message that says that the program is damaged and asks if I want to move it to the trash. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## JohnM

fuzz092888 said:


> Hi, I'm not sure what the issue is, but when I download either 5.0 or the beta version for mac osx (mavericks) after the download finishes and I try to open it, I get an error message that says that the program is damaged and asks if I want to move it to the trash. Any help is appreciated.


That message is from the "Gatekeeper" app, for some reason it says the download file is 'damaged' because it is not from the app store or an identified developer. To fix this go to the System Preferences, then Security & Privacy, then under the General tab change "Allow applications downloaded from" to "Anywhere".


----------



## fuzz092888

JohnM said:


> That message is from the "Gatekeeper" app, for some reason it says the download file is 'damaged' because it is not from the app store or an identified developer. To fix this go to the System Preferences, then Security & Privacy, then under the General tab change "Allow applications downloaded from" to "Anywhere".


Thanks, that worked like a charm.


----------



## lucadelcarlo

I'm not sure whether this qualifies as a bug, but when starting out with REW and an UMIK-1 usb mic, I haven't received any dialog box indicating that REW has recognised the UMIK. The system functions - I can make measurements, but is this now normal? The UMIK dialog box was depicted here: http://www.minidsp.com/applications/acoustic-measurements/umik-1-setup-with-rew

Using a windows 7 machine. Thank you for any response.


----------



## randyc1

I have a 7 year old laptop with Vista ,how do i know which version of the newest REW download i need ,... Zipped for windows , or just Windows ?


----------



## pingas6

Hi everybody.

The rew with room simulator, what version is?
Because I have beta .17 but not included 

Thank's


----------



## JohnM

pingas6 said:


> The rew with room simulator, what version is?
> Because I have beta .17 but not included


The room simulator was added in beta 17.


----------



## JohnM

randyc1 said:


> I have a 7 year old laptop with Vista ,how do i know which version of the newest REW download i need ,... Zipped for windows , or just Windows ?


Use the Windows Installer version.


----------



## JohnM

lucadelcarlo said:


> I'm not sure whether this qualifies as a bug, but when starting out with REW and an UMIK-1 usb mic, I haven't received any dialog box indicating that REW has recognised the UMIK. The system functions - I can make measurements, but is this now normal? The UMIK dialog box was depicted here: http://www.minidsp.com/applications/acoustic-measurements/umik-1-setup-with-rew
> 
> Using a windows 7 machine. Thank you for any response.


You only get the notification if running the V5.01 beta version and if the UMIK isn't already selected.


----------



## lucadelcarlo

The UMIK dialog box has never appeared, including on the first installation. The latest version is used. Should it not be?


----------



## JohnM

lucadelcarlo said:


> The UMIK dialog box has never appeared, including on the first installation.


Is Windows seeing the mic, i.e. does it appear in the list of input devices in the REW soundcard preferences? Was the mic plugged in before starting REW?


----------



## lucadelcarlo

When connecting the mic, Windows never identifies it as the UMIK-1, but it does produce the 'new device connected' sound when first connected. REW lists it as a usb mic, not the UMIK-1. Nowhere on my system is it ever portrayed as the UMIK-1. Is my assumption that it should do so incorrect? I have tried starting REW with and without the mic initially plugged in, reinstalled REW, etc...all the usual things one might try.


----------



## JohnM

Umik-1 should appear in the device name, if it doesn't then REW has no way of knowing that it is a UMIK-1 and so won't show a message. Worth making sure the USB connection is fully inserted in the UMIK.


----------



## lucadelcarlo

Yes, I've heard that the usb connection at the mic end requires considerable force, yet I believe it's properly connected as I'm applying enough pressure to lift perhaps 5kg, after the mini-plug has clicked in. About 2mm of metal on the usb plug still shows, so it's not quite flush against the back of the mic. Is that as it should be?


----------



## JohnM

Sounds right, that's how mine are.


----------



## lucadelcarlo

I am able to make measurements, it's merely the fact that the mic is not showing itself by name as an UMIK-1 anywhere on REW, in the preferences, or otherwise as far as I can see. Perhaps this is not a problem at all. Under preferences in REW, the 3rd option down under Device and Input is "Microphone USB Audio Devic" [sic]. This is what I'm using for the mic. "Devic" as that's where the box cuts off the rest of the word. Would UMIK follow after that?


----------



## JohnM

Don't have a Win7 machine any more, on Win 8 it shows up as 'Microphone(Umik-1 Gain: 0dB)'. The only real impact is that you will need to calibrate the SPL reading against an external SPL meter and REW will not be able to automatically compensate for any changes to the input volume setting.


----------



## lucadelcarlo

So does this suggest that on a win7 machine, the UMIK is definitely not functioning as anything other than a generic usb mic? If an external SPL meter is required, then perhaps the point of having a UMIK to use with REW seems defeated, at least partially. The intention with the UMIK was to simplify the process/setup by avoiding the need for external cards and meters. Is anyone else on a Windows 7 machine and what are they seeing in the preference box - does it show an UMIK or a generic usb mic? 

Sincerely appreciate this assistance. It is time to be up and running.


----------



## randyc1

JohnM said:


> Use the Windows Installer version.


Thank you John !


----------



## lucadelcarlo

John, this is what I'm seeing on my Windows 7 machine with the UMIK plugged in (and in every order possible) :








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13065648994/in/photostream/lightbox/

Here's a pic of the usb B inserted, just to confirm that this looks as it should (plug clicks, light glows, no recognition though):
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13065442033/in/photostream/lightbox/

REW isn't yet seeing it as an "UMIK-1" as it does for you. 

Kind regards,
Luca


----------



## AudioSavant

it seems that when you download the v17 beta for OSX, Mac says :File is corrupted, move to Trash
Tried three separate times...just an FYI


----------



## EarlK

AudioSavant said:


> it seems that when you download the v17 beta for OSX, Mac says :File is corrupted, move to Trash
> Tried three separate times...just an FYI


Google "GateKeeper" .

:sn:


----------



## JohnM

V5.01 beta 18 is now available from the beta download thread.

Beta 18 changes:


Room sim: Added option to show anechoic response
Room sim: Added enclosure type selection (sealed/ported)
Room sim: Added delay and gain adjustments for each speaker/sub
Room sim: Levels are automatically adjusted to maintain 75 dB at main listening position regardless of number of speakers/subs selected
Room sim: Changed response graph range from 45..105 dB to 35..95 dB
Room sim: Added a check box to indicate whether room is well sealed (if room is sealed response is boosted below lowest mode)
Room sim: changed -3 dB defaults for subs to 30 Hz and speakers to 80 Hz
File import can now accept .csv files
Export measurement as text changed to export at twice smoothing factor, or 48 points per octave, or 96 points per octave for REW log spaced data
Added support for 192k sampling for ASIO drivers
Added support for Emotiva UMC-200 PEQ filters
Added a View preference (off by default) to save trace colour with each measurement when it is saved
Increased range of the t=0 offset controls on the Impulse graph to allow 100,000 samples, 100m or 1000ms
Added a warning if the mic/meter and soundcard cal file are the same
If 'Shift IR' is used to remove IR delay the IR Window ref time is set 0
If the t=0 offset controls are used to shift the impulse the IR Window ref time is adjusted by the same amount
Measurement Delay in the Info panel is no longer affected by shifting the IR, it retains the original value from the time the measurement was made
Added an Analysis preference to set t=0 for imported impulse responses to either the impulse response peak (the default) or the first sample of the imported data
Added support for waveFLEX DSP A8 equaliser
Corrected miniDSP 96k equaliser setting to 5 filters to match 96k plug-ins
Tweaked TS params peak search to avoid problems when measurement extends to Nyquist
Modified TS params model to replace series element Rams by parallel element Lambda_es
Added derived and simulated motional and blocked impedance traces on the Impedance graph when TS parameters have been calculated
TS params help updated for new model
Changed the UMM-6 volume mapping for Windows 7
Modified colour scheme and colour handling to be useable with Windows High Contrast theme
Bug fix: Room sim crossover filter frequencies were not properly initialised
Bug fix: Room sim time alignments were not adjusting while dragging speakers or listening positions
Bug fix: Room sim dimension controls did not behave correctly in locales using comma as decimal delimiter
Bug fix: OK/Cancel buttons in impulse response export dialog disappeared when stereo was selected
Bug fix: Graph cursor colour was not updated when switching between dark and light backgrounds
Bug fix: altering target curve slope settings with no measurement loaded caused repeated value changes on Linux
Bug fix: Exception if distortion graph selected when viewing an impedance measurement
Bug fix: Filter target match boost limits were not updating to reflect limits of selected equaliser
Bug fix: ETC smoothing was not being retained when applying octave band filters to impulse response
Bug fix: EQ target match failed for measurements that started at 2kHz or higher
Bug fix: Corrected SPL averaging from simple arithmetic average to log average
Bug fix: Check levels takes account of whether input is a USB mic


----------



## petes

JohnM said:


> V5.01 beta 18 is now available from the beta download thread.
> 
> Beta 18 changes:
> 
> 
> Room sim: Added option to show anechoic response
> Room sim: Added enclosure type selection (sealed/ported)
> Room sim: Added delay and gain adjustments for each speaker/sub
> Room sim: Levels are automatically adjusted to maintain 75 dB at main listening position regardless of number of speakers/subs selected
> Room sim: Changed response graph range from 45..105 dB to 35..95 dB
> Room sim: Added a check box to indicate whether room is well sealed (if room is sealed response is boosted below lowest mode)
> Room sim: changed -3 dB defaults for subs to 30 Hz and speakers to 80 Hz
> File import can now accept .csv files
> Export measurement as text changed to export at twice smoothing factor, or 48 points per octave, or 96 points per octave for REW log spaced data
> Added support for 192k sampling for ASIO drivers
> Added support for Emotiva UMC-200 PEQ filters
> Added a View preference (off by default) to save trace colour with each measurement when it is saved
> Increased range of the t=0 offset controls on the Impulse graph to allow 100,000 samples, 100m or 1000ms
> Added a warning if the mic/meter and soundcard cal file are the same
> If 'Shift IR' is used to remove IR delay the IR Window ref time is set 0
> If the t=0 offset controls are used to shift the impulse the IR Window ref time is adjusted by the same amount
> Measurement Delay in the Info panel is no longer affected by shifting the IR, it retains the original value from the time the measurement was made
> Added an Analysis preference to set t=0 for imported impulse responses to either the impulse response peak (the default) or the first sample of the imported data
> Added support for waveFLEX DSP A8 equaliser
> Corrected miniDSP 96k equaliser setting to 5 filters to match 96k plug-ins
> Tweaked TS params peak search to avoid problems when measurement extends to Nyquist
> Modified TS params model to replace series element Rams by parallel element Lambda_es
> Added derived and simulated motional and blocked impedance traces on the Impedance graph when TS parameters have been calculated
> TS params help updated for new model
> Changed the UMM-6 volume mapping for Windows 7
> Modified colour scheme and colour handling to be useable with Windows High Contrast theme
> Bug fix: Room sim crossover filter frequencies were not properly initialised
> Bug fix: Room sim time alignments were not adjusting while dragging speakers or listening positions
> Bug fix: Room sim dimension controls did not behave correctly in locales using comma as decimal delimiter
> Bug fix: OK/Cancel buttons in impulse response export dialog disappeared when stereo was selected
> Bug fix: Graph cursor colour was not updated when switching between dark and light backgrounds
> Bug fix: altering target curve slope settings with no measurement loaded caused repeated value changes on Linux
> Bug fix: Exception if distortion graph selected when viewing an impedance measurement
> Bug fix: Filter target match boost limits were not updating to reflect limits of selected equaliser
> Bug fix: ETC smoothing was not being retained when applying octave band filters to impulse response
> Bug fix: EQ target match failed for measurements that started at 2kHz or higher
> Bug fix: Corrected SPL averaging from simple arithmetic average to log average
> Bug fix: Check levels takes account of whether input is a USB mic


Brilliant News John - can't wait to test the UMC-200 support

pete S


----------



## LCSeminole

Make that two of us on the UMC-200 support, though it will probably have to wait till next weekend.


----------



## LaurentG

Thanks you for waveFLEX A8 Support, i have this processor in my caraudio and I really satisfaction.


----------



## AlexF

Please advise me how correctly to update the old Beta 17 version. Do I need to delete it first?


----------



## EarlK

AlexF said:


> Please advise me how correctly to update the old Beta 17 version. Do I need to delete it first?


There's no need to uninstall the older version / the installer will put Beta 18 into the ( existing ) REW folder
( found within the Programs file-folder ) .

:sn:


----------



## Dwight Angus

Just downloaded V18 beta. Seems ok no initial issues


----------



## EarlK

JohnM said:


> V5.01 beta 18 is now available from the beta download thread.
> <<<<<SNIP>>>>


John, Thanks ! :clap:

I don't know if the following was actually meant as a *Feature* ( _or is a Bug_ ), but after applying a filter ( within the Filtered IR window ) & then opening a different window ( such as "SPL & Phase" ) // the applied "IR filter" ( remains open & active, globally, within the program ) .

Now, this filtering offers up some pretty interesting results within the other windows // though I'm currently unsure about their usefulness . 

This behavior may have been introduced sometime ago ( & has gone unnoticed by myself, for all I know ). 

Anyways, if this was done by design / then I'd offer as a suggestion, that this behavior is best left to the user to chose as an option within the Analysis tab of the Preferences window .
- ( ie; by default, I'd like to see any applied filter close, upon exiting the "Filtered IR" window ) .

:sn:


----------



## JohnM

That has always been the case Earl, the filter applies for all uses of the measurement.


----------



## EarlK

JohnM said:


> That has always been the case Earl, the filter applies for all uses of the measurement.


Ah, Okay John !

( Obviously I don't use this area enough ) .

:sn:


----------



## JohnM

Beta 19 has been uploaded, see beta download thread. Changes are:


Increased overall limit on total IR length from 3 seconds to 10 seconds to allow longer IRs to be captured for very reverberent spaces
Allowed waterfall time range up to 9999 ms
Bug fix: Estimate IR Delay feature was broken


----------



## Boris_pty

I've been trying to install REW on my mac for a couple of days now, to no avail. It keeps telling me that the downloaded software is damaged, and I can't even run the thing!

I'm using a MacBook Pro with OSx 10.9.2. Is there an compatibility issue that anyone knows about?


----------



## fuzz092888

JohnM said:


> That message is from the "Gatekeeper" app, for some reason it says the download file is 'damaged' because it is not from the app store or an identified developer. To fix this go to the System Preferences, then Security & Privacy, then under the General tab change "Allow applications downloaded from" to "Anywhere".


Right here


----------



## jtalden

JohnM said:


> V5.01 beta 18 is now available ...
> Beta 18 changes:
> 
> ...Bug fix: Corrected SPL averaging from simple arithmetic average to log average...


JohnM,
Does this change impact the RTA averages as well as the sweep averages?


----------



## JohnM

jtalden said:


> JohnM, Does this change impact the RTA averages as well as the sweep averages?


it only applies to the averaging on the All SPL graph.


----------



## jtalden

Thanks.


----------



## EarlK

Boris_pty said:


> I've been trying to install REW on my mac for a couple of days now, to no avail. It keeps telling me that the downloaded software is damaged, and I can't even run the thing!
> 
> I'm using a MacBook Pro with OSx 10.9.2. Is there an compatibility issue that anyone knows about?


*"GateKeeper"* > use Google, to review critically important info about downloading files ( with OSX's newish GateKeeper ) .



BTW ; REW appears to *not work with Mavericks* ( at least all the reports posted here at HTS, come back negatory )  .




Solution; get an expensive PC for testing purposes ( if you see yourself using REW over the long term ).



:sn:


----------



## JoeBoxster

Hello,

Recently updated to beta 18 and then beta 19, the room simulator will not start. I get the waiting icon(spinning circle) then eventually times out. All other functions are OK. Any advice?

Thanks.


----------



## JohnM

Check the REW log files to see what error message has been logged, their location is shown in the Help -> About REW dialog, please post the message or file here. Then try Delete Preferences and Shut Down from the Preferences menu and restart REW.


----------



## JoeBoxster

Hi John,

The delete preferences and restart did the trick. Attached is the log file.

Thanks


----------



## sveinse

Hi

Once again, thanks for an excellent piece of software!

After upgrading to the beta19 (or beta18), I've lost the ability to set the Sine generator frequency by checking the "Frequency tracks cursor"


----------



## JohnM

sveinse said:


> After upgrading to the beta19 (or beta18), I've lost the ability to set the Sine generator frequency by checking the "Frequency tracks cursor"


Thanks Sveinse, I've fixed that for the next beta.


----------



## JohnM

JoeBoxster said:


> The delete preferences and restart did the trick. Attached is the log file.


Thanks Joe, I've added some checks to the next version to avoid the problem that caused that.


----------



## guystpierre

Hi!
When I try the software on my mac OS 10.9, I can not see my apogee symphony card on the output device in pref. I selected «default». It seem to work since I hear the pink noise from the software.
I can see Symphony64 in input device pref, but I can't get any signal in... not sure what I'm doing wrong
Thank you for any help

Guy St-Pierre


----------



## EarlK

Well Guy,

You are in good company, because no has yet gotten REW to work properly with Mavericks .

You may want to consider getting an inexpensive PC ( running Win7 ) to do all your audio test work .

REW is easily a $1000.00 value / take 1/2 of those monies saved ( with this free software ) & buy a PC computer .

:sn:


----------



## JohnM

EarlK said:


> You are in good company, because no has yet gotten REW to work properly with Mavericks .


I don't know that that's true, Markus sent me a file to look at this evening on another topic which I noticed was measured using OS X 10.9.2 and an EMM-6, measurement is fine. What may not work with Mavericks are the OS X workarounds for Firewire and multi-channel USB cards, but using on-board sound or simple 2-channel USB soundcards set as the default in Audio/Midi setup and leaving the REW settings as "default" probably still works.


----------



## EarlK

JohnM said:


> I don't know that that's true, Markus sent me a file to look at this evening on another topic which I noticed was measured using OS X 10.9.2 and an EMM-6, measurement is fine. What may not work with Mavericks are the OS X workarounds for Firewire and multi-channel USB cards, but using on-board sound or simple 2-channel USB soundcards set as the default in Audio/Midi setup and leaving the REW settings as "default" probably still works.



I'll agree that the jury is still out on simple 2-chnl USB connected soundcards working with Mavericks ( judging from the reports of others ) .

Of course, one shouldn't forget that people typically log in here to report their setup problems / not to talk about their successes ( & this can have the effect of dramatically skewing every-one's perception of "reality" ) .

:sn:


----------



## Saddle

Thanks John for such a wonderfully crafted program. 

I used to code a lot. Always compared it to being a mechanical architect. I wished at the time there was a way that people could see the detail that was in a well written program, the way they see a building or plane after it had been built.

Great work!


----------



## jtalden

Bug?
Current REW Beta 19 (and several previous betas).
Windows 7

Run a loopback measurement sweep 12Hz-20kHz. No problem.
Change the min freq for the next measurement to 2Hz (or any Freq less than 12 Hz). The resulting sweep will be corrupted.

There are 2 workarounds. 
1) Change the sample rate and then change it back. 
2) Close REW and reopen it.

Changes above ~20Hz start freq does not show this issue; all traces are normal.
Changes of start freqs below ~15 Hz "always" creates the issue.

The same behavior occurs on a Focusrite Pro14 (Firewire) and a Focusrite i2i (USB)

I have noticed this using the Pro14 for several months, but have just now confirmed with loopback on both audio interfaces.

View attachment REW Start Sweep Issue.mdat


----------



## JohnM

jtalden said:


> Run a loopback measurement sweep 12Hz-20kHz. No problem.
> Change the min freq for the next measurement to 2Hz (or any Freq less than 12 Hz). The resulting sweep will be corrupted.


Thanks, I've fixed that for the next beta.


----------



## chilort

I'm having a problem opening the most recent version for Mac. I get this errors. I've tried downloading the file multiple times. (13" MacBook Pro running 10.9.2 with dual 2.8GHZ Core i7 processors). 

Untitled by chilort, on Flickr


----------



## EarlK

chilort said:


> I'm having a problem opening the most recent version for Mac. I get this errors. I've tried downloading the file multiple times. (13" MacBook Pro running 10.9.2 with dual 2.8GHZ Core i7 processors).
> 
> Untitled by chilort, on Flickr


Temporarily disable ; 





About_GateKeeper said:


> For apps that are downloaded from places other than the Mac App Store, developers can get a unique Developer ID from Apple and use it to digitally sign their apps. The Developer ID allows Gatekeeper to block apps created by malware developers and verify that apps haven't been tampered with since they were signed. If an app was developed by an unknown developer—one with no Developer ID—or tampered with, Gatekeeper can block the app from being installed.
> 
> Note: If you have an app that has not been signed with a Developer ID to support Gatekeeper, contact the developer of the app to determine if they offer an update which supports Gatekeeper.



:sn:


----------



## chilort

I get the same error even when I allow applications from anywhere.


----------



## EarlK

Reboot & Try Again .

:sn:


----------



## sveinse

Whenever I have a set of measurements and view them in the All SPL view, I can hide plots by unchecking the checkbox. However, if I rearrange the order of the plots by dragging the selected plot up or down in the left-hand list, all plots that exists between my current plot position and the new are becoming unhidden once more. Is this a bug?


----------



## JohnM

sveinse said:


> Whenever I have a set of measurements and view them in the All SPL view, I can hide plots by unchecking the checkbox. However, if I rearrange the order of the plots by dragging the selected plot up or down in the left-hand list, all plots that exists between my current plot position and the new are becoming unhidden once more. Is this a bug?


Yes, I've fixed it for the next beta.


----------



## Zepdude

*Room Simulator Comments*

RE: 5.01 beta 19

First of all, thanks for creating this software. I'm designing a recording studio and this has been incredibly helpful in designing the listening position in the control room. It's also educational to see how the frequency response changes with room dimensions and position -more so than any book or discussion I've read on the subject.

My system: Macbook Air (late 2011) OSX 10.7.5 (no soundcard since I'm only using Room Simulator at present)

A few anomalies with Room Simulator:

- I've had a situation where I was unable to recreate the graph using the same data (I save the info as screenshots). I believe that after using the program over a period of time it can become corrupted (I've seen the delays get wacky as well) and produce incorrect information unbeknownst to the user. I have screenshots of this if you want to see them.

- When expanding room width the speakers and listening position get dragged to one side rather than stay in the center making it necessary to reposition the speakers and listener after every click.

- When reducing room width the speakers likewise collapse towards the center

- When increasing room height the program freezes at 16' 4" and becomes unresponsive

- When resizing the windows they go blank until some data is changed to cause a screen update.


A few suggestions:
- Ability to lock the speaker and listener positions so they don't move when room dimensions are adjusted.

- It would be helpful in creating and maintaining the "listening triangle" if we could see the dimension separating the speakers (in addition to the existing speaker position data from the listening position, side and rear walls).

- Ability to save "presets" of room setting so we can compare the graphs of different dimensions.


One Question:
- In the software, I am unable to toe the speakers in towards the center listening position (which is typically the scenario in a recording studio). Since we are mostly dealing with bass frequencies which are non directional, can I assume that this will not really effect the predicted frequency response?

Again, thanks for your time in designing this program.


----------



## JohnM

*Re: Room Simulator Comments*



Zepdude said:


> - I've had a situation where I was unable to recreate the graph using the same data (I save the info as screenshots). I believe that after using the program over a period of time it can become corrupted (I've seen the delays get wacky as well) and produce incorrect information unbeknownst to the user. I have screenshots of this if you want to see them.


Yes please.



> - When expanding room width the speakers and listening position get dragged to one side rather than stay in the center making it necessary to reposition the speakers and listener after every click.


Already fixed for the next beta (see this post)



> - When increasing room height the program freezes at 16' 4" and becomes unresponsive
> 
> - When resizing the windows they go blank until some data is changed to cause a screen update.


Thanks, fixed those for the next beta



> A few suggestions:
> - Ability to lock the speaker and listener positions so they don't move when room dimensions are adjusted.


Do you mean lock them as absolutes or as relative values? Currently (subject to the fix mentioned above) heights are absolutes while length and width positions are relative to keep proportions the same.



> One Question:
> - In the software, I am unable to toe the speakers in towards the center listening position (which is typically the scenario in a recording studio). Since we are mostly dealing with bass frequencies which are non directional, can I assume that this will not really effect the predicted frequency response?


The sources are treated as omnidirectional, so toe wouldn't have any effect.


----------



## Zepdude

Thanks for your response, John. Great to hear most of the issues have been fixed in the next beta.

Regarding your question about locking the listening triangle, I like to lock the triangle to an absolute size and location. That position is somewhat fixed by the mixing board and gear racks and the idea is to change the dimensions around it to find the smoothest frequency response. I then might move the triangle a few inches to the left/right, forward/back or up/down just to see how that effects the response.

I've attached screenshots of the slightly different graphs for the same room conditions:

Regards,

Angelo Montrone


----------



## 3ll3d00d

I have a small feature request around modal analysis, namely to provide some way to enter room dimensions once and use those for all measurements rather than having to enter them via the EQ window for each measurement. For example, copy them from the room sim values or add something to the preferences to allow you to enter them.


----------



## mtbdudex

EarlK said:


> Temporarily disable ;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :sn:


Ding ding thank you!!
It's been a while since I used REW, now trying the beta v19 on my new MacBook Pro Retina w/USB Mic.


----------



## Alejandro Varela

Hi Folks. 
I am REW's fan and I'm very happy with latest realeses, except that I can't use anymo' the Sound Generator SINE "follows cursor"... Am I the only one with this issue?
Can't be Room Sim widest in FR? (500 hz will be great)
Thanx and regards.
PS. I' m on W7/ 64 bits


----------



## orangeart

What are the chance of having a pitched vaulted ceiling supported in future version? I'm sure the GUI side of things is pretty easy but presumably the calculations would be massive?

Stefan


----------



## Major Wong

Hello,Dear Manager：
This is the software I use for an afternoon and found that the biggest problem is: the resolution of the frequency response curve is too large, and does not correspond to the magnitude of the resolution (sound pressure deviation is too large), desired frequency response and phase response can just do as Smaart software, it would be perfect!


----------



## JohnM

Alejandro Varela said:


> I can't use anymo' the Sound Generator SINE "follows cursor"... Am I the only one with this issue?


No, it's not just you - that bug has been fixed for the next beta.


----------



## JohnM

orangeart said:


> What are the chance of having a pitched vaulted ceiling supported in future version? I'm sure the GUI side of things is pretty easy but presumably the calculations would be massive?


Nil, basically  rectangular rooms have a closed form solution but other shapes require numerical solutions e.g. using boundary element methods, there are implementations (e.g. ABEC, BEM Acoustics) but calculation time is significant.


----------



## JohnM

Major Wong said:


> This is the software I use for an afternoon and found that the biggest problem is: the resolution of the frequency response curve is too large, and does not correspond to the magnitude of the resolution (sound pressure deviation is too large), desired frequency response and phase response can just do as Smaart software, it would be perfect!


Not sure I quite understand the problem, but you can reduce the resolution by applying smoothing (see the Graph menu).


----------



## Major Wong

Hi,John:

Please look at the two photos,REW the software's level resolution is 20dB, while Smaart software resolution of 3dB, the higher the resolution, the higher the accuracy rate; Even if the resolution is changed in 2dB, can also cause large errors because the whole frequency range has a big undulations (especially on the speaker system optimization causing a great impact！)
SO I strongly recommend the software must be improved，just like the Smaart 7 does！Thanks，John！:clap:


----------



## EarlK

Major Wong said:


> Hello,Dear Manager：
> This is the software I use for an afternoon and found that the biggest problem is: the resolution of the frequency response curve is too large, and does not correspond to the magnitude of the resolution (sound pressure deviation is too large), desired frequency response and phase response can just do as Smaart software, it would be perfect!


The vertical ( db scale ) is adjustable .

:sn:


----------



## Major Wong

Hello，I am so sorry that you don not understand my word yet.I just want the software could be improved
like Smaart does,due to the cumbersome and accuracy.Even if you change the vertical ( db scale )，the magnitude response curve does not appear on the basis “o dB” line.


----------



## JohnM

Major Wong said:


> Even if you change the vertical ( db scale )，the magnitude response curve does not appear on the basis “o dB” line.


REW presents its results as SPL values rather than a dimensionless transfer function, but it is easy to offset the REW graph to appear at whatever level you like using the offset controls for the graph. The vertical scaling is adjustable, as Earl pointed out. If you look at SMAART and REW graphs with the same vertical scaling and measured under the same conditions you should see the same shape on each.


----------



## jtalden

Major Wong said:


> Even if you change the vertical ( db scale )，the magnitude response curve does not appear on the basis “o dB” line.


If you need a "work around", you can export the IR from REW to a file and indicate in the dialog that you want it to be "normalized". When you import it back into REW (or another program) the IR will then be normalized.


----------



## Major Wong

Thank you for your reply, John. Because I'm used to using Smaart software, optimized sound system, hoping REW can learn the Smaart software, making the frequency response and phase-frequency interface as Smaartlive does, this is just my suggestion, thank you!!


----------



## Major Wong

Thank you for your reply！This is a good advice，but I think a software must be intuitive, simple, easy to use！So REW should streamline something and be suitable for everyone to use，that‘s successful！


----------



## Major Wong

Thanks for reply，but Smaart’s frequece response interface may be suitable for me to use.


----------



## pintree3

I'm running Win6 Home Premium 64 bit and the software can't be used since most stuff shows as black. If you mouse over a window then some things, pop up. See images:


----------



## JohnM

pintree3 said:


> I'm running Win6 Home Premium 64 bit and the software can't be used since most stuff shows as black.


Probably an out of date video driver, check for updates for your graphics card.


----------



## Zepdude

EarlK said:


> The vertical ( db scale ) is adjustable .
> 
> :sn:


How? I don't see it in the manual...


----------



## jtalden

Zepdude said:


> How? I don't see it in the manual...


There are at least 3 ways. See "Graph Panel" in the REW v5.01 Beta 19 "Help" or Manual.


----------



## Skylinestar

until today, I'm still facing blurry text on waterfall graph when anti aliasing is enabled. nil fix with latest java and ATI catalyst drivers installed.


----------



## Hooked

Hello,

I need some help please.

I downloaded the zipped Mac file:

"Zipped OS X App bundle: RoomEQWizardV5.01beta19-OSX.zip"

Unzipped it to see the REW icon, but when I try to install it I get this message:

“RoomEQWizardV5.01beta19” is damaged and can’t be opened. You should move it to the Trash.

I have tried this several times and always get the same message. I'm not sure if I'm doing something incorrectly or if the file is actually damaged. Any help is greatly appreciated. Been using REW on a work PC for a few years but need to start using it on my personal Mac. Thanks in advance. Great product!


----------



## EarlK

The answer ( you seek ) is on the previous page of this thread .

The way forward involves ( Mac-newbs ) learning about the Mac OS & it's built-in protection features ( & how to by-pass "Big Brother" ) .



:sn:


----------



## Hooked

Got it. Turned GK off, rebooted and installed. Thanks.


----------



## mgth

hello,
I came to a strange bug i did not find in the forum using beta 19.
In preference/equalizer LF Rise and HF Fall if you click down for a long time, the value get crazy after I have no choice other to close the application. Even closing preferences do nothing.


----------



## JohnM

mgth said:


> In preference/equalizer LF Rise and HF Fall if you click down for a long time, the value get crazy after I have no choice other to close the application. Even closing preferences do nothing.


Sounds pretty odd. Which value were you adjusting? (start? end? slope?) What was being shown when it was "crazy"? If you look in the REW log files (their location is shown in the help -> about REW box) have any error message been logged?


----------



## JohnM

Beta 20 has been uploaded, available on the beta download thread.


Revised the signal generator layout
Added dual tone signals (SMPTE, DIN, CCIF and custom) to the generator for intermodulation distortion measurements
Added calculation of Intermodulation Distortion percentage on RTA when a dual tone signal is playing
Updated the signal generator help to add information about the CEA-2010 tone burst
Added CEA-2010 thresholds overlay on the RTA when the CEA burst signal is playing
Added an Analysis preference to control how much of the IR is retained when a measurement is made, including an option to keep the entire IR
Upper limit of frequency axis adjusts to suit highest end frequency in measurement list or half current sample rate, whichever is higher (min is 30 kHz)
Rearranged spectrogram controls to reduce height they take up
If the View option to save trace colour with measurement is selected, changing the colour of a measurement via the button on the measurement panel will flag the measurement as not saved
Added the JRE version and bit depth used when capturing a measurement to the measurement file, displayed in the measurement Info window
On Windows systems when running under a 64-bit JRE a 64-bit ASIO dll is loaded

Bug fix: Frequency tracks cursor was broken for signal generator
Bug fix: Room simulation could fail to open if previous head position was outside current limits
Bug fix: Room simulation relative head position in length and width could alter when room size changed
Bug fix: Room simulation became unresponsive if maximum height reached when using feet and inches
Bug fix: Room simulation window redraw could fail when resizing window
Bug fix: Trace arithmetic resultIR window location could be wrong if traces A and B had different impulse response lengths
Bug fix: Changing sweep start frequency from 20 Hz or above to below 10 Hz caused corrupted measurements
Bug fix: Changing the order of measurements did not preserve their associated trace selection states
Bug fix: Changing the order of measurements did not update the list of measurements in the controls for the All SPL and Measured Overlay graphs


----------



## RJW1966

when downloading the latest update i get an error message that says:
error:copying file C:\program files(x86)\room EQ wizard v5\roomeqwizaed.exe
I have tried deleting REW and trying to add the beta, no luck, i have tried downloading the base V5 and then adding the new beta file, no luck. what am i doing wrong?


----------



## RJW1966

^^ finally got it to work.


----------



## chunek

This is fantastic with ASIO support!:R


----------



## nms

I'm on the latest beta, windows 7x64. The photo capture button isn't working. I press it and nothing happens. Restarted, no av, still nothing.

Bummer :rolleyesno:


----------



## EarlK

nms said:


> I'm on the latest beta, windows 7x64. The photo capture button isn't working. I press it and nothing happens. Restarted, no av, still nothing.
> 
> Bummer :rolleyesno:


The photo capture button works fine for me ( REW latest beta 20, on WinXP ).

I checked it's functionality within all the windows.

:sn:


----------



## jtalden

It works for me on W7/64.
Maybe: latest Java 32?
Maybe: "Delete Preferences" in REW?
Maybe: Uninstall REW and reinstall?

Just guesses...


----------



## aackthpt

Wow, CEA2010 testing in REW. Thanks a lot John, REW was already a of a tool and it's just getting better and better. Great work.


----------



## Dimka

Hello to everyone,
anybody have tried to perform acoustic/impedance measurements at the 192 kHz sample rate and 128k the sweep length ?! I using EMU 0404 USB. The measurements at the 192kHz/128K starts ok, however, subsequent calculating process of the the frequency response "hangs out" at the 98% the the program need to be restarted. 
The above mentioned bug appears both on the stationary PC and on the Laptop using EMU 0404 USB sound card.


----------



## EarlK

Dimka said:


> Hello to everyone,
> anybody have tried to perform acoustic/impedance measurements at the 192 kHz sample rate and 128k the sweep length ?! I using EMU 0404 USB. The measurements at the 192kHz/128K starts ok, however, subsequent calculating process of the the frequency response "hangs out" at the 98% the the program need to be restarted.
> The above mentioned bug appears both on the stationary PC and on the Laptop using EMU 0404 USB sound card.



I believe you'll find that very few people here use that high a sample rate .

In fact, I think that there are few with SoundCards that can sample that high .

Have you had success at using lower rates ( such as 96K ) ?

:sn:


----------



## Dimka

Yes, 96kHz\128k is success in acoustic and impedance measurements. However, i need the fastest sweep rate as possible (sweep time equals t=sample/sample rate, i.e the higher sample rate= the faster sweep).

P.S.
You can try to measure impedance curve of some speakers at the 44.1kHz\1M and at 96kHz/128k settings, and you can see, that the fast and the slow sweep has very interesting effect on the impedance curve .


----------



## JohnM

Dimka said:


> anybody have tried to perform acoustic/impedance measurements at the 192 kHz sample rate and 128k the sweep length ?! I using EMU 0404 USB. The measurements at the 192kHz/128K starts ok, however, subsequent calculating process of the the frequency response "hangs out" at the 98% the the program need to be restarted.
> The above mentioned bug appears both on the stationary PC and on the Laptop using EMU 0404 USB sound card.


I've fixed this for the next release, though I had to go out and buy a 192k card to do it  (Steinberg UR22, which seems fine but the -3 dB point at 192k is 32 kHz, so not clear what the point of 192k is exactly...)


----------



## Dimka

JohnM said:


> I've fixed this for the next release, though I had to go out and buy a 192k card to do it  (Steinberg UR22, which seems fine but the -3 dB point at 192k is 32 kHz, so not clear what the point of 192k is exactly...)


utstanding:
If you have PayPal (and like a beer !), i can compensate a part of your costs :R



Anyway, thanks !


----------



## AudioSavant

Just out of curiosity, other than testing 1D, 2D diffusors and or specialty active absorbers , that you may be building for a recording studio, why the need to go out to 192K ? In addition I would like to add an audiophile comment which is germane to the listening of music, recording music, and I would presume profoundly effects testing; USB circuits, especially ones based within a laptop pass current on the line, strike 1...and with shared power supplies, noisy current supply, strike 2, and lastly and maybe most importantly with regards to use of 192K/24-bit use, is the clock timing. a [192K] internal card is only as good as the power supply & isolation allows. I have zero personal time to get into this, but you might want to look at the BRYSTON BUC-1 or DBA-2 for more information.
Noise from the peanut gallery


----------



## JohnM

Dimka said:


> utstanding: If you have PayPal (and like a beer !), i can compensate a part of your costs :R Anyway, thanks !


I guess I could force myself to have a beer, strictly to be sociable of course 

There is a Paypal donate button on the website at www.roomeqwizard.com.


----------



## Dimka

AudioSavant said:


> Just out of curiosity, other than testing 1D, 2D diffusors and or specialty active absorbers , that you may be building for a recording studio, why the need to go out to 192K ? In addition I would like to add an audiophile comment which is germane to the listening of music, recording music, and I would presume profoundly effects testing; USB circuits, especially ones based within a laptop pass current on the line, strike 1...and with shared power supplies, noisy current supply, strike 2, and lastly and maybe most importantly with regards to use of 192K/24-bit use, is the clock timing. a [192K] internal card is only as good as the power supply & isolation allows. I have zero personal time to get into this, but you might want to look at the BRYSTON BUC-1 or DBA-2 for more information.
> Noise from the peanut gallery


As i mentioned above, the main point of 192kHz is the higher sweep rate, i.e. the higher sample rate= the faster sweep rate(or shorter sweep length). The link below is example of impedance curves of a some particular loudspeaker measured at different sweep rate (128k vs. 1M at 96 kHz(~11 octaves), i.e. 1.333 second vs. ~10 seconds, or, if i exactly calculate, 8.3 oct/second vs. ~1.1 oct/second). As you can see, the shapes of the curves significantly differs each other, although there is the same loudspeaker, measured at the same output voltage(!), only sweep length is changed. I think, that the key role there is some parameters of loudspeaker motor ant suspension (i have observed this effect on different software, however, the most convenient for me is REW, thus i ask for correct 192 khz option).


----------



## Dimka

JohnM said:


> I guess I could force myself to have a beer, strictly to be sociable of course
> 
> There is a Paypal donate button on the website at ...


Done ! 

Bon appetit ! :sn:


----------



## JohnM

Dimka said:


> The link below is example of impedance curves of a some particular loudspeaker measured at different sweep rate (128k vs. 1M at 96 kHz(~11 octaves), i.e. 1.333 second vs. ~10 seconds, or, if i exactly calculate, 8.3 oct/second vs. ~1.1 oct/second). As you can see, the shapes of the curves significantly differs each other, although there is the same loudspeaker, measured at the same output voltage(!), only sweep length is changed.


The 1M result looks the more correct of the two though, the resonant peak should be pretty symmetrical rather than tilted as the 128k appears.

Thanks for the beer by the way


----------



## Dimka

JohnM said:


> The 1M result looks the more correct of the two though, the resonant peak should be pretty symmetrical rather than tilted as the 128k appears.
> 
> Thanks for the beer by the way



I think, that impedance curve measured at 1M correspond for so co-called "quasi-stationary" (i.e. at relatively slow-varying excitation signal) measurement conditions and is preferable for a basic T-S parameter estimation. And excitation at 128k sweeps much faster, and a properties (damping and etc.) of suspension or magnet system become more important. However, interpretation of the fast sweep impedance is quite ambiguous in some loudspeakers(however, some loudspeakers are insensitive to sweep rate at all). 

P.S.
It is possible to enable an option in the program that allow to safe the voltages U2(f) and U1(f) in the separate ASCII files or etc. ? This useful option would allow to create loudspeakers most accurate LTD model in the LEAP software (LTD model requires both the speaker impedance curve and voltage U1 frequency dependence). 
I also suggest increase accuracy of the reference resistor in the next release (at this moment i can put only the value of reference resistor 0.5 Ohm, however, i have precision resistors with the stable value 0.505 Ohm ).


----------



## JohnM

Beta 21 has now been uploaded, available in the beta download thread.


REW now requires OS X 10.7.3 or later. The OS X JRE is built in, Java does not need to be installed.
REW now requires JRE7 or later on Windows
Input and output devices, channels and volume controls can now be accessed on OS X
REW works at 44.1k and 48k sample rate on OS X
UMIK SPL readings compensate for input volume setting on OS X (UMIK must be selected as input device and Microphone as input)
Added keyboard shortcuts for the RTA buttons for Save (Alt+S), Reset Averaging (Alt+R) and Distortion (Alt+D)
Added a smoothing setting for the RTA when in Spectrum mode
Changed the CEA-2010 recommended RTA settings to use Spectrum with 1/12 octave smoothing
The CEA-2010 limits overlay is now referenced to peak SPL within 3 Hz either side of CEA centre frequency
Added a zero phase filtering option for the octave band filters used in RT60 and filtered IR calculations
If the input device is changed ask whether the current mic/meter and/or soundcard cal files should still be used

Bug fix: If a cal file is not found remove the reference to that file for the next startup
Bug fix: SPL meter minimum reading was -90 dB FS
Bug fix: 128k measurement sweep at 192 kHz failed to complete the measurement
Bug fix: Measurement names in the overlay window did not update to reflect changes to filtering applied
Bug fix: USB mic volume corrections were incorrect on Windows 8.1
Bug fix: On OS X menus were disabled immediately after making a measurement

Edit: The OS X zipped bundle had not been built correctly, it has been replaced with the correct file.


----------



## markus76

^
Thanks John!

By the way, under OS X (I've tested 10.9.3) b21 no longer requires the user to make changes in System Preferences > Security & Privacy. Just single click on the REW icon, select Open from Finder > File or right click on the REW app icon and select Open.


----------



## lazy

Just a long-time lurker with a big thank you to John for his devotion and expertise to REW, and the many who contribute with debugging and answering user questions. Thanks!


----------



## MPS

REW 5.01 Beta 21 build 3387
Waterfall /Controls /Transparency(%) selection doesn't function.


----------



## JohnM

MPS said:


> REW 5.01 Beta 21 build 3387
> Waterfall /Controls /Transparency(%) selection doesn't function.


Sorry about that, I've fixed it for the next build but in the meantime you can select the control by clicking on the smoothing box and then pressing tab twice to take you to the transparency spinner (it still works, but can't be selected by mouse).


----------



## EarlK

John, thanks again for your efforts on keeping this great software going !

:sn:


----------



## EarlK

JohnM said:


> Sorry about that, I've fixed it for the next build but in the meantime you can select the control by clicking on the smoothing box and then pressing tab twice to take you to the transparency spinner (it still works, but can't be selected by mouse).


BTW; F2 ( item specific "Help" ) hasn't worked the way ( I thought that it would ) since I first tried it ( ? ) . 
- I'm still on XP, so maybe that explains what's going on .

Behavior > "Clicking" on the item of interest ( after choosing F2 ) opens up the "Help File" to the table of contents but stops short of finding the item of interest ( in the table of contents ) & then opening the appropriate help file .

:sn:


----------



## MarkusBonk

Since the last few betas the painting of the EQ panel doesn't seem to work as expected.

The panel opens as expected the first time. 

Finding the modal frequencies works 
Highlighting a frequency does not display it in the top left panel
Creating a waterfall works
Using the slider in the top left panel does not move the displayed graph and just has weird over painting effects on the slider itself.
Making the EQ panel full screen blanks half the screen.
At some point the background is erased and then only the widgets under the mouse are redrawn.

Running on HP 8540w OS win 7x64 latest everything running as normal user. Java security high


----------



## JohnM

MarkusBonk said:


> Since the last few betas the painting of the EQ panel doesn't seem to work as expected.


Thanks, I've fixed that for the next beta. It is triggered by the initial selection of a resonance from the resonances list, if you avoid selecting anything in the list the other features should work normally.


----------



## smackrabbit

Quick Beta 21 Question: Since the Mac now supports 44.1k and 48k sample rates, are Soundflowerbed and LineIn no longer needed with the UMIK? It should just be direct?


----------



## EarlK

> Quick Beta 21 Question: Since the Mac now supports 44.1k and 48k sample rates, are Soundflowerbed and LineIn no longer needed with the UMIK? It should just be direct?


Quick Answer ; Direct Connection, ie; *NO* ( external software, workarounds are needed ) . 

Other ( necessary ) Directions ; ( read  *John's Announcement Post !* )

:sn:


----------



## soundman2020

Feature request: It would be great to have an additional ruler bar marked in distance, rather than time, on the IR graph windows, so that you can easily see the relative distance of a reflection, instead of having to calculate it from the time delay. In other words, an extra row of numbers below the ms row, marked in inches and centimeters, showing the distance corresponding to each time mark. (Perhaps also take air temperature into account for the distance calculations).


----------



## amazones

Hi,

Would it be possible to have access to the previous Beta 20 for users of mac os x Snow Leopard and under ?

Thanks!


----------



## EarlK

This is the most recent Mac version that I have ( 5.01, Beta 17 ) .

Best results are obtained by using it with a 2-chnl, USB connected soundcard / or / try to use the  *SoundFlower/LineIn input workaround * for other multi-chnl soundcard / or / use a UMIK-1 mic ( with your computers soundcard for output ) .

:sn:


----------



## JohnM

amazones said:


> Would it be possible to have access to the previous Beta 20 for users of mac os x Snow Leopard and under ?


I have added that to the beta 20 post but please note there will not be any further updates for OS X versions before 10.7 (sorry about that).


----------



## JohnM

soundman2020 said:


> Feature request: It would be great to have an additional ruler bar marked in distance, rather than time, on the IR graph windows, so that you can easily see the relative distance of a reflection, instead of having to calculate it from the time delay. In other words, an extra row of numbers below the ms row, marked in inches and centimeters, showing the distance corresponding to each time mark. (Perhaps also take air temperature into account for the distance calculations).


Although there isn't a distance axis you can use Ctrl+right click and drag to measure time and distance between points on the graph.


----------



## Esprit

EarlK said:


> ( external software, workarounds are needed )


What sw and workarounds?:gulp:


----------



## EarlK

Esprit said:


> What sw and workarounds?:gulp:


For those REW users on a Mac ( as long as they are using OS 10.7.3 & higher ), they will no longer need to use *John Reekie's workarounds* , as long as the latest version of * REW 5.01( beta 21 )* is used .

:sn:


----------



## acdc2000

I test Rew 5 beta 21 build 3387 and i notice wrong calculation in higher frequencies when use more sweeps. The microphone is on same fix place on all measures. In preference i have set smooth 1/3. I do a measure with 20hz -12000 hz Level db -6 length 512 k sweeps 1 do this more times. Both measures are 1-2 db simular. thats ok. I show all and have the button All SPL always press
then i set sweep to 2 and later 4 and curves are upto 80 hz simular. But on 500 hz and later they differ over 20 db. Wy this happen ?. I also try another measure with sweep 4 and not smooth set in preferences. after the measure i click on the control symbol choose smooth 1/3 and click on apply to select. then the curve(blue in screenshot) is simular to other with sweep 4. I think with sweep 4 precision is better because of 4 measures. But with the sweep 2 or 4, the high frequency are more low. please send me a PN if you want a screenshot. is not allow to post yet a image

I hope you can fix that, REW look really great but i do not know which curve is really correct. I use equalizer APO and the correctet curve sound not so good(too much boost around 1 khz-4 khz). Other small things i see, when i enable EQ page i set for my full range speaker, speaker type none. And for target range 20 -10000 hz. but more as 10000 as number add, do not work. I can also not set HF fall start over 1000 hz and LF rise start below 100. But to avoide the added curves, i set the slope to 0. I hope the limits can avoid.


----------



## soundman2020

JohnM said:


> Although there isn't a distance axis you can use Ctrl+right click and drag to measure time and distance between points on the graph.


Cool! I knew about the "Ctrl-click-drag" feature on the frequency response graphs, but it never occurred to me to try it on the IR graphs, and now I noticed that it works on ALL graph windows. Very neat, and very useful! Thanks John: both for this answer, and also for such an amazingly useful tool.


----------



## JohnM

V5.01 beta 22 has now been uploaded, available from the beta download thread.


Added an equaliser setting for the miniDSP nanoAVR
Improved the target match behaviour for Generic, miniDSP and DSP-30 equalisers
Allow target match to 20 kHz
Adjusted target level calculation to take LF cutoff into account

Bug fix: Transparency value in waterfall controls could not be selected by mouse
Bug fix: Selecting a resonance from the EQ panel resonances list caused an exception
Bug fix: Match target did not work properly for the XP2040 equaliser


----------



## bolserst

acdc2000 said:


> I test Rew 5 beta 21 build 3387 and i notice wrong calculation in higher frequencies when use more sweeps.


I noticed this as well. For me it only happens when I use an internal sound card for OUTPUT and a USB microphone or soundcard for INPUT. I thought perhaps it was a timing issue, so I tried using loopback from the internal sound card to the USB soundcard, but it did not help. Interestingly, I did not have a problem when using a USB soundcard for OUTPUT and a separate USB microphone for INPUT. It was only when using a mix of internal sound card and USB soundcard or mic.

Attached is an example showing overlay of results for sweeps = 1, 2, 4, & 8


----------



## bolserst

I just realized it would be easier to see the trends with line level measurements rather than microphone.
Here are trends using an internal Julia soundcard for line-out, and USB Behringer UCA202 for line-in.
Measurements used 48Khz sampling rate. With rate set to 44.1kHz the peaks/nulls shift down in frequency.

If both line-out and line-in are from an internal soundcard, no peaks/nulls appear for sweeps >1.
If both line-out and line-in are from an external USB soundcard, no peaks/nulls appear for sweeps >1.
There is only a problem when mixing out & in between internal soundcard and a USB soundcard or microphone.


----------



## Audioguy

I have a USB mic preamp that I use for running DiracLive on my server. It is a PreSonus Audio Box USB. Can I use that for REW input and/or output??


----------



## oramos

Does Beta 22 still require the use of Soundflower and Line in. Sorry if this is obvious as I am new to REW and trying to learn


----------



## JohnM

oramos said:


> Does Beta 22 still require the use of Soundflower and Line in.


No


----------



## oramos

How do you select speakers using the HDMI output without sound flower?


----------



## tarsonis

Hey, there. Got the new beta 22. I got huge User Interface bugs. Measurements on the left don't appear, nore do they disappear when I delete them. Any archive to get the back to beta < 17?

And btw. Please consider to make the measurement start pop up window to be white as in the early beta versions or change the color of the decible numbers (maybe dark grey/light black). (Speaking of the dark theme here)
Grey background and green typo is a big no go in graphic design rules. Its hard to read and really painful for the eyes. :T


----------



## JohnM

tarsonis said:


> Hey, there. Got the new beta 22. I got huge User Interface bugs. Measurements on the left don't appear, nore do they disappear when I delete them.


What OS are you using? Are there any errors in the REW log files?



> Please consider to make the measurement start pop up window to be white as in the early beta versions or change the color of the decible numbers (maybe dark grey/light black). (Speaking of the dark theme here)
> Grey background and green typo is a big no go in graphic design rules. Its hard to read and really painful for the eyes. :T


I've changed it to a darker green.


----------



## tarsonis

JohnM said:


> What OS are you using? Are there any errors in the REW log files?
> 
> I've changed it to a darker green.


Win7x64. I reinstalled it and since then no buggy tab behaviour. If you mean the "x.log". Then no.

About the grey/green. COol. In the next beta?


----------



## jtalden

JohnPM,
I saw member panson's question about "fractional octave smoothing". I am not sure why the question was raised, but it prompted me to make this request directly.

Can a change to the algorithm for phase smoothing be added to your REW job jar?

The current REW algorithm appears similar to weighted averaging over the fractional octave range using all data points. The handling of phase smoothing in Holm is very different. I don't know about other analysis software. 

In Holm, phase smoothing is done in such a way that it is helpful in identifying the phase of the direct sound; the same phase as would be measured by both REW and Holm if the mic was placed very close to the driver and thus room reflections/modes were not interfering. The smoothing method Holm uses is very helpful when determining delays needed for the XO handoff from one driver to another or for determining the overall direct phase rotation for use in rePhase. Measurements for this work are necessarily done at a greater mic distances where room modes and reflections are much stronger. At those distances any smoothing in REW beyond 1/24 makes the direct phase impossible to read. REW smoothing is therefore of no benefit for those jobs. 

Out of curiosity some time ago I exported an REW response text into Excel. I was able to achieve the same (or very similar) phase response as Holm reports by simply dropping data points and then spline smoothing. That is, I used data points spaced at 1/3 or 1/6 octave or whatever the desired smoothing was and let Excel apply smoothing to the resulting chart. The original IR was imported to Holm for this comparison so the original data set was identical. I can probably find and post the spreadsheet or the charts if this description is not clear. The Holm algorithm is probably not this simplistic and maybe somehow deals with both SPL and phase somehow in one shot. This spreadsheet experiment was done just to help my understanding of how Holm does this and to provide me a simplistic understanding of the differences.

I don't know if one way is more "correct", but the Holm method is much more helpful to the XO alignment task and the rePhase task. I have held off bringing this up directly as I have figured that there may be some other REW tasks that would be negatively impacted, but none have come to my attention, so I decided to ask. If this change is not appropriate for all uses maybe an option can be added to do this; check box for measurement panel and phase overlay tab? To help with rePhase I guess it would be necessary to be able to export the data in this way also. 

Thanks for the great program!


----------



## JohnM

jtalden said:


> Can a change to the algorithm for phase smoothing be added to your REW job jar?


Could you provide an example measurement showing what REW is doing that doesn't seem correct, and show what you would rather it did? REW's process is pretty simple: unwrap the phase, apply the smoothing, wrap the phase - it should produce a smoothed version of the original phase trace, faithfully reflecting the unsmoothed data, which it does for me.


----------



## MarkusBonk

Hi John,

Beta 22

I am seeing unexpected/inconsistent results in the Modal Analysis
Start Freq=20,End Freq=200,Length=500,Noise=20,T60min=300,T60max=3000,MinSPL=65
Pressing "Find Resonances" results in a number of frequencies in the range 25Hz-90Hz. Changing End Freq=300 and pressing "Find Resonances" now results in 50% more in the range 25Hz-120Hz. Changing End Freq=500Hz and pressing "Find Resonances" results in less resonant frequencies, now in the range 25Hz-95Hz

Markus


----------



## jtalden

Here is an example:

Note that I don't say the current REW phase smoothing algorithm is "wrong" it seems to do just what you say. That method may be helpful for other uses, but It is not useful in helping someone see the direct sound phase when the mic is at a distance. 

The example below is not a particularly bad example of a measurement at the LP. There is some room modes and reflections evident, but I have seen worse cases. The attached mdat has the original measurement and a copy of the same measurement. This way we can overlay the 2 using different smoothing settings to easily see the issue.

mdat:
View attachment 2014-9-25a.mdat


Phase 1/48 Octave Smoothing:








Phase 1/3 Octave Smoothing:








Above Overlaid:








Phase 1/48 vs 1/3 Octave Holm Impulse [from REW IR wav Import]:








I also have posted the spreadsheet below, but it is not much value here. While directionally better than REW, it is clear the Holm smoothing algorithm is much better than just dropping data points as I did.

Spreadsheet:
View attachment Smoothing Experiment 2.zip


Phase 1/48 vs 1/3 Octave Smoothing using dropped/spaced data per spreadsheet:


----------



## Audionut11

I'm noticing some issues with the EQ in the latest beta. For instance.
http://i.imgur.com/gA32Zrd.png

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/34113196/test.mdat



edit: Interestingly, the waterfall seems to be showing expected results.


----------



## JohnM

Audionut11 said:


> I'm noticing some issues with the EQ in the latest beta.


Your IR window settings are wrong, the left window is very short (4 ms) and truncating a significant part of the response. That measurement needs at least 50 ms left window and 300 ms right window to correctly show its response, if you correct the widow settings the EQ will behave normally. Best check you haven't inadvertently configured unsuitable window width settings in the Analysis preferences.


----------



## JohnM

jtalden said:


> The example below is not a particularly bad example of a measurement at the LP. There is some room modes and reflections evident, but I have seen worse cases.


The Holm plot seems to miss most of the phase wraps that occur in the measurement, so it appears to be smoothing something which is not the true phase response of the system. There could be arguments for trying to omit them in some circumstances, but portraying results that don't reflect the measurement is a risky business. I'll give some thought to whether there could be a way to try and remove the influence of those (non minimum) phase rotations in the smoothed results, at least when looking at wrapped phase.


----------



## zmix

Hi JohnM,

Thank you so much for posting Beta 22, it seems to work on my Macbook, though it's very very very sluggish, sometimes taking 5 seconds or more to respond to mouse input...

MacBook Retina 13" 8GB RAM OSX 10.9.5


----------



## jtalden

JohnM said:


> The Holm plot seems to miss most of the phase wraps that occur in the measurement, so it appears to be smoothing something which is not the true phase response of the system. There could be arguments for trying to omit them in some circumstances, but portraying results that don't reflect the measurement is a risky business. I'll give some thought to whether there could be a way to try and remove the influence of those (non minimum) phase rotations in the smoothed results, at least when looking at wrapped phase.


Great, Thanks for your consideration! That is all I asked.

I sure don't know a good method; save what I see in Holm and I don't know how they did that.

To me it is a matter of utility and practical application. Is it more correct to show that the HF frequency is arriving several thousand degrees delayed from the low freqs? In fact, for a well timed alignment, we know they are not. The total rotation at the mic is only delayed 180° to maybe 980° delayed depending on the number of drivers/XOs applied and other minor contributions. We can see that with closer mic positions.

The REW method moves the arrival time 360° delayed each time there is a reflection/mode. We know the actual HF delay is not additive. If a reflection causes a 360° rotation at a particular freq then at a higher freq that reflection has no impact to the arrival time so that 360° rotation should not apply there. REW shows all higher freqs arriving at an additional 360° delayed. The number of modes/reflections  then adds a apparent; n * 360° additional phase rotation (and GD?) when in fact that is not the actual case.

I suspect the reason is related to the FFT algorithm. It cannot detect actual arrival time by freq and just assumes each reflection is additive to connect the data in a logical (but incorrect) way. Of course for a poorly timed setup there may actually be several rotations to the phase at the XO. I sure don't how we could differentiate between the cases.

Please excuse my rant. It is a product of my frustration trying to understand why the charts don't reflect my heuristic view of what is physically going on. 

My hope was that you would review this issue to see if a change is warranted base on other common practice. I have got you thinking about it and I greatly appreciate your consideration.

REW is an amazing program with features that I didn't ever think I would have access to. In perspective, this is a relatively minor inconvenience. 

THANKS!


----------



## sureus

Hi!
Im new to Rew v5 and i havent really used any similar programs before.
Having a hard time comprehending all the info, I guess i dont understand it all, but i kinda want to fix up my sound on my laptop.. So is there someone here who could help me out in skype?:help:


----------



## Audionut11

Thanks John. I had indeed changed the window settings.

Thanks again.


----------



## JohnM

zmix said:


> Hi JohnM,
> 
> Thank you so much for posting Beta 22, it seems to work on my Macbook, though it's very very very sluggish, sometimes taking 5 seconds or more to respond to mouse input...
> 
> MacBook Retina 13" 8GB RAM OSX 10.9.5


A Java problem on some retina macs unfortunately, waiting for a Java update to fix it. See this thread for more.


----------



## JohnM

jtalden said:


> I suspect the reason is related to the FFT algorithm.


The problem is not the FFT but the periodic nature of phase. For example, when phase changes from near -180 to near +180 on successive samples of the response did it do that by making a small increment of a degree or so or did it reverse itself by just under 360 degrees? Making that determination is the challenge of phase unwrapping, and high order zeroes (very sharp notches) in the response produce the ambiguity. I'll trawl through some of the latest approaches to dealing with that and see what improvements can be made.


----------



## jtalden

Thanks!


----------



## bazsound

is there any planned development in supporting jack.

Ive got REW outputing sound just fine but getting any input is a challange, it did work once, but now no matter what i do cannot get any input either using the soundcard line in or even using a USB interface yet other no jack aware programs can use input from jack using alsa bridges.

ive tried it on 2 different machiens with 2 different distros and its the same, input just doesnt work. 

i use jack full time so turning it off isnt an option as with the setup, no jack - no sound


----------



## JohnM

bazsound said:


> is there any planned development in supporting jack.


No, nothing planned for that - it is more a question for the Linux Java runtime developers really.


----------



## Dimka

Hi, JohnM,
for complete functionality of the REW, it is preferable to enables a support of "balanced measurements mode", i.e. using balanced inputs of sound cards (especially actual for precision measurements of impedance) :whistling:. 

Regards
DS


----------



## zmix

Dimka said:


> Hi, JohnM,
> for complete functionality of the REW, it is preferable to enables a support of "balanced measurements mode", i.e. using balanced inputs of sound cards (especially actual for precision measurements of impedance) :whistling:.
> 
> Regards
> DS


Balanced inputs or outputs are a function of the interface, they are provided on an interface to eliminate common-mode interference introduced through the cabling. Once the signal enters the interface it is converted to an unbalanced signal and fed to the A/D converter. Once the signal has been converted to digital, the issue of "balanced" or "unbalanced" is irrelevant.

Also, impedance measurements are relative measurements and the presence of balanced connections does not indicate any specific impedance, though 100 years ago the telephone company decided to use 600 coupling transformers on their signal lines and used this as a standard for the least loss when intercoupling between systems. In the last 50 years this standard has largely disappeared because source impedances of less than 1Ω are possible, and input impedances are typically 10kΩ for line inputs, balanced or not.


----------



## AudiocRaver

A couple of thoughts to add to the excellent comments by *zmix* :

In most medium- and small-sized home systems (this probably covers 99% of HTS's members), getting usable readings with REW involves attention to good grounding techniques to keep noise levels down. One can get a quick look at the measurement noise floor by

Switching to RTA mode and zooming out to see the noise level and frequency.
Taking a sweep and checking the Distortion plot to see the noise level.
On becoming "jack aware:" While I admit that I have very little actual _jack_ experience, I have installed it and upon installing it I had other applications that ceased to work properly. Uninstalling _jack_ then allowed them to work properly again. Perhaps had I taken to time to configure _jack_ it would have co-existed with other programs, but I did not get that far. Anyway, my own tendency is to shy away from it, although it has many adherents (so there must be a way to make it behave).


----------



## Dimka

zmix said:


> Once the signal enters the interface it is converted to an unbalanced signal and fed to the A/D converter. Once the signal has been converted to digital, the issue of "balanced" or "unbalanced" is irrelevant.


In general, balanced (differential) option may be employed in the analog part of input scheme or by using differential A/D converters. E.g. emu 0404 USB uses fully differential A/D converters (ak5385a) thus balanced mode is realized in the "digital part". However, in general it is not important in the what way is implemented balanced schematic. The main advantages of the balanced measurement mode is possibility to eliminate parasitic contact resistance by using thermally stable 4 terminals current sensing resistors ("Kelvin resistors"). At this moment I uses "smaart live" with Linearx VI BOX in the balanced mode, but its user interface isn't so convenient, as REW. Anyway, it is only my personal wish .


----------



## zmix

Dimka said:


> In general, balanced (differential) option may be employed in the analog part of input scheme or by using differential A/D converters. E.g. emu 0404 USB uses fully differential A/D converters (ak5385a) thus balanced mode is realized in the "digital part". However, in general it is not important in the what way is implemented balanced schematic. The main advantages of the balanced measurement mode is possibility to eliminate parasitic contact resistance by using thermally stable 4 terminals current sensing resistors ("Kelvin resistors"). At this moment I uses "smaart live" with Linearx VI BOX in the balanced mode, but its user interface isn't so convenient, as REW. Anyway, it is only my personal wish .


How does smaart compensate it's impedance measurements when using the "balanced mode"?

PS: That AKM part isn't particularly good, despite it's "fully differential" signal path, it has 20dB less S/N than the ak5394 used by MOTU and others.


----------



## zmix

zmix said:


> Hi JohnM,
> 
> Thank you so much for posting Beta 22, it seems to work on my Macbook, though it's very very very sluggish, sometimes taking 5 seconds or more to respond to mouse input...
> 
> MacBook Retina 13" 8GB RAM OSX 10.9.5



This is a very serious problem for me, rendering REW unusable on my macbook. Is anyone else experiencing these problems?


----------



## Dimka

zmix said:


> How does smaart compensate it's impedance measurements when using the "balanced mode"?
> 
> PS: That AKM part isn't particularly good, despite it's "fully differential" signal path, it has 20dB less S/N than the ak5394 used by MOTU and others.


The smaart live does not have special function for contact compensation, like REW or ARTA. Thus you just need to connect measurement box (as i have mentioned above, i'm using VI box from LinearX) and calibrate the program for impedance measurements by a resistor with known value. On the my knowledge, Easera/Systune also have "differential measurement mode", however, that software are quite expensive for DIYers.


----------



## bazsound

JohnM said:


> No, nothing planned for that - it is more a question for the Linux Java runtime developers really.




thats a shame as alot of people using ubuntu as an audi platform for editing recording and mixing music primarliy use jack since most things aimed at professional audio work use jack. I dont know the ins and outs of going through alsa bridges but im sure there are some things going on that would introduce error into REW's measurements rather than going straight through jack and with my setup theres no option to not use jack as its set up permantly. turn it off and no sound at all.


----------



## JohnM

zmix said:


> This is a very serious problem for me, rendering REW unusable on my macbook. Is anyone else experiencing these problems?


See this thread. The Java devs have a potential fix in test, but it isn't clear when it will get into a JRE release so I have implemented a potential workaround for the next beta.


----------



## zmix

JohnM said:


> See this thread. The Java devs have a potential fix in test, but it isn't clear when it will get into a JRE release so I have implemented a potential workaround for the next beta.


Thank you John...!


----------



## trobbins

New to REW. Just installed latest beta release. Just doing a simple soundcard loopback and checking preferences etc to get a feel.

In Preferences/Equaliser tab, I reduced the Slope (dB/Octave) preset levels for LF Rise and HF Fall in Target defaults. First few 'clicks' registered with appropriate reductions in slope level, but then the slope level in the box starts to change rapidly (perhaps cycling from 0 to 9 at high rate ?). It did this for both presets after a few clicks. Closing program and then started program appears to fix the preset value to a set level, but attempting to increase and then decrease level causes same rapid scrolling.

Attempted a search of this thread, but no reference to this issue appeared in results (maybe I didn't do the search correctly).

Win7/64 with latest Java update. $2 USB soundcard.

Ciao, Tim


----------



## AudiocRaver

Welcome to the forum. I have not seen this before, just tried to reproduce it and could not. Maybe John (REW author) will have an idea.


----------



## JohnM

trobbins said:


> In Preferences/Equaliser tab, I reduced the Slope (dB/Octave) preset levels for LF Rise and HF Fall in Target defaults. First few 'clicks' registered with appropriate reductions in slope level, but then the slope level in the box starts to change rapidly (perhaps cycling from 0 to 9 at high rate ?). It did this for both presets after a few clicks. Closing program and then started program appears to fix the preset value to a set level, but attempting to increase and then decrease level causes same rapid scrolling.


That was reported by a Linux user for beta 17, a fix was put in beta 18. Which beta version are you using?


----------



## trobbins

V5.01 Beta 22 build 3423
Thanx, Tim


----------



## JohnM

Beta 23 has been uploaded, available from the beta download thread.


Added variable smoothing option, shortcut Ctrl+Shift+X. Using variable smoothing is recommended when generating EQ filters.
EQ target match uses the smoothed response when smoothing applied (previously used unsmoothed below 100 Hz)
Added support for Emotiva XMC-1 filters with filter settings import from and export to file
If a filter set is loaded from an XMC-1 speaker channel the speaker name is shown abbreviated in brackets at the end of the measurement name
Allow display of SPL log data with up to 7 days span
Added enable in View preferences for mousewheel zoom so that magic mouse users can disable it to avoid inadvertent zooming when touching the mouse
Use a darker green for headroom on capture monitor
Changed graph image handling to try and improve performance on retina Macs
OS X JRE updated to 8u20

Bug fix: TS params calc was not working for sealed box measurements
Bug fix: SPL readings from USB mics were 6 dB low (verified on UMIK-1, suspected to affect Omnimic and UMM-6 also).
Bug fix: On OS X save measurement as could be populated with full file path instead of file name
Bug fix: On OS X when overwriting a file had to confirm in OS then confirm again in REW
Bug fix: Adjusting level for Pink Noise, Pink PN or White PN while signal was playing caused glitches
Bug fix: Showing points on graph displayed points below valid range of measurement


----------



## zmix

Beta 23 has none of the sluggishness I found in Beta 22 under OSX 10.9.5...!!!

Very excited to run some measurements today...!


----------



## 3ll3d00d

nice update



JohnM said:


> Added variable smoothing option, shortcut Ctrl+Shift+X. Using variable smoothing is recommended when generating EQ filters.


the description in the help sounds a bit like the way I've seen frequency dependent windowing described, is this what it actually is or is this implemented differently?


----------



## JohnM

Short answer: no, it is not freq dependent windowing in the way that term is normally used, but that was a deliberate choice.

Frequency dependent windowing typically refers to generating the different parts of the response by applying different window widths to the impulse response - narrower windows at higher frequencies. Equivalently that can be done in the frequency domain by using complex averaging of the real and imaginary parts of the response (as opposed to the magnitude averaging of typical smoothing). I experimented with both, and felt magnitude averaging was delivering more useable results. The differences vary between measurements of course, but complex averaging can retain narrow notches that magnitude averaging removes, and given the lower sensitivity of the ear to such notches the magnitude averaging seemed to me a better target for EQ. Here are a couple of examples showing the difference between the two types of variable smoothing. One is a nearfield measurement (which one would expect to be fairly similar for both), the other an in-room measurement of a different speaker with a strong (-8 dB) reflection at about 3.2 ms, where the differences would be expected to be larger.

















One advantage of magnitude averaging is freedom from the sensitivity to the choice of t=0 which affects complex averaging and variable time windowing - small shifts in the reference time have a large impact on the high frequency result with those approaches.


----------



## 3ll3d00d

interesting, thanks for the detailed reply.


----------



## AudiocRaver

John, this is a request for a "convenience feature," IF you agree that it is a good idea.

I use a Roland Quad-Capture with my MM-1 calibrated mic and REW, and the Quad-Capture control panel has a digital gain readout for the input gain knob setting which is highly repeatable and can be set in 0.5 dB increments. When I have used another mic and go back to my MM-1, I have to go through the calibration process, even though I know that for a gain setting of 47 dB in the Quad-Capture, the full-scale sensitivity of REW will be 95 eB.

My suggestion is that there be a manual entry method for calibration where mic sensitivity and input gain are both known. It can be the full-scale value or mic sensitivity or whatever you think makes the most sense - if you think it is a good idea at all and will not lead users astray - as a time-saver shortcut.

Thanks for the PHENOMENAL support and for considering my request.


----------



## AudiocRaver

And a minor bug, I believe.

Generator, using Pink PN, 8192 (great for setting levels, your SPL meter does not vary at all!!!) once in awhile in a hurry, I accidentally hit the WAV button instead of the green ON button. The "files" window pops up, hit cancel, and the next time the ON button is clicked, the output level is 20 dB lower than indicated. Same sequence multiple times, and the level is 20 dB lower each time (or probably the RMS level setting, have not tried other values). Nothing seems to reset it except quitting and restarting.

Thanks again.


----------



## JohnM

AudiocRaver said:


> Generator, using Pink PN, 8192 (great for setting levels, your SPL meter does not vary at all!!!) once in awhile in a hurry, I accidentally hit the WAV button instead of the green ON button. The "files" window pops up, hit cancel, and the next time the ON button is clicked, the output level is 20 dB lower than indicated.


Thanks, fixed that.


----------



## JohnM

AudiocRaver said:


> My suggestion is that there be a manual entry method for calibration where mic sensitivity and input gain are both known. It can be the full-scale value or mic sensitivity or whatever you think makes the most sense - if you think it is a good idea at all and will not lead users astray - as a time-saver shortcut.


I'll give that some thought.


----------



## profmbo

I downloaded r 23 today.
While using version 21 a measurement started or not (ctrl M) randomly.
With R23 it works every time (20 Hz 48 kHz; -11dB; 512k; 4 sweeps) :spend:

my config
DELL M4500 windows XP service pack3; 2.8 GHz; 3.24 G ram
soundcard Tascam 366; 96 kHz; 24 bits ASIO driver (in microphone; out Optic Fiber to DEQ2496 & DCX2496)

PS I also used Rew as audio analyser for my tweaked DCX2496 (interesting results I have to make a threat, it is available in Audiofanzine French version) the limit is the sound card, I have to upgrade to UH-7000

(not enough thread to add copyscreen):hissyfit:

Dear Marcus, 
FYI, I installed the new versin on another PC, no problem
HP Elite 8570W
OS Microsoft Windows 7 Professionnel 7601 (64 bit) 
Processor Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3740QM CPU @ 2.70GHz 
BIOS 68IAV Ver. F.40 HPQOEM - f 

Version	6.1.7601 Service Pack 1 Build 7601
Version du BIOS/Date	Hewlett-Packard 68IAV Ver. F.40, 31/01/2013
Mémoire physique (RAM) installée	8,00Go
Mémoire virtuelle totale	15,9Go


----------



## JohnM

profmbo said:


> (not enough thread to add copyscreen)


Use the post padding thread to make the extra posts, you'll be able to post images and attachments an hour or so later.


----------



## Hanatsu

Hi,

I'm mainly using RoomEQ for car audio setups.

One cool feature would be to have a self-defined option in the EQ section. If the DSP isn't in the list we can use "Generic". What I mean is that instead of using generic, there could be an option to "setup" the limitations of the given DSP (Q-range - min/max gain - number of EQ bands etc). 

One other thing that I've noticed is that "manual" filters reset when you calculating filters. Dunno if this intended or not. What I'm trying to do is to add crossovers and set them to "manual" and then run the auto EQ to the desired target response. The software resets the manual filters and replacing the crossover settings with EQ bands instead.


----------



## JohnM

Hanatsu said:


> One other thing that I've noticed is that "manual" filters reset when you calculating filters.


That doesn't happen for me, any filters set to Manual are not affected by the target match. Which REW version are you running? Can you post an example mdat that shows this behaviour?


----------



## Desert Pilot

Hi,

New member. I'm trying to load REW in to windows and get the following error:

"The version of this file is not compatible with your windows version..."

I'm not sure why as I usually don't have this issue. I am running windows 7 (64 bit).

Thanks
Marcus


----------



## Hanatsu

JohnM said:


> That doesn't happen for me, any filters set to Manual are not affected by the target match. Which REW version are you running? Can you post an example mdat that shows this behaviour?


Running latest version now. Tried it again. It does reset the filter, still says "manual" but resets the actual filter from HP or LP to "none" and boosts or cuts gain by large amounts. Not just with this specific mdat, but with all files I've tried. I'll post a link for the mdat later.


----------



## profmbo

Dear Marcus, 
FYI, I installed the new versin on another PC, no problem
HP Elite 8570W
OS Microsoft Windows 7 Professionnel 7601 (64 bit) 
Processor Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3740QM CPU at 2.70GHz 
BIOS 68IAV Ver. F.40 HPQOEM - f 

Version	6.1.7601 Service Pack 1 Build 7601
Version du BIOS/Date	Hewlett-Packard 68IAV Ver. F.40, 31/01/2013
Mémoire physique (RAM) installée	8,00Go
Mémoire virtuelle totale	15,9Go


----------



## Desert Pilot

profmbo said:


> Dear Marcus,
> FYI, I installed the new versin on another PC, no problem
> HP Elite 8570W
> OS Microsoft Windows 7 Professionnel 7601 (64 bit)
> Processor Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3740QM CPU at 2.70GHz
> BIOS 68IAV Ver. F.40 HPQOEM - f
> 
> Version	6.1.7601 Service Pack 1 Build 7601
> Version du BIOS/Date	Hewlett-Packard 68IAV Ver. F.40, 31/01/2013
> Mémoire physique (RAM) installée	8,00Go
> Mémoire virtuelle totale	15,9Go


Hi,

For whatever reason, the last time I tried to download the file, it installed perfectly. Thank you.


----------



## trobbins

I recall initially using simple usb soundcard with java driver preference when first tried REW a few weeks ago. Since then I installed E-MU 0404 driver and had been able to set REW with ASIO driver fine and get great results. 

I just tried to go back to use simple usb soundcard and now can't see any input or output devices in the selection list when java driver is selected in Preference dialog. I have Win7, so I checked that windows shows the usb soundcard as the default ticked device for playback and record, and I can use other apps that just use default windows soundcard and they can use the usb soundcard fine. I looked through HELP and searched forum, I updated beta 22 to beta 23, and rebooted a few times along the way, and changed USB ports, and toggled java driver between 44 and 48kHz, but no change to lack of any device showing in REW preferences when java driver is selected.

Any thoughts on other details/setup/checks I can do to fault-find this basic device selection issue.

Ta, Tim


----------



## JohnM

trobbins said:


> I just tried to go back to use simple usb soundcard and now can't see any input or output devices in the selection list when java driver is selected in Preference dialog.


Strange, could try selecting Java as the driver, close REW then reopen it and see if the usual devices then appear. If that doesn't work try using the entry in the Preferences menu to delete preferences and shut down, then restart REW.


----------



## profmbo

Hi all
FYI i tried both version 23 with ASIO and JAVA, both are ok but maybe need to go out of REW & restart


----------



## trobbins

JohnM said:


> Strange, could try selecting Java as the driver, close REW then reopen it and see if the usual devices then appear. If that doesn't work try using the entry in the Preferences menu to delete preferences and shut down, then restart REW.


Thanks John. First option didn't change situation. Second option worked - REW then saw the cheap USB soundcard properly 

I hadn't really noticed the 'Delete preference and shutdown' menu item.

Ta, Tim


----------



## bobkatz

I am not an expert on this aspect but I once had a good discussion with Jim Johnston about the differences between frequency dependent windowing and variable smoothing. I believe if your window is not narrow enough to begin with, you are not going to see any details no matter how you smooth the results. I'll have to compare some measurements with the same impulse displayed using Acourate versus REW and compare them here. Stand by the fireworks . Or not, as the case may be.


----------



## Kipi

Hi!!

Playing around with the simulator, I have found a very interesting feature. If you point on some speaker, clicking right button in mouse you can change orientation of the speaker (Pay atention to the representation and you will notice it). Very usefull to see influencies in sub behaviour in the room.

The issue happend when chossing a sub, clicking to ensure the speaker points into the room and moving it to the right wall; the sub is represented "out" of the room and I have not been able to return it into the room :gulp:.

Just a sugggestion to fix in coming versions.

Congrat's to the developer end this so open and constructive forum.

Regards.


----------



## JohnM

Kipi said:


> Playing around with the simulator, I have found a very interesting feature. If you point on some speaker, clicking right button in mouse you can change orientation of the speaker.


Indeed, it does get a mention in the help file:
_A source can be selected by moving the mouse cursor over it. The source will be highlighted and can be moved by left-clicking and dragging or by using the arrow keys, the arrow keys allow finer adjustment of position. If the shift key is held down while dragging, movement will be restricted to either horizontal or vertical only. The source can be rotated by right-clicking or by pressing the R key (clockwise rotation) or L key (anticlockwise rotation). Note that rotating the source does not alter its response, all sources are treated as omnidirectional._



> The issue happend when chossing a sub, clicking to ensure the speaker points into the room and moving it to the right wall; the sub is represented "out" of the room and I have not been able to return it into the room.


You should be able to move it, but you will need to be fairly precise in placing your cursor to highlight the sub so it can be shifted - put the cursor at the front edge of the sub (the bit which remains just inside the room).


----------



## Kipi

Hi!

I appreciate your clarification. Tested what you said and works flawesly. You are right:T

Thanks a lot !!!


----------



## bazsound

All sources are treated as omnidirectonal?

I suppose its ok for modeling to give a rough interpretation. I suppose it wouldnt actually really be possibly to give a treue world representation though epsecially with so many different designs of boxes/speakers and there directivity responses.

however, not all systems are omni some have different response patterns much like microphones.

generally sub is ombnidirectional however you can get cardiod subs but these are usually onlyn used in live sound in large capacity venues.

then take line arrays that have a very tight dispersion from usually aorund 800hz up that is almost nill verticall with a fvery wide horizontal spread of 120 degrees.

im wondering how usefull the simulator is, considering that even in a home system comprising ov just a sub and some satalites, the satiltes are far from omni .

just a thought.

and also depending on the sub you are using, its tsill not quite omni unless its really heavily producing in the true sub range


----------



## JohnM

The simulator is only plotting the response up to 200 Hz, so treating sources as omni is not unreasonable. If you wanted to create other response patterns then pairs of omni sources with appropriate separations/gains/delays could be used to get creative.


----------



## nyt

Hi,

Thanks for your great work on REW. ASIO is working great for me.

I'm starting an amp measuring project, the results will be published online and free, and would like to use REW for taking the measurements. Unfortunately, the signal generators stop at 10hz and a number of people, myself included, would like to test at lower frequencies. Is it possible to allow the signal generator to allow input below 10hz? Thanks.

Some prior discussion has taken place here

It would be great if this was possible. Thanks again.


----------



## BassThatHz

nyt said:


> Unfortunately, the signal generators stop at 10hz and a number of people, myself included, would like to test at lower frequencies. Is it possible to allow the signal generator to allow input below 10hz? Thanks.
> 
> Some prior discussion has taken place here
> 
> It would be great if this was possible. Thanks again.


+1

Loving the CEA bursts feature by the way.

I just hate having to use NCH & Audacity to do <10hz tone generation and then SpecLab to see 1Hz in the RTA / Sweep screens.

I use REW all the time and I just want to use REW instead. 
That would save me so much time and effort, and probably many others stuck in a similar situation.

Thanks


----------



## baniels

+1



nyt said:


> Is it possible to allow the signal generator to allow input below 10hz? Thanks.


----------



## Fatshaft

nyt said:


> Is it possible to allow the signal generator to allow input below 10hz? Thanks.


Me three please...


----------



## Scott S

+1

A valuable feature.


----------



## jayhawk785

nyt said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for your great work on REW. ASIO is working great for me.
> 
> I'm starting an amp measuring project, the results will be published online and free, and would like to use REW for taking the measurements. Unfortunately, the signal generators stop at 10hz and a number of people, myself included, would like to test at lower frequencies. Is it possible to allow the signal generator to allow input below 10hz? Thanks.
> 
> Some prior discussion has taken place here
> 
> It would be great if this was possible. Thanks again.


++


----------



## JohnM

I'll set the lower limit to 1.0 Hz for the sine, square wave and CEA-2010 generators in the next beta. Bear in mind that below 10 Hz there can be significant roll-off in soundcard inputs and outputs.


----------



## nyt

JohnM said:


> I'll set the lower limit to 1.0 Hz for the sine, square wave and CEA-2010 generators in the next beta. Bear in mind that below 10 Hz there can be significant roll-off in soundcard inputs and outputs.


Excellent! You just made many people very happy 

In the middle of building my amp testing rig, unfortunately got side tracked by some other projects this weekend. This will make my testing life much easier 

Thank you.


----------



## GCG

Good luck finding an affordable mic that goes down that far.


----------



## Quantum Pulsar

JohnM said:


> Bear in mind that below 10 Hz there can be significant roll-off in soundcard inputs and outputs.


Not when you ball as hard as we do. :whistling:

Seriously though, I am pretty happy to hear that. Give me a date and I'll mark it on my calendar. Can you bump the high end past 24K while you're at it for signal chain measurement stuff?


----------



## nyt

GCG said:


> Good luck finding an affordable mic that goes down that far.


Not everything is measured with a mic  CSL selling umik1's calibrated down to 5hz as well, so that's a full octave under 10hz at least =]


----------



## nyt

JohnM said:


> I'll set the lower limit to 1.0 Hz for the sine, square wave and CEA-2010 generators in the next beta. Bear in mind that below 10 Hz there can be significant roll-off in soundcard inputs and outputs.


Not trying to rush, but any eta? Starting some testing and using wav files for the lf stuff is painful lol.


----------



## JohnM

Bonerpillz said:


> Can you bump the high end past 24K while you're at it for signal chain measurement stuff?


The upper limit is half the sample rate. With ASIO some cards offer 192 kHz sampling so REW can measure to 96 kHz with those, but the actual bandwidth of one I measured doesn't go that far, more like 50 k.


----------



## JohnM

Beta 24 has been uploaded, available from the beta download thread.


Window reference time for measurements defaults to the peak of the IR (previously defaulted to t=0)
Changed data export formatting to always use dot as decimal delimiter
Added smoothing setting in file header of measurements exported as text
Added a button to the IR Windows frame to apply the window settings to all the measurements
Modified Export IR as WAV to trim zero samples from the end of the exported IR, then pad so that length is a power of 2
Allow sig gen sine, square and CEA signals to go down to 1.0 Hz

Bug fix: Saving PN sequence to WAV affected the generator PN signal level
Bug fix: Importing measurement data as text could fail to detect comma as decimal delimiter if all data had 3 decimal places
Bug fix: Capture button could stop working if last image width was invalid


----------



## AudiocRaver

John, you are THE MAN! Thanks for all your amazing work!


----------



## nyt

thank you so much for this awesome software


----------



## Quantum Pulsar

Woo Hoo!


----------



## draki

John
This is great, how you keep refining the REW! Thank you.

Does this mean that now we can measure the time delay with the USB mike (UMIK)? 
I was about to order/borrow a duplex sound card (Behringer Xenyx 502/ ECM8000).....

Draki


----------



## JohnM

draki said:


> Does this mean that now we can measure the time delay with the USB mike (UMIK)?


Afraid not, haven't started on that yet.


----------



## needspeed52

Hello, I am new to all of this and went to download the new version today and got this error message:
No input mixers available supporting PCM_SIGNED 44100.0Hz, 16 bit stereo, 4 bits/frame, little indian.
Could someone please help me figure this out. TIA
Cheers Jeff


----------



## nyt

JohnM said:


> Beta 24 has been uploaded, available from the beta download thread.
> 
> 
> Window reference time for measurements defaults to the peak of the IR (previously defaulted to t=0)
> Changed data export formatting to always use dot as decimal delimiter
> Added smoothing setting in file header of measurements exported as text
> Added a button to the IR Windows frame to apply the window settings to all the measurements
> Modified Export IR as WAV to trim zero samples from the end of the exported IR, then pad so that length is a power of 2
> Allow sig gen sine, square and CEA signals to go down to 1.0 Hz
> 
> Bug fix: Saving PN sequence to WAV affected the generator PN signal level
> Bug fix: Importing measurement data as text could fail to detect comma as decimal delimiter if all data had 3 decimal places
> Bug fix: Capture button could stop working if last image width was invalid


Bug in CEA burst testing. You can enter a number below 10hz, but it still sends the 10hz tone. Sine and Square waves work fine.


----------



## JohnM

nyt said:


> Bug in CEA burst testing. You can enter a number below 10hz, but it still sends the 10hz tone. Sine and Square waves work fine.


Rats. There is a workaround, the problem only happens if the frequency is below 10 Hz when you start the generator, once it is running you can set it lower. 

However, I found another bug, below 5 Hz the burst waveforms start to overlap so 5 Hz is really the minimum for the current build. I've fixed it for the next build, but bear in mind the burst is 6.5 cycles so the interval between bursts will get bigger when the frequency drops below 5 Hz and will need to use 131072 length FFT - even that is not long enough below 2.5 Hz.


----------



## JohnM

needspeed52 said:


> Hello, I am new to all of this and went to download the new version today and got this error message:
> No input mixers available supporting PCM_SIGNED 44100.0Hz, 16 bit stereo, 4 bits/frame, little indian.


That means when REW asks the soundcard to give it some 44.1k input data the soundcard says no. That might be because the soundcard is locked to some other sample rate (e.g. 48 kHz), so you could try changing the sample rate in REW, or maybe some other application is using the soundcard and has taken exclusive control.


----------



## needspeed52

Thanks John I will give that a shot. I had no problem with my other PC or my new 8.1 laptop that I don't know how to use, 8.1 is like Chinese to me, thanks again.
Cheers Jeff


----------



## nyt

JohnM said:


> Rats. There is a workaround, the problem only happens if the frequency is below 10 Hz when you start the generator, once it is running you can set it lower.
> 
> However, I found another bug, below 5 Hz the burst waveforms start to overlap so 5 Hz is really the minimum for the current build. I've fixed it for the next build, but bear in mind the burst is 6.5 cycles so the interval between bursts will get bigger when the frequency drops below 5 Hz and will need to use 131072 length FFT - even that is not long enough below 2.5 Hz.


Thanks, any eta when that gets posted?


----------



## ilya-v

Hi.

When I measure Impedance the resulting impedance curve "sits" as high as my reference resistor (100 ohm).
For example when I measure a 4ohm resistor the curve is a flat 104 ohm line.

This is not the first time I measure impedance curve with REW, this time it just does not subtract the reference resistance from the overall impedance.
Everything was fine in older versions, is this a bug in (several?) new versions?

Thanks.


EIDT:
Got it.
Changed the input channel to Right instead of left.


----------



## audiosos

Hello,

I am use REW 5.01 beta24 with Duet sound card, after calibration, the frequency curve flatten out much, but the phase curve not flatten out at high range.

Change Mackie Blackjack sound card, the phase curve is flatten out.

Attached picture about Duet after calibration

Sam


----------



## nyt

JohnM said:


> That means when REW asks the soundcard to give it some 44.1k input data the soundcard says no. That might be because the soundcard is locked to some other sample rate (e.g. 48 kHz), so you could try changing the sample rate in REW, or maybe some other application is using the soundcard and has taken exclusive control.


Is it possible to add a feature to set the range to calculate THD+N from in the RTA? I can drop the sample rate down to 44khz, but that gets tedious if I just want to calc thd from 20-20khz. Thanks.


----------



## JohnM

nyt said:


> Is it possible to add a feature to set the range to calculate THD+N from in the RTA? I can drop the sample rate down to 44khz, but that gets tedious if I just want to calc thd from 20-20khz. Thanks.


I'll add it to the feature request list, but wouldn't usually make a lot of difference as it only affects the noise contribution. Noise is more often an issue at the lowest frequencies than the highest.

Edit: Note that when a THD figure is specified over "20 Hz to 20 kHz" that usually refers to the frequency span of the test signals rather than the analyser measurement bandwidth, which is typically either 20, 22, 30 or 80 kHz.


----------



## zmix

I've found an undesirable behavior in REW 5.01 Beta 23:

When quitting with unsaved measurements a dialog box appears asking if you want to save the (listed) measurements, and provides three choices: "Yes", "No" or "Cancel".

Cancel should abort the "Quit" command, but instead it causes REW to quit without saving.


----------



## zmix

My Preference settings are not being saved in REW 5.01 Beta 23

Any thoughts?


----------



## JohnM

zmix said:


> I've found an undesirable behavior in REW 5.01 Beta 23:
> 
> When quitting with unsaved measurements a dialog box appears asking if you want to save the (listed) measurements, and provides three choices: "Yes", "No" or "Cancel".
> 
> Cancel should abort the "Quit" command, but instead it causes REW to quit without saving.


Behaves as it should for me. What OS are you running?


----------



## zmix

JohnM said:


> Behaves as it should for me. What OS are you running?


OSX 10.9.5 

REW has been a bit buggy all day... I'll re-test and repost


----------



## JohnM

zmix said:


> My Preference settings are not being saved in REW 5.01 Beta 23
> 
> Any thoughts?


Are you running in some kind of sandbox or under an account with some kind of restricted privileges? Preferences are saved using a Java mechanism, so if they are not working for REW they won't be working for any Java application.


----------



## JohnM

zmix said:


> OSX 10.9.5
> 
> REW has been a bit buggy all day... I'll re-test and repost


I checked on 10.9.5, also worked as expected there for me.


----------



## zmix

Here's another OSX bug:

Save a group of settings with a unique name.

Back in REW Select "Save All", after having made additional measurements or adjustments.

In the file selector select the ".mdat" file you previously saved but remove the ".mdat" suffix.

Select "Save"

Note that the file has been overwritten without warning, and that the newly saved file has an ".mdat" suffix.

Repeat the procedure but do not delete the ".mdat" suffix.

note that a dialog box appears asking if you wish to overwrite the file.


----------



## JohnM

zmix said:


> In the file selector select the ".mdat" file you previously saved but remove the ".mdat" suffix.
> 
> Select "Save"
> 
> Note that the file has been overwritten without warning, and that the newly saved file has an ".mdat" suffix.
> 
> Repeat the procedure but do not delete the ".mdat" suffix.
> 
> note that a dialog box appears asking if you wish to overwrite the file.


In OS X the OS file dialog provides overwrite warning messages. Removing the extension satisfies the file dialog, but REW restores the extension so that the file will subsequently be recognised. As it's only a problem on OS X (REW handles overwrite detection itself for other operating systems) and requires some effort on the user's part to provoke, it doesn't seem worth adding code to detect that happening.


----------



## withapict

Message:
java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: com/apple/eawt/ApplicationListene

Trying to install room eq wizard and get this error message. Any ideas?


----------



## nyt

JohnM said:


> I'll add it to the feature request list, but wouldn't usually make a lot of difference as it only affects the noise contribution. Noise is more often an issue at the lowest frequencies than the highest.
> 
> Edit: Note that when a THD figure is specified over "20 Hz to 20 kHz" that usually refers to the frequency span of the test signals rather than the analyser measurement bandwidth, which is typically either 20, 22, 30 or 80 kHz.


It seems a good deal of interfaces have some high frequency noise. I'd like the benefits of running at 96khz without having the added noise of the interface into the calculations.

example...


----------



## JohnM

withapict said:


> Message:
> java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: com/apple/eawt/ApplicationListene
> 
> Trying to install room eq wizard and get this error message. Any ideas?


Are you installing under OS X? If so, what version? What installation file are you using?


----------



## withapict

I did not have but 10 minutes but I did get it to open. I used the older one and not the 5.01 or whatever the beta version was.

I also think I got the Dayton mic working and I also received my spl meter as well.


----------



## Primare Knob

Hi

I am not sure if this is a bug or something else but I do get different results when using multiple sweeps.

I am using REW V5.01 Beta 24 build 3556
Dayton UMM-6 USB Mic
Bryston BDA-2 USB DAC

Red: 1 sweep

Blue: 2 sweep sequence

Green: 4 sweep sequence

Purple: 8 sweep sequence



Also this loop back timing reference, keeps popping up on forums and reads, but is there a way to set this up with USB devices by using a mixer or some kind of driver?


----------



## JohnM

Primare Knob said:


> Hi
> 
> I am not sure if this is a bug or something else but I do get different results when using multiple sweeps.
> 
> I am using REW V5.01 Beta 24 build 3556
> Dayton UMM-6 USB Mic
> Bryston BDA-2 USB DAC


This is caused by losing time alignment between successive sweeps, in your case probably because the mic and the DAC have slightly different clock rates (assuming they are both set to the same sample rate). Best to use a single sweep.

You can't use a timing reference loopback with a USB mic.


----------



## fuzz092888

Hi, this has probably been asked and answered a hundred times already, but I'm having some issues with sound card calibration. 

Computer: Macbook Pro late 2013
Soundcard: Audiobox 22VSL 24bit/96kHz
Cable: Monoprice 1/4" to XLR

I think I'm doing everything correctly. Both the computer and sound card are set to the audiobox for the input and the ouput. The input channel is set left and I've got the 1/4" plugged into input 1. Both the audiobox and the computer are set to 44.1kHz. However, when I run the sound card sweep I'm getting some sort oscillating noise in the measurement that's causing the measurement to vary by 13+db. Could this be a sound card issue or something else?

TIA


----------



## AudiocRaver

it sounds like signal is getting from the soundcard output to the input


----------



## JohnM

fuzz092888 said:


> when I run the sound card sweep I'm getting some sort oscillating noise in the measurement that's causing the measurement to vary by 13+db. Could this be a sound card issue or something else?


Make sure the Mixer knob is turned all the way to VSL.


----------



## AudiocRaver

THAT'S what I meant to say. It was late. I was tired.


----------



## fuzz092888

Thanks guys. The knob is turned all the way to VSL. This is what the measurement looks like.


----------



## fuzz092888

Any thoughts? I'm pretty sure it isn't supposed to look like that, or is it?


----------



## AudiocRaver

What you posted is a different view than we normally look at. It is the recorded sine sweep on the Scope view before the analysis which gives us the other plots that we normally DO look at. It looks fine, it shows LF and HF rolloffs and is flat in between.


----------



## fuzz092888

AudiocRaver said:


> What you posted is a different view than we normally look at. It is the recorded sine sweep on the Scope view before the analysis which gives us the other plots that we normally DO look at. It looks fine, it shows LF and HF rolloffs and is flat in between.


See now that's the problem. That isn't the scope view. That's the all SPL view.


----------



## AudiocRaver

Please post your .mdat file.


----------



## fuzz092888

AudiocRaver said:


> Please post your .mdat file.


I adjusted a few settings and it looks better than it did. I still feel like something is a little off since the audiobox 22VSL is rated 20hz-20khz +-3.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## AudiocRaver

Well, here is the SPL view on my screen, looks fine...


----------



## fuzz092888

AudiocRaver said:


> Well, here is the SPL view on my screen, looks fine...
> 
> View attachment 77849


Oh geez. For some reason the window on my all SPL was all screwy. It somehow got set to something like -.2 to +.2 on the vertical axis. When I adjusted the axis it looks fine as well. I still don't completely understand why the all SPL was coming out like the scope when I tried it the first time, but it works now so all is well.

Thanks again.


----------



## AudiocRaver

Ah, that explains it.

The soundcard cal curve is at a completely different level than we normally look at, so sometimes the zoom settings get a little messed up with that view. Glad you got it solved.


----------



## JohnM

fuzz092888 said:


> I still don't completely understand why the all SPL was coming out like the scope when I tried it the first time, but it works now so all is well.


It was because there was some feedback happening, a little bit of monitoring. Maybe the mixer knob wasn't quite all the way to VSL, or maybe there was some other feedback/monitoring path active.


----------



## fuzz092888

AudiocRaver said:


> Ah, that explains it.
> 
> The soundcard cal curve is at a completely different level than we normally look at, so sometimes the zoom settings get a little messed up with that view. Glad you got it solved.


Yup, now I can get to measuring and hopefully soon I'll get to use it to verify my Nao Note II RS kit, if I can ever get that finished.



JohnM said:


> It was because there was some feedback happening, a little bit of monitoring. Maybe the mixer knob wasn't quite all the way to VSL, or maybe there was some other feedback/monitoring path active.


Ok, that's good to know. At least I know what to look for if it ever happens again. Thanks John.


----------



## needspeed52

fuzz092888 said:


> Yup, now I can get to measuring and hopefully soon I'll get to use it to verify my Nao Note II RS kit, if I can ever get that finished.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, that's good to know. At least I know what to look for if it ever happens again. Thanks John.


Hey Alex glad to see REW is working so well for you, you got it down now my man:T

Cheers Jeff


----------



## fuzz092888

needspeed52 said:


> Hey Alex glad to see REW is working so well for you, you got it down now my man:T
> 
> Cheers Jeff


Thanks man. I had REW working pretty well on my old computer, but I don't think the new macbook pros have an audio in so I had to get an external. Now that it's calibrated thanks to these guys, I'm back in business.

Guys go with the omni-mic for the ease of use, but with the support community here I don't find REW all that difficult. :T


----------



## needspeed52

fuzz092888 said:


> Thanks man. I had REW working pretty well on my old computer, but I don't think the new macbook pros have an audio in so I had to get an external. Now that it's calibrated thanks to these guys, I'm back in business.
> 
> Guys go with the omni-mic for the ease of use, but with the support community here I don't find REW all that difficult. :T


I hear you my friend, with all the support it's like having the guys in your house. That's especially good for old non tech guys like myselflddude:
Cheers Jeff


----------



## thosch

I try to install on an WinXP laptop with REWwindowsv5.01beta24.exe. There is an popup message: "The Java Runtime Environment for 'wizardinstall' ..." and then an warning, that für Java 8 an newer Version of Windows is required ... and installation is not starting.

What can I do?

Kind regards
thosch


----------



## JohnM

thosch said:


> I try to install on an WinXP laptop with REWwindowsv5.01beta24.exe. There is an popup message: "The Java Runtime Environment for 'wizardinstall' ..." and then an warning, that für Java 8 an newer Version of Windows is required ... and installation is not starting.
> 
> What can I do?


You can install Java 7 on XP, or Java 8 Update 25 or later. There is more info here: https://blogs.oracle.com/henrik/entry/the_future_of_java_on


----------



## bobkatz

I just want to say hello to John and express my eternal gratitude for his dedication in producing an incredible product. I still haven't tested the latest versions of REW for OSX which allow us to take samples again on the Mac side. I'm amazed and impressed by the list of bug fixes and features which have been added since I last visited. The result has been an analysis program that performs better than most of the high-cost commercial products that I have used in the past. Between Acourate, Acourate Convolver and REW (and sometimes Spectrafoo) I have all of the products that I need for audio and room analysis and correction. 

I recommend that all serious audio amateurs and professionals thank John for his work by contributing a little something to the Home Theatre workshop to support and help keep this amazing work going.


----------



## JohnM

Thanks Bob!


----------



## orif

I am unable to install on Windows 7 laptop.

"Error setting files times".

Any recommendations?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## JohnM

Not something I can recall coming across before, does the account have admin privileges? If not may need to run the installer as administrator (right click on it and select Run as administrator).


----------



## orif

Thanks for the reply.

I just kept reinstalling it and now it's working.

Thanks so much, great program!


----------



## Spazdoc

I just wanted to say thank you for such a wonderful and powerful product for us beginners and amateurs. I have been reading through this forum and a few help guides here and AVSforum. I have hit a brick wall in getting HDMI to work porperly with ASIO and I was hoping someone here would have some tricks or tips, as I have searched and done every trouble shooting I can figure.

My setup is
Lenovo T530 laptop, Win 7, (Have a SB SBX Prostudio USB soundcard available, not using for REW)
Running HDMI through Mini-DP port on computer (Lenovo Mini-DP to HDMI adapter)
Marantz SR6008 AVR, 7.1 set up
UMIK-1 microphone

Laptop is able to recognize the AVR through the adapter and HDMI, and I am able to test all 8 channels via Windows Playback Devices settings.
Laptop is able to recognize UMIK-1 via Windows Recording Devices settings.
I have additional devices (SB USB card, bluetooth headphones, etc) disabled
I initially installed REW and ASIO before having devices hooked up, and I could not get ASIO to recognize both the AVR and UMIK-1, so I uninstalled and reinstalled without success.
The graphics on preferences are a little glitchy; when I choose ASIO, and then the specific device, I can only see the first few letters (the rest briefly appear, then disappear).

My problem is that no matter what I do, the ASIO will not recognize both the UMIK-1 and AVR. It is either/or, but not both.
When I choose Java, I am able to recognize both the AVR and the UMIK-1, but switching between ASIO and JAVA does not allow ASIO to recognize both. I have clicked on the ASIO control panel and tried to enable form there, but only one item is highlighted with the play triangle.

1. Any recommendations to getting both AVR and UMIK-1 working with ASIO? I have a MacBook Pro Retina that I can try, but that sounds like a chore to get working.
2. If using Java with the HDMI connection, are there any options to run sweeps with each speaker individually without disconnecting speaker wires? My AVR back panel is not easily accessible, and neither are my front speaker.
3. If using Java, can I run sweeps through the center channel to test its response (I have definitive tech center channel with powered 'sub' so I want to adjust levels)?

Thank yo for a wonderful product and advice.

Edit: windows sound profile was not set to 'No Sounds' profile. Doing so corrected the problem. Thank you.


----------



## bobkatz

I just did my first OSX measure with the latest version and I'm disappointed. The Java seems limited to 44.1 and 48 kHz and only to the first two inputs on an interface. I couldn't find a way to redirect REW to other inputs. Is it back to SoundFlower or Jack awkward workarounds, or just bite the bullet and use PC again? When I switched my MacBook Pro to Bootcamp and Windows with ASIO and the same interface I was able to select (line) inputs 3 & 4 and any output I wanted.


----------



## JohnM

Spazdoc said:


> 1. Any recommendations to getting both AVR and UMIK-1 working with ASIO? I have a MacBook Pro Retina that I can try, but that sounds like a chore to get working.
> 2. If using Java with the HDMI connection, are there any options to run sweeps with each speaker individually without disconnecting speaker wires? My AVR back panel is not easily accessible, and neither are my front speaker.
> 3. If using Java, can I run sweeps through the center channel to test its response (I have definitive tech center channel with powered 'sub' so I want to adjust levels)?


To select multiple devices on ASIO4All it needs to be in advanced mode, which you get to by clicking on the icon that looks like a wrench/spanner.

With HDMI and an ASIO driver you can choose channels individually. To drive two channels, select the second one as the timing reference output.

If using the Java driver the signal may be routed to the centre channel if you connect both left and right channels, but it depends on what mode your receiver is in.


----------



## JohnM

bobkatz said:


> I just did my first OSX measure with the latest version and I'm disappointed. The Java seems limited to 44.1 and 48 kHz and only to the first two inputs on an interface. I couldn't find a way to redirect REW to other inputs. Is it back to SoundFlower or Jack awkward workarounds, or just bite the bullet and use PC again? When I switched my MacBook Pro to Bootcamp and Windows with ASIO and the same interface I was able to select (line) inputs 3 & 4 and any output I wanted.


Well, having 48k on OS X is a useful step up from 44.1k only 

The latest Java runtimes (Windows and OS X) support sample rates above 48k for Java drivers but I haven't updated REW to support that yet, on my list of things to do. Regarding the input/output selection, I don't have a multi-channel card that works with OS X to check. I suspect that you could leave REW set to default input/output and make the selections using Audio Midi setup by marking the desired I/O as the defaults, though you may need to select them before starting REW.


----------



## Spazdoc

JohnM said:


> To select multiple devices on ASIO4All it needs to be in advanced mode, which you get to by clicking on the icon that looks like a wrench/spanner.
> 
> With HDMI and an ASIO driver you can choose channels individually. To drive two channels, select the second one as the timing reference output.
> 
> If using the Java driver the signal may be routed to the centre channel if you connect both left and right channels, but it depends on what mode your receiver is in.


Thank you for the rapid response. I tried going into the Advanced Mode, which pulls up a more detailed display of my devices. Unfortunately, I still am stuck with being able to select only one device at a time - I am unable to have two devices selected. I also used "Getting Started with REW" Step-by-step Guide (Rev 3.92 which had some troubleshooting of REW.

Would switching my UMIK-1 to different USB slots have any effect?

In regards to directing sounds to different speakers while using Java, is it more of a physical manipulation (moving speaker wire connections) or can it be done from within REW? Am I out of luck because ASIO is not working properly?


----------



## bobkatz

JohnM said:


> Well, having 48k on OS X is a useful step up from 44.1k only
> 
> The latest Java runtimes (Windows and OS X) support sample rates above 48k for Java drivers but I haven't updated REW to support that yet, on my list of things to do. Regarding the input/output selection, I don't have a multi-channel card that works with OS X to check. I suspect that you could leave REW set to default input/output and make the selections using Audio Midi setup by marking the desired I/O as the defaults, though you may need to select them before starting REW.


48k is an advance and it's probably acceptable for 99% of acoustical work. I see you're trying to make it work, John! Well, I did go into Audio Midi Setup and for me no matter what input I select as default input, REW seemed to always want inputs 1&2. When next I get a chance I'll try quitting REW and making my selection for default first. But all I can say is thank goodness for bootcamp and the fact that Java is cross platform, because the ASIO alternative on Windows works beautifully and integrates well.


----------



## JonP

Hi John and all...

Long time user, getting back to some serious usage again after a while. I noticed something very odd, while poking around in the EQ section looking at the target settings. I'm exploring if one can do LT and other kinds of boost/eq for a sub with REW, and first needed capability would be creating a target curve in the low end.

I found that the LF rise can't go below 50hz which may be just where it's at now, but the odd thing happened when I played with the LF rise slope and the HF fall and slope values. They sometimes would not accept a typed in value, and after scrolling them for a while, they would start scrolling back and forth by themselves!! Once started, they'd keep jittering up and down a few counts, with the graph target line jumping up and down, even after you closed the EQ window and opened it again. :gulp: Whoa, haunted program! 

Using XP, SP3, this is REW Beta 24, and Java version 7 v71. Haven't tried updating Java past that, due to the "you need a new OS to use 8" messages. 

Let me know if you need any other system info.


----------



## JohnM

JonP said:


> the odd thing happened when I played with the LF rise slope and the HF fall and slope values. They sometimes would not accept a typed in value, and after scrolling them for a while, they would start scrolling back and forth by themselves!!


This is one of those things which should be impossible, but has happened for a few people. After much head-scratching I've figured out a way to prevent it though, the fix will be in the next release.


----------



## JonP

Great! Thanks....

Quick question though, should there be a limit to how low the LF rise can be set to, or is this some issue as well? Or is it limited by some (as yet unchanged by me) other settings in the target settings?


----------



## JohnM

JonP said:


> Quick question though, should there be a limit to how low the LF rise can be set to, or is this some issue as well?


It was mostly a case of picking a value. The rise can start anywhere between 50 Hz and 200 Hz. It can end between 10 Hz and 100 Hz. Didn't seem any point in having it end any lower than 10, if it were to start lower than 50 it would only be affecting a pretty narrow span of the very low bass region. You could generate any shape you like by creating and loading your own house curve though.


----------



## JonP

Ah... I see. Sort of a "semantics" kind of thing. I was thinking of the "start" being the lowest frequency and expecting the "end" to be the highest, so I'm looking at it the opposite of what you are. I was expecting to move the "start" to a very low frequency, while you already have the "end" down there.

If I didn't know better, I'd think I was still confused... 

Basically, you can't move the designated higher one below some amount approaching the designated lower one, correct?

Thanks for the tip about using the house curve feature. We'll see if that's needed for LT and other low end design tricks....


----------



## JonP

One more thing, on a "and now for something completely different" subject twist.

Any support for the DSP in the Behringer Inuke amps? Not seeing it explicitly in the box of target hardware, unless it's represented by another name. If not, how do you feel about supporting them? I have a buddy who's building an 18" sub using one of these, he and I would be willing to do some research and provide some testing...


----------



## JohnM

I've looked at supporting the iNuke, but held off on it as there is some odd behaviour with filter frequencies and Q settings - the user interface sometimes alters frequencies when settings are copied between channels and it isn't too clear how the frequencies the user interface permits are chosen, there are gaps in the frequencies it accepts for no obvious reason. It is still on the list to take another look at some time.


----------



## nyt

feature req.. .Any chance of a power vs thd sweep?


----------



## JohnM

nyt said:


> feature req.. .Any chance of a power vs thd sweep?


Can you explain what you mean, please?


----------



## JohnM

V5.10 release candidate (14th February 2015) has been uploaded to the beta download thread. All being well this will be the official V5.1 release tomorrow, changes from V5.01 Beta 24:


Modified the square wave generator to enforce an even number of samples per period so that a 50% duty cycle square wave will only have odd harmonics in its spectrum. At higher frequencies the generated frequency can be significantly different to the frequency entered, the actual frequency is shown at the bottom right corner of the frequency box.
Adjusted SPL axis lower limit to -180 dB from -60 dB to allow calibration in dBu or dBV
Update XMC-1 support to handle separate left and right subwoofers
Bug fix: If CEA-2010 burst frequency is below 10 Hz when it is started it outputs 10 Hz until the frequency is changed 
Bug fix: Repeated CEA-2010 burst waveforms overlapped if the burst frequency was below 5 Hz
Bug fix: When generating soundcard cal no longer offset phase to be zero at 1 kHz
Bug fix: Overlay panels were not rendered well on image captures
Bug fix: Graph image capture filenames were converted to lower case
Bug fix: Burst of noise occurred when changing Pink or White PN length or level
Bug fix: Signal could stop when changing Pink or White PN length while playing
Bug fix: Prevent REW starting with zero size window on OS X if it was shut down when maximised
Bug fix: Adjusting target slope settings with no measurement loaded could result in the values altering on their own


----------



## jtalden

JohnM said:


> V5.10 release candidate ...
> Bug fix: When generating soundcard cal no longer offset phase to be zero at 1 kHz


JohnM, Thanks for the Update! 

I just recalibrated my measurement chain 2 days ago due to a new AV pre-pro. The new unit is not too different for SPL, but has a significant impact on phase. Will this bug fix impact the SPL or phase due to the new (20kHz?) reference point? If it does, then I will just rerun the cals, if not, what impact does it have? Thanks!


----------



## JohnM

It's a fairly small change in most cases as phase is usually close to zero at 1 kHz anyway. The reference is the timing of an equivalent minimum phase response.


----------



## zmix

nyt said:


> feature req.. .Any chance of a power vs thd sweep?


Do you mean you want to scale the test signal level and measure the distortion at each level?


----------



## loc

Hey. I a new to the REW program but I immediately ran into problem how the program draws the windows.







I had to scale the picture to 75% to be in the restrictions of the forums picture size.
I've tried to re-install both REW and Java but the end result is the same. REW starts kinda redrawing the content somewhat randomly to the screen when hovering mouse over buttons or other boxes and makes it unusable. Any fix for this? Running windows 8.1 with latest updates.


----------



## JohnM

loc said:


> Hey. I a new to the REW program but I immediately ran into problem how the program draws the windows.
> I've tried to re-install both REW and Java but the end result is the same. REW starts kinda redrawing the content somewhat randomly to the screen when hovering mouse over buttons or other boxes and makes it unusable. Any fix for this? Running windows 8.1 with latest updates.


Looks like a video driver problem, Java can be a bit particular about the driver. Usual cure is to install the latest video driver.


----------



## nyt

zmix said:


> Do you mean you want to scale the test signal level and measure the distortion at each level?


yes


----------



## loc

JohnM said:


> Looks like a video driver problem, Java can be a bit particular about the driver. Usual cure is to install the latest video driver.


Hey. Thanks for the advise. Even though I already had the latest driver previously I did total clear of drivers and re-installed them. Now REW works as intended! Thanks a lot. For reference if others run into similar problems my card is nVidia GTX970.


----------



## loc

Re-installing everything didn't fix it after all. Worked for a while but broke again the same way. So for now I try quickly take measurement in native win 8.1 and then export the results just so I can look and work with them in Virtual Box Win 7 in which REW wont break the screen rendering. So still looking a fix for win 8.1.


----------



## JohnM

Which Java version and driver is Virtual box using?


----------



## loc

JohnM said:


> Which Java version and driver is Virtual box using?


Both Windows 8.1 and Windows 7 (in Oracle virtual box) run the same version 8 update 31 of Java. I've also checked that there is no older versions of Java installed. I did complete Jave re-install as well.
In Windows 8.1 drivers are latest nVidia 347.52 WHQL. In Windows 7 Generic "VirtualBox Graphics Adapter" is used.

Repeatable way to break REW screen rendering in Win 8.1 is to open the program, open EQ window and hover mouse over the scroll down menus on the right side of the window. Equalizer, Target Settings, Filter Tasks etc.

I cant use the Virtual Boxed Win 7 to take actual measurements because the usb implementation isn't fast enough and the results are messed up.

Quick update!: Culprit for the screen rendering error in REW was program called MSI Afterburner. Its widely used program to tune graphics cards fan profiles, change card clocks, record video etc. Along with the MSI Afterburner comes module called RivaTunerStatisticServer. This module is used to show statistics like frame rate, frame time, temperature etc. inside games, videos or other programs. While doing that it broke the REW screen rendering even though the actual statistics were not shown inside REW.

In short the fix is to close MSI Afterburner or disable RivaTunerStatisticServer module when using REW.


----------



## jonthearchitect

Does REW work with Thunderbolt interfaces? I seem to be have difficulties getting My UA Apollo Duo to cooperate.


----------



## zmix

jonthearchitect said:


> Does REW work with Thunderbolt interfaces? I seem to be have difficulties getting My UA Apollo Duo to cooperate.


I've used it successfully with a Zoom TAC-2 TB interface.


----------



## cjgdsgrc50

Thank you so much loc. I was having the exact same problem as you as was getting ready to swicth my ati graphics setup out for nvidia as i tried every driver for ati with no luck. Getting rid of the riva tuner server program afterburner comes with worked. Again thanks.


----------



## jonthearchitect

Hmm, well i don't know what else to do:/


----------



## jim1961

John,

I am using V5.1 and after a while, the generate tab for the spectrogram quits working. If I close the program and reopen, its works again, but eventually stops again.

I noticed this on the previous version, but it didnt seem to happen as often. Any thoughts?

Just noticed this is the ASIO thread. I am using Java. Whooops.


----------



## JohnM

jim1961 said:


> I am using V5.1 and after a while, the generate tab for the spectrogram quits working. If I close the program and reopen, its works again, but eventually stops again.
> 
> I noticed this on the previous version, but it didnt seem to happen as often. Any thoughts?


Can you explain what you mean in a bit more detail? What stops happening exactly? Does 'after a while' mean after you have taken some number of measurements, or after some time working with existing measurements? Are there any error messages in the REW log files? (you can find them in the location shown on the Help -> About REW dialog). Is there some measurement you can post that consistently shows the problem or is it unrelated to any particular measurement?


----------



## jim1961

JohnM said:


> Can you explain what you mean in a bit more detail? What stops happening exactly? Does 'after a while' mean after you have taken some number of measurements, or after some time working with existing measurements? Are there any error messages in the REW log files? (you can find them in the location shown on the Help -> About REW dialog). Is there some measurement you can post that consistently shows the problem or is it unrelated to any particular measurement?


After I have taken maybe two dozen measurements, I hit the "generate" button and nothing happens. 

In the error log, I see this many times: Exception in thread "AWT-EventQueue-0" java.lang.OutOfMemoryError: Java heap space

The error isnt related to any particular measurement. It happens when taking lots of measurements and working with them.


----------



## JohnM

OK, Java is reaching the limit of the memory allocated to REW on startup (512M). The memory currently in use and allocated is shown in the bottom left corner of the main REW screen. I'll look at increasing the memory allocation limit for future releases and add a warning when getting close to the limit. It isn't easy to hit the limit, but more likely if running full screen on a high graphics resolution (more memory allocated to the screen images), using long sweeps, not allowing 96 PPO log spacing for results (Analysis prefs option) or keeping more than 1.7s of the calculated IR (another Analysis prefs option). Closing unused measurements reduces memory usage.


----------



## jim1961

JohnM said:


> OK, Java is reaching the limit of the memory allocated to REW on startup (512M). The memory currently in use and allocated is shown in the bottom left corner of the main REW screen. I'll look at increasing the memory allocation limit for future releases and add a warning when getting close to the limit. *It isn't easy to hit the limit*, but more likely if running full screen on a high graphics resolution (more memory allocated to the screen images), using long sweeps, not allowing 96 PPO log spacing for results (Analysis prefs option) or keeping more than 1.7s of the calculated IR (another Analysis prefs option). Closing unused measurements reduces memory usage.


Actually, I hit the limit nearly every time I use REW.

But thanks for looking into it.


----------



## bobkatz

Well, we already have a release, so this suggestion (which amounts to a feature request) has to hold till the next development cycle. 

Can you please implement a right click to open the menu to clear selections, toggle selections and select all in the distortion graph?


----------



## bobkatz

Dear John: A question. What is the lowest limit of total THD that you can calculate? Something like 0.002%?


----------



## JohnM

bobkatz said:


> Can you please implement a right click to open the menu to clear selections, toggle selections and select all in the distortion graph?


I'll add it to the feature requests. You can also limit the highest harmonic displayed using the setting in the graph controls.


----------



## JohnM

bobkatz said:


> What is the lowest limit of total THD that you can calculate? Something like 0.002%?


The limit is the noise level of the data, for 16 bit data it is possible to get below 0.002% for THD and individual harmonic contributions can be correspondingly lower, may need to use a longer sweep though. The RTA shows distortion figures for individual tones to four decimal places and, with a long FFT setting, can resolve very low distortion levels even with 16 bit data. Using ASIO drivers and 24-bit data much lower results should be possible if you can find a clean enough interface or use a purely digital data path.


----------



## JamesE

I can't get REW 5.1 setup. I had REW 5.0 working. After upgrading I am unable to get test tones to transmit. When launching REW it recognizes the UMM6 mic and asks for a calibration file.

In the Preferences window Java recognizes the NVIDIA HDMI device and the UMM 6.1 mic.

When ASIO driver is selected Output--Not Connected 1. The UMM 6.1 mic is detected. In the ASIO Control Panel the NVIDIA device is recognized. UMM-6 is active.

I've been through the setup directions 6 times. Netflix's plays through the NVIDIA driver. I've triple checked the windows settings. Rebooted, uninstalled, installed, etc..

Any thoughts? Thank you.


----------



## jim1961

JohnM said:


> Closing unused measurements reduces memory usage.


I am finding this to only be somewhat the case. I was doing my thing today (taking measurements) and had about 8-10 measurements open. The left hand corner said 366/470. I closed ALL the measurements and it said 286/470. Looks like the majority of the memory area is not purging.

If its helpful, I show a lot of spectrograms which seem to eat memory quick.


----------



## JohnM

jim1961 said:


> I am finding this to only be somewhat the case. I was doing my thing today (taking measurements) and had about 8-10 measurements open. The left hand corner said 366/470. I closed ALL the measurements and it said 286/470. Looks like the majority of the memory area is not purging.


It does get recycled, but the process isn't immediate - it is handled by Java's garbage collector.


----------



## JohnM

JamesE said:


> I can't get REW 5.1 setup. I had REW 5.0 working. After upgrading I am unable to get test tones to transmit.


You mean the original V5.0 version rather than the 5.01 beta versions? V5.0 only supports Java drivers, so you should be able to have exactly the same setup on V5.10 using the Java driver selection.



> When ASIO driver is selected Output--Not Connected 1. The UMM 6.1 mic is detected. In the ASIO Control Panel the NVIDIA device is recognized. UMM-6 is active.


I'm not sure I understand what the first sentence means, maybe a screenshot would help. Are you using ASIO4All to provide an ASIO driver? If so, a screenshot of the ASIO4All control panel might also help. Note that the HDMI cable needs to be plugged into your receiver before you start up REW.


----------



## bobkatz

Thanks, John.


Bob



JohnM said:


> The limit is the noise level of the data, for 16 bit data it is possible to get below 0.002% for THD and individual harmonic contributions can be correspondingly lower, may need to use a longer sweep though. The RTA shows distortion figures for individual tones to four decimal places and, with a long FFT setting, can resolve very low distortion levels even with 16 bit data. Using ASIO drivers and 24-bit data much lower results should be possible if you can find a clean enough interface or use a purely digital data path.


----------



## bobkatz

Dear John:

I'm a little bit puzzled about the FFT length re the distortion graph. You said to increase the FFT length increases the precision, but FFT length is only available for the RTA? Not for the calculated graphs?


----------



## JohnM

bobkatz said:


> I'm a little bit puzzled about the FFT length re the distortion graph. You said to increase the FFT length increases the precision, but FFT length is only available for the RTA? Not for the calculated graphs?


The RTA operates on continuous data, analysing chunks of it that correspond to the FFT length with the overlap specified in the RTA controls. Measurements use an FFT length appropriate to the length of the sweep being analysed, hence the comment about using longer sweeps.


----------



## 3ll3d00d

JohnM said:


> The RTA operates on continuous data, analysing chunks of it that correspond to the FFT length with the overlap specified in the RTA controls. Measurements use an FFT length appropriate to the length of the sweep being analysed, hence the comment about using longer sweeps.


This suggests a feature request I'd be v v happy to see implemented; basically replace speclab in the armoury of the home cinema enthusiast.

This means 2 things;

1) produce a live spectrogram from the RTA (extra credit for "and dump that to a file as you go")
2) allow offline (i.e. from a wav) use of 1) 

any interest in providing such a feature?


----------



## JohnM

3ll3d00d said:


> This suggests a feature request I'd be v v happy to see implemented; basically replace speclab in the armoury of the home cinema enthusiast.


Already on my list (been there a while, mind).


----------



## 3ll3d00d

JohnM said:


> Already on my list (been there a while, mind).


Well it gets a big +1 from me 

Do you feel like publishing that list btw? Add as many caveats as you like about priorities and timelines, just would be interested to know what is in there.


----------



## JohnM

It's a pretty long list, more than 250 items on what was once 'the shortlist' and a fair number besides those that I put aside for later consideration. I'll share some info on what I have planned when I've whittled things down to a more manageable size.


----------



## arjitn

Does it mean that the 2 channel dependency is gone with the ASIO integration? If I have an 8 channel IO will all of them populate? Will I therefore be able to take multi-channel measurements? I have noticed that there is currently a limit on how many measurements can be taken after which one needs to delete a measurement to accommodate a new one. I normally do measurements in Cars with 6 channel Mic arrays and therefore if there is a way that I can bring in those 6 channels, hide the 6 and plot only the average energy each time I make a measurement that would be just great. The House curve is just awesome as are other features on this brilliant SW.


----------



## JohnM

arjitn said:


> Does it mean that the 2 channel dependency is gone with the ASIO integration? If I have an 8 channel IO will all of them populate? Will I therefore be able to take multi-channel measurements?


Depends what you mean by that. With the ASIO driver selected REW can choose from any of the channels the driver exposes, but it still only outputs on two channels (one as the timing reference output, though that can be used to drive a second speaker) and captures on either one or two channels (the second only as a timing reference).


> I have noticed that there is currently a limit on how many measurements can be taken after which one needs to delete a measurement to accommodate a new one. I normally do measurements in Cars with 6 channel Mic arrays and therefore if there is a way that I can bring in those 6 channels, hide the 6 and plot only the average energy each time I make a measurement that would be just great.


V5.10 allows 30 measurements to be loaded at once. There isn't a way to capture simultaneously from multiple channels, though it is one of the things to be looked at for V6.


----------



## rsergio

I like REW- it's a great program! But lacks one feature - the ability to carry out measurement using dual channels to accurately measure the distance to speaker, as is done in LspLAB and ARTA.


----------



## JohnM

Just make a loopback connection on the channel not being used for measurement and tick the box in the Analysis preferences to "Use Loopback as Timing Reference".


----------



## rsergio

JohnM said:


> Just make a loopback connection on the channel not being used for measurement and tick the box in the Analysis preferences to "Use Loopback as Timing Reference".


Thank you very much! It really works!
Now i can remove LspLAB and ARTA


----------



## rsergio

How can i turn on the scale, not only in time but also the distance (at the same time or one of the two)?


----------



## JohnM

REW doesn't have a distance scale, but you can see the difference between two points displayed as time and distance by pressing the Ctrl key and the right mouse button and dragging between the points.


----------



## rsergio

JohnM said:


> you can see the difference between two points displayed as time and distance by pressing the Ctrl key and the right mouse button and dragging between the points.


Oh, i think i know too bad all features.
Thank you very much, you are great help!


----------



## Stino

I need some help getting Rew 5.1 to work. Audio devices are working and available in Win 7, but not showing up in REW -> Preferences -> soundcard. in [Drivers].

With the ASIO option, I see my output sound device (DDDAC ASIO driver), and it asks to use the UMIK-1 (which it doesn't list) calibration file, which is odd . However then complains about not being able to load the (DDDAC) driver... The Java, which I suspect should be default windows devices, doesn't show any option (not even after a 60sec wait).

Thanks.


----------



## JohnM

The UMIK uses standard Windows drivers, if you want to use it with an ASIO driver you need to install ASIO4All to create an ASIO interface to it. Easiest thing would be to use the Java drivers though, select Java, close and reopen REW and the devices Windows can see should be available.


----------



## Stino

Thanks, I couldn't get it to work, rolled back to version 5.00 which works a treat.


----------



## rsergio

Today noticed that sometimes when measuring filter IR is automatically activated. One measurement - all is well, the next - to enable the filter IR.

Why is this happening?


----------



## JohnM

I'g guess you may be on the RT60 graph when making your measurement, so REW is going through and applying filters to calculate the new RT60 while it is still completing the measurement. You can fix it by selecting None as the filter and clicking Apply Windows in the IR Windows panel. Best not have the RT60 graph open when measuring, I'll see about putting a fix in for that.


----------



## rsergio

Yes, i measured and watched RT60 to select the best measurement without external noise.
I found how to fix the problem, but first it put me stumped.
Thank you for help!


----------



## JohnM

*Installer Trial*

I have been searching for a cross-platform installer for REW for some while, and think I have found what I need with install4j which is incredibly comprehensive. To test it out I have built basic installers for a V5.11 REW release for Windows, Mac and Linux. The installers are attached, note that it is best to uninstall REW before using the new installers.

I have tested them with Windows and OS X (the OS X installer comes in a dmg, mount the disk and double click the installer to run it). I haven't been able to test the Linux installer so I'd very much appreciate any feedback on whether that works!

*Windows installer:*
View attachment REW_windows_5_11.exe

Note that the Windows installer includes a private JRE for REW, Java does not need to be installed.

*OS X installer:*
View attachment REW_macos_5_11.dmg


*Linux installer:*
View attachment REW_linux_5_11.sh


Changes in this version are:

Added cursors to the frequency response plot in the room simulator
Added a File menu entry to export all measurements as text
Clarified tooltips for waterfall and spectral decay rise time setting
Updated graph help topics to reflect latest options in Controls panels
Show a warning if a USB mic cal file does not have sensitivity data or there is no cal file for the mic
Increase maximum heap size to 1024M on Windows (OS X already using 1024M)
If more than 75% of maximum heap is used free up spectrogram secondary image caches
Hide the Change Cal... button on soundcard calibration measurements as they do not use cal files
Removed the Prevent Multiple Instances option on Windows
Bug fix: IR window settings incorrectly rounded to nearest ms
Bug fix: If previously selected ASIO device is not available on startup Java device lists were empty
Bug fix: If an ASIO driver sent a reset request (sometimes happens after changing sample rate) the audio channels were not reset correctly
Bug fix: If RT60 graph was open when making measurements could end up with a filter applied to the measurement

Any problems with the installers, please reply here.

*Edit 27.4.15:* Fixed the OS X installer image, previous version was not properly signed. New version should not produce "installer is damaged" warnings from Gatekeeper.

*Edit 28.4.15:* Third time lucky, I hope! The OS X installer image is now signed with the right certificate, so should only get an "application downloaded from the internet" warning from Gatekeeper.

*Edit 4.5.15:* Updated the Linux installer


----------



## needspeed52

John, my current version of REW seems to be working fine, I'm new to this software and just getting the learning curve down. Do you reco keeping my current version or installing this new version. Please excuse my ignorance for asking this question, I just don't want to complicate something that's already complicated to me. Thank you for the time.
Sincerely Jeffrey


----------



## JohnM

There's no particular need to install the new version unless you are affected by any of the bugs listed, Jeffrey.


----------



## zmix

Hi John,

Fantastic update (5.11)..!! 

I've been asked to do some dynamics measurements. After another REW user brought this up, I've been pondering it a bit and I agree that it could be a useful addition to REW to have the ability to step the amplitude of a test signal and compare it to the loopback, then draw a graph of the amplitude transfer function.

In the original application of REW, namely speaker calibration, this could be used to check the linearity of any dynamics incorporated in a crossover, particularly a DSP crossover.

What do you think?


----------



## JohnM

zmix said:


> it could be a useful addition to REW to have the ability to step the amplitude of a test signal and compare it to the loopback, then draw a graph of the amplitude transfer function.


Could be. May as well use a normal measurement sweep, and there wouldn't need to be any loopback check - just the usual measurement input. Complications include ensuring there is enough headroom available on the input to cover the signal range of interest and enough dynamic range in the system that noise doesn't dominate the measurements at low levels. That could be tricky for acoustic measurements, perhaps not as much an issue for electrical measurements.


----------



## needspeed52

John, if you don't mind answering this question, is it mandatory that I uninstall the previous version of REW that I'm using now to install the new version, can I have both on my laptop without conflict? I downloaded the newer version on my PC and it was so incredibly simple and smooth and it seems the layout is nicer. I have a problem with the older version recognizing the UMIK-1 quite often as well as the output device (HDMI) but I always find a way to trouble shoot it and it works fine. Thank you sir for your time.
Sincerely Jeffrey Nordi


----------



## JohnM

needspeed52 said:


> John, if you don't mind answering this question, is it mandatory that I uninstall the previous version of REW that I'm using now to install the new version, can I have both on my laptop without conflict?


It isn't mandatory, but you may get odd behaviour when double-clicking on an mdat file as you may end up with two applications registered to open those files, the old REW and the new one. Usually that means Windows will ask you which application you want to use before it opens the file.


----------



## needspeed52

JohnM said:


> It isn't mandatory, but you may get odd behaviour when double-clicking on an mdat file as you may end up with two applications registered to open those files, the old REW and the new one. Usually that means Windows will ask you which application you want to use before it opens the file.


Thanks John, that makes sense and I was unaware of that anomaly. I think I will download the new version and try it out as I can always go back to the older version. Thanks again for the prompt reply.

Sincerely Jeffrey


----------



## zmix

JohnM said:


> Could be. May as well use a normal measurement sweep, and there wouldn't need to be any loopback check - just the usual measurement input. Complications include ensuring there is enough headroom available on the input to cover the signal range of interest and enough dynamic range in the system that noise doesn't dominate the measurements at low levels. That could be tricky for acoustic measurements, perhaps not as much an issue for electrical measurements.



Yes, I suppose it's more useful for electrical than acoustical measurements, but possibly it coud also be used to determine breakup modes in drivers, etc? 

In the AP-1 they have a measurement called "linearity" that plots input vs output across a specified dynamic range:


Compute: Linearity

Compute: Linearity graphically displays the variance of each of the mea- surement data points from a linear response across all the data.
In the first of two mathematical operations, the best straight line is fitted to the data, across a range you can specify. This line is computed using the least squares method.
Next, the value of every data point is subtracted from this straight line; the result is a graph of deviation from perfect linearity. This is useful to evaluate input-output amplitude linearity of an ADC or DAC; or of the input-output phase shift of a loudspeaker, for example.




Figure 370. Compute Linearity Dialog Box.




Typically, a DUT will have its greatest nonlinearity at the measurement ex- tremes. To keep this atypical data from affecting the initial straight-line fitting, you can enter values in the Start Value and Stop Value fields to limit the range of data examined. These values only limit the straight-line computation; after the line is derived, every data point in the trace is subtracted from the line value.
Since the values of the data linearity deviations are often small, you may want to optimize the graph view for better resolution. See Optimize, page 438.


----------



## planetnine

Installed 5.11 with the new installer, Win7-64. No problems apparent with the install at this point.

Nitpick with 5.1 and 5.11: If you open the SPL Meter, Generator, Levels windows to set up your output levels at all, and then click the Measure button, it opens behind the first windows, won't go on top, and you can't move, minimise or even delete the first windows until you've closed the measure window down first.

It's a bit of a workflow niggle and feels clunky as you have to backtrack, move the windows out of the way and then open the measure window again. Were you aware of this?

Very nice updates though, I've not used it for a while and was very pleased to see the ability to put modes onto the various graphs -thank you very much for that.



>


----------



## JohnM

I've set the Measure dialog to be Always On Top for the next build.


----------



## planetnine

JohnM said:


> I've set the Measure dialog to be Always On Top for the next build.



That will do the trick, thank you.


Could there be any way of specifying which modes (axial, tangetial, oblique, length, width, height) are included on the graph overlays, so we can choose a subset if possible, please? Maybe also a user frequency range for them at all too, please John? -it's fixed at 0 to 200Hz I think.

Something global on the EQ section with the room dimensions would be great, the frequency bounds in *Modal Analysis* are for the resonance lists only. It is a pity that it isn't liked to the Room Simulator, too -we could mark up those rear-wall reflection cancellations too... :whistling:


This is a wonderful piece of software, useful both for helping treat rooms and educating students. Many, many thanks John.



>


----------



## JohnM

planetnine said:


> Could there be any way of specifying which modes (axial, tangetial, oblique, length, width, height) are included on the graph overlays, so we can choose a subset if possible, please?


That is partly supported already, modes are only shown when the corresponding room dimension is greater than zero, so to remove height modes (for example) set the height in the Modal Analysis section of the EQ window to zero.


----------



## rsergio

5.11 - Error
5.10 - ОК


----------



## JohnM

rsergio said:


> 5.11 - Error
> 5.10 - ОК


If you go to the REW installation directory (usually C:\Program Files (x86)\REW) there is a file called roomeqwizard.vmoptions, open that in a text editor and uncomment the line that has -Xmx512m in it, save the file (make sure it doesn't end up with an extra file extension appended) then try and open REW again.

How much memory does your PC have?


----------



## rsergio

JohnM said:


> If you go to the REW installation directory (usually C:\Program Files (x86)\REW) there is a file called roomeqwizard.vmoptions, open that in a text editor and uncomment the line that has -Xmx512m in it, save the file (make sure it doesn't end up with an extra file extension appended) then try and open REW again.


Thanks! It works!



JohnM said:


> How much memory does your PC have?


8Gb


----------



## JohnM

rsergio said:


> Thanks! It works!


Phew!



> 8Gb


I guess there must be other programs using a lot of RAM then, REW requests 1GB as heap space.


----------



## Jee-Bee

I prefer no installer. open dmg with shortcut to apps. Copy pasta…


----------



## phi

Hi All,

I am new to this forum and quite new to REW as well. Didn't know if I should start a new thread or continue on this one. I have found what appears to be a bug in the latest release 5.11 and I also have some suggestions for improvements. I have not found any 'official' BUG-report thread so please feel free to redirect me if I am in the wrong place writing this :help:

I have worked a lot with similar programs like REW before so I am not new to 'how to measure'. Though after working with REW for two days now I find it really well thought through. I really like it and I have donated money to keep the development going.

*Relase 5.11.* I get stuck on error message "SPL meter audio input not available". (The nice dialog box from v5.1 is gone which gave options...) The SPL-meter 'Run button' is greyed out. "Please select the audio input for SPL-meter" is all I get if trying to push the button. I am running Windows 7 Ultimate (x86) on Lenovo ThinkPad using an E-MU 0404 Soundcard. I hade to go back to Release 5.10 as 5.11 is not working for me.

*Suggestions (nice improvements if you ask me *

-- Zooming. I have a hard time with the zooming, everything just sliding around (using RMB, LMB or MMB)
I would personally like to see something like:

* When you scroll with the mouse you just zoom vertically (dB-scale).Yes, keep the cursor sensitive zooming 
* When you hold e.g.the SHIFT-key and zoom you zoom horizontally.Yes, keep the cursor sensitive zooming 
Alternatively, use Right Mouse Button (RMB) and scroll. You could have both options RMB and SHIFT.

* Graph Limits, would be nice if you could have 'Fixed Graph Limits' checkbox. As it is now you never get back
to where you were unless you go up and click on the 'Limits-button' and click on Apply (tedious).
(Yes I lnow about Ctrl+Z and clicking, but that does not work well with the 'Panning' with the RMB, witch I use a lot)

-- Graph Limits Button, a keyboard shortcut would be nice (see above for further discussions)

-- Capture - Save Graph Image

* For the texts, Especially for Legend to put the text 'outside' the main window, below window?
(If you write a lot of text the window gets all cluttered)

* Be able to set to 'Copy to Clipboard' instead of saving image?

* Tickbox with 'Add time and date'

-- RTA - Distortion window. Would like to be able to control the position of the distortion window.
This to better be able to control the apperance when doing a 'capture'.

Hoping for some nice discussions.

(( Per


----------



## JohnM

Hello Per, if you open 5.11 and open the About box what JRE does it say REW is running? Also the About box gives the locations of the REW log files, could you check to see if there are any error messages there and if so, attach the log file? I'm assuming you are running ASIO?


----------



## phi

Hello John,

Wow, quick support !!

Yes running ASIO. The About file sais: "Running JRE 1.8.0_40 32-bit on Windows 7"

There were 9 logfiles. Here are two of them:

This is what 8 of them looked like... latest with 5.11.


Code:


maj 05, 2015 6:12:56 EM roomeqwizard.RoomEQ_Wizard main
INFO: REW started
maj 05, 2015 6:13:01 EM com.synthbot.jasiohost.AsioDriver <clinit>
INFO: Loaded jasiohost.dll

This is what one of them looked like... don't know witch version...


Code:


maj 05, 2015 3:47:37 EM roomeqwizard.RoomEQ_Wizard main
INFO: REW started
maj 05, 2015 3:47:41 EM com.synthbot.jasiohost.AsioDriver <clinit>
INFO: Loaded jasiohost.dll
maj 05, 2015 4:29:41 EM roomeqwizard.cF resetRequest
INFO: ASIO Reset Request
ary.path
Error loading win32com: java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: no win32com in java.library.path
Error loading win32com: java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: no win32com in java.library.path
Error loading win32com: java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: no win32com in java.library.path
Error loading win32com: java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: no win32com in java.library.path
Error loading win32com: java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: no win32com in java.library.path
Error loading win32com: java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: no win32com in java.library.path
Error loading win32com: java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: no win32com in java.library.path

Something seems to be missing ? :dontknow:

Just found a way around the problem. Starting SPL-meter (button all greyed out), pressing 'Logger'
and that 'Run-button' activates the SPL-Meter Run button. Now if doing a calibration I am up
running )

(( Per


----------



## JohnM

The win32com stuff relates to serial ports, likely to come up if you select the Comms preferences tab but nothing to bother about.

I'm confused by the SPL meter problem though. Does it happen every time you start REW? Can you post a screenshot of your REW soundcard preferences?


----------



## JohnM

phi said:


> I have a hard time with the zooming, everything just sliding around (using RMB, LMB or MMB)


Have you tried holding down Ctrl then pressing the left and right mouse buttons together?


----------



## phi

Yes it happens every time I start Release 5.11. If I run Release 5.10 everything works fine. Might there be a problem having both Releases on the computer? When upgrading to 5.11 I thought that one would overwrite the old one, but that was not the case.

(( Per


----------



## phi

JohnM said:


> Have you tried holding down Ctrl then pressing the left and right mouse buttons together?


I don't find that making any difference at all ? :scratch:

In the 'About' i saw that you had putten your e-mail for 'feedback'.
In the future should I send my suggestions there?

(( Per


----------



## JohnM

phi said:


> I don't find that making any difference at all ? :scratch:


Sorry, shouldn't have included Ctrl, but left and right buttons together bring up the variable zoom which is fairly flexible.



> In the 'About' i saw that you had putten your e-mail for 'feedback'.
> In the future should I send my suggestions there?


Fine to post things here or in the main part of the REW forum.


----------



## phi

JohnM said:


> The win32com stuff relates to serial ports, likely to come up if you select the Comms preferences tab but nothing to bother about.
> 
> I'm confused by the SPL meter problem though. Does it happen every time you start REW? Can you post a screenshot of your REW soundcard preferences?


Forgot the REW soundcard preferences...attached.

(( Per


----------



## JohnM

phi said:


> Yes it happens every time I start Release 5.11. If I run Release 5.10 everything works fine. Might there be a problem having both Releases on the computer?


It is probably not a problem to have both installed, though the installer recommends uninstalling the old version first. Having both running *would* be a problem as they would both try to load the same ASIO driver.


----------



## JohnM

phi said:


> Forgot the REW soundcard preferences...attached.


Looks normal, so I am none the wiser, unfortunately.


----------



## phi

JohnM said:


> Sorry, shouldn't have included Ctrl, but left and right buttons together bring up the variable zoom which is fairly flexible.
> 
> Fine to post things here or in the main part of the REW forum.


I find that way of Zooming TOO flexible :bigsmile:

My personal preference would be as suggested. Also having a keyboard shortcut that can activate/deactivate the fixed limits, the limits set under 'LIMITS'.

Thank's good to know.

(( Per


----------



## phi

I did not check what was new for the 5.11 release, but as I wrote before, quoted below...



> Just found a way around the problem. Starting SPL-meter (button all greyed out), pressing 'Logger'
> and that 'Run-button' activates the SPL-Meter Run button. Now if doing a calibration I am up
> running


So there is a way around it. But I will probably stick with the 5.10 for now and hopefully the behavior has changed for the next release...

Thank you for trying !

Let's through in another ball here.
I can't make the 'Trace Arithmetic' of 2 traces to work, or I think I understand but I don't 
The result always almost mimic Trace A of the two traces when doing 'Merge B to A' and '(A+B)/2'.
What is the difference between 'Merge B to A' and '(A+B)/2'?

If I use 'Average the Responses' I get what I expect but then the Phase info is lost.

(( Per


----------



## JohnM

Per, see this thread.


----------



## JohnM

phi said:


> I will probably stick with the 5.10 for now and hopefully the behavior has changed for the next release...


Unlikely at the moment, I'm afraid I don't know what is going on in your system or how to reproduce it.


----------



## phi

JohnM said:


> Per, see this thread.


Thank you for the link. Yes, much clearer now.

(( Per


----------



## phi

JohnM said:


> Unlikely at the moment, I'm afraid I don't know what is going on in your system or how to reproduce it.


I tried release 5.11 on another Lenovo Thinkpad with Win7 Ultimate but with x64.
5.11 runs fine on that one, so I am also lost....

Might it improve with the next Java release :foottap:

Thank you for trying ! ...and hoping you will consider my Zoom-ideas :bigsmile:

(( Per


----------



## twelti

REW is a shining example of attention to useability - did you previously work at Apple?!.

In the previous version, graph colors don't seem to be saved, so I have to re-color them every time i re-open and want to make plots. Did I miss something?


----------



## JohnM

twelti said:


> REW is a shining example of attention to useability - did you previously work at Apple?!.


Thanks - there is a lot to improve, but I try and keep useability high on the priority list.



> In the previous version, graph colors don't seem to be saved, so I have to re-color them every time i re-open and want to make plots. Did I miss something?


There is an option on the View preferences labelled "Save trace colour with measurement", if you select that subsequent saves of files will keep track of which measurement used which colour.


----------



## twelti

Thanks. i looked there but not close enough!


----------



## MarkusBonk

I cannot run 5.11 as a normal user.

Double clicking the shortcut I see the splash screen flash by.
If I try to run it from the command prompt using the java etc command I get: 

Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: com/install4j/api/launcher/StartupNotification$Listener

Running as administrator in the normal user context works.

I am downgrading to beta 24: I cannot find the release candidate

Markus


----------



## JohnM

You can get the V5.1 Windows installer here.


----------



## JohnM

MarkusBonk said:


> I cannot run 5.11 as a normal user.


I just installed and ran 5.11 as a normal (no admin privileges) user in a local account, all behaved normally.


----------



## rsergio

How right to move start IR (t=0)?

When I try to add offset, automatic adds Windows Ref Time in "IR Windows".
I have to reset every time this value.


----------



## JohnM

The window automatically moves to follow the IR, which is what is required for most circumstances. Why do you want the window to remain where it was?


----------



## rsergio

I want to manually set the start of the window as i needed (for example, at the beginning of the impulse). In LspLAB and ARTA it is done one click of a mouse. In REW is to do a little more complicated.


----------



## JohnM

Adjusting the window positions is best done with the window controls. REW has a left and a right window. The window ref time is the end of the left window and the start of the right window, it is placed at the peak of the IR for new measurements. The left and right window controls set the width of those windows.

Adjusting the IR start time is typically done to get the correct phase result to allow for time of flight and measurement path delays. One way to apply some automation to that is to use the "Estimate IR Delay" control, which cross-correlates the response against a minimum phase version to estimate the time delay contribution.


----------



## rsergio

Microphone calibration files are not taken into account when calculating THD?


----------



## JohnM

The THD measurements use the ratio of the harmonics to the fundamental, cal files are not used for either.


----------



## rsergio

To measure THD need to use the mic does not require calibration file?


----------



## Ted Clamstruck

Great release! I love the private JRE, as I had Java installed solely for REW prior to this version. I was able to uninstall my global Java, so now no more security worries about Java in web browsers. Good stuff.

One thing I did notice, not with REW itself, but with the latest PDF help file, is that the bookmarks seem to have gone missing, so the tree view in the left pane of the Adobe Reader that one would normally use for quick navigation through the document is now empty.


----------



## MarkusBonk

JohnM said:


> I just installed and ran 5.11 as a normal (no admin privileges) user in a local account, all behaved normally.


I have managed to get REW to run as a normal user. I had to edit the roomeqwizard.vmoptions and adjust the maximum memory usage to 768 MB (-Xmx768m) at least I assume that is what the option does; 1024 MB (-Xmx1024m) does not work. Why it runs as administrator without the adjustment I do not know.

Markus


----------



## JonP

I also have one machine (my new, intended to be main one!) that also will not run, does the same split second splash screen, then its gone. 
Computer is a Win 7 64b, i5-4690, 8Gb RAM machine. Have loaded it on a older Core 2 processor Win 7 64b, and a i7 Win 7 64b laptop... they all happily run it.

I've tried installing as administrator, and not, removing Java and installing the latest v7, and then upgrading back to v8 (which I had been running first with REW 5.10) no joy. Running as admin or not seems to have no effect for me. Tried to edit the mem control file/line tonight, but it said I didn't have access to the file, (?) have to try that later.

I'm looking for any option I might be missing... am I misunderstanding what fixed it for Marcus?

Thanks...



MarkusBonk said:


> I cannot run 5.11 as a normal user.
> 
> Double clicking the shortcut I see the splash screen flash by.
> If I try to run it from the command prompt using the java etc command I get:
> 
> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: com/install4j/api/launcher/StartupNotification$Listener
> 
> Running as administrator in the normal user context works.
> 
> I am downgrading to beta 24: I cannot find the release candidate
> 
> Markus


----------



## MarkusBonk

In my case the fix was editing the roomeqwizard.vmoptions to limit the memory. The file needs to be edited with administrator rights (or copied to where the local user has access, edited and then copied back again - for the last bit administrator rights are again needed) 

Markus


----------



## JonP

OK, so it's lowering, not expanding the memory usage? Did you have an unusually low amount of memory in that machine? I have 8GB in the one I'm having the problem on, less on the older system that works... so it would seem that available memory shouldn't be an issue. But, in your case, at least changing it seems to do something. Strange...


----------



## JonP

Wow... Just tried editing roomeqwizard.vmoptions to -Xmx768m... and it runs now! Yes, tried -1024 first and it did not fix the problem. Have to actually try this version out later, it's late now. But I'm very happy to see it finally running on this one!!

Wonder what kind of wierd memory allocation bug this is... or if that's what's even going on here. Am massively overjoyed that 5.11 can now run on my new machine, but wondering if this limits memory enough to hamper REW? Maybe there are other multiples of mem size that might also work? 

Overall.... 

John... let me know if there's any debug info I could provide you with from this setup... more than happy to help.


----------



## JonP

Ah well, overjoyed too soon. Gave it a quick try, and found numerous problems. Went in the Preferences tab, only found a few options for devices. This new system seems to enable and disable sound devices depending on having something plugged in, and I hadn't plugged anything in yet. Opening the program got a message saying no input mixers available to handle PCM 48000 etc, etc. Got a complaint of SPL meter unable to find input device, when opening the measurement icon. In Preferences, I see Default Driver, Primary Sound Device, and some digital I's and O's. Level setl went thru the motions. I plugged in a pair of headphones to see if that made a difference, no new devices, but could hear when the level set sound was played, and it would play a couple seconds then break up, play more. The window was unresponsive, 10-20 sec after the cancel button was hit the sound would stop, etc. Not sure if this is more the lack of properly finding and capturing the MB's sound chip, or something else.

Apologies for the big info dump, hoping it might provide a clue... Will hook up a proper setup later on to see what happens...


----------



## JohnM

Ted Clamstruck said:


> One thing I did notice, not with REW itself, but with the latest PDF help file, is that the bookmarks seem to have gone missing, so the tree view in the left pane of the Adobe Reader that one would normally use for quick navigation through the document is now empty.


Thanks, Steve has generated an updated version with the bookmarks and it is now on the REW website.


----------



## JohnM

JonP said:


> Ah well, overjoyed too soon. Gave it a quick try, and found numerous problems.


Try 5.12.


----------



## Ted Clamstruck

JohnM said:


> Thanks, Steve has generated an updated version with the bookmarks and it is now on the REW website.


Cool! Thanks a lot!


----------



## needspeed52

JohnM said:


> Try 5.12.


Hello John,

I've been running the older version of REW, the one prior to the latest update with no problems at all. Should I update to the latest version even though I'm happy with the older version V5.11? Thanks John

Cheers Jeffrey


----------



## JohnM

It's generally worth updating to the latest version, but of course not compulsory. 5.11 can have startup problems when using ASIO inputs/outputs, especially if the device(s) being used are also the default audio devices for the computer, but otherwise the changes are fairly minor.


----------



## needspeed52

JohnM said:


> It's generally worth updating to the latest version, but of course not compulsory. 5.11 can have startup problems when using ASIO inputs/outputs, especially if the device(s) being used are also the default audio devices for the computer, but otherwise the changes are fairly minor.


I had a lot of problems in the start up with the ASIO driver with the inputs/outputs but was easily fixed with some efforts on my part, since then it has been functioning properly without incident. I think this is contributed to the fact that ASIO is not the default audio device for the laptop. Either way I will try the new version and if not satisfied I can always switch back, thanks John.

Jeffrey


----------



## Ericmannon

I have just started playing with REW 5.12. I'm using the UMIK-1 USB mic. One of my systems I'll be calibrating is 2 channel, RCA inputs, the other is 7.2 w/ HDMI input. I read in the notes that sound card calibration is not necessary if using the USB mic but can't understand why? I've done a few searches here and over at AVS but with over a 1000 posts combined on REW, my eyes are getting tired!

I understand that with the USB mic you would not be using the same input as when you calibrated using the loop but what about calibration for the soundcards output while using analog RCA outputs?

I'm guessing if using HDMI the digital signal is perfect, is that correct?

Should I be calibrating the soundcard when using the RCA analog outs and the USB mic?


Thanks,

Eric M.


----------



## JohnM

Ericmannon said:


> I understand that with the USB mic you would not be using the same input as when you calibrated using the loop but what about calibration for the soundcards output while using analog RCA outputs?


There isn't a way to separate the contributions of input and output in a loopback measurement, but generally speaking the roll-off is predominantly in the input (provided the output isn't driving a load impedance much lower than it is rated for).



> I'm guessing if using HDMI the digital signal is perfect, is that correct?


Yes



> Should I be calibrating the soundcard when using the RCA analog outs and the USB mic?


No.


----------



## Ericmannon

Thank you. That makes sense. 

I've been reading a bit more about using the HDMI output from my computer (soundcard). I'm guessing that's the best way to measure my surround sound system, but I'll have to stick to the RCA outs for my vintage 2 channel system.

Any idea how smooth the output is of most cards? Mine is the Soundblaster ZxR. I'm just concerned about using an input source that isn't flat, it seems that would throw off all measurements and corrections.

Thanks,

Eric


----------



## jtalden

Eric,
For reassurance you can place a loopback cable from analog output to analog input of the soundcard and take a measurement that way. As JohnM indicated less that half the measured deviation from ideal is attributable to the output and rest to the input. As stated, there is no way to separate the two however. I think you will find that even the total deviation measured that way is very acceptable for EQ purposes. If not, then there is probably a setup or soundcard issue. It's a good check.


----------



## Skipz

Will REW run on Windows 10?


----------



## JohnM

Skipz said:


> Will REW run on Windows 10?


REW runs on Java, so the question boils down to will Java run on Windows 10, which is a yes. I haven't tried it though.


----------



## Quantum Pulsar

When you make a calibration file in REW, it applies the inverse response to the measurement right? 
http://img1.imagehousing.com/57/00f371a2ed4737c9620a660eb9aa627c.png

My question is: does REW boost the actual signal levels of the sweep going out to your hardware or does it apply the inverse response digitally after the measurement is taken? :dontknow:


----------



## JohnM

Calibrations are applied after the measurement has been taken - that allows you to change the calibrations you use afterwards if required.


----------



## Quantum Pulsar

I can put different cal files on the measurements after they have been taken? How do I do that? I just tried to change the cal file after I took a measurement and the measurement was unaffected. 

When I use an ASIO driver for my soundcard in REW and loop my out to in, it shows the noise floor at -142dB in the make a measurement and levels windows. That can't be right, it should show around -110dB at best for what I have. Is this a common thing for anyone who runs their ASIO in 24bit?


----------



## BassThatHz

Hi John, I have a limitation with REW... I've been trying to capture lightning strikes with REW but the RTA screen doesn't have a peak-hold function. It only has a save button and a infinity averaging function. Lightning is too fast to be averaged and the save button requires that I sit in front of the screen for hours and hours waiting for a good strike and being quick on the fingers.
Would it be really difficult to implement a peak-hold function for the RTA screen?


----------



## Quantum Pulsar

BTH, isn't that already on there?









http://img1.imagehousing.com/46/12d27e4ad35435e278ae1c93b27c7967.png


----------



## BassThatHz

Bonerpillz said:


> BTH, isn't that already on there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://img1.imagehousing.com/46/12d27e4ad35435e278ae1c93b27c7967.png


I need it on spectrum-mode though as lightning has stuff all the way to <2hz


----------



## JohnM

BassThatHz said:


> Would it be really difficult to implement a peak-hold function for the RTA screen?


It's on my todo list for the Spectrum view. Not desperately difficult, but a bit greedy on memory and processing for the Spectrum view since there are FFT length points to compare and update every screen refresh, whereas the RTA has far, far fewer.


----------



## JohnM

Bonerpillz said:


> I can put different cal files on the measurements after they have been taken? How do I do that? I just tried to change the cal file after I took a measurement and the measurement was unaffected.


Did you use the Change Cal button on the measurement panel? 



> When I use an ASIO driver for my soundcard in REW and loop my out to in, it shows the noise floor at -142dB in the make a measurement and levels windows. That can't be right, it should show around -110dB at best for what I have. Is this a common thing for anyone who runs their ASIO in 24bit?


No, it's not.


----------



## needspeed52

Pulsar01 said:


> I can put different cal files on the measurements after they have been taken? How do I do that? I just tried to change the cal file after I took a measurement and the measurement was unaffected.
> 
> When I use an ASIO driver for my soundcard in REW and loop my out to in, it shows the noise floor at -142dB in the make a measurement and levels windows. That can't be right, it should show around -110dB at best for what I have. Is this a common thing for anyone who runs their ASIO in 24bit?


I use 24 bit for input and output with no problems with ASIO driver


----------



## Quantum Pulsar

OK, now I get it. Thanks John. 

I have an Essence STX and ASIO for all doesn't work with it. When I use the STX ASIO, it works but I don't konw if I can trust it because of what it tells me the noise floor is. What does your noise floor read, needspeed?


----------



## needspeed52

Pulsar01 said:


> OK, now I get it. Thanks John.
> 
> I have an Essence STX and ASIO for all doesn't work with it. When I use the STX ASIO, it works but I don't konw if I can trust it because of what it tells me the noise floor is. What does your noise floor read, needspeed?


I'm using a Windows 8.1 laptop with the ASIO 24 bit and my noise floor is averaging about 44 dB, it has not gone beyond 48 even with cooling fans near my receiver. I've never heard of a noise floor being that high, Maybe John can help there........

Cheers Jeff


----------



## Quantum Pulsar

44dB is unbearably bad. What does it read when you switch to java drivers using 16bit?


----------



## needspeed52

Pulsar01 said:


> 44dB is unbearably bad. What does it read when you switch to java drivers using 16bit?


I've never used Java drivers, why is 44 dB so bad, that's a common noise floor with many people that I have conversed with?:scratch:


----------



## Quantum Pulsar

You are misunderstanding my original point then. 

I'm talking about looping your output to input and looking at the noise floor with no signal, not the noise floor of the room with a mic. Using 24bit in ASIO drivers, the noise floor has a theoretical limit of -144dB while using the Java 16bit setting will have a maximum of -96dB. Correct me if I am wrong John. My loopback measurement of the noise floor shows -142dB which is not possible. 

Even if the noise of your room with a mic is -44db that is not typical, it's a loud room. I have quite a few amplifiers with fans going right in the front of the room and the noise floor stays around mid 60's. 

If you are talking about looping your soundcard, -44dB is not only not typical but it is horrific.


----------



## JohnM

I suspect you are talking about different things, the 44 dB is most likely an in-room SPL figure as opposed to the dB FS input level of a loopback connection. -142 dB on the input level meters would suggest that the data is being muted or heavily attenuated somewhere in the digital chain.


----------



## needspeed52

I'm sorry my mistake, I didn't read the whole post just heard the noise floor mentioned, I do use 24 bit but not in the application you're referring to, again my mistake...


----------

